# Many questions remain about 9/11 as we near the 18th anniversary.



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)

Some of the most important questions in history as a matter of fact.

Here again is the fateful day that changed the world .

In 4:46.

*Traces of explosives in 9/11 dust, scientists say.*

*9/11 Explosive Connections - The 9/11 Masterminds*

*Architect Richard Gage destroys the official 9/11 narrative.*

*Mathematician to Refute Official Theory of WTC Destruction at Upcoming Conference*


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


>


Someone has to post at least 1 true conspiracy for every 50-75
*MindWars - *clutter- threads
or this board is a joke.

And btw "this again" ain't ever going away son.
Not until we get the truth. Now be a good troll and say;


----------



## the other mike (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## candycorn (Sep 1, 2019)

Not a single question listed in the OP.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 1, 2019)

He told me to put my hands in the air as he got on his knees and fondled my balls.

They were fighting for our freedoms, they said.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Not a single question listed in the OP.


You've never answered one of my questions but here ya go;
Why did Bush lie ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


Excellent post, thanks.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2019)

Why is this in 'Conspiracy Theories?'http://www.usmessageboard.com/threa...-9-11-as-we-near-the-18th-anniversary.775250/


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 1, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


>


I agree with you for once.

Mark your calendar.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 1, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why is this in 'Conspiracy Theories?'


Why is water wet?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Not a single question listed in the OP.



Why are most Americans so stupid they trust the government they know always lies to them, but suddenly they all fall in line and believe the lies about 9/11 ?


P F Tinmore said:


> Why is this in 'Conspiracy Theories?'



I posted it here.
Generally speaking,all sites will have
a 'closet section' like this for anything the mainstream establishment deems
damaging to their PR. It's an algorithm thing now- regressing to hemp paper Pony Express news
will be the next trend, once the SHTF and  Big Brother goes all in..


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Attempted insult noted.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in 'Conspiracy Theories?'
> ...


A better question is why is your brain wet, but we know it's from the gallons of cheap Russian vodka you've been guzzling all your life.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Everyone's brain is wet.  If it wasn't, they would be dead.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Thank you, Professor Squiddly Diddley.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2019)

*9/11 - Uncovering Ten Years Of Deception, Episode 1/5*

**


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

12 minute physics lesson for the uninformed.

“NIST carried its analysis to the point where the buildings reached global instability. At this point, because of the magnitude of deflections and the number of failures occurring, the computer models are not able to converge on a solution…. We are unable to provide a full explanation of the total collapse.” — p. 3-4, NIST Response to Request for Correction...

Based on Newton’s Third Law of Motion, which states that for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction, we know there would have been a deceleration of WTC 1’s upper section if it had impacted and crushed the intact structure below it. The absence of deceleration is incontrovertible proof that another force (i.e., explosives) must have been responsible for destroying the lower structure before the upper section reached it.

https://www.ae911truth.org/evidence/nea ... celeration


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Just as a general fyi, I seldom drink, and never to excess.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Just as a general fyi, I seldom drink, and never to excess.


So your ignorance just comes naturally.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Just as a general fyi, I seldom drink, and never to excess.
> ...


Lol, you mean my ability to tell bullshit from reality?

Yes, it comes naturally.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Tell me what is bullshit specifically ? Have you done any research about 9/11 ?


----------



## Paulie (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single question listed in the OP.
> ...


Because people need government to have some kind of relevance in their minds the same way they need a god to.  Individualism is a scary concept for a lot of people and to allow yourself to believe your government is this corrupt is too emotionally painful to consider for many people. It’s like a Christian considering the possibility that Jesus isn’t really a savior.. it’s too much psychological conflict for them.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


See the op for the specific bullshit.  No need for me to "research" it, it's all laid out right there.

Also, surfing conspiracy theory sites isn't research, it's more like a crack addiction.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> See the op for the specific bullshit.  No need for me to "research" it, it's all laid out right there.
> 
> Also, surfing conspiracy theory sites isn't research, it's more like a crack addiction.



Wrong answer, as always. It must get tiring one would imagine.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > See the op for the specific bullshit.  No need for me to "research" it, it's all laid out right there.
> ...


LMf'nAO!!!!

It's the wrong answer why?  Because some creationist pin-head says so?

I don't think so kid, but thanks for the laugh!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> LMf'nAO!!!!
> 
> It's the wrong answer why?  Because some creationist pin-head says so?
> 
> I don't think so kid, but thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > LMf'nAO!!!!
> ...


And I'm.not watching 30 minutes of retarded creationism junk.  If I need a laugh I'll watch some cartoons.  They're designed for a more intelligent audience.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> And I'm.not watching 30 minutes of retarded creationism junk.  If I need a laugh I'll watch some cartoons.  They're designed for a more intelligent audience.


You have a hang up about creation ....we get it.
Let me guess ...you're a proud atheist ...probably a Bill Maher worshiper.
Am I close ?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single question listed in the OP.
> ...



The claim is a lie that it is the only video and was not shown for 12 hours.  I saw the replay of the first plane hitting the tower after my wife called me to tell me it happened.   Just a few seconds after that, the second plane hit the tower.

A better question is why do all of you conspiracy nuts lie?


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm.not watching 30 minutes of retarded creationism junk.  If I need a laugh I'll watch some cartoons.  They're designed for a more intelligent audience.
> ...


Nope, I have a hang up about stupidity.

It pisses me off to see it so blatantly exhibited.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The claim is a lie that it is the only video and was not shown for 12 hours.  I saw the replay of the first plane hitting the tower after my wife called me to tell me it happened.   Just a few seconds after that, the second plane hit the tower.
> 
> A better question is why do all of you conspiracy nuts lie?


You're the one lying.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The claim is a lie that it is the only video and was not shown for 12 hours.  I saw the replay of the first plane hitting the tower after my wife called me to tell me it happened.   Just a few seconds after that, the second plane hit the tower.
> ...



The video you just posted is what I saw.  I did not see the actual impact.  That is very likely what President Bush saw.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


We already know he was lying because he was told about 
it in the classroom. There was no television around.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 1, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why is this in 'Conspiracy Theories?'



Because it is a fucking conspiracy theory you moron!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



You just posted a link that proved your first post was a lie!

He was told that a second plane had hit the Twin Towers while he was in the classroom and that the initial report was wrong.  

You are so fucked in the head you cannot even get your conspiracy theories straight from one post to the next!


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 1, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Nope, I have a hang up about stupidity.
> 
> It pisses me off to see it so blatantly exhibited.


Then why do you do it post after post?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single question listed in the OP.
> ...


What did he supposedly lie about?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Your very next post proves you wrong!  He was told about the second plane in the classroom.  Look at the video in your own link, you incredible dumbass!

It's one thing to post a conspiracy theory but it takes a special kind of idiot like you to post information that totally disagrees with your contention!

Stupidity is the hallmark you live by!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 2, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in 'Conspiracy Theories?'
> ...


When I watched those buildings come down on 9/11, my first thought was that those buildings cannot collapse like that. Years later when I was talking to my son he stated that those buildings cannot collapse like that.

Many questions remain about 9/11 as we near the 18th anniversary.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



In that case, you are both wrong.  You have already proven yourself to be an idiot on multiple level in other threads, so that is no surprise.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 2, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The government shovels shit. You eat it with a spoon.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You can't respond, so you insult!  Typical fucking airhead conspiracy nut!


----------



## sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Lack of clarity in governance creates conspiracy theories 

Un-redact the infamous 28 pages....

~S~


----------



## hjmick (Sep 2, 2019)

The true beauty of threads like this is, it let's you know who should be taken seriously and who should not...


----------



## sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Yet few would claim to take our _entire_ governance seriously.....~S~


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> What did he supposedly lie about?





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You just posted a link that proved your first post was a lie!
> 
> He was told that a second plane had hit the Twin Towers while he was in the classroom and that the initial report was wrong.
> 
> You are so fucked in the head you cannot even get your conspiracy theories straight from one post to the next!


He was_ told _about _both_ planes.
In other words he lied about seeing the first one, _like I said originally_ .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

He was told about second in the classroom. Not before. Watch your own link dumbass!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> What did he supposedly lie about?





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He was told about second in the classroom. Not before. Watch your own link dumbass!


Listen to the first 40 seconds. *The guy debunks Bush's claim that he saw the first plane hit on TV* .

Now go look in the mirror and *call yourself a fucking dumbass *and quit trolling.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What did he supposedly lie about?
> ...



The President mis-spoke.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> The President mis-spoke.


It's more fun to hate Cheney, but I don't think Bush is 100% innocent.
He certainly wasn't the one calling most of the shots as president --at least not that day..


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

9 days until Patriot Day - Wikipedia


----------



## candycorn (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The President mis-spoke.
> ...



Well your question was answered. If you—and I mean you personally — have others...let’s hear them.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I'm cool for right now. It's just a title phrased as a question miscellaneously with no rhyme or reason. I could have chosen any number of different words.

Us "truthers" are by and large  smarter than the average bears, Boo Boo.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Good to see all of your questions answered.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Good to see all of your questions answered.


Think of me as a content surfer, nearing retirement, simply passing along the secrets of
awareness and oneness with the universe to a new generation of confused but curious onlookers.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see all of your questions answered.
> ...



Pure idiocy.  Good to see you have no more questions about 9/11


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You'd rather I spoke with more candor like this.
My goal is to expose as many people as possible
to the truth.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

KnowwhatImeanVern ?
*Traces of explosives in 9/11 dust, scientists say.*

*9/11 Explosive Connections - The 9/11 Masterminds*

*Architect Richard Gage destroys the official 9/11 narrative.*

*Mathematician to Refute Official Theory of WTC Destruction at Upcoming Conference*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

Even drunk Ed Asner knows the official version is a crock of shit.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What did he supposedly lie about?
> ...




I guess you cannot fucking read!  I corrected myself and said that neither he nor I saw the first plane.  On that point, I was wrong.  However, that still means nothing.  Read my comments penis breath!

Read my comments and stop being a fucking twit!

On second thought, that would cause you to cease to exist.  Just read the thread, dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



You truthers are fucking looney tunes!  You pick and choose the fact that fit your narrative and ignore those that don't!

If it was all a grand conspiracy, why did Flight 93 crash in a field in PA?

Do you believe an aircraft slammed into the Pentagon or are you a believer in the "missile" theory?

I have lots more questions that you truthers cannot answer because they have been addressed and you ignore them.  That's where the insanity comes in!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Even drunk Ed Asner knows the official version is a crock of shit.



Ed Asner is a senile old man, probably much like you. He was 85 years old when this tape was made.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

Did you guys remember to warn me not to say anything about Mossad agents having a hand in some of the events of 9/11 or I will be labeled anti-Semitic ?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Did you guys remember to warn me not to say anything about Mossad agents having a hand in some of the events of 9/11 or I will be labeled anti-Semitic ?



I see that you are a truther in every sense of the word since you ignored my questions.  I guess you have no answers, so you deflect to some other crackpot theory.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys remember to warn me not to say anything about Mossad agents having a hand in some of the events of 9/11 or I will be labeled anti-Semitic ?
> ...


So you've seen this interview before ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Some of the most important questions in history as a matter of fact.
> 
> Here again is the fateful day that changed the world .
> 
> ...



Thermite isn't an explosive.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the most important questions in history as a matter of fact.
> ...


At least some of the explosives were placed somewhere near the basement of Bldg 6 because firefighters were fighting that crater fire before the towers fell. .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Why are you ignoring my questions?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



What happened to building 6?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You were already monumentally wrong at least once on this thread.
Why are you insisting I spank you again ?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

Terrorists hijacked four planes and flew them into the WTC and Pentagon. One crashed into a field. WTC collapsed and many people died


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Terrorists hijacked four planes and flew them into the WTC and Pentagon. One crashed into a field. WTC collapsed and many people died



Thank your J Edgar Hoover III


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The gold vaults were emptied on 9/10 so they had to destroy the 'evidence' ( really lack of evidence)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Which gold vaults were in building 6? Who owned the gold? How much?
Do you think, after the attack, no one would go into building 6 to recover gold?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Thermite is nothing more than OXIDIZED IRON with some associated Aluminum----it is COMMONLY FOUND on both the earth's crust and in the core.   It can
be used-----because of its very high energy bonds to create a brief explosion.  
It does not masquerade as an AIR PLANE crashing into a tall building.  
There were lots of fires in the vicinity of the tumbling WTC-----a local church
got decimated too------the one with the historic cemetery in the yard. 
Mathematicians proved that Lee Harvey Oswald COULD NOT POSSIBLY 
HAVE ASSASINATED  JFK   --------Brilliant mathematicians PROVED that by
the year 2000---the population of New York city would be MOSTLY DEAD 
OF AIDS    in the early  1980s


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



the gold vaults?      was that the stuff that the jooos made using the recipe from
the Talmud?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorists hijacked four planes and flew them into the WTC and Pentagon. One crashed into a field. WTC collapsed and many people died
> ...



In almost 20 years, nobody has come up with a more credible explanation


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> the gold vaults?      was that the stuff that the jooos made using the recipe from
> the Talmud?


He says they want to silence him over what he saw beneath World Trade Center 6, evidence he is convinced paints the Bush Administration as big players in the deadliest attack on American soil.

_Sporting bleached blond hair, Kurt wove his way through the rubble of Manhattan’s downtown financial district._

_He shot hours of footage but never handed it in._

_*Of particular interest was what he found beneath World Trade Center 6.*_

_He says inside the building he came across a vault that had been cleared of its contents before the planes struck._

_In a documentary filmed in Argentina, Kurt said the discovery is proof that America knew the attacks were coming, at the very least._

_“One thing I’m certain of is that agencies of intelligence of the United States of America knew what was going to happen and at least let it happen,” he said._

_“Not only did they know it was going to happen, but they in fact collaborated.”_

_It is given weight by a similar discovery on a basement door below World Trade Center 4._

_According to a New York Times article, the door to a vault was still intact but it appeared as if somebody had tried to gain entry._

_Behind the vault door were nearly a thousand tonnes of silver and gold._

According to 911 Research, the vault under WTC 4 was reportedly owned by COMEX:

_Reports describing the contents of the vaults before the attack suggest that nearly $1 billion in precious metals was stored in the vaults. A figure of $650 million in a National Real Estate Investor article published after the attack is apparently based on pre-attack reports._

_Unknown to most people at the time, $650 million in gold and silver was being kept in a special vault four floors beneath Four World Trade Center._

_An article in the TimesOnline gives the following rundown of precious metals that were being stored in the WTC vault belonging to Comex._

_Comex metals trading – 3,800 gold bars weighing 12 tonnes and worth more than $100 million_

_Comex clients – 800,000 ounces of gold with a value of about $220 million_

_Comex clients – 102 million ounces of silver, worth $430 million_

_Bank of Nova Scotia – $200 million of gold_

It is of note to mention that Sonnenfeld’s wife died under mysterious circumstances shortly after he carried out his investigation. The cause of death? A bullet to the back of the head.

Sonnenfeld was charged with the murder but those charges were eventually dropped, at which point he fled to Argentina. He has since remarried and had two children.
FEMA Investigator Claims World Trade Center ‘Vault Contents Emptied Before Attack…

Twin Towers cameraman claims the Bush administration was behind terror attacks

A NATION CHALLENGED: THE VAULT; Below Ground Zero, Silver and Gold


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



there was a CREDIBLE  EXPLANATION almost immediately------like the next day----
This is it-------all the pictures and videos of planes hitting the buildings were ANIMATIONS--------you don't remember?------DISNEY!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single question listed in the OP.
> ...









Sadly, Truthers never learn. 

When Bush said he saw a plane hit the tower, that was Bushspeak for he saw a plane [had] hit the tower; watching the news reporting on it just before going into that classroom.


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why is this in 'Conspiracy Theories?'


LOLOL 

You're kidding, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Disney was dead at the time, it couldn’t have been him


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

All I remember about 9-11 was the thousands of Muslims dancing on rooftops in NJ


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the gold vaults?      was that the stuff that the jooos made using the recipe from
> ...



c'mon  angelo-----"a former employed of Fema" ---------cited in THE SUN  (an
utterly discredited NYC rag)    has decided to commit a crime and leak official
information-------(yeah rite)


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you did not know?     now that walt is dead------most of the animists in the DISNEY
world are jooooos     (hopefully there are a few blacks too-------now what SS. walt
is dead)  ----------fret not------it was not DISNEY WORLD that made the accusation-----but it WAS a double Whammy for  DA IMAMS


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> c'mon  angelo-----"a former employed of Fema" ---------cited in THE SUN  (an
> utterly discredited NYC rag)    has decided to commit a crime and leak official
> information-------(yeah rite)


At least you know I didn't make it up as you originally _ass_umed.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2019)

Faun said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in 'Conspiracy Theories?'
> ...



FAUN-----brace yourself------tinman is serious


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > c'mon  angelo-----"a former employed of Fema" ---------cited in THE SUN  (an
> ...



I did not ASSUME  anything-------I checked your source--------pathetic


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> you did not know?     now that walt is dead------most of the animists in the DISNEY
> world are jooooos     (hopefully there are a few blacks too-------now what SS. walt
> is dead)  ----------fret not------it was not DISNEY WORLD that made the accusation-----but it WAS a double Whammy for  DA IMAMS


Zionist Likud party freaks like Sharon and Beni more accurately.
They hijacked the Jewish government much like the neocons did ours.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> I did not ASSUME  anything-------I checked your source--------pathetic





irosie91 said:


> the gold vaults?      was that the stuff that the jooos made using the recipe from
> the Talmud?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you did not know?     now that walt is dead------most of the animists in the DISNEY
> ...



oh--------it was Sharon who claimed that the planes were animations?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the gold vaults?      was that the stuff that the jooos made using the recipe from
> ...



_Behind the vault door were nearly a thousand tonnes of silver and gold._

2 million pounds? And they snuck it all out of the building the previous day?

No one noticed a huge line of armored trucks coming and going all day?
And why move it, it's not like it would be vaporized by the building burning or collapsing.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



You haven't gotten anything right!  That makes the score 1 to about 45,789,356 wrong answers.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Yeah, right!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

On 9-11, I saw Donald Trump dancing on the rooftop of Trump Tower


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

What a sorry bunch of traitors to my country you punks are.


rightwinger said:


> On 9-11, I saw Donald Trump dancing on the rooftop of Trump Tower





Toddsterpatriot said:


> _Behind the vault door were nearly a thousand tonnes of silver and gold._
> 
> 2 million pounds? And they snuck it all out of the building the previous day?
> 
> ...





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You haven't gotten anything right!  That makes the score 1 to about 45,789,356 wrong answers.





Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You're kidding, right?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

Why wasn't lucky Larry at work that day ?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

9-11 Conspiracy Theorists are scum

Pissing on the graves of the dead


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> What a sorry bunch of traitors to my country you punks are.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> ...



What a loopy fucking moron you are......


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

How did the BBC know that tower 7 was going to collapse 30 minutes before it happened ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> How did the BBC know the tower 7 was going to collapse 30 minutes before it happened ?



Everybody expected it to collapse.

_At approximately 2:00 pm, firefighters noticed a bulge in the southwest corner of 7 World Trade Center between the 10th and 13th floors, a sign that the building was unstable and might collapse.[36] During the afternoon, firefighters also heard creaking sounds coming from the building.[37] Around 3:30 pm, FDNY Chief Daniel A. Nigro decided to halt rescue operations, surface removal, and searches along the surface of the debris near 7 World Trade Center and evacuate the area due to concerns for the safety of personnel._

7 World Trade Center - Wikipedia


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> What a sorry bunch of traitors to my country you punks are.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL 

Not seeing the reality in the bullshit you are spewing makes us traitors?

How about it just makes you nuts?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> How did the BBC know that tower 7 was going to collapse 30 minutes before it happened ?


They got the story wrong. 
There were reports for hours that the tower was in danger of collapse


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > How did the BBC know that tower 7 was going to collapse 30 minutes before it happened ?
> ...


You're a pathetic lying troll, making shit up as you go.
Too lazy to even fact-check yourself like old Captain Torched Brain.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



You are a nut job conspiracy theorist


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

Faun said:


> You are a nut job conspiracy theorist


Wrong as usual.


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You are a nut job conspiracy theorist
> ...


No, it appears his accuracy is dead on.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2019)

Faun said:


> No, it appears his accuracy is dead on.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > No, it appears his accuracy is dead on.



Why do you continue to post videos that no one watches because they are conspiracy nuts even further mentally deranged than you?


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > No, it appears his accuracy is dead on.


See what I mean? rightwinger was dead on accurate.  Your response was to post a video of some guy claiming it's a conspiracy because it's a coverup because the MSM wouldn't recognize it was a conspiracy.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> See what I mean? rightwinger was dead on accurate.  Your response was to post a video of some guy claiming it's a conspiracy because it's a coverup because the MSM wouldn't recognize it was a conspiracy.


My response to someone's incessant trolling ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


Any legitimate sources?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I'll keep you posted.

The Soon-to-Be-Released Building 7 Study: Structural Engineers Weigh In


----------



## candycorn (Sep 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You’re right about that.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


9/11 Freefall is your source?.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That's just someone's random Youtube name - it could be anyone- it doesn't diminish the validity 
of the contents.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Random?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Random?


Isn't there a rule against posting 
under the influence of alcohol ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2019)

Angelo 

you should check out these three great threads from terrel he had when he was here.no surprise in the least the shills were alerted by their handlers immediately to fart in these threads when they got brought back to the top again.LOL

Flight 93 Never Crashed In The Empty Field Outside Shanksville

This Is What Happened At The Pentagon On 9/11

WTC-7 Was Taken Down By Controlled Demolition


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo
> 
> you should check out these three great threads from terrel he had when he was here.no surprise in the least the shills were alerted by their handlers immediately to fart in these threads when they got brought back to the top again.LOL
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks LA.  And that reminds me about the Pete Rose thread --
I'm going there now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 9, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo
> ...



btw,   Angelo ,you made a critical mistake in your post here on this thread.

this post of yours SHOULD say -Its fresh in the minds of the saints AND chiefs that they both should have been in the superbowl.

I mean i dont get it that you did not post that truth. Uh the Rams have ONE time in their history,where they were given a trip to the superbowl.the cheatriots have had that luxary EVERTIME in the AFC playoffs,but you only mention the Rams? whats wrong with this picture?


It's fresh in their minds that they should have been in the Super Bowl.
Looks like the patriots are going to win it again! YES

doesnt take a genius to see that both got robbed cause the NFL did not want those two smaller market teams in that superbowl.

thats a truth many around here are not comfortable with like the OP him living in boston and all.whats crazy is the people outside of boston some of them that are not pat fans, are also in denial mode over it. same as with 9/11,they wont look at the evidence.

had to put that here since had i put it in THAT thread of his,he would have gone whining to the mods,they dont like hearing pesky little facts like that the same way the sheep dont on 9/11.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 10, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 10, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Why was all the data on Able Danger destroyed and the folks associated with it denied the ability to testify?

Why was the data associated with the FTC investigation with the insider trading for the unusual market activity related to stocks and other investments indicating prior knowledge of the attack also destroyed and nothing done?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



It was destroyed and yet you know about both?

The investment CS is nonsense.  Able Danger is not something I know a great deal about


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Why is it nonsense?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

Happy patriot day y'all.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

19 terrorists hijacked four planes and flew them into two towers of the WTC, the Pentagon and one crashed in a field in Pennsylvania after the passengers revolted


Nothing has changed in 18 years


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

. . . and the Majority of USMB knows everything rightwinger posts are lies.

You are correct, nothing changes.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> . . . and the Majority of USMB knows everything rightwinger posts are lies.
> 
> You are correct, nothing changes.


Yet, you can’t point to a single lie


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

9-11 Truthers Alternative Reality

While being constructed, the WTC towers and Building 7 were wired with thermite waiting for the day when terrorists would hijack planes and fly them into the towers


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 9-11 Truthers Alternative Reality
> 
> While being constructed, the WTC towers and Building 7 were wired with thermite waiting for the day when terrorists would hijack planes and fly them into the towers



Some of the beams were made out of thermite.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > . . . and the Majority of USMB knows everything rightwinger posts are lies.
> ...


simple

*The Biggest LIES of 9/11*
https://off-guardian.org/2017/09/28/the-biggest-lies-of-911/
". . .A simple building collapse does NOT generate enough energy to hurl a multi-ton steel beam–from the South Tower–nearly 400 feet away and have enough energy left over to impale the beam into the Deutsche Bank building, as seen in the picture below:





 "


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

lies are easy to reveal. . . 

collapse?  That goes straight down.  So real firemen tell us.  

You folks watch too much TEE VEE and read too much propaganda.


----------



## Paulie (Sep 11, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9-11 Truthers Alternative Reality
> ...


Can you elaborate?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9-11 Truthers Alternative Reality
> ...



It gets better...

Specially constructed thermite beams on every floor waiting for the day Terrorists would fly jet aircraft into the towers

A master plan!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


>


It gets better

Now they have jet propelled WTC beams


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Have you calculated the energy generated by the collapse of a hundred story building?

Would “thermite” have caused a beam to project that far?

Show your math


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

The official government explanation is inconsistent with this previously posted evidence and the following.

My eyes do not deceive.

http://www.librariansfor911truth.org/carfires.html


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 9-11 Truthers Alternative Reality
> 
> While being constructed, the WTC towers and Building 7 were wired with thermite waiting for the day when terrorists would hijack planes and fly them into the towers



OK 9-11 Truthers

Is this your explanation or not?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A) Never in the history of high rise building fires, has a building collapsed due to fire.

B) In every controlled demolition in history, there has never been enough energy to throw out multi-ton steel beams.  I never, ever, held the position that thermite alone did this, thus, I don't have to prove anything.

C) It is the job of YOU to prove the governments theory, that fire could cause such a preposterous thing to happen.  I don't have to prove YOUR foolish conspiracy theory.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9-11 Truthers Alternative Reality
> ...



Personally?  No.

My only position is that the governments story is bullshit.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Soon-to-be-released?  It's only been 18 years!

WTF is taking so long? Are they getting paid by the decade?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



A) It has happened twice
B). Rocket propelled beams, your story gets more implausible
C) You are disputing the obvious cause of the collapse, burden of proof is on you


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Burden of proof is on you

If you claim a controlled demo, you must concede the idiocy of your scenario

WTC was wired for a controlled demo just in case someone flew planes into the buildings

YOUR theory.....defend it


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A) The only time it has happened is according to the government's conspiracy theory.

B)  It isn't "my theory" that has "rocket propelled beams."  YOU are the one that needs to explain how multi-ton beams shoot out from the collapse.

C) Only dullards think there is an "obvious" cause to the collapse. When clearly?  There is no explanation that can explain how steel frame high rises collapse and shoot out multi-ton steel beams, vaporized hundreds of bodies with out a trace, some only had microscopic DNA, and burned hundreds of cars several blocks away from the impact zone. . . with no apparent cause?  

I don't don't claim to know the reason.  I really don't.  What I DO KNOW?  Jet fuel and collapse ain't it buddy.  


If you think it is?  You don't know very much, aren't familiar with the evidence, or have been brainwashed.


Either that, or you are an agent of disinformation and you do know damn well what is going on and are purposely lying.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



*A) Never in the history of high rise building fires, has a building collapsed due to fire.*

Never before in the history of the WTC have jets crashed into the buildings.


----------



## Denizen (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Some of the most important questions in history as a matter of fact.
> 
> Here again is the fateful day that changed the world .
> 
> ...



All of the NORAD, USAF, FAA, CIA, FBI, and Pentagon people who negligently failed to stop 9/11 were promoted by George W Bush after the smoke cleared.

Larry Silverstein and Rudi Giuliani enriched themselves while first responders ailed and died.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Sep 11, 2019)

Questions still remain about Pearl Harbor too


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


There was an obvious cause of the collapse. Weakening of the structure and massive fires caused by jet fuel


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> Questions still remain about Pearl Harbor too


You mean was FDR warned the Japs were coming and let it happen anyway ?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

But wait.....There’s more!

If you think the idea of the WTC being wired for a controlled demo is preposterous

Look at 9-11 truth claims about the Pentagon
Damage was not caused by an airliner being flown into the Pentagon, it was caused by a missile that was fired just as the airline was flying over. Then, the government scattered airline debris all over the site

Can’t make this shit up


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

John McCain was so out of touch with reality, he hadn't even heard about 
the Tower 7 ( Solomon Brothers bldg) collapse.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> But wait.....There’s more!
> 
> If you think the idea of the WTC being wired for a controlled demo is preposterous
> 
> ...


The reason there are questions about the Pentagon is simple---
why were all the cameras off ?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > But wait.....There’s more!
> ...



Which cameras were off?
And what could that possibly have to do with an airline hitting the Pentagon?

Do you believe the government spread aircraft debris around the Pentagon or not?


----------



## Terri4Trump (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> > Questions still remain about Pearl Harbor too
> ...



Yep.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



NO IT IS NOT!

The burden of proof is on YOU to support the governments theory.  YOU CAN'T.

You are asking me to support a theory which I do not support, to prove something I do not believe.

I have told you multiple times, I DO NOT KNOW what happened. 

I only know what did NOT happen.  

I have no theory.  Thus, I do not have to prove anything.



I debated every year in high school, and for two years on a Big Ten College team.  Do not tell me how debate happen, or how burden of proof works.

Wow, you are incredibly stupid if you think that is how this works.

STOP with the strawman already.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Terri4Trump said:
> ...


Different conspiracy theory
This is about 9-11


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


The government provided reams of proof about what happened on 9-11

If you disagree, you must provide proof of your alternative reality

Was the WTC wired for a controlled demo or not?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you believe if a jet airliner should ever crash into a building again, it will likewise collapse, taking surrounding buildings with it?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually, no, the government did NOT provide for so called "reams of proof."  Just a fairy tale.

When educated folks tried to twice, it was peer reviewed, found lacking in it's Data and modeling.

Upon the third try?

It the government classified it's Data and modeling, so no peer review could be done.

Thus, I CAN NOT provide any proof otherwise.


This is why all of the data, from all these agencies has been destroyed.  The SEC data, the Able Danger data, all of it.  ONE BIG COVER-UP.  Start to finish.

But then. ..  I think you know this, don't you?






http://cryptome.org/wtc-nist-wtc7-no.pdf


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Why wouldn’t they?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Different theory, same Deep State.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> So you believe if a jet airliner should ever crash into a building again, it will likewise collapse, taking surrounding buildings with it?


We have the definitive models now.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



What we know

A jet airline flew into each tower at high speed
Those airlines smashed huge hole in the building and created massive fires
People caught in the buildings were so terrified of the fires that they jumped rather than face the fires

Damage and intense fires caused TWO equally designed towers under identical circumstances to collapse


Prove anything else caused the collapse


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Come on 9-11 Truthers.......you got some Splaining to do

How did the airline debris get to the Pentagon crash site?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



silly----just because a jumbo jet crashed into a tall building---YOU
expect the thing to collapse?    OF COURSE NOT------it takes DA 
MOSSAD.    People jumped---probably to escape the intense heat


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> What we know
> 
> A jet airline flew into each tower at high speed
> Those airlines smashed huge hole in the building and created massive fires
> ...



*Lawyers' Committee 'Names Names' in New 9/11 Grand Jury Filing*

*9/11: Finally the Truth Comes Out?*

Ongoing trial at Guantanamo also.
*Trial for Men Accused of Plotting 9/11 Attacks Is Set for 2021*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Here is another one for our 9-11 Truthers to explain

Moments before the WTC collapsed, people started jumping a thousand feet to their death

1). Did they jump because the fires were becoming unbearable?
2). Did they jump because they were afraid of a controlled demo?

Explain your answers


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



*So you believe if a jet airliner should ever crash into a building again, it will likewise collapse, *

Depends.
Is the building constructed like the WTC?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What we know
> ...



the shades of the  JFK  assassination conspiracy are rattling their chains---
uhm----Lincoln shooters too


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



And how did the bodies, still belted into airplane seats, get embedded in Pentagon rubble?

Dick Cheney sneak them in when no one was looking?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ummmm......maybe they were on the plane when it crashed into the building

Question for you now.......how could anyone get a charred body whose DNA matched a passenger on that plane into the rubble of the Pentagon ?
How could anyone get the personal affects and IDs of passengers on that plane into the rubble?

You got some Splaining to do


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They used a missile with seats and passengers. Durr…...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Lot of passengers to get on a missile


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

The Big Apple looks like Shanghai now.
I'll never go back.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Lot of passengers to get on a missile


The biggest questions about the Pentagon to me involve the VP.
Why were the Pentagon survellance cameras turned off that day and
why did Cheney apparently order a stand-down on Flight 77 as it approached the Pentagon ?

*https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/a5659/debunking-911-myths-pentagon/*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lot of passengers to get on a missile
> ...


What makes you think Pentagon cameras were turned off?
Which cameras are you talking about?

Cheney was VP, he has no authority to order anything

There was mass confusion at the time, what could Cheney possibly do?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

One of the more puzzling mysteries of 9-11 is what ever happened to the flight recorders of the two planes that hit the World Trade Center towers. Now it appears that they may not be missing at all.

Counterpunch has learned that the FBI has them.

Flight recorders (commonly known as black boxes, though these days they are generally bright orange) are required on all passenger planes. There are always two-a flight data recorder that keeps track of a plane’s speed, altitude, course and maneuvers, and a cockpit voice recorder which keeps a continuous record of the last 30 minutes of conversation inside a plane’s cockpit. These devices are constructed to be extremely durable, and are installed in a plane’s tail section, where they are least likely suffer damaged on impact. They are designed to withstand up to 30 minutes of 1800-degree heat (more than they would have faced in the twin towers crashes), and to survive a crash at full speed into the ground.

All four of the devices were recovered from the two planes that hit the Pentagon and that crashed in rural Pennsylvania. In the case of American Airlines Flight 77, which hit the Pentagon, the FBI reports that the flight data recorder survived and had recoverable information*, but the voice recorder was allegedly too damaged to provide any record*. In the case of United Airlines Flight 93, which hit the ground at 500 mph in Pennsylvania, the situation was reversed: the voice recorder survived but the* flight data box was allegedly damaged beyond recovery.

But the FBI states, and also reported to the 9-11 Commission, that none of the recording devices from the two planes that hit the World Trade Center were ever recovered. 
*
*9/11: Missing Black Boxes in World Trade Center Attacks Found by Firefighters, Analyzed by NTSB, Concealed by FBI*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> What makes you think Pentagon cameras were turned off?
> Which cameras are you talking about?
> 
> Cheney was VP, he has no authority to order anything
> ...


In the absence of the president and Secretary of Defense, Dick was the man that day.
And the cameras were either off or FBI confiscated them.
The 85 Pentagon Area Surveillance Cameras - 9/11 TV


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> One of the more puzzling mysteries of 9-11 is what ever happened to the flight recorders of the two planes that hit the World Trade Center towers. Now it appears that they may not be missing at all.
> 
> Counterpunch has learned that the FBI has them.
> 
> ...


Ummmmm....that’s a tough one

Maybe being shredded in the collapse of a hundred story building had something to do with it

Are you claiming that jet airliners did not hit the WTC?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think Pentagon cameras were turned off?
> ...



Your link


Most of those 85 cameras were not aimed in the direction of the Pentagon and/or at the part of the Pentagon in question.
Most cameras were located a considerable distance from the impact event, and virtually all surveillance cameras had wide-angle (fisheye) lenses which cause some geometric distortion and render distant objects at very low resolution.
Many cameras had obstructed views of the Pentagon impact area.
In 2001, virtually all surveillance cameras had low spacial resolution.
In 2001, most surveillance cameras recorded at low frame rates (low temporal resolution), in the range of one to eight frames per second.  By comparison, American TV is most often 30 frames/second.
The high speed of the plane, accelerating to around 550 mph, resulted in image blurring, and offered a low chance of catching more than a single frame of the plane, given the low-recorded frame rate (one frame/sec).


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Also from my link;
*Introduction*

According to the FBI, there were 85 video surveillance cameras in the vicinity of the Pentagon that _might_ have captured some parts of the Pentagon event on 9/11. The FBI confiscated some of the recordings from those cameras very shortly after the event, and the rest over the following days. This act by the government fueled the suspicions of those questioning a large plane impact into the Pentagon. It is known that the FBI confiscated much 9/11 evidence, including evidence at all four crash sites; thus their confiscations at the Pentagon were typical, not unusual. However, since the two videos that were released do appear to contain useful information about what hit the Pentagon, we should not automatically assume the FBI is being dishonest here.

*Why very few cameras captured the impact event*

There are a number of valid reasons why only 4 of the 85 videos were released by the FBI in response to a FOIA (Freedom Of Information Act) request filed in 2004, which was fulfilled in 2006. Because of a number of factors (listed below and detailed in the footnotes) only 2 of the 85 cameras captured any useful footage of the plane-impact event[1].


Most of those 85 cameras were not aimed in the direction of the Pentagon and/or at the part of the Pentagon in question.
Most cameras were located a considerable distance from the impact event, and virtually all surveillance cameras had wide-angle (fisheye) lenses which cause some geometric distortion and render distant objects at very low resolution.
Many cameras had obstructed views of the Pentagon impact area.
In 2001, virtually all surveillance cameras had low spacial resolution.
In 2001, most surveillance cameras recorded at low frame rates (low temporal resolution), in the range of one to eight frames per second.  By comparison, American TV is most often 30 frames/second.
The high speed of the plane, accelerating to around 550 mph, resulted in image blurring, and offered a low chance of catching more than a single frame of the plane, given the low-recorded frame rate (one frame/sec).
*History*

The well-known “5-frames” from a Pentagon surveillance camera were first released in March of 2002. The only frame that appears to include the plane has a post obstructing the camera’s view of almost everything but the tail fin.

In December 2004, Judicial Watch, a public interest group, filed a FOIA request on behalf of Scott Bingham. The request was for surveillance camera footage that might show the plane approaching and/or hitting the Pentagon.

The FBI identified 85 surveillance cameras that were located in the vicinity of the Pentagon that *might *have revealed the plane. After the Zacarias Moussaoui trial ended in 2006, the Department of Defense released 4 of those videos2, including a 200 frame extended version of the 5-frame sequence first released in 2002.

Completely new to the public in 2006 were the 183 frames that were released from a second identical surveillance camera located adjacent to the first camera within the same security checkpoint. One of these new frames provided an unobstructed view of the plane, but at such low contrast and resolution it was not initially noticed or reported as such. Instead, what appears to be the same white smoke seen in the crucial frame from the first camera (released in 2002) is also seen at the edge of the second camera’s crucial frame. The shape of the white smoke was mistakenly identified in news media as the plane’s nose.3

*What the two Pentagon camera recordings reveal*

Both of the two Pentagon surveillance cameras were in a security check point located about 833 feet north of the impact point. Both cameras show what appears to be white smoke trailing the approach of a rapidly moving object. The frames that followed the impact of that object show a massive orange fireball, quickly followed by a rising column of black smoke, and then debris fragments raining down and landing near the two cameras six to nine seconds after the impact.4

The second Pentagon camera had an unobstructed view, and has one frame which appears to show a plane near the right edge of the frame, and appears to have the same white smoke trail that is seen in the 5-frame sequence. In a way similar to the identical first (5-frames) camera, the recordings from this second camera yielded a low resolution image of distant objects due in part to their wide-angle lenses, so the images do not make clear what is revealed by the second camera’s frames either. But what does appear in the crucial frame from the second camera resembles a somewhat out-of-focus airliner, including the tail fin and trailing smoke as seen in the adjacent “5-frame” camera.






A blow up of a part of two frames from the second Pentagon surveillance camera.

As seen in the frames from both cameras and as noted here, there was a large fireball explosion seen in several frames as would be produced by atomized jet fuel. This fireball closely resembled the jet fuel fireballs seen at the WTC.






WTC 2                                                                        Pentagon                                                                       WTC 2

The preponderance of eyewitness and physical evidence points to a plane, specifically a silver plane, which produced that fireball seen in footage from both cameras, and seen by hundreds of witnesses.

One of the first of the five frames shows a fuzzy dark shape resembling a plane tail fin projecting upwards above and behind the top of a post in the foreground that obscures most of the approaching object itself.






Frame from the first Pentagon surveillance camera (detail)

In the next frame, the fuzzy tail fin is gone, and a fireball is seen erupting from the side of the Pentagon building.

A computer graphic simulation by Mike Wilson,5 illustrating a 757-sized plane impact approaching and impacting the Pentagon, incorporates the one crucial frame of the 5-frame sequence and clearly illustrates how a 757 would be almost completely obscured by the post, except for the tail.






Computer graphic simulation of a frame from the first camera

A few researchers have questioned the five frames as doctored, staged and/or fraudulent, but there is no evidence for such fraud.

Further analysis of the frames from the two on-site surveillance cameras, and in particular of their common multiplexer and recorder system, may eventually provide additional evidence.

*Why was the plane trailing white smoke?*

The trailing white smoke has been interpreted in at least four different ways:


As smoke from a missile’s rocket engine exhaust.
As atomized fuel venting from wing fuel tank damage caused by collisions of the wings with one or more of the five light poles.
As the result of engine damage from a lamp housing of a streetlight hit by the plane’s wing, being ingested by the right engine of the plane.
As smoke generated by tree branches and leaves ingested and burned by the right engine of a large plane. (This tree appears in the two images below.)









The author favors explanation #4 as the most likely source of the white smoke, in part because the top of a tree with sheared branches appears to be very closely aligned with the right engine of the incoming plane.

Any of the last three interpretations are consistent with the large plane theory.

*Conclusion*

Since 2006, researchers have had all the frames of interest from both of the two surveillance cameras with the best useful information about the Pentagon event. Unfortunately, both sets of camera images are low resolution, and so what is seen is inconclusive. But what can be concluded with confidence is that the footage from both cameras is consistent with the large plane impact theory. Perhaps most significantly, one camera seems to show an unobstructed, but low-resolution view of the rapidly approaching plane.

*Acknowledgments*

This paper was adapted and expanded from a section of a new paper by Victoria Ashley, David Chandler, Jonathan H. Cole, Jim Hoffman, Ken Jenkins, Frank Legge, and John D. Wyndham published here: Scientific Method 9/11. Additional editing assistance by Paul Rea. Thank you all for your help.

*Footnotes*

[1] FBI Special Agent Jacqueline Maguire was tasked with responding to the 2004 Judicial Watch FIOA request, made on behalf of Scott Bingham, regarding the surveillance camera recordings the FBI gathered in the Pentagon area after 9/11.





Ms. Maguire’s specific responses are in quotes in the following text.

The FBI said they identified 85 video recordings that _might_ show the plane impact into the Pentagon, but this number was the result of an initial search that included (for example) all videos obtained by the Washington Field Office.

From that starting point, the numbers of useful recordings regarding the Pentagon event begin to fall dramatically:


Very nearly 2/3rds of the 85 recordings, specifically 56 “of these video recordings did not show either the Pentagon building, the Pentagon crash site, or the impact of Flight 77 into the Pentagon on September 11.”
Of the remaining 29 video recordings, 16 did show some part of the Pentagon, but “did not show the Pentagon crash site and did not show the impact of Flight 77 into the Pentagon.”
Of the 13 remaining recordings, 11 “only showed the Pentagon *after* the impact of Flight 77.”  An example is the video that was released from the Doubletree Hotel. That camera was initially pointed away from the Pentagon, then repositioned minutes after the crash to point towards the smoke cloud rising from the Pentagon crash site.
The two remaining recordings, from the Pentagon’s two security cameras both clearly showed the Pentagon impact fireball. One of those two recordings seems to show only the fin of the plane, due to a foreground obstruction. The other recording seems to show the entire plane, but also at low resolution.
2  Military Daily News

3  May 16, 2006, CNN – Anderson Cooper “Keeping Them Honest”

4  9-11 Research: Two Pentagon Videos

5  Integrated Consultants, Inc., 
*Additional links*

http://911myths.com/index.php/FBI_hides_84_Pentagon_videos

Flight77.info - 85 videos

9/11 Pentagon Attack Footage Flight 77, 2012, analysis of the 2nd camera .
*Addendum*

*Date/Time overlay from 5-frames released in March 2002*

The 5-frame sequence as released in 2002 had a date/time stamp added, with the date 9/12/2001, along with the word “plane” in the first frame, and “impact” in the second and following frames (the frames with the fireball).






Some have thought that the added date being off by a day and the wrong time was suspicious and might reveal fraud, but the 2006 release of 200 frames without the date/time stamps revealed that the date/time overlays in the frames released in 2002 were *not* added in real time or burned into the video, but were added later, specifically on Sept 12th.

We now have confirmation that the date/time and descriptive text were added the following day, on 9/12/2001.  We know this from a November 9, 2006 interview with Brian Austin and Steve Pennington, who both worked on and with the Pentagon surveillance cameras. Pennington extracted those frames on 9/12/2001 as requested by FBI officials. Pennington added the descriptions “plane” and “impact”. Pennington said:

_“Unfortunately, the software had a bug in it, and when a still image was saved, it captured the time in the computer at the time you were capturing the image or saving the image from the video to become a still picture…. That [bug] has long since been corrected, but that is the reason that the time and date are wrong.”_

This detailed interview informs us about much more than the source of the date error, such as the purpose of the two surveillance cameras in question, and why they were aimed as they were. There is also mention of why there were not images from other cameras – for example, several cameras were destroyed by the plane impact. Besides other cameras, they discuss the recorders, what CD-ROM copies were made and for who, the recording frame rate and why it was so slow (1 fps), the backup recordings made onto DAT media, and other details.

The bottom line is that this interview helps confirm the legitimacy of the two Pentagon surveillance cameras and the frames from them that were leaked in 2002 and formally released in 2006. It follows the chain of evidence from the FBI, who released the frames to the public, back to the actual two people who pulled those frames off the recorder that contained the desired image data from both cameras – including frames of the plane and of the fireball that resulted from plane’s impact into the side of the Pentagon.

Thus there is little reason to doubt the legitimacy of the surveillance camera frame that shows the blurry plane rapidly approaching the Pentagon a fraction of a second before impact.

The full interview with Brian Austin and Steve Pennington can be found here: *http://history.defense.gov/Portals/70/Documents/oral_history/OH_Trans_AustinBrian Steve Pennington111-9-2006.pdf *


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Cameras at the Pentagon were made to pick up intruders, not an airplane traveling at close to 500 mph

Irrelevant since it is obvious a plane hit the Pentagon

The plane was tracked on radar up till it hit the Pentagon, both aircraft and  human remains were recovered on site. Tracked to both Flight 77 and it’s passengers


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cameras at the Pentagon were made to pick up intruders, not an airplane traveling at close to 500 mph
> 
> Irrelevant since it is obvious a plane hit the Pentagon
> 
> The plane was tracked on radar up till it hit the Pentagon, both aircraft and  human remains were recovered on site. Tracked to both Flight 77 and it’s passengers


And Dick Cheney orchestrated it, or at least allowed it to happen.
"Does the order still stand sir ?"
"Of course the order still stands."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cameras at the Pentagon were made to pick up intruders, not an airplane traveling at close to 500 mph
> ...



Wonder what kind of evade mode Langley agent Rightwinger will use.they NEVER have any answers for these pesky facts.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> One of the more puzzling mysteries of 9-11 is what ever happened to the flight recorders of the two planes that hit the World Trade Center towers. Now it appears that they may not be missing at all.
> 
> Counterpunch has learned that the FBI has them.
> 
> ...


Why do you copy paste this embarrassing garbage? So reasonable, informed people can mock it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



this post so much took the shills and trolls here to school that 9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cameras at the Pentagon were made to pick up intruders, not an airplane traveling at close to 500 mph
> ...



Which means?

Um.......nothing


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have an answer to all of your concerns about 9-11

Most of them start........You are such a fucking moron


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What we know
> ...



Unfortunatly I dont think anything will come out of those trials. our court system is so corruptJudges are corrupt,lawyers are corrupt and they all get bought off and know that if they question the governments version of events or bring forth facts that dont go along with their version of events,if they are lucky they only lose their jobs,while the unlucky are murdered off.

Its too bad we live in a world of money.If there was no such thing as money,then the truth would never have been covered up and this tragedy would never have been carried out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Terri4Trump said:
> ...



yeah 9/11 same blueprint of the japenese attack where FDR was warned of the oncoming attacks and covered them up diespite what our agent resident troll camp likes to get everyone to believe.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I Cant believe you even STILL bother with agent rightwinger all these years later.

you of all people should KNOW he doesnt REALLY believe all the BS he posts or was that just for the benefit of new posters that dont know him as you and i do?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Which means?
> 
> Um.......nothing


It makes you an accomplice
for helping in the ongoing cover-up.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

*New University of Alaska Study Discredits Official 9/11 Narrative | Gaia*
*NIST’s Faulty Evaluation*
So, what was the official evaluation given by NIST that was supposed to definitively end any speculation as to why WTC 7 collapsed? According to their report, a thermal expansion of floor beams pushed an adjoining girder off its seat, which led to a subsequent collapse of eight floors. An additional failure of other girders from the same thermal expansion caused a nine-story column to collapse, followed by the collapse of the rest of the interior and then the exterior.

One of the flaws and obvious biases of NIST’s report is that it was started with a predetermined conclusion. Given the nature of the building’s collapse, it would obviously make sense to at least entertain the idea of a controlled demolition, considering that all of the tell-tale signs were there. A report published in Europhysics News, by a group of engineers and physicists, details the flaws in NIST’s report and the apparent bias in its process.

Not to mention that despite the urging that evidence be preserved in the form of debris from the tower’s collapse, the city had it all removed and destroyed in the weeks immediately after the tower collapsed.

Steven Jones, one of the authors of the report who has gained notoriety in his research, even pointed out a flaw in NIST’s data that led them to change their original evaluation. Jones says this flaw was more along the lines of ignored evidence. NIST’s report ignored the fact that the building, upon collapse, went into free fall.







Dr. Shyam Sunder, the lead investigator on NIST’s evaluation said that free fall wasn’t possible because of the structural resistance of the floors below. After Jones contended this issue, based on video of the collapse, NIST conceded that it did in fact go into free fall for 2.25 seconds – a clear characteristic of a controlled demolition.

Dr. Sunder is also quoted as saying, “Truthfully, I don’t really know. We’ve had trouble getting a handle on building No. 7.” FEMA’s conclusion is equally as inconclusive…

“The specifics of the fires in WTC 7 and how they caused the building to collapse remain unknown at this time. Although the total diesel fuel on the premises contained massive potential energy, the best hypothesis has only a low probability of occurrence.”

*Metallic Evidence*
But aside from the debate over the physics of what happened in the collapse of the towers, there is another piece of evidence of a controlled demolition that is hard to deny, namely the presence of thermite. Thermite is a powdered amalgam of iron oxide and other alloys that can be described as the metal equivalent to kindling. This powder works as an ignitor generating extremely high temperatures. Nano-thermite is a more highly advanced version developed by the military for its customizable reaction rates and incredibly small particulate size. It releases energy much quicker than regular thermite and can be ignited by unconventional means such as laser pulses.

The presence of nano-thermite in dust from the wreckage of the towers was brought to the attention of NIST by Jones. The investigators questioned the provenance of his samples and when he invited them to look for samples of their own, they unsurprisingly declined. A stream of molten metal was also recorded pouring out of the towers before they collapsed, an indication of nano-thermite at work.

Although an increasing amount of evidence continues to be uncovered, the push back from government agencies continues with their refusal to investigate this evidence. Could WTC 7 actually have collapsed from fires and a weakening of steel girders, being the first to fall, in this nature, in the history of steel-enforced structures?

And what about the BBC’s reporting that the tower collapsed, before it actually had? Why would they predict a completely unprecedented event to occur before it actually happened without having been given that information? Will the government or any major government agencies respond to Hulsey’s latest report? Or have too many years elapsed since that day, that the public no longer has the patience needed to continue challenging the implausible narrative we’ve been fed?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *New University of Alaska Study Discredits Official 9/11 Narrative | Gaia*
> *NIST’s Faulty Evaluation*
> So, what was the official evaluation given by NIST that was supposed to definitively end any speculation as to why WTC 7 collapsed? According to their report, a thermal expansion of floor beams pushed an adjoining girder off its seat, which led to a subsequent collapse of eight floors. An additional failure of other girders from the same thermal expansion caused a nine-story column to collapse, followed by the collapse of the rest of the interior and then the exterior.
> 
> ...


Did he say planes flew into the buildings or not?
Did he explain why people were jumping out of the building?
Was it because the fires were so intense or because people were afraid a controlled demo might occur ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2019)

agent Langley resident  rightwinger,as always when he is getting his ass owned and handed to him on a platter that 9/11 was an inside job same as always in the JFK assassination,he can only laugh in defeat like the monkey troll he is.he has a shitting problem and keeps farting in this thread stinking it up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *New University of Alaska Study Discredits Official 9/11 Narrative | Gaia*
> *NIST’s Faulty Evaluation*
> So, what was the official evaluation given by NIST that was supposed to definitively end any speculation as to why WTC 7 collapsed? According to their report, a thermal expansion of floor beams pushed an adjoining girder off its seat, which led to a subsequent collapse of eight floors. An additional failure of other girders from the same thermal expansion caused a nine-story column to collapse, followed by the collapse of the rest of the interior and then the exterior.
> 
> ...




Langley agent rightwinger as always get his ass handed to him on platter and can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is after being taken to school by you.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Langley agent rightwinger as always get his ass handed to him on platter and can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is after being taken to school by you.


He's not smart enough for the CIA...a paid troll at best.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> . . . and the Majority of USMB knows everything rightwinger posts are lies.
> 
> You are correct, nothing changes.


18 years later -- you have no more proof than you ever did. 56 years since JFK was killed and no proof of a conspiracy there either. Guess that means we'll have at least another 38 years of 9.11 conspiracy nonsense to look forward to.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 9-11 Truthers Alternative Reality
> 
> While being constructed, the WTC towers and Building 7 were wired with thermite waiting for the day when terrorists would hijack planes and fly them into the towers


And despite the buildings being on fire, none of the thermite ignited until Silvertstein said, _"pull it,"_ a phrase never once uttered by controlled demolitionists.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Langley agent rightwinger as always get his ass handed to him on platter and can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is after being taken to school by you.
> ...


LOL

You prove to be as demented as LA RAM FAN, the most deranged poster on USMB since Dale Smith fled.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9-11 Truthers Alternative Reality
> ...


Imagine how embarrassed they would have been if they wired the buildings to explode and nobody ever flew planes into the buildings


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

18 years of lies.





Textbook demolition.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 18 years of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You are embarrassing yourself.


Coming from a Hillary-supporting Democrat.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 18 years of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Your bullshit has already been bitchslapped down. You just don't accept it because truthers are batshit insane.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 18 years of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which proves what?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > 18 years of lies.
> ...


That is their strong point
They also have bad hygiene


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Langley agent rightwinger as always get his ass handed to him on platter and can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is after being taken to school by


I'm beginning to notice that.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Textbook demolition.



So how would you expect a building of that size to collapse if it wasn't a "textbook demolition"?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 11, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Textbook demolition.
> ...


Is this a trick question Mr Comey ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


You can't answer, huh?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Dreadnaught1968 said:
> ...



They learned their Physics from Roadrunner Cartoons


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 11, 2019)

There are a lot of questions!

1) Why are there still embarrassing troofers?

Ok, maybe theres only one question. Wait, I got one:

Why DID the Bush administration so quickly send his Saudi oil connections out of the country, when so many of them had ties to bin Laden?

Oh wait, nevermind, i just answered my own question.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 11, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He is just my sounding board for how utterly stupid folks that believe in the official government conspiracy theory sound.

He gives me an opportunity to post the best sources and arguments that the official paradigm is crap.


On the off chance new members stumble in, or the young, they will see his name calling, and childish antics, and see my facts, and those folks will see the light.

It is pretty obvious.


This needs to be seen by the whole world, at least once a year, and that guy gives us a good opportunity to post it.  Especially since he never gives us any retort to the governments silly conspiracy theory.



Folks can go here, and check the sources;
9/11: A Conspiracy Theory  : The Corbett Report

CIA double agent getting dialysis;

Context of 'November 1996-Late August 1998: US Tracks Bin Laden’s Satellite Phone Calls'
*November 1996-Late August 1998: US Tracks Bin Laden’s Satellite Phone Calls*






"An Inmarsat Compact M satellite phone, the type used by bin Laden. _[Source: Inmarsat]_During this period, Osama bin Laden uses a satellite phone to direct al-Qaeda’s operations. The phone—a Compact M satellite phone, about the size of a laptop computer—was purchased by a student in Virginia named Ziyad Khaleel for $7,500 using the credit card of a British man named Saad al-Fagih. After purchasing the phone, Khaleel sent it to Khalid al-Fawwaz, al-Qaeda’s unofficial press secretary in London (see Early 1994-September 23, 1998). Al-Fawwaz then shipped it to bin Laden in Afghanistan. . . "

9-11 Research: Suicide Pilots
". . .At least one of the two pilots of all four of the flights were formerly in the military, and some had combat experience in Vietnam. According to Col. Donn de Grand Pre, each flight's pilots were physically fit and strong. 2 

John Ogonowski was captain of American Airlines flight 11. Ogonowski was an Air Force fighter pilot in Vietnam and joined American Airlines in 1979. His co-pilot, Tom McGuinness, flew F-14 fighters for the Navy. 3 

Victor Saracini was captain of United Airlines Flight 175. Saracini was a former Navy fighter pilot of the Vietnam era.





Chic Burlingame
Chic Burlingame was captain of American Airlines Flight 77. Burlingame was a graduate of the Naval Academy and honor graduate of the Navy "Top Gun" school, in Miramar, CA. He flew F-4 Phantoms for the Navy, where he landed the fighter jets on aircraft carriers in stormy conditions. He then left the Navy in 1979 to join American Airlines. 4 

LeRoy Homer was the first officer of United Airlines Flight 93. It crashed in Somerset County, PA, at 10:10 am. Homer was an Air Force Academy graduate and a former Air Force pilot. 5 

Given the experience of these pilots, it is very difficult to imagine a forced takeover of any of their cockpits.. . "

*Before September 11, 2001: 9/11 Hijackers Drink Alcohol and Watch Strip Shows, Especially towards Eve of Attacks*

*Terrorists partied with hooker at Hub-area hotel*
*

*

*SEC: Government Destroyed Documents Regarding Pre-9/11 Put Options*
*SEC: Government Destroyed Documents Regarding Pre-9/11 Put Options | Washington's Blog*

It goes on and on. . . . the official story?  It's crap and propaganda.  That is all there is to it.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Sep 11, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Dreadnaught1968 said:
> ...


Apparently not...


----------



## candycorn (Sep 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Because it wasn’t all that unusual


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > But wait.....There’s more!
> ...



You mean the cameras were off that recorded the jet impacting the Pentagon?

"Pentagon security cameras outside the building captured the plane crashing into the building. The plane is barely visible as it hits the building and an explosion erupts. The security camera footage was made public after a conservative group, Judicial Watch, filed a Freedom of Information request seeking it in December 2004."

Video does not show missile hitting the Pentagon on 9/11

I have seen the videos taken while you say the cameras were off.  Why haven't you, dumbass?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> > So you believe if a jet airliner should ever crash into a building again, it will likewise collapse, taking surrounding buildings with it?
> ...



So where were the signs of explosive charges being detonated like we see in every other controlled demolition? 

They aren't there and you cannot explain why they were not visible.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What we know
> ...



Your first source is now over 6 months old?  Got anything that follows up?

Of course you don't because it never happened!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lot of passengers to get on a missile
> ...



The words "stand down" did not occur anywhere on that video, dumbass!

The cameras at the Pentagon recorded the impact.  Why do you lie?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Congratulations!  Your own source disputes everything you have claimed thus far.

Way to go, dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cameras at the Pentagon were made to pick up intruders, not an airplane traveling at close to 500 mph
> ...



So, what was the order?  You still haven't provided any evidence of what the order was!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 18 years of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, why don't you stop lying?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Two of the largest buildings in the world….both hit by airplanes and a debris field that covered several acres?  Sure.  First you have the “bowling pin” effect of debris slamming into the buildings around the site of the twin towers.  And then you have the seismic anomaly of that taking place.  Add into it the fires that were caused by said collisions and yep, you got a recipe for phenomena that is not explained by physics.  

So you believe that the buildings were wired for controlled demolition and to make sure that they were able to be destroyed, the planners ( who you won’t name) flew planes into them as well?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 12, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



No, I don't.

I don't have a clue what happened.

Jesus, you are just like rightwinger.  Are you his sock?  


If I call bullshit on the government story, then you need to construct a straw-man argument to knock down?  I never said any of that.

I don't claim to have a clue.

It could be exotic weaponry, it could be a tactical nuke, hell, it could be angels and demons. . . . hell, it could be aliens, for all I know, the folks that control our destiny could have the technology to time travel, and they built the demolition charges into the building as they built the damn buildings.  Fuck if I know.


I already told you, I DON'T HAVE A CLUE.

All I know, is that it could not be done how the government and NIST claim it was done.

IT IS NOT MY JOB to construct a working hypothesis.

It is YOUR job to convince us that the government, the media, and the establishment's paradigm, the laughably implausible conspiracy theory that TWO planes of just jet fuel, felled THREE high rise sky scrappers.

Intelligent thinking people just don't buy it.  SORRY.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 12, 2019)

Flight 93 was delayed 42 minutes. Had it not been delayed, it would have been the third plane to hit and it would have struck the Capitol building or the White House.

American Airlines Flight 11 struck the North Tower at 8:46
United Airlines Flight 175 struck the South Tower at 9:03
United Airlines Flight 93 would have struck the White House/Capitol building at approximately 9:20
American Airlines Flight 77 struck the Pentagon at 9:37

All 17 minutes apart.

The President was in Florida at the time. Had it hit the Capitol building, how many would have died? 

Anyone see the video by the 2 French guys who were doing a documentary on a NY firehouse when the call came in? The buildings did not explode. Jules and Gédéon Naudet - Wikipedia

The South Tower burned for 58 minutes before collapsing, the North Tower burned for 102 minutes. 
Why would "they" wait so long to detonate planted explosives?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You dumb ass liberal

Bowling pins fall down because of miniature controlled demos


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Who says jet fuel can’t melt steel beams?
Steel will become more flexible as it is heated. That is how they bend it


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 12, 2019)

MoonPie said:


> Flight 93 was delayed 42 minutes. Had it not been delayed, it would have been the third plane to hit and it would have struck the Capitol building or the White House.
> 
> American Airlines Flight 11 struck the North Tower at 8:46
> United Airlines Flight 175 struck the South Tower at 9:03
> ...








I'm pretty sure that plane was intended for WTC 7.    When most intelligent folks find out about this?  They realize something is not right.







This is the smoking gun that makes most intelligent Americans realize the government is full of crap.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If you're really that dense, I'm not explaining it to you.
It would surely be a waste of my time.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



The only waste of your time would be coming up with a plausible response because you don't have a fucking clue as to what those orders were!  If you or anybody else did, we would know.  You don't!

Why don't you just admit that you are an ignorant blind man describing an elephant that you have never seen?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



We're not talking about bending, we are talking about molten metal here. . . 

Everyone saw the molten metal.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Admiral Rockwelltory said:


> The only waste of your time would be coming up with a plausible response because you don't have a fucking clue as to what those orders were! If you or anybody else did, we would know. You don't!
> 
> Why don't you just admit that you are an ignorant blind man describing an elephant that you have never seen?



It's a minute and a half clip that is self explanatory except to you
two jerkoffs. What gives Skippy ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

*Bechtel engineers, responsible for safety at Ground Zero, wrote in the Journal of the American Society of Safety Engineers: “The debris pile at Ground Zero was always tremendously hot. Thermal measurements taken by helicopter each day showed underground temperatures ranging from 400ºF to more than 2,800ºF.”*
*http://www1.ae911truth.org/faqs/347-high-temperatures-persistent-heat-a-molten-steel-at-wtc-site-challenge-official-story.html*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

*Dick Cheney and Rudy Giuliani: The First Government Officials to Dismiss the Idea of Controlled Demolition on 9/11 - Global Research*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Dick Cheney and Rudy Giuliani: The First Government Officials to Dismiss the Idea of Controlled Demolition on 9/11 - Global Research*



Why would you do a controlled detonation so long AFTER the buildings were being evacuated?

Only 2135 civilians died of the 17,400 estimated to have been in the WTC towers t the time of the attack.

The collapse started where the planes entered the structure of the building, so the charges would have to know exactly where the buildings would be hit.

Why did the planes not hit lower on the towers than they did and why was each tower impacted at a different level?

Why can't you fucktards ever explain any of this?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why can't you* fucktards* ever explain any of this?


*Internet **troll**:* A person, usually operating under a pseudonym, who posts deliberately provocative messages to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of provoking maximum disruption and argument. They are often paid by nefarious sources but sometime are motivated to do so for their own amusement. They often try to provoke dissension and doubt by writing dis-informational letters to the editors of newspapers.

Another good definition of an *internet troll*: A person who purposely and deliberately starts an online or media argument in a manner which attacks others on a forum without in any way listening to the arguments proposed by other commenters. *He will often use ad hominem attacks.*

*Weaponizing the Term « Conspiracy Theory »: Disinformation Agents and the CIA  |  Mondialisation - Centre de Recherche sur la Mondialisation*

More than 100 other FDNY personnel, who were stationed outside the towers, said they, too, witnessed phenomena they believed to be explosions—or they surmised that the towers had been brought down with explosives. A small sampling of those eyewitness accounts includes Captain Karin Deshore, Fire Marshal John Coyle, and Firefighter Christopher Fenyo:

Deshore: “Somewhere around the middle of the World Trade Center, there was this orange and red flash coming out. Initially it was just one flash. Then this flash just kept popping all the way around the building and that building had started to explode. The popping sound, and with each popping sound it was initially an orange and then red flash came out of the building and then it would just go all around the building on both sides as far as I could see. These popping sounds and the explosions were getting bigger, going both up and down and then all around the building.”

Coyle: “I thought it was exploding, actually. That’s what I thought for hours afterwards . . . because the debris from the tower had shot out far over our heads. . . . Everybody I think at that point still thought these things were blown up.”

Fenyo: “At that point [after the collapse of the South Tower] a debate began to rage because the perception was that the building looked like it had been taken out with charges. . . . [M]any people had felt that possibly explosives had taken out 2 World Trade, and officers were gathering companies together and the officers were debating whether or not to go i
*https://www.globalresearch.ca/dick-cheney-and-rudy-giuliani-the-first-government-officials-to-dismiss-the-idea-of-controlled-demolition-on-911/5653842*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> > Flight 93 was delayed 42 minutes. Had it not been delayed, it would have been the third plane to hit and it would have struck the Capitol building or the White House.
> ...


Damn, that is ridiculous

Terrorist attack on WTC 7


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Dick Cheney and Rudy Giuliani: The First Government Officials to Dismiss the Idea of Controlled Demolition on 9/11 - Global Research*


Everyone rejects the idea of a controlled demo

Answer the question
Were the buildings wired in case one day airplanes flew into them?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't you* fucktards* ever explain any of this?
> ...



Why is there no video of this considering the number of videos taken that day?

It is because it didn't fucking happen that way!

Controlled detonations are usually indicated by white puff of smoke.

I notice that you didn't bother addressing the majority of the points in my posts because you don't have  fucking clue!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Everyone rejects the idea of a controlled demo


_That's_ a conspiracy theory. ^^
Lot's of people want the truth....this comes as a shock to
people like you doesn't it ?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone rejects the idea of a controlled demo
> ...



No, those are questions you cannot answer.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No, those are questions you cannot answer.


Yeah you're right.
Whatever. Goodbye Sergeant Trollbreath.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth | C-SPAN.org

Richard Gage talked about his group, Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth, which claimed that the World Trade Center was brought down by explosive demolition on September 11, 2001. The group was founded in 2006 and said its mission was to “expose the official lies and cover-up surrounding the events of September 11, 2001 in a way that inspires the people to overcome denial and understand the truth.” Mr. Gage spoke via video link from San Francisco, California.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone rejects the idea of a controlled demo
> ...


Answer the question

Was the WTC wired to explode in case some day terrorists flew planes into it?

If not, then you have to accept the official explanation


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

MoonPie said:


> Flight 93 was delayed 42 minutes. Had it not been delayed, it would have been the third plane to hit and it would have struck the Capitol building or the White House.
> 
> American Airlines Flight 11 struck the North Tower at 8:46
> United Airlines Flight 175 struck the South Tower at 9:03
> ...


Exactly. They wouldn't. If it was a conspiracy to fly jets into those buildings and then blow them up to bring them down, they would have timed it precisely so the buildings came down as they were struck by the planes.

Conspiracy nuts ... are ... nuts.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Especially when supporting the weight of dozens of floors above it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 12, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why is this in 'Conspiracy Theories?'



You're an idiot. Honestly. An old idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > No, those are questions you cannot answer.
> ...



Just come on out and say it, you coward. You blame the Jews for 9/11. What a waste of space you are.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> > Flight 93 was delayed 42 minutes. Had it not been delayed, it would have been the third plane to hit and it would have struck the Capitol building or the White House.
> ...


And by "smoking gun," you mean a building severely damaged by falling debris and burning all day.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


It doesn't matter who, how or why anymore.
We know who profited you bunch of little war profiteer worms.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't you* fucktards* ever explain any of this?
> ...


Deshore was blocks away and saw flashes of light through the cloud of the first tower collapse, which he didn't know collapsed. Ya _think_ it might just be possible those flashes of light were caused by the tower next to it collapsing?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Physics and Accounting.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...




There were eyewitnesses who saw a plane fly into the Pentagon. You're beyond batshit crazy.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


So they aimed missiles at the accounting department?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Are you going to admit you blame the Jews or not? Coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 12, 2019)

Deb


rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Debits and Credits are a matter of national security. Angelo is a moron.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Freeze @ 51 seconds and you see 
one of the angle-cut beams ....

*Traces of explosives in 9/11 dust, scientists say.*

*9/11 Explosive Connections - The 9/11 Masterminds*

*Architect Richard Gage destroys the official 9/11 narrative.*

*Mathematician to Refute Official Theory of WTC Destruction at Upcoming Conference*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Are you going to admit you blame the Jews or not? Coward.


Wow 5 trolls on my ass. I must be a level 20 target by now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to admit you blame the Jews or not? Coward.
> ...



Your deflection is noted. Coward.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Freeze @ 51 seconds and you see
> one of the angle-cut beams ....
> 
> *Traces of explosives in 9/11 dust, scientists say.*
> ...


You're fucking deranged.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> You're fucking deranged.


With a fearless love for my country.
Be wise to remember that.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're fucking deranged.
> ...


Get real. You don't love your country any more than I do. The difference between us is that you're fucking deranged. You prove it here constantly. Just as I demonstrated in my previous post about your nonsense of "angle-cut beams."


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Advanced military-grade nano-thermite- charged cuts. Yes sir.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

SAIC - J Paul Bremer - ring a bell ?
The company that developed a high-tech  nano-thermite detonation device.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Advanced military-grade nano-thermite- charged cuts. Yes sir.


What a pity you can't prove that. What a shame there was no evidence of that in the video you posted.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Advanced military-grade nano-thermite- charged cuts. Yes sir.
> ...


There's evidence that the grand jury will see
including thermite-samples from the WTC dust with indisputable chain-of command,
despite the FBI's exasperating attempts to conceal it all.

And I use the term 'FBI' as a loose generalization- it could be CIA, MIC contractors, DHS, or any number of black op contractors ( with a desperate interest in hiding the truth)


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Freeze @ 51 seconds and you see
> one of the angle-cut beams ....
> 
> *Traces of explosives in 9/11 dust, scientists say.*
> ...



So how did they manage to angle cut those beams without any of the workers in the towers noticing?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



What fucking grand jury?  The one you created in your empty head?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Advanced military-grade nano-thermite- charged cuts. Yes sir.



Let's see a video of how that works!

How do they acces those beams?  You do realize that those beams made up the exterior structure of the WTC towers.  Did they hang out the windows to do that?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So how did they manage to angle cut those beams without any of the workers in the towers noticing?


My guess ? These were individuals under signed NDA's who placed the charges while under cover as elevator mechanics or fire-proofers--both known to have been working in the Towers prior to 9/11.
I don't believe they were told that people would be killed, and were themselves taken out to eliminate witnesses. ( in other words that the demolition would have taken place after evacuation)And they had no clue about the hijackers, but the FBI did, didn't they ?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > So how did they manage to angle cut those beams without any of the workers in the towers noticing?
> ...



Those beams are on the EXTERIOR of the fucking building, numbnuts!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Freeze @ 51 seconds and you see
> ...



No one noticed hundreds of tons of thermite rigs...…..
Thousands of detonators...……..


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


And not one ignited prematurely in the fires that burned for an hour in the towers or all day in building #7.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No one noticed hundreds of tons of thermite rigs...…..
> Thousands of detonators...……..


Dude. I'm not the foil-hat kid in dad's basement.
All the nano-thermite detonators needed could fit nicely on
3 or 4 pallets - unloaded in the basement (7 stories down from ground level ) and carried up on the service elevators.

The vault area under Building 6 was blown up with standard explosives.
That was one of the big booms many witnesses heard and felt before the collapses.
*FEMA Investigator Claims World Trade Center ‘Vault Contents Emptied Before Attack…*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

*9-11 Research: Asbestos in the WTC*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> If I call bullshit on the government story, then you need to construct a straw-man argument to knock down? I never said any of that.
> 
> I don't claim to have a clue.


If you dnt have a clue, then you can't call bullshit on the official account. You have no alternative explanation. How convenient. You can naysay, but avoid all questions.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> All the nano-thermite detonators needed could fit nicely on
> 3 or 4 pallets - unloaded in the basement (7 stories down from ground level ) and carried up on the service elevators


And then planted on the structural columns inside the walls, unbeknownst to the thousands of peole working there.

Hahaha...come on. Listen to yourself.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > All the nano-thermite detonators needed could fit nicely on
> ...


You've never been there and it's obvious
you have no clue how easily it was probably done.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Really?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


And you do? Hahaha....you know exactly jack shit. Your retarded conspiracy explanations raise many more questions than they answer, and you couldn't answer any of these questions if your life depended on it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

They knew conventional explosives wouldn't work.

1993 World Trade Center bombing - Wikipedia


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Let's see what the response is when
this gets 100 million viewers on my special hyperlink.

Just kidding. I don't know how to do that without being traced.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Advanced military-grade nano-thermite- charged cuts. Yes sir.


So you are saying WTC was pre wired in anticipation that someday terrorists might attack

Is that correct?

Was the Pentagon hit by a missile?
Why wasn’t the Pentagon prewired with explosives?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Advanced military-grade nano-thermite- charged cuts. Yes sir.
> ...


You're getting even less and less convincing in your
usual weak and meaningless questioning, but just to humor you, yes....It is my belief that all 3 towers including tower 7 were rigged to go down ( with wires or remote control )

Was the Pentagon hit by a missile? No.
However, Flight 77 could have been armed with some explosives or some could have been planted ( Okla City -style) judging by the extensiveness of the damage.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 12, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Sorry, you are right.


SOME people didn't see the molten metal.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > If I call bullshit on the government story, then you need to construct a straw-man argument to knock down? I never said any of that.
> ...



Folks that are accused of a crime do not have to find the perpetrators of it to prove their innocence, it works quite the opposite.

I don't have to find an explanation for something to see that a hypothesis is crap, your logic is so bad, you are a child.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Let's see what the response is when
> this gets 100 million viewers on my special hyperlink.
> 
> Just kidding. I don't know how to do that without being traced.


LOL 

That video is 3½ years old and has only 58 thousand hits. At that rate, it's going to take over 6,000 years to reach 100 million.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see what the response is when
> ...




Maybe you should watch it and learn something instead of wasting your time doing useless calculations.

On top of that, intelligent folks know that Google messes with the metrics and meta data of videos that they don't approve of.

Get a life troll.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


I'm not about to spend an hour of my precious life watching a video offered up by a truther -- the very folks who've not yet been able to prove any of the bullshit they sputter after 18 years.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> > Flight 93 was delayed 42 minutes. Had it not been delayed, it would have been the third plane to hit and it would have struck the Capitol building or the White House.
> ...



WTC7 burned for _hours_.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Of course not, I don't blame you.  Not when it is your job to suppress the truth and spread disinformation.  I am sure you already know the truth.

It is your job to reinforce the lie, ridicule the truth, and generally act like an ass.



What is the bar to be "proved."  What would be acceptable proof to you?  I don't think there is any.  So go away.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

MoonPie said:


> WTC7 burned for _hours_.


They had to make sure the building was completely evacuated.
Additional deaths wasn't in the script .


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> I'm not about to spend an hour of my precious life watching a video offered up by a truther -- the very folks who've not yet been able to prove any of the bullshit they sputter after 18 years.


Faun, you will watch all the videos.
Watch all the videos...
Watch all the videos......
Watch all the videos............


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Those beams are on the EXTERIOR of the fucking building, numbnuts!


What the fuck are you yammering about now ?


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> > WTC7 burned for _hours_.
> ...


You're saying they were able to calculate the number of rescuers who would die? The hundreds of firefighters and law enforcement? Or what about over 1,000 rescuers who were outside that died from the toxic dust?


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Nah, my job is to write software. Pounding idiots into the sand is a hobby.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


OK!
Winner, Winner Chicken Dinner

WTC was wired with explosives in the 1970s
They waited patiently for the day when terrorists would hijack planes and 30 years later.....it happened
The building was engulfed in fire and people were jumping from the tower and someone said.......Let’s do our controlled demo

In the Pentagon, someone planted explosives on Flight 77 in anticipation of someone hijacking it. Someone knew Terrorists might attack the Pentagon so they planted explosives in a secure government facility just in case that is where the plane crashed

You Sir, are a fool


----------



## Cornerman (Sep 12, 2019)

OK, so I am new here and use to dabble in 9/11 conspiracy theories back in the day.  I am kind of surprised to see this still going on considering it was 18 years ago.

So have the truthers decided which of the conflict theories is the right one yet, or does everyone still flit from theory to theory as the old theories get shot down once again?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

Cornerman said:


> OK, so I am new here and use to dabble in 9/11 conspiracy theories back in the day.  I am kind of surprised to see this still going on considering it was 18 years ago.
> 
> So have the truthers decided which of the conflict theories is the right one yet, or does everyone still flit from theory to theory as the old theories get shot down once again?



They are as crazy as ever
Some turned into Birthers


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'm an honest fool who doesn't have to put words in other people's mouths like you.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Cornerman said:


> OK, so I am new here and use to dabble in 9/11 conspiracy theories back in the day.  I am kind of surprised to see this still going on considering it was 18 years ago.
> 
> So have the truthers decided which of the conflict theories is the right one yet, or does everyone still flit from theory to theory as the old theories get shot down once again?


Why
 don't you start by reading the thread .


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I bet he works for traitor Michael chertoff s company


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


What you are proposing is ridiculous

Almost as ridiculous as claiming Obama’s mother ran off to Kenya to have a baby and then smuggled the infant into the US


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Cornerman (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Cornerman said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so I am new here and use to dabble in 9/11 conspiracy theories back in the day.  I am kind of surprised to see this still going on considering it was 18 years ago.
> ...



I read quite a bit and you and others seem to be all over the board.  I figured by now you would have settled on a single theory instead of dozens of conflicting theories.  Don't you know which theory you believe?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



That is about what I expect from a truther…..


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2019)

Cornerman said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Cornerman said:
> ...


Truthers will never state what they believe actually happened

They just spout bizarre conspiracy theories


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


Thanks for your brief moment of honesty and posting how firefighters fully expected building #7 to collapse.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Cornerman said:


> I read quite a bit and you and others seem to be all over the board.  I figured by now you would have settled on a single theory instead of dozens of conflicting theories.  Don't you know which theory you believe?


The truth is not a theory, but thanks for your interest.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Cornerman said:
> 
> 
> > I read quite a bit and you and others seem to be all over the board.  I figured by now you would have settled on a single theory instead of dozens of conflicting theories.  Don't you know which theory you believe?
> ...


If what you're spouting was truth, you'd be able to prove it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nice spin, but fire isn't why they were saying that.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Cornerman said:
> ...


If you fuckers aren't lying your asses off
why do you even take us seriously ? Go write some software and forget about it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


The structure of the building was severely compromised from thousands of tons of falling debris. That is why they said that.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


LOL 

You're sorely mistaken to _think_ anyone but fellow Truthers take you seriously. I know you're crazy but oddly entertaining at the same time.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're sorely mistaken to _think_ anyone but fellow Truthers take you seriously. I know you're crazy but oddly entertaining at the same time.


I'm not a truther or a conspiracy theorist. Crazy ?
Only if you make me point my gun at you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



The steel beams, like those you claim were cut, are OUTSIDE the building, dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Your theories get more and more bizarre with every post.  Why don't you reel it in and say this is your idea of a joke?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Those beams are on the EXTERIOR of the fucking building, numbnuts!
> ...



The vertical support for the WTC towers 1 and 2 were the steel beams on the EXTERIOR of the building.  Did you not know that?  Look at the debris!  Most of it is steel beams!


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You just don't get it.

Secret stealth teams posing as window washers like these...






.... were actually planting tons of thermite. Invisible thermite, that is, so no one would see it as they expected millions of eyes would be on the Twin Towers after flying 2 passenger jets into them.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



Look at the images you have posted.  In the first video, do you notice the debris standing almost upright in the upper right hand corner of the frame?  That's is the exterior surface of the WTC tower that provided all of the support.

If you look very closely at the bottom image of the WTC towers, you can see that the exterior is comprised of those steel beams.

Here is a better shot.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


I never mentioned steel melting from the side of the building.
Good try.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


Oh, great.... Russian news. By Rick Sanchez, no less. I still remember him getting fired from his South Florida anchor position with a real news agency. Although I confess a guilty pleasure watching because you never knew what would come out of his mouth.

Anyhoo... so? How did this extortion plot turn out? What did the hackers reveal?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Oh, great.... Russian news. By Rick Sanchez, no less. I still remember him getting fired from his South Florida anchor position with a real news agency. Although I confess a guilty pleasure watching because you never knew what would come out of his mouth.
> 
> Anyhoo... so? How did this extortion plot turn out? What did the hackers reveal?





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Look at the images you have posted.  In the first video, do you notice the debris standing almost upright in the upper right hand corner of the frame?  That's is the exterior surface of the WTC tower that provided all of the support.
> 
> If you look very closely at the bottom image of the WTC towers, you can see that the exterior is comprised of those steel beams.
> 
> .


Both of you are so clueless it's not even mildly funny anymore.
Do some fucking homework you lazy little war profiteers.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You said the steel beams were cut by thermite, didn't you, on numerous posts!  Now that you found out that those steel beams you claim were cut in two were OUTSIDE the building you are beck pedaling so hard it is making everyone dizzy!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Oh, great.... Russian news. By Rick Sanchez, no less.


Oh yeah. I forgot you also drank the Russia koolaid.
Truth denier and Hill-bot---that's 2 strikes on you in my book.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The main supporting frames of the two twins were inside .( built around the elevator shafts.) I gave you the video.... you can ff to any construction phase and see for yourself, but you're too lazy.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Well that's where the support columns were. Now you're claiming evil-doers planted thermite inside the towers but not on the support columns?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, great.... Russian news. By Rick Sanchez, no less. I still remember him getting fired from his South Florida anchor position with a real news agency. Although I confess a guilty pleasure watching because you never knew what would come out of his mouth.
> ...



You are such a fucking dumbass that even you cannot recognize the fact that your video absolutely confirms what I said!

You only have to watch the first two minutes to see how fucked up you are!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



No, that is NOT what the video said!  The main structural support for the building were the exterior walls that supported the building's weight and wind load.

Now, let's see you tapdance your way out of that corner you just painted yourself into, dumbass!


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, great.... Russian news. By Rick Sanchez, no less. I still remember him getting fired from his South Florida anchor position with a real news agency. Although I confess a guilty pleasure watching because you never knew what would come out of his mouth.
> ...


LOL 

Dumbfuck truther.... your own video shows the support columns were on the outside. So where did these evil-doers plant their insidious thermite if not on the support columns?


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, great.... Russian news. By Rick Sanchez, no less.
> ...


Uh, no, I did not drink the Russian Koolaid. Yet more nonsense you're wrong about.

Your idiocies aside, that was an RT America "news" cast. Who's RT America, a normal person might wonder...?

_About RT

RT is an autonomous, non-profit organization that is publicly financed from the budget of the Russian Federation. For more information, contact: press@rttv.ru._​


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I never "claimed" anything.
You guys like putting words in our mouths
because you lose every argument and that's what liars do. It's all you got. .


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


LOLOL

You claimed beams were intentionally cut with thermite. Now you claim you made no claims. Now we see your claims are so absurd, even you're running away from them.

So stake your position.... despite your recent denial, you actually did claim thermite was used to cut beams.... are you saying thermite was used on beams other than support beams?


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Still no answer to this.... 

So? How did this extortion plot turn out? What did the hackers reveal?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

The inner support beams were "cut" at 45*° *angles at two levels--probably somewhere between 50th and 60th floors and then below at the ground floor ( each tower ----Tower 7 is another story). Gravity and two jets did the rest.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The inner support beams were "cut" at 45*° *angles at two levels--probably somewhere between 50th and 60th floors and then below at the ground floor . Gravity and two jets did the rest.


I see. So you're saying the towers collapsed initially from somewhere between the 50th and 60th floor?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > The inner support beams were "cut" at 45*° *angles at two levels--probably somewhere between 50th and 60th floors and then below at the ground floor . Gravity and two jets did the rest.
> ...


That's the point. All three towers were damaged in different ways, but they all collapsed in free fall
the same way.

And is Tower 7 the new precedent for skyscraper fires ?
I wonder how firefighters will be able to determine whether or not burning buildings are safe to enter from now on ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Back to the first question you guys never answered.
Why did Bush lie ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


I asked you a question. Why can't you answer it?

Are you saying the towers collapsed initially from somewhere between the 50th and 60th floor, where you claim beams were cut....?


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Back to the first question you guys never answered.
> Why did Bush lie ?


No, you're lying. I answered that. I pointed out you're not taking Bushspeak into account. When he said he saw a plane hit the tower on a TV, he meant he saw a plane [had] hit the tower. Meaning he saw the news reporting on it, just as millions had seen.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the first question you guys never answered.
> ...


You're debunked in the first 15 seconds just like your boy Captain Tory was back on page 2.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 13, 2019)

nothing was cut or blown up with charges 



They were finding small pieces of airplane stuck in small spaces between buildings 15 blocks away ..YEARS LATER

World trade 7 literally across the fucking street  ....it got hammered


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


You're clearly demented. A common trait among you truthers. Not only does Andrew Card not even speak during the first 15 seconds in that video, when he does speak, he doesn't say anything that contradicts what Bush said.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why is there still no answer to this question...?

Are you saying the towers collapsed initially from somewhere between the 50th and 60th floor, where you claim beams were cut....?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> I asked you a question. Why can't you answer it?
> 
> Are you saying the towers collapsed initially from somewhere between the 50th and 60th floor, where you claim beams were cut....?


The burden of proof lays upon the simple question-- could the towers have collapsed at near freefall accelleration without the assistance of explosives and/or thermite charges ? Over 2000 architects and engineers say NIST is full of shit.
Near-Free-Fall Acceleration | Twin Towers


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I asked you a question. Why can't you answer it?
> ...


I asked you a simple question. I didn't ask you if the towers fell at free fall. You claim beams were cut somewhere between the 50th and 60th floor....

Is that where you claim the towers initially began to collapse?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

9/11 Commission - Wikipedia
The National Commission on Terrorist Attacks Upon the United States was established on November 27, 2002, by President George W. Bush and the United States Congress, with former Secretary of State Henry Kissinger initially appointed to head the commission.[2] However, Kissinger resigned only weeks after being appointed, *because he would have been obliged to disclose the clients of his private consulting business.*

Any idea who those clients would be ?
Two guesses Israel and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 9/11 Commission - Wikipedia
> The National Commission on Terrorist Attacks Upon the United States was established on November 27, 2002, by President George W. Bush and the United States Congress, with former Secretary of State Henry Kissinger initially appointed to head the commission.[2] However, Kissinger resigned only weeks after being appointed, *because he would have been obliged to disclose the clients of his private consulting business.*
> 
> Any idea who those clients would be ?
> Two guesses Israel and Saudi Arabia.


Why do you run away from posts you don't like? 
I pointed out that Card said nothing contradictory to what Bush said.... no answer from you.

I asked you if the towers began collapsing from between the 50th and 60th floor where you claim columns were cut.... no answer from you.

This is exactly why normal folks laugh at you truthers. When you're challenged to back up the shit you post -- you run because you can't.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Very entertaining but* educational *stuff.
Not that the trolls are interested in knowledge....they want to hide information.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Very entertaining but* educational *stuff.
> Not that the trolls are interested in knowledge....they want to hide information.


Why should anyone watch the videos you post when you fail miserably to backup your bullshit?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Why should anyone watch the videos you post when you fail miserably to backup your bullshit?


How many times did you ask Dale Smith and others the exact same question ? 
Or am I supposed to feel special ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Why should anyone watch the videos you post when you fail miserably to backup your bullshit?
> ...


I don't recall delusional dale ever claiming beams were cut in between the 50th and 60th floor. Had I seen him claim such nonsense,  I would have challenged that loser on it too. Regardless, he fled and you're here now making that claim. 

Is there a reason you flat out refuse to answer the question? 

Do you think the towers collapsed initially from in between the 50th and 60th floor, where you claim beams were cut?


----------



## Cornerman (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



The person who actually ordered the evacuation said he did so because of "heavy fires on many floors".  Daniel Nigro was chief of operations on 9/11.  So who are we to believe?  You or the person who actually ordered the evacuation and the perimeter?


----------



## Cornerman (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> That's the point. All three towers were damaged in different ways, but they all collapsed in free fall
> the same way.



None of the buildings collapsed in free fall.  Another proven truther lie.  Seismic records show the towers took between 15 and 17 seconds to collapse.  WTC 7 wasn't even sort of close to free fall.


----------



## Cornerman (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Very entertaining but* educational *stuff.
> Not that the trolls are interested in knowledge....they want to hide information.



So I watched your video, and it made an interesting comment; the police and the fire department all know it was an inside job.  Both the police and especially the fire department lost many people on 9/11.  If they actually believed it was an inside job, they would be screaming it from the rooftops.  At the very least they would have stated as much in their depositions they made after 9/11.  

How do you explain the complacency of the very people who lost their friends and co-workers to a supposed inside job?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



9-11 nut jobs keep posting how important WTC was

Yet firefighters gave up on fighting the fires


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2019)

Cornerman said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Very entertaining but* educational *stuff.
> ...


Excellent point

How could the NY Police and Fire companies allow a building to be intentionally exploded around their brothers and not say anything


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



So they collapsed "in free fall"?  I have news for you moron, gravity works!

How else would they fall?  Like a tree?  Timbeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Which they all agreed the reason being was that early on, they recognized the futility of trying to save building #7.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Back to the first question you guys never answered.
> Why did Bush lie ?



Do you not know the difference between a lie and a mistake?  Bush was mistaken.  He, remembers the second plane as being the first because of all of the replays.  Now, he knows what he said was wrong, as do I.  A lie would be knowing that you were wrong and still claiming that he saw the first plane hit, when no one did for some time.

You lie, because you know what you say is wrong and yet you refuse to accept it and keep spreading your imagined events.

For example, you backtracked on the beams being cut about 5 times in this thread, and even posted a video showing that the main structural support for the buildings is in the exterior beams.  You lied, again and again after you were proven wrong.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Which they all agreed the reason being was that early on, they recognized the futility of trying to save building #7.


Demolition experts are happy. Now they know that to demolish a building all they have to do is set it on fire.


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Do you not know the difference between a lie and a mistake?  Bush was mistaken.  He, remembers the second plane as being the first because of all of the replays.  Now, he knows what he said was wrong, as do I.  A lie would be knowing that you were wrong and still claiming that he saw the first plane hit, when no one did for some time.
> 
> You lie, because you know what you say is wrong and yet you refuse to accept it and keep spreading your imagined events.
> 
> For example, you backtracked on the beams being cut about 5 times in this thread, and even posted a video showing that the main structural support for the buildings is in the exterior beams.  You lied, again and again after you were proven wrong.


Not wasting my time schooling you anymore.


Cornerman said:


> The person who actually ordered the evacuation said he did so because of "heavy fires on many floors".  Daniel Nigro was chief of operations on 9/11.  So who are we to believe?  You or the person who actually ordered the evacuation and the perimeter?


BBC.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I asked you a question. Why can't you answer it?
> ...



Those 2000 architects and engineers are full of shit!  There was no "free-fall acceleration.  Watch the damn videos.

It collapsed just like it should have based on the damage to the building.  The areas where the planes impacted could not support the weight of the tower above it and then building collapsed downward, pancaking each floor as it went.  The collapse looked more like mushrooms as the upper floors hit the lower floors and spilled outward into the streets.  How else could it have happened?

Notice those 2000 architects and engineers never say!

"It didn't happen the way it appears to have collapsed, and there must have been another reason that I cannot prove exists."

In other words, are you going to believe me and my degree or your lying eyes?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Which they all agreed the reason being was that early on, they recognized the futility of trying to save building #7.
> ...



You are so full of shit.

Do you not know the difference in some air-headed reported saying a building has collapsed, not knowing which fucking building they were talking about, and as statement saying they were signs that building 7 WOULD collapse?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You are so full of shit.
> 
> Do you not know the difference in some air-headed reported saying a building has collapsed, not knowing which fucking building they were talking about, and as statement saying they were signs that building 7 WOULD collapse?



No.
Most people who see this  smell a rat, just like I do.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Which they all agreed the reason being was that early on, they recognized the futility of trying to save building #7.
> ...


Thanks for posting yet more evidence that building #7 was not a controlled demolition. 

What actual controlled demolitions look and sound like ...


You'll also note, no one ever says, _"pull it,"_ to initiate a demolition.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You are so full of shit.
> ...


The guy who said the building came down was in a news room in the UK and couldn't see the building. The woman in NY never says building #7 is down. All you have are the straws in your hand you're clutching


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Why was active thermite found in the dust at ground zero
and why wasn't it investigated by the FBI ?
*://benthamopen.com/contents/pdf/TOCPJ/TOCPJ-2-7.pdf*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

They'll try to say the chain of custody of the dust can't be verified, in which case they'll jusy have to start exhuming some first responders and getting lung samples.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Why was active thermite found in the dust at ground zero
> and why wasn't it investigated by the FBI ?
> *://benthamopen.com/contents/pdf/TOCPJ/TOCPJ-2-7.pdf*




*Why was active thermite found in the dust at ground zero*​*and why wasn't it investigated by the FBI ?*​​Aluminum and iron oxide.
No innocent explanation for those to be found at ground zero, eh?


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Why was active thermite found in the dust at ground zero
> and why wasn't it investigated by the FBI ?
> *://benthamopen.com/contents/pdf/TOCPJ/TOCPJ-2-7.pdf*


Why do you ask questions but never answer them?

You said beams were cut between the 50th and 60th floor of the Twin Towers.... so are you saying that was the location where the collapses began?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Why was active thermite found in the dust at ground zero
> ...


Wrong.
The evidence for active, highly energetic thermitic material in the WTC dust is compelling.

Our observations show that the red material contains substantial amounts of aluminum, iron and oxygen, mixed together very finely. In the sample soaked in MEK, we observed a clear migration and aggregation of the aluminum away from other elements and determined that *elemental aluminum and iron oxide* must be present.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



*The evidence for active, highly energetic thermitic material in the WTC dust is compelling. *

How is "highly energetic thermitic material"  chemically different than aluminum and iron oxide?

Be as precise as you can.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Very entertaining but* educational *stuff.
> Not that the trolls are interested in knowledge....they want to hide information.



Why would the lobby fill with smoke?

Oh, that's where the elevators are!  The same elevators whose shafts were filled with burning debris and jet fuel from the impacts above.  Not having smoke would make less sense!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Very entertaining but* educational *stuff.
> ...


So you're saying the people who heard the lobby explosions were lying ?
Why would they do that ?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You are so full of shit.
> ...



The reason you smell a rat is that is probably what ate your brain!

You have obviously never encountered the "fog of war" in trying to get the facts straight in the middle of the battle.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



They did not hear explosions.  They heard what they thought were explosions, which is amazing like what falling debris sounds, including human bodies landing on the roof.

If you watched demolitions like you claimed, you would know that it sounds more like a "pop" than  'boom".

You are probably one of those idiots who think hand grenades produce large amounts of flames and black smoke like Hollywood thinks they do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You are so full of shit.
> ...



The conspirators sent the BBC a press release about the collapse, before it happened?
Let's see it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The evidence for active, highly energetic thermitic material in the WTC dust is compelling. *
> 
> How is "highly energetic thermitic material"  chemically different than aluminum and iron oxide?
> 
> Be as precise as you can.


From the presence of *elemental aluminum and iron oxide in the red material*, we conclude that it contains the ingredients of thermite.

*https://benthamopen.com/contents/pdf/TOCPJ/TOCPJ-2-7.pdf*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Let's see!  Aluminum and iron oxide (which is a fancy name for "rust").  Why on Earth would you find such rare compounds in the construction of a building?

Dumbass!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *The evidence for active, highly energetic thermitic material in the WTC dust is compelling. *
> ...



That's what I said, moron.

Aluminum and iron oxide.
No innocent explanation for those to be found at ground zero, eh?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Let's see!  Aluminum and iron oxide (which is a fancy name for "rust").  Why on Earth would you find such rare compounds in the construction of a building?
> 
> Dumbass!





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Go do some homework fools.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.
> ...





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Go do some homework fools.[/QUOTE]

That's hilarious!  You tell us to do homework, yet you apparently don't know that iron oxide is "rust"!

You are  pathetic excuse for a loser!  Do your relatives let you go about unsupervised?  Isn't that dangerous for yourself and others?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

As measured using DSC, the material ignites and reacts vigorously at a temperature of approximately 430 ˚C, with a rather narrow exotherm, matching fairly closely an independent observation on a known super-thermite sample. The low temperature of ignition and the presence of iron oxide grains less than 120 nm show that the material is* not conventional thermite* (which ignites at temperatures above 900 ˚C) but very likely a form of* super-thermite.*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Based on these observations, we conclude that the red layer of the red/gray chips we have discovered in the WTC dust is active, unreacted thermitic material, incorporating _nanotechnology_, and is a highly energetic pyrotechnic or explosive material.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm beginning to smell guilt in some of these desperate posts.
I feel like I'm talking to some criminals trying to cover their tracks.
Why is that ?

Question # 71 that won't be answered.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Based on these observations, we conclude that the red layer of the red/gray chips we have discovered in the WTC dust is active, unreacted thermitic material, incorporating _nanotechnology_, and is a highly energetic pyrotechnic or explosive material.



Oh, we know it is not thermite so it must be something we have never fucking seen?  Dumbass, that is what people say when they don't have a fucking clue!

Do you ever read what you post or is it pure reflex to spread stupidity?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I'm beginning to smell guilt in some of these desperate posts.
> I feel like I'm talking to some criminals trying to cover their tracks.
> Why is that ?
> 
> Question # 71 that won't be answered.



You haven't answered ANY questions.  Why is that?  You deflect and ignore every question posed to you.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to smell guilt in some of these desperate posts.
> ...


You don't get it .

My interest is in spreading the truth.

I don't care what the answers are at this point as long as I do my part as a patriotic American to question the shadow government ( that you are obviously part of) and hopefully as more people know the true facts, we will hold people accountable.

I sleep good at night knowing I'm on the right side of history.
I don't know how you do.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Hitler would love you guys.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

The tide is turning and you're scared.
Yeah I'm a mother fucking truther.
Shoving truth in your face.
US 'war on terror' has killed over half a million people: study



*....Arms wide open
I stand alone
I'm no hero and I'm not made of stone
Right or wrong
I can hardly tell
I'm on the wrong side of heaven and the righteous side of hell....*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I'm beginning to smell guilt in some of these desperate posts.
> I feel like I'm talking to some criminals trying to cover their tracks.
> Why is that ?
> 
> Question # 71 that won't be answered.


You mean desperation like refusing to answer the question of about what floor did the towers begin collapsing?

Btw, I know why you refuse to answer -- it's because the answer reveals what a schmuck you are for foolishly asserting that beams were cut somewhere between the 50th floor and 60th floor. In reality, from which you are disconnected,  the collapse of the towers began nowhere near those floors. It actually began at the floors where the planes crashed into the towers. That's why you wouldn't answer the question even after I asked it multiple times.


----------



## north star (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to smell guilt in some of these desperate posts.
> ...


The angle cuts allowed the downward acceleration dimwit.
Of course the fucking collapses initiated at the impact zones, but without taking out the core, the law of motion would not have allowed the collapse - conservation of momentum and all that physics stuff that's over everyone's head. In other words the main core columns located around the elevator shafts were blasted at 45 degree angles near the middle and at the bottom ---we do know there were more than one lobby-level or below explosions as well before the collapses.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

north star said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


O no I blew my cover. 

Actually, I was having trouble logging in from my wife's computer one day, so I just registered as north star but not with the intent of having a 'sock puppet'.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

north star said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


That's beyond idiotic. The floors between the middle of the towers and the impacted floors ALL collapsed under the weight of the upper floors once the weakened beans could no longer support them. EVERY floor below the impacted floors pancaked. The floors above the middle of the tower and the floors below it. That demonstrates the building collapsed regardless of whether or not beams were cut.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 13, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> SOME people didn't see the molten metal.


Debunked long ago. Snap out of the coma.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> My interest is in spreading the truth.


Liar. You will copy paste ANYTHING.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > My interest is in spreading the truth.
> ...


Indiana sucks btw. LOL


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Yeah, it's not very kind to homeless people. Try Michigan.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> That's beyond idiotic. The floors between the middle of the towers and the impacted floors ALL collapsed under the weight of the upper floors once the weakened beans could no longer support them. EVERY floor below the impacted floors pancaked. The floors above the middle of the tower and the floors below it. That demonstrates the building collapsed regardless of whether or not beams were cut.


So how do you explain explosions in the lobby and then the unreporting of Tower 7 later?

Still to this day half of the country doesn't know a 47 story tower feel that afternoon. They didn't report on it because they were hiding something.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yeah, it's not very kind to homeless people. Try Michigan.


I own 38 acres of woods, have my own well water and a house that's paid for
in a place where it rarely snows . I grew up in Ohio - why would I go back there ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see!  Aluminum and iron oxide (which is a fancy name for "rust").  Why on Earth would you find such rare compounds in the construction of a building?
> ...



*Go do some homework fools.*

You first.

How is "highly energetic thermitic material" chemically different than aluminum and iron oxide?

Be as precise as you can.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> As measured using DSC, the material ignites and reacts vigorously at a temperature of approximately 430 ˚C, with a rather narrow exotherm, matching fairly closely an independent observation on a known super-thermite sample. The low temperature of ignition and the presence of iron oxide grains less than 120 nm show that the material is* not conventional thermite* (which ignites at temperatures above 900 ˚C) but very likely a form of* super-thermite.*




I heard, from a secret source in the Pentagon.....it is a form of* super-duper-thermite.*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I heard, from a secret source in the Pentagon.....it is a form of* super-duper-thermite.*


This is Area 51 testing grounds.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

*High Temperatures, Persistent Heat & 'Molten Steel' at WTC Site Contradict Official Story*
Extremely high temperatures were evident before and during the destruction of the World Trade Center Twin Towers and at Ground Zero. Seven minutes before the destruction of the South Tower, a flow of molten metal appeared, accompanied by several smaller flows, as documented by the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST). The material’s glowing color showed that its temperature was close to “white hot” at the very beginning of the flow and “yellow-orange” further down. Iron-rich spheres in the WTC dust are additional proof of temperatures above the melting point of iron. Pyroclastic-like, rapidly expanding dust clouds after the destruction of the Towers can also be explained only by the expansion of hot gases.



_An excavating machine at Ground Zero lifts debris dripping with molten metal_
The high-temperature phenomena at Ground Zero are documented by various sources:

Bechtel engineers, responsible for safety at Ground Zero, wrote in the Journal of the American Society of Safety Engineers: “The debris pile at Ground Zero was always tremendously hot. Thermal measurements taken by helicopter each day showed underground temperatures ranging from 400ºF to more than 2,800ºF.”

The fact that high-temperature phenomena were an important issue at Ground Zero is underscored by the large number of thermal images acquired: images by SPOT, MTI, AVIRIS/NASA, "Twin Otter"/U.S. Army, and at least 25 images by EarthData, taken between Sept. 16 and Oct. 25. In addition, temperature measurements by helicopter were taken each day, and the firefighters used onsite sensors too.

Many witnesses, including rescue personnel and firefighters working on the piles, described the phenomenon of “molten steel.” Terms used in witness statements are, for example, “molten steel,” beams “dripping from molten steel,” “molten steel … like you’re in a foundry. Like lava, from a volcano.” A photograph taken on September 27 by a Ground Zero worker shows an excavating machine lifting debris from the WTC wreckage dripping yellow/orange molten metal.

WTC clean-up workers and 9/11 artifacts architect Bart Voorsanger, in the PBS video “Relics from the Rubble,” described what must have been several tons of “fused element of steel ... molten steel and concrete and all of these things …all fused by the heat,” weighing several tons each. These foreign objects came to be known as “meteorites.”





​


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 13, 2019)

I will make this simple, yes or no do you see a plane


----------



## Cornerman (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Why was active thermite found in the dust at ground zero
> and why wasn't it investigated by the FBI ?



You do know thermite is simply aluminum dust and iron oxide (rust), right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Which they all agreed the reason being was that early on, they recognized the futility of trying to save building #7.
> ...



yeah you took him to school too many times to remember previously but you SO much owned him in this post as well. Love how he ignores how demolition experts who viewed bld 7 said that was a controlled demolition without knowing it was bld 7 and how he knows nothing about the witnesses that heard explosions in the basements.

this is a new shill that has penetrated this site sent here by his hanlders,notice how all his first posts were all on this thread?  way to make it so obvious.

this is a new shill that has penetrated this site.notice that ALL his first posts were ALL on this this thread? LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



he is REALLY getting desperate and grasping at straws as always saying the people that heard explosions on the lobby are lying. comedy gold,his boss sure pays him well obviously for these ass beatings he suffers from us everyday all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see!  Aluminum and iron oxide (which is a fancy name for "rust").  Why on Earth would you find such rare compounds in the construction of a building?
> ...



yeah like the fact that one demolition expert who said the towers came down from explosives died mysteriously aftwerwards as did some witnesses who said they heard explosives,do some research is an UNDERSTATEMENT.

admiral shill  indeed LIES when he cant counter evidence and he knows it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



they of course wotn watch that video since this guy is very credible.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



could not have said it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The tide is turning and you're scared.
> Yeah I'm a mother fucking truther.
> Shoving truth in your face.
> US 'war on terror' has killed over half a million people: study
> ...



these shills like rightwinger,toddparrot, and the admiral troll are indeed running scared going to thier bosses asking them what to post knowing they cant get around these pesky facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> north star said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Indeed,you called him out,such an obvious sock indeed.


he was getting his ass owned by you  in the previous posts and did not want to address your evidence knowing he could not counter it,so he stats socking,how pathetic but no surprise in the least.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 13, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > The tide is turning and you're scared.
> ...



Under your chair, it's super-duper thermite. Don't move!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > That's beyond idiotic. The floors between the middle of the towers and the impacted floors ALL collapsed under the weight of the upper floors once the weakened beans could no longer support them. EVERY floor below the impacted floors pancaked. The floors above the middle of the tower and the floors below it. That demonstrates the building collapsed regardless of whether or not beams were cut.
> ...



they cant,they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Another guy who's on the Clinton hit list.


----------



## Cornerman (Sep 13, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> I will make this simple, yes or no do you see a plane



Maybe you can answer this question then.  If the government was faking Shanksville, why wouldn't they put obvious plane parts all over the place?  It always amazes me how the same people who believe the government successfully covered up a massive conspiracy for over 18 years would also be so inept they would forget to plant the parts that make their story plausible.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > That's beyond idiotic. The floors between the middle of the towers and the impacted floors ALL collapsed under the weight of the upper floors once the weakened beans could no longer support them. EVERY floor below the impacted floors pancaked. The floors above the middle of the tower and the floors below it. That demonstrates the building collapsed regardless of whether or not beams were cut.
> ...


LOLOL 

Look who's trying to divert after getting royally bitchslapped.

Let's recap.... you claimed beams were cut with super thermite between the 50th and 60th floor on each of the Twin Towers which was needed in order for the buildings to collapse. 

I point out the building had already collapsed from the top, down to the 60th floor, without any beams cut; demonstrating beams did not need to be cut in order for the towers to come down... 

.... and in typical truther fashion, you immediately try to switch the topic to explosions in the lobby.

Try harder next time, truther, you lost this one.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'm not diverting anything loser.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> I will make this simple, yes or no do you see a plane


Yes, what's left of it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Which they all agreed the reason being was that early on, they recognized the futility of trying to save building #7.
> ...


_*"Demolition experts are happy. Now they know that to demolish a building all they have to do is set it on fire."*_

Well, yeah, that and drop a 104 story building on it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > north star said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfuck.... that's Angelo's sock.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Who said people who heard explosions in the lobby were lying? The explosions were caused by flaming jet fuel streaming down the elevator shafts.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 13, 2019)

I think the biggest question is why do Republicans want to bring the Taliban here to celebrate 911? Don’t they know that the Taliban and America will be celebrating different things?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Hmmmm. *Building 6 was right next door *and still standing.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

deanrd said:


> I think the biggest question is why do Republicans want to bring the Taliban here to celebrate 911? Don’t they know that the Taliban and America will be celebrating different things?


----------



## Denizen (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I think the biggest question is why do Republicans want to bring the Taliban here to celebrate 911? Don’t they know that the Taliban and America will be celebrating different things?



The Bush family and the Taliban miss each other and keeping them apart is cruel.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

I need to hurry and burn all these videos onto dvd's before Big Brother 
makes Youtube remove them.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 13, 2019)

Cornerman said:


> Maybe you can answer this question then. If the government was faking Shanksville, why wouldn't they put obvious plane parts all over the place? It always amazes me how the same people who believe the government successfully covered up a massive conspiracy for over 18 years would also be so inept they would forget to plant the parts that make their story plausible


First off looks like a new payed shill fuck wad. not playing your game no plane crashed there


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 13, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Cornerman said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can answer this question then. If the government was faking Shanksville, why wouldn't they put obvious plane parts all over the place? It always amazes me how the same people who believe the government successfully covered up a massive conspiracy for over 18 years would also be so inept they would forget to plant the parts that make their story plausible
> ...


Well, then you're a moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I need to hurry and burn all these videos onto dvd's before Big Brother
> makes Youtube remove them.



Indeed. big brother youtube is always deleting 9/11 videos.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Cornerman said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can answer this question then. If the government was faking Shanksville, why wouldn't they put obvious plane parts all over the place? It always amazes me how the same people who believe the government successfully covered up a massive conspiracy for over 18 years would also be so inept they would forget to plant the parts that make their story plausible
> ...



you noticed that as well huh? LOL


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Of course you are. What do explosions in the lobby have to do with your idiotic claim that super thermite was used to cut beams as high as the 60th floor in order for the towers to collapse when you became aware the towers had collapsed from the top down to the 60th floor with no beams cut?


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


So? Smaller building, supporting much less weight. The bigger they are, the harder they fall.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > I need to hurry and burn all these videos onto dvd's before Big Brother
> ...


Well not so far, but they have to be careful not to set off too many alarms. You know censorship could backfire on them and just piss everyone off.....they want to quiet the storm not fuel it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> So? Smaller building, supporting much less weight. The bigger they are, the harder they fall.



LOL
Yeah. I believe that's the official conclusion of the NIST report...
"The bigger they are, the harder they fall. We can't figure out how or why."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > So? Smaller building, supporting much less weight. The bigger they are, the harder they fall.
> ...


Which makes it even more laughably absurd that an uneducated,inexperienced rube like you would claim to have figured it out.

See what this horseshit does to your brain? You are babbling incoherently.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which makes it even more laughably absurd that an uneducated,inexperienced rube like you would claim to have figured it out.
> 
> See what this horseshit does to your brain? You are babbling incoherently.


When I need your opinion I'll squeeze Hillary's head.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Which makes it even more laughably absurd that an uneducated,inexperienced rube like you would claim to have figured it out.
> ...


Thin skinmed little bitches shouldn't post on public forums.


----------



## Toro (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Some of the most important questions in history as a matter of fact.
> 
> Here again is the fateful day that changed the world .
> 
> ...



twoofer nutter lol


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Thin skinmed little bitches shouldn't post on public forums.


Girl don't go away mad.Girl just go away.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Toro said:


> twoofer nutter lol


The fake patriots are out en force today I see.


----------



## Toro (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > twoofer nutter lol
> ...



twoofers are tards lol


----------



## Toro (Sep 13, 2019)

twoofers and birfers are the dumbest people in America


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Toro said:


> twoofer nutter lol





Toro said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Brainwashed American sheep like you are disgusting.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Toro said:


> twoofers and birfers are the dumbest people in America


Go play with your Hillary blowup doll, troll.


----------



## Toro (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Brainwashed American sheep like you are disgusting.



I used to consider myself a libertarian until I realized that many American libertarians like yourself are low-IQ, unthinking, weak-minded gullible retards who'll believe that the sun rises in the west and sets in the east if the US government says the opposite.


----------



## Toro (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Go play with your Hillary blowup doll, troll.



If you've ever wonder why the elite look down on you, this thread is a reason.

And for good reason.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > twoofer nutter lol
> ...


LOLOL

G'head.... tell the forum again how a building which had already collapsed 20 stories would not have collapsed unless beam were precut with super thermite.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Toro said:


> I used to consider myself a libertarian until I realized that many American libertarians like yourself are low-IQ, unthinking, weak-minded gullible retards who'll believe that the sun rises in the west and sets in the east if the US government says the opposite.


Piss off , troll
*Internet **troll**:* A person, usually operating under a pseudonym, who posts deliberately provocative messages to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of provoking maximum disruption and argument. They are often paid by nefarious sources but sometime are motivated to do so for their own amusement. They often try to provoke dissension and doubt by writing dis-informational letters to the editors of newspapers.

Another good definition of an *internet troll*: A person who purposely and deliberately starts an online or media argument in a manner which attacks others on a forum without in any way listening to the arguments proposed by other commenters.* He will often use ad hominem attacks.*

Weaponizing the Term « Conspiracy Theory »: Disinformation Agents and the CIA  |  Mondialisation - Centre de Recherche sur la Mondialisation


----------



## Toro (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



These people are so consumed by hate of the US government that they'll believe aliens came down to earth and executed 9/11 if the US government denied it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Newton's Law of motion, genius. No way either twin would have accelerated to freefall without resistance from the core structure.


----------



## Toro (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I used to consider myself a libertarian until I realized that many American libertarians like yourself are low-IQ, unthinking, weak-minded gullible retards who'll believe that the sun rises in the west and sets in the east if the US government says the opposite.
> ...



Listen you dumbass low-IQ retard, the President I've defended the most is Bush over 9/11 because gullible morons like you believe retarded shit that serious people laugh at.  Yes, serious people laugh at you.

I used to spend a long time offering reasoned arguments only to realize that moronic gullible conspiracy theorists like yourself will never change your minds because you are dumber than a sack of hammers.

People look down on you for good reason.


----------



## Toro (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Newtons Law of motion, genius. No way either twin would have accellerated to freefall without resistance from the core structure.



You wouldn't know physics if physics came up to you and bit you in the ass, twoofer tard.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Toro said:


> These people are so consumed by hate of the US government that they'll believe aliens came down to earth and executed 9/11 if the US government denied it.


Stay in your closet Gertrude.
"These people." LMFAO

btw *TROLL ALERT*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Toro said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Newtons Law of motion, genius. No way either twin would have accellerated to freefall without resistance from the core structure.
> ...


reported for trolling

My apology to the moderator for bothering you over Toro's meaningless posts.

Nothing to contribute --just one syi after another.Too stupid to debate.
( next time you'll be ignored permanently, Rocko.}


----------



## Cornerman (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Newton's Law of motion, genius. No way either twin would have accelerated to freefall without resistance from the core structure.



First off, "accelerated to freefall" is meaningless.  The least you can do is learn the correct terms.  Free fall is a specific rate of acceleration at 32 feet per second per second. 

Second, the towers didn't fall at free fall speed.  It was close, but there is good reason for that; Newton's first law of motion.  An object at rest will remain at rest unless acted upon by an outside force and an object in motion will remain in motion unless acted upon by an outside force.  You had the entire upper section of the towers start to move downward.  We're talking roughly 100,000 tons of material moving due to gravity over the space of several floors.  At that point enough potential energy has been converted to kinetic energy that the floors below aren't going to be able to stop the upper section, and each floor adds to the mass and kinetic energy as they are destroyed.  

Third, there is plenty of visual evidence that the core offered up significant resistance even if it couldn't stop the collapse.  Watch the videos.  See all that stuff pouring over the sides during the collapse?  That is material being pushed out by the resistance of the core.  Remember Newton's first law.  That material can't move to the side unless something pushes it to the side.  The material is already moving, but something not allowing it to move down will push it to the side.  I am sure even you can understand that concept.  

Fourth, the material that got pushed away from the tower beats the rest of the tower to the ground.  IF the towers fell at free fall speed, the debris would have hit the ground at the same time as the collapse.  Since that clearly didn't happen, you have clear evidence the claim the towers fell at free fall speed is incorrect.

If there was no resistance, the towers would have truly fallen at free fall speed and nothing would have fallen outside the footprint of the towers on the way down.  Every video shows the same thing; debris going over the side of the towers AND the debris beating the collapse down.

I look forward to your next round of insults as you fail to address yet another refutation of your "reality"


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Cornerman said:


> Second, the towers didn't fall at free fall speed.  It was close,


That's enpugh evidence for me to ask questions.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> . No way either twin would have accelerated to freefall without resistance from the core structure.


You gullible idiot. The material you can see during the collapse was  falling quickly, because it was free of the structure. The core of the collapses did not ever reach "freefall velocity" . 

By the way, there is no such thing as "freefall velocity", ya moron.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You gullible idiot. The material you can see during the collapse was  falling quickly, because it was free of the structure. The core of the collapses did not ever reach "freefall velocity" .
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as "freefall velocity", ya moron.


Near-freefall, troll face. 
Anyway you missed the main point as usual, which is the core columns were very strurdy and under a 'normal' collapse would resisted the collapse , and certainly would have slowed it down to where the thick concrete floors would not have been turned to dust.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Near-freefall, troll face.


There is no such thing as "near freefall speed". And no, at no point did the center of the collapses ever approach 9.8 m/s^2 acceleration. You have been conned by lying idiots.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Near-freefall, troll face.
> ...


Pop quiz in the morning class.
*Near-Free-Fall Acceleration | Twin Towers*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

*Near-Free-Fall Acceleration | Twin Towers
According to the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST)* — which is the U.S. government agency that investigated the World Trade Center’s destruction —* the Twin Towers came down “essentially in free fall.”*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Sorry, I am not going to click your moronic links. I have already gained my information from credible sources who actually passed high school physics.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sorry, I am not going to click your moronic links. I have already gained my information from credible sources who actually passed high school physics.


Learning actual facts is inconvenient-- I understand.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I am not going to click your moronic links. I have already gained my information from credible sources who actually passed high school physics.
> ...


You embarrass yourself. You lying liars are easily debunked by anyone with a stopwatch.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You embarrass yourself. You lying liars are easily debunked by anyone with a stopwatch.


^^This from the quintissential textbook Internet troll.


----------



## Denizen (Sep 13, 2019)

Remember during his campaign Donald Trump promised to expose the truth about 9/11. He reneged on that promise.

The deep state has Trump by the balls.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

Denizen said:


> Remember during his campaign Donald Trump promised to expose the truth about 9/11. He reneged on that promise.
> 
> The deep state has Trump by the balls.


I thought it was JFK.  ( the rest of the classified documents especially now that GHW  Bush is gone)The only thing I know about Trump and 9/11 is that he falsely claims he saw
jumpers from his balcony at Trump Tower , which would have been impossible. On a clear day you can barely see the towers themselves from there( 4 miles uptown), much less be able to see people jumping off of them even with binoculars ( which he did not have )


----------



## Denizen (Sep 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > Remember during his campaign Donald Trump promised to expose the truth about 9/11. He reneged on that promise.
> ...



Follow the money. Larry Silverstein and Rudi Giuliani profited from 9/11.

The name of the entity short-selling airline stocks before the event was concealed from the public.

Donald Trump reneged on his promise. He did not even start an inquiry.

Trump says if he is elected: "you will find out who really knocked down the World Trade Center."



> Donald Trump on 9/11: "You Will Find Out Who Really Knocked Down The World Trade Center"
> Posted By Tim Hains
> On Date February 17, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Sep 13, 2019)

Just as a note, gasoline does not burn as hot as jet fuel...

Tanker Truck Fire Collapses Bay Area Overpass


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Sep 13, 2019)

And on another note:

9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking World Trade Center Myths


----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)

What he said;


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

north star said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



The structural support for the WTC Towers were in the exterior walls.  It has yet the be proven that any of those beams were cut.  If there were, why don't we see any others and that one is obviously still attached to the ground?  According to your claim they were 50-60 floors up!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Yes, that building looks ready to move back in, doesn't it!  

Why is there parts of the building missing and who broke out all of those windows?

Also, is this building built OVER a ConEd substation?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Cornerman said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can answer this question then. If the government was faking Shanksville, why wouldn't they put obvious plane parts all over the place? It always amazes me how the same people who believe the government successfully covered up a massive conspiracy for over 18 years would also be so inept they would forget to plant the parts that make their story plausible
> ...



So the eyewitnesses who saw it crash were lying?

The radar tracks were created?

The tail section of the plane is not part of that aircraft?

Are you trying to "outstupid" Angelo and the other nutjobs on this thread?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Why?  The buildings structural support was not in the core structure which merely provided support for the floors.  You didn't watch or didn't understand your own video!

Remember the large floor sections that were lifted into place by cranes to complete each floor?  The floor sections just slipped off that core structure and the core structure was destroyed as debris fell down on top of it from above where the planes struck the exterior walls.


----------



## Denizen (Sep 14, 2019)

The buildings WTC 1, 2, 7 and others are the only steel-framed buildings ever purportedly collapsed by fire.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Why on Earth would anyone care about freefall if this were an inside job? Clearly, even according to you, the buildings did not need any beams cut to collapse. So now your argument becomes they cut beams just to make the building fall faster.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Cornerman said:
> 
> 
> > Second, the towers didn't fall at free fall speed.  It was close,
> ...


In typical Truther fashion, the Truther ignores all the pesky details which utterly destroys their conspiracy.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I am not going to click your moronic links. I have already gained my information from credible sources who actually passed high school physics.
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The structural support for the WTC Towers were in the exterior walls.  It has yet the be proven that any of those beams were cut.  If there were, why don't we see any others and that one is obviously still attached to the ground?  According to your claim they were 50-60 floors up!



At 10:00 to 10:30  (30 seconds) you'll see them slapping the sides on. Those outside frames _were not _the support beams.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


>


*Fact ;*

*a thing that is known or proved to be true.*
The NIST conclusions and the 9/11 report are riddled with unproven claims and outright lies.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The structural support for the WTC Towers were in the exterior walls.  It has yet the be proven that any of those beams were cut.  If there were, why don't we see any others and that one is obviously still attached to the ground?  According to your claim they were 50-60 floors up!
> ...



Look at 8:30 dumbass!  It specifically says they are the support beams!

You are either stupid or deaf!  Make up your fucking mind, asshole!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Dude. At 7:30 the narrator even says "The cranes were assembled on TOP OF THE CORE COLUMNS.....'

If you don't pay attention soon I'm about to ignore you completely.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I am not going to click your moronic links. I have already gained my information from credible sources who actually passed high school physics.
> ...



Indeed,that sock puppet shill,the newbie that has penetrated this site,he keeps evading evidence of facts of explosives being planted and going into evade mode talking about how it did not fall at freefall speed blah blah blah which does not counter the evidence in the least explosives were planted.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



WTF does that have to do with what I said?  Absolutely not a fucking thing!

At 8:30 they are assembling the steel beams that make up the exterior structure of the towers.  If you can't see that, I suggest getting your ass to an emergency room or call an ambulance because you have apparently suffered a massive stroke!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



thats WHY they only delete a few ones from time to time once in a while so that it does not look obvious they do that and it is usually the ones that are new that most dont know about,for example,when 9/11 first happened,there were a lot of videos that were put it that exposed it but since they were so new and not well nown,before they became real popular they deleted them.if they deleted a lot at one time,then it would not a be secret anymore they delete them and they would be exposed so they avoid the storm and not fuel it that way.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Indeed,that sock puppet shill,the newbie that has penetrated this site,he keeps evading evidence of facts of explosives being planted and going into evade mode talking about how it did not fall at freefall speed blah blah blah which does not counter the evidence in the least explosives were planted.


He's a wimp.
No argument of his own so he jumps in when the others are posting to help gang up on you..


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WTF does that have to do with what I said?  Absolutely not a fucking thing!
> 
> At 8:30 they are assembling the steel beams that make up the exterior structure of the towers.  If you can't see that, I suggest getting your ass to an emergency room or call an ambulance because you have apparently suffered a massive stroke!


And that exterior is not support  beams as you earlier claimed.
Wrong again as always.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The structural support for the WTC Towers were in the exterior walls.  It has yet the be proven that any of those beams were cut.  If there were, why don't we see any others and that one is obviously still attached to the ground?  According to your claim they were 50-60 floors up!
> ...


You're fucking deranged,  Truther. Starting at 1:30 in the video YOU posted...

_*Their great height was made possible by the use of load-bearing walls.* Extremely tall buildings were traditionally inefficient since huge amounts of interior space were taken up by structural support and elevators. The Trade Center Towers would overcome this problem. *The exterior walls were designed to bear much of the weight of the towers as well as all of the wind loads.* The only internal supports would be in a central core of columns. Elevators would be placed in the shafts formed by the four columns._​


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> You're fucking deranged,  Truther. Starting at 1:30 in the video YOU posted...
> 
> _*Their great height was made possible by the use of load-bearing walls.* Extremely tall buildings were traditionally inefficient since huge amounts of interior space were taken up by structural support and elevators. The Trade Center Towers would overcome this problem. *The exterior walls were designed to bear much of the weight of the towers as well as all of the wind loads.* The only internal supports would be in a central core of columns. Elevators would be placed in the shafts formed by the four columns._​



Those are not the core support columns.
The entire floor is in place before they connect the walls together.

You guys aren't too convincing when you clearly
can't even admit when you're wrong.

But you never leave out the ad hominem attacks, either way do ya ?.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> thats WHY they only delete a few ones from time to time once in a while so that it does not look obvious they do that and it is usually the ones that are new that most dont know about,for example,when 9/11 first happened,there were a lot of videos that were put it that exposed it but since they were so new and not well nown,before they became real popular they deleted them.if they deleted a lot at one time,then it would not a be secret anymore they delete them and they would be exposed so they avoid the storm and not fuel it that way.


Maybe I should take your advice and ignore all these assholes.
Getting boring.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Build 2 snowmen - one normal one
and one around a fence post. . Now raise a backhoe shovel above and
push down on each one the same way.

Which one do you think will survive all that weight crushing down on it ?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're fucking deranged,  Truther. Starting at 1:30 in the video YOU posted...
> ...



Faun quoted it perfectly. It defies what you just posted.  It does it show them connecting the outside structure after the floor is in place.  How would the floor be held up on the exterior walls if they were not attached?  This is not a fucking cartoon!  It is real life where physics works. 

Apparently you are suffering from brain damage.  Please have a relative of yours review the pattern of your writing in this thread and get you some professional help.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory now on ignore for being a lying pos.
Who's next ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > twoofer nutter lol
> ...



yeah this stupid fuck is about the only one on here that is NOT  a paid shill and is just that, a stupid fuck brainwashed sheep afraid of the truth and afraid to look at the evidence. this coward always evades it running off everytime you challenge him to watch an informative video or read  a link .

He is such a stupid fuck,he seriously thinks it was ONLY the mob that was involved in the JFK assassination,that it was not a CIA operation.

Even if you tell him that CIA covert operater E Howard Hunt who was also arrested in the watergate scandal.even if you lay out pesky facts to him that after decades of denying he was involved in the plot to kill JFK and that LBJ and Nixon had a role in it,EVEN if you point out to him that he confessed on his deathbed confession to his son that he WAS in dallas that day part of a CIA operation to kill JFK and LBJ and Nixon had key roles in it,you wont believe this,he dismisses that evidence of being irrelevent or something like that.

at one point years ago, I had hope for him that he could accept it that he  is a brainwashed sheep that fell for the propaganda version of the government since he at least isnt like so many other stupid fucks around here who believe in magic bullets and fall for that other BS fiction of the government that oswald was the lone assassin since he DID say years ago he thinks it was the mob that killed him.

Incredible isnt it  that this moron toto DOES accept it that the government lied to him that oswald was the lone assassin able to accept facts there was more than one shooter, yet he cant accept  the truth as well they lied to him about 9/11 also? 

the thing that i failed to realise why he was afraid of the truth on 9/11 is the TRUTH that the CIA killed kennedy,is too scary a reality for him to accept,he does not want to believe our own government killed JFK,so he brushs it up to the unproven the mob did it alone theory, so that was key right there that told me that  if he cant accept reality the CIA AND MOSSAD  killed JFK,he would NEVER accept 9/11 being an inside job so i dont bother with the troll anymore.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Build 2 snowmen - one normal one
> and one around a fence post. . Now raise a backhoe shovel above and
> push down on each one the same way.
> 
> Which one do you think will survive all that weight pushing down ?



That fence post is not hollow, nor is it supporting the snowman's weight!  Make that post hollow and made of cardboard and then you might have a valid comparison.  Faun quoted where the weight of the tower is supported by the exterior walls.  There is no weight other than the weight of the core itself that is supported by the core beams. Pull the exterior support beams off and the floor falls to the one below it, just like what happened during the collapse.

You are a moron, that is plain to see!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory now on ignore for being a lying pos.
> Who's next ?



Where did I lie?  You cannot say, because I did not.

If we applied that same standard to you, your thread would die.  Hardly anyone is commenting because you lie in every post.  That is why no one supports your argument that has an IQ over 60, or does not have their mouth applying suction to your nether orifice.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the thing that i failed to realise why he was afraid of the truth on 9/11 is the TRUTH that the CIA killed kennedy,is too scary a reality for him to accept,he does not want to believe our own government killed JFK,so he brushs it up to the unproven the mob did it alone theory, so that was key right there that told me if he accept reality the CIA AND MOSSAD  killed JFK,he would NEVER accept 9/11 being an inside job so i dont bother with the troll anymore.



The pods have been out here ever since 9/11. ( paid online disinformation soldiers).
Think about it. War crimes by our government against it's own citizens 
is not playtime.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory now on ignore for being a lying pos.
> Who's next ?



wow MAYBE there IS actually hope for you after all in NOT feeding these lying paid trolls as I have advised you on many times before that   you NEED to put all these lying paid shills that have penetrated this thread ALL on ignore like rightwinger, indiana,ect,ect.

dont put toto on ignore though since he is just a brainwashed stupid fuck sheep who cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs unable to stand toe to toe in a debate.

I know you remember me saying to you time and time again,

are you NOW ready to be wise and take my advise and just discuss your posts with people like me and runfunk that WANT to know the truth?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory now on ignore for being a lying pos.
> ...


I don't mind debating with people if they're honest enough to admit when they're wrong.
But these guys just lie in your face, disrespectfully, insultingly......it's uncalled for. Fuck them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Oh, the irony!  You just lie about everything.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > the thing that i failed to realise why he was afraid of the truth on 9/11 is the TRUTH that the CIA killed kennedy,is too scary a reality for him to accept,he does not want to believe our own government killed JFK,so he brushs it up to the unproven the mob did it alone theory, so that was key right there that told me if he accept reality the CIA AND MOSSAD  killed JFK,he would NEVER accept 9/11 being an inside job so i dont bother with the troll anymore.
> ...



brainwashed sheep toto seriously thinks all our politicians in washington are all looking out for us,that they never lie to the american people,are looking out for our best interests,that this is a free country,they we elect our presidents,and that our polliticians all follow the constitution.

 I am serious,he seriously believes all that.He doesnt believe that the NSA illegally spies on its citizens and thinks the patriot act that Bush signed and Obama expanded after LYING he would reverse it,he thinks the patriot act does not trample on our freedoms and libertys nor that we have lost all that since 9/11,that the politicians in washington are not the REAL terrorists.

I am not kidding,he seriously believes all of what i said to be true.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're fucking deranged,  Truther. Starting at 1:30 in the video YOU posted...
> ...


Truther, I didn't say they were the "core support columns." I said there were external support beams, which your own video says as well. Disputing your claim that the external beams were not support beams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > twoofer nutter lol
> ...



yep their handlers in Langley or Israel got alerted to this thread and immediately instructed them to come here and try and derail  any truth discussion of it. ,Notice how two of them came out of NOWHERE and just registered  in the past couple of days and  came trolling posting ONLY on this thread?

how obvious can you get.one is obviously a sockpuppet of the other.
comedy gold at its best.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> , I didn't say they were the "core support columns." I said there were external support beams, which your own video says as well. Disputing your claim that the external beams were not support beams.


I'm a fact-er not a "truther".
So you see my initial point of why the inner CORE columns had angle cuts .

You don't need an engineering degree for enough common sense to see that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I used to consider myself a libertarian until I realized that many American libertarians like yourself are low-IQ, unthinking, weak-minded gullible retards who'll believe that the sun rises in the west and sets in the east if the US government says the opposite.
> ...



Toto can only laugh in defeat like the monkey troll he is after you took him to school and educated him  what a troll he is.

Oh my the Irony from troll  toto,hypocrisy at his best.

I love how this stupid fuck troll Toto thinks people like you who dont blindly accept the governments version of events no matter how absurd they are,no matter how many times their version of events has been proven to be  outright lies,are the ones that are low IQ,unthinking,weak minded,and gullible retards. He is that much of a stupid fuck troll that he does not even realise that he described HIMSELF to a tee what a troll he is of someone  who is a troll,has a low IQ,UNTHINKING,WEAK MINDED,AND A GULLIBLE RETARD.

He wins first prize on this thread as biggest idiot of the century in the fact he is so stupid he does not realise he described HIMSELF to a tee.

Does he not even realise how he nailed it describing HIMSELF how HE is the one that believes EVERYTHING the government tells him where YOU wisely NEVER believe anything the government tells you?

this post from toto is one for the AGES to keep and have for my records of someone who is a babbling babbon. this one tops them ALL of the most retarded posts he has ever posted,hands down.

this is one for the record books and history.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


That's a pretty informative article, btw.
You ever notice usually the 9/11 truth deniers are the same ones that hate Trump  99% of the time ? The reason he's so "dangerous" has two different meanings I suspect.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > You gullible idiot. The material you can see during the collapse was  falling quickly, because it was free of the structure. The core of the collapses did not ever reach "freefall velocity" .
> ...



he gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you as always.LOL


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> he gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you as always.LOL


Thank you. He's fun to pulverize.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > , I didn't say they were the "core support columns." I said there were external support beams, which your own video says as well. Disputing your claim that the external beams were not support beams.
> ...


Truther, I've already shown you that beam was cut by the clean up crew.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single question listed in the OP.
> ...



First and second plane, you stupid fuck.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Yep I indeed have noticed that.Like CIA resident Rightwinger err WRONGwinger i mean,is always butthurt on trump being elected where he always praised warmongers Bush and Obama

How come you think Trump is any different than Bush and Obama though? He has yet to order an independent investigation of 9/11,did not order the release of ALL documents relating to the JFK assassination,only releasing SOME,has yet to be truthful that he would prosecute Hitlery,has lied so far about getting rid of the CIA and fed as he said he would before being elected,is kissing Israels ass same as Bush and Obama. PLUS his cabinet is still the swamp he said he would drain.a HUGE lie of his.

Trump has cleverly pulled the wool over many americans that he was different than Bush and Obama saying all the things that americans wanted to hear but has not done what he said he would do.same as Bush and Obama,lied to the people.

the media attacks him and it makes it look like they are against him but dont you see,that was all by design and planned ahead and Trump is just playing the role that they asked him to play being their willing puppet to do their bidding same as every president since LBJ has.you understand that right?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> Truther, I've already shown you that beam was cut by the clean up crew.


If I was a truther, don't you imagine that more than 1 % of the threads I start would be
about 9/11. ?  Take your time....I'll eagerly await your smartass answer.

Find all threads by Angelo


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Welcome to the Admiral Tory ignored losers dungeon, 
*Uncensored2008*
Who's next ?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



All those who defeat your idiocy, fool.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Denizen said:


> Remember during his campaign Donald Trump promised to expose the truth about 9/11. He reneged on that promise.
> 
> The deep state has Trump by the balls.



same as he lied about prosecuting Hitlery,and getting rid of the CIA and fed and draining the swamp.  Face is he is no different than warmongers Bush and Obama,he is serving his masters the bankers very well and will be rewarded handsomely by them with them arranging it for him to get reelected.

I thought it was JFK. ( the rest of the classified documents especially now that GHW Bush is gone)The only thing I know about Trump and 9/11 is that he falsely claims he saw
jumpers from his balcony at Trump Tower , which would have been impossible. On a clear day you can barely see the towers themselves from there( 4 miles uptown), much less be able to see people jumping off of them even with binoculars ( which he did not have 

yeah I also at first had high hopes that he was going to be our first real president since JFK to give the middle finger to his masters.He caved in though knowing he would suffer the same result if he tried to be another JFK though,he wanted to stay alive.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Truther, I've already shown you that beam was cut by the clean up crew.
> ...


Truthers are identified as conspiracy nuts over 9/11, not by the number of threads they start on the conspiracy. 

You're the very definition of a Truther, whether you like it or not. Truthers actually deny the truth about 9/11, just like you're doing here. 

For example, show you how that beam was cut by clean up crews and not by anyone trying to demolish that building on 9/11 and here you are ignoring that truth and cite that cut column again as evidence of foul play.

Point out to you how the towers were collapsing above the 60th floor, which you claimed as the highest point where beams were intentionally cut, and you ignore that and switch to talking about explosions in the lobby.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Denizen said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...




you are making way too much sense for the trolls that have shitted in this thread to comprehend.LOL


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> Truthers are identified as conspiracy nuts over 9/11, not by the number of threads they start on the conspiracy.
> 
> You're the very definition of a Truther, whether you like it or not. Truthers actually deny the truth about 9/11, just like you're doing here.
> 
> ...


Boy. You wouldn't know the truth if it got shoved up your ass by Mike Tyson.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 14, 2019)

Why is it human nature to see and believe complete nonsense when the facts are right there in front of you?

Truthers make no sense.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Truthers are identified as conspiracy nuts over 9/11, not by the number of threads they start on the conspiracy.
> ...


LOLOL 

Keep ignoring reality, Truther. That beam was still cut by clean up crews.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> Truthers are identified as conspiracy nuts over 9/11, not by the number of threads they start on the conspiracy.
> 
> You're the very definition of a Truther, whether you like it or not. Truthers actually deny the truth about 9/11, just like you're doing here.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you are wasting your time.  The problem with truthers is they have an answer, and will only accept input that supports their answer.  Trying to show them anything that does not support their answer gets ignored.  There is nothing in the world that will convince them otherwise.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> you are making way too much sense for the trolls that have shitted in this thread to comprehend.LOL


Is that why the boss - Dreadnaught1968 - chimed in earlier ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> And on another note:
> 
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking World Trade Center Myths



Dude what deserted Island have YOU been living on the last 18 years?

that book NEEDS to say-WHY the 9/11 conspiracy theory of the governments cannot stand up to facts. that propaganda link and propaganda book has been debunked by this book charlie,get with the program.

* Debunking 9/11 Debunking: An Answer to Popular Mechanics and Other Defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory Revised and updated Edition *
by  David Ray Griffin (Author)


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> There is nothing in the world that will convince them otherwise.


Finally someone made sense besides me and my fellow patriots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Truthers are identified as conspiracy nuts over 9/11, not by the number of threads they start on the conspiracy.
> ...



the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Truthers are identified as conspiracy nuts over 9/11, not by the number of threads they start on the conspiracy.
> ...


Nah, I'm not wasting my time. True, they won't accept reality, but I'm here for entertainment and dayum if this doesn't take care of that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Just as a note, gasoline does not burn as hot as jet fuel...
> 
> Tanker Truck Fire Collapses Bay Area Overpass



true but the FACTS are those fires were not  even hot enough to melt a marshmellow-let alone weaken the steel as you government apologists like to desperately believe in defeat.

oh and what about  bld 7? all the  government apologists ignore it since  it was NOT hit by a plane.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed,that sock puppet shill,the newbie that has penetrated this site,he keeps evading evidence of facts of explosives being planted and going into evade mode talking about how it did not fall at freefall speed blah blah blah which does not counter the evidence in the least explosives were planted.
> ...



you noticed that also huh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > thats WHY they only delete a few ones from time to time once in a while so that it does not look obvious they do that and it is usually the ones that are new that most dont know about,for example,when 9/11 first happened,there were a lot of videos that were put it that exposed it but since they were so new and not well nown,before they became real popular they deleted them.if they deleted a lot at one time,then it would not a be secret anymore they delete them and they would be exposed so they avoid the storm and not fuel it that way.
> ...



toto and drain guy are the ONLY ones on here that are not paid shills,at least toto I know for SURE isnt,address them but NONE of the others since they are paid shills working for the government sent here to try and derail your thread.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun and his friends are paid to post there bs here,when they get in trouble the handlers will send more of these fucks.
Just like every other site like this one.
No body could be stupid enough to believe the governments bull shit story.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're fucking deranged,  Truther. Starting at 1:30 in the video YOU posted...
> ...




yeah i dont bother with trolls who cant admit it when they have clearly been proven wrong.I put them all on ignore.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I have another experiment coming up,


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> Nah, I'm not wasting my time. True, they won't accept reality, but I'm here for entertainment and dayum if this doesn't take care of that.


Nah your here for a fucking pay check


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, I'm not wasting my time. True, they won't accept reality, but I'm here for entertainment and dayum if this doesn't take care of that.
> ...


 he's in a cubicle with 10 computers around him & 10 different stupid names


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Its hard to find people on the net that are respectful enough to ADMIT it when they have been proven wrong.  see thats how you can tell people like faun,rightwinger and the other are paid shills because they post outright LIES when they cant counter the evidence where non paid trolls that are just brainwashed idiots like toto,people like him dont even try and debate the eviidence,they just insult you in defeat and run off so they are not worthy of your time either since they never have anything constructive to contribute.

the ones that say something like -i dont agree with you but i will look into it and watch that video  and check it out and get back to you later.those are the ones that are open minded and willing to look at the evidence that i enjoy talking to ,those people are VERY rare to find on the net unfortunately though.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 14, 2019)

If anyone here is “on the fence” about what happened on 9-11, let me set you in the path to truth:

It’s very difficult to piece together everything that happened on that day. Naturally, there will be questions that don’t have an answer. The official story that the Truthers like to say is a lie, is a best guess of what happened based on the evidence. Frankly, I’d be suspicious of any account of events that covered all the bases.

Truthers like to poke holes in the official explanation, which is easy considering what I explained above, but they always offer a theory that has far more holes in it and requires far more fantastic and improbable events. If, that is, they offer any explanation at all.

Many will claim that there were no planes at all but missiles, yet thousands of New Yorkers actually saw planes that day, and hundreds of families have been missing loved ones for 18 years.

Many will claim that the buildings were brought down by demolition, but they can’t explain how an entire demolition crew could rig a building that’s 150+ stories tall to explode and none of the thousands of people who work there ever saw them do it.

Truthers REALLY want to believe their conspiracy theory and are able to ignore anything and everything it takes to do so.

There might be things that happened that we don’t know and cannot explain but that in no way means that the entire thing is a lie.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

So here's my new snowman experiment. What you need; Snow. 2 backhoes... 2 eight foot fence posts buried  2 feet deep in concrete . 2 backhoe operators.  Build a snowman around the first  fence post. Before you build the second snowman make for 45 degree angle cuts on the second fence post glue it back together and wait 24 hours then build the second Snowman around it...... just to make sure they're nice and solid - spray water on both of them and wait another 24 hours until they're solid ice. Then have both backhoe drivers simultaneously push the buckets down on top of the Snowmen with full force and see what happens.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 14, 2019)

Truther: “Jet fuel can’t melt steel!!!”

Truth: it didn’t have to melt it to weaken it.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 14, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Truthers are identified as conspiracy nuts over 9/11, not by the number of threads they start on the conspiracy.
> ...



It’s kind of fun to debunk Truthers. Yeah it’s the low hanging fruit I know, but willful ignorance deserves to be smashed whenever it shows up.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 14, 2019)

PredFan said:


> If anyone here is “on the fence” about what happened on 9-11, let me set you in the path to truth:
> 
> It’s very difficult to piece together everything that happened on that day. Naturally, there will be questions that don’t have an answer. The official story that the Truthers like to say is a lie, is a best guess of what happened based on the evidence. Frankly, I’d be suspicious of any account of events that covered all the bases.
> 
> ...


That was a nice try but fail


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > he gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you as always.LOL
> ...





ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, I'm not wasting my time. True, they won't accept reality, but I'm here for entertainment and dayum if this doesn't take care of that.
> ...




thats no secret.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



so very true.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 14, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun and his friends are paid to post there bs here,when they get in trouble the handlers will send more of these fucks.
> Just like every other site like this one.
> No body could be stupid enough to believe the governments bull shit story.



When am I going to get my check? I’d love to buy some more Bitcoin.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 14, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



What lies? The only lies are the easily debunked ones posted here by Truthers.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

My editing skills are better than my voice texting skills.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 14, 2019)

I am sure its in the mail.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 14, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone here is “on the fence” about what happened on 9-11, let me set you in the path to truth:
> ...



That’s it? That’s all you have? You can’t offer a single lucid argument to anything I said, all you can do is say “fail”. Thanks for providing yourself as exhibit A, proving my point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I love how this troll who belivees in magic bullets that oswald shot JFK,thinks truthers are willful ignorance.

to truthers,dont be surprised if he puts you on ignore,once when i took him to school that there were multiple shooters that killed JFK and oswald was innocent,he got so frustrated he could not counter my evidence that i asked him to address,that he put me on ignore.

he will do the same with you eventually when you challenge him to refute your facts notice that he has not tried to refute ANY of the facts or addressed many of the multiple posts posts that angelo has posted and is just trolling?


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun and his friends are paid to post there bs here,when they get in trouble the handlers will send more of these fucks.
> Just like every other site like this one.
> No body could be stupid enough to believe the governments bull shit story.


LOL 

Then how come you can't prove your version?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Truther: “Jet fuel can’t melt steel!!!”
> 
> Truth: it didn’t have to melt it to weaken it.



this brainwashed troll always fall for that propaganda of shills that post,in the fact bld 7 was NOT hit by a plane,he always eaves bld 7. and he always ignores the evidence when you point out to him the witnesses in the towers heard explosions in the basement BEFORE the planes struck,he is  paid shill as well cause when you bring up that fact he he gets frustrated he cant counter that evidence of explosves being planted and starts insulting you,just watch ask him that question,ui cant cause he has me on ignore in frustration  how i took him to school oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> *"Truthers are identified as conspiracy nuts over 9/11, not by the number of threads they start on the conspiracy."*
> 
> .


So if I'm an aerospace engineer with a degree from Ga Tech and a masters degree from J Hopkins, and my hobby is hunting , does that mean I'm a professional hunter ?
No I'm a fucking engineer. Next.

(one of my brothers is actually )


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 14, 2019)

PredFan said:


> That’s it? That’s all you have? You can’t offer a single lucid argument to anything I said, all you can do is say “fail”. Thanks for providing yourself as exhibit A, proving my point.


I can put the facts in your face and you try to twist it or deny them not playing your fucking game as I know why you are here so you can fuck off, besides don't you get payed by the post every time some one replies to your stupidity its putting money in your pocket so fuck off


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

PredFan said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



dont you LOVE how this troll thinks HE has a single lucid argument? comedy gold.

he also has proven what a coward he is because if he WAS interested in a lucid argument,he would start from page one and read ALL the posts you have posted as I have and watch your videos where he ignored your OP and all of the posts from you on your previous pages. was only interested in trolling coming on insulting people who dont accept the lies o the government just like his boss informed him to do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > That’s it? That’s all you have? You can’t offer a single lucid argument to anything I said, all you can do is say “fail”. Thanks for providing yourself as exhibit A, proving my point.
> ...



He will get mad and put you on ignore in frustration that you have exposed the agenda of this lying paid shill here.He did with me when he got frustrated that he could not counter my facts that oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters that killed jfk.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Sep 14, 2019)

PredFan said:


> It’s kind of fun to debunk Truthers. Yeah it’s the low hanging fruit I know, but willful ignorance deserves to be smashed whenever it shows up.


It is fun watching them throw a tantrum when someone doesn't believe their crap.  They don't have legit sources, and keep tossing out poorly edited videos.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> Then how come you can't prove your version?


Its been proven over and over because you don't except it is your problem


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

So here's my new snowman experiment. What you need; Snow. 2 backhoes... 2 eight foot fence posts buried 2 feet deep in concrete . 2 backhoe operators. Build a snowman around the first fence post 7 feet tall ( so that 1 foot is above the top of the post ) Before you build the second snowman make *four 45 degree angle cuts* on the second fence post glue it back together and wait 24 hours then build the second Snowman around it (7 feet tall identical to the first)...... just to make sure they're nice and solid - spray water on both of them and wait another 24 hours until they're solid ice. Then have both backhoe drivers simultaneously push the buckets down on top of the Snowmen with full force and see what happens.

I guarantee the fiirst snowman will crumble at the top and the whole thing would sink into the ground an inch or so. The second snowman would be crushed to the ground without the solid inner support structure in place. The 45 *°* cuts would give way no matter what kind of glue you used.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> Nah, I'm not wasting my time. True, they won't accept reality, but I'm here for entertainment and dayum if this doesn't take care of that.


Some of the truthers posts are like a bad car accident.  You know you shouldn't look, but you do anyway.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, I'm not wasting my time. True, they won't accept reality, but I'm here for entertainment and dayum if this doesn't take care of that.
> ...


Is that an offer ? 
I'll join your club for 100k up front.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What are you babbling about?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > It’s kind of fun to debunk Truthers. Yeah it’s the low hanging fruit I know, but willful ignorance deserves to be smashed whenever it shows up.
> ...



You might want to ckeck out the history of the posts of this troll predfan  before replying to him charlie.
The only ones that thrown tantrems are you lying paid shills when you cant counter evidence and  lie like the coward you are,you ran off with your tail between your legs when i countered your bullshit propaganda link of that propaganda book.you did not give a legitiamte source,i did,YOU ignored it coward.

also i love your hypocrisy,do you even realise that this troll you are talking with,did exactly what you claim we did years ago with me that when he could not counter evidence i gave him that oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters that killed JFK,,he got mad at me and frustrated with me that he could not counter my evidence and facts and threw tantrems before putting me on ignore?

you want someone who throws tantrems when he cant counter legit sources,look no further than him hypocrite.

oh and here is another one for you liar,okay you want legit sources? ,how is that there are thousands of architects and engineers that disagree with you and him on your bullshit that fires brought down the towers Einstein?

3,198
Architects & Engineer
Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth | WTC Twin Towers and Building 7

dont cry too had in defeat now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Dreadnaught1968 said:
> ...



you mean THIS babble of yours of this proven BS propaganda link that has been debunked by david ray girffin?

9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking World Trade Center Myths and over 3,000 architects and engineers,THAT babble?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

I'll sign an NDA and keep my mouth shut for $10k.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> What are you babbling about?


I think 9/11 is the whole reason this and other sites exist - to moniter public information..
Should I go on about the Arab Spring, OWS,, deep state-- police state, etc  or do you see what I'm getting at ?* Any other things the MSM is covering up complictely ? *How about the Clintons being CIA ? No you can't go there....
You can't answer my question so this is obviously a redundant conversation..

It's why I posted this thread on the Alex Jones board.
( or should I say the mindwars board)


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> you mean THIS babble of yours of this proven BS propaganda link that has been debunked by david ray girffin?
> 
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking World Trade Center Myths and over 3,000 architects and engineers,THAT babble?


That's the reason I inserted 4 other page links full of more information in the OP, because I knew it would be cluttered up with 30 pages of babble.


----------



## north star (Sep 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The structural support for the WTC Towers were in the exterior walls.  It has yet the be proven that any of those beams were cut.  If there were, why don't we see any others and that one is obviously still attached to the ground?  According to your claim they were 50-60 floors up!



You watched the video of how the core columns were designed INSIDE the the towers, and still keep lying about it. You're the one with a claim --that the buildings collapsed because of structural failure under the weight of 20 floors above collapsing.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, I'm not wasting my time. True, they won't accept reality, but I'm here for entertainment and dayum if this doesn't take care of that.
> ...


And why are you here?


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Then how come you can't prove your version?
> ...


LOLOL 

Suuuure it has, uh-huh.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2019)

north star said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The structural support for the WTC Towers were in the exterior walls.  It has yet the be proven that any of those beams were cut.  If there were, why don't we see any others and that one is obviously still attached to the ground?  According to your claim they were 50-60 floors up!
> ...


WTF??

You put that guy on ignore with your other account only to reply to him with this one??



By the way... it was that same video that said the *external beams were load bearing*, so they wouldn't need as many interior supporting columns.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > , I didn't say they were the "core support columns." I said there were external support beams, which your own video says as well. Disputing your claim that the external beams were not support beams.
> ...




I see one and that is NOT a smooth cut!  

When was this photo taken?  

How do we know that beam was not cut away AFTER they began removing rubble?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Truthers are identified as conspiracy nuts over 9/11, not by the number of threads they start on the conspiracy.
> ...



We know for sure that it would slide easily into your ass!


----------



## PredFan (Sep 14, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > That’s it? That’s all you have? You can’t offer a single lucid argument to anything I said, all you can do is say “fail”. Thanks for providing yourself as exhibit A, proving my point.
> ...



Bull shit. You are not doing it because you can’t. It’s just that simple.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 14, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > It’s kind of fun to debunk Truthers. Yeah it’s the low hanging fruit I know, but willful ignorance deserves to be smashed whenever it shows up.
> ...



Like I said, low hanging fruit.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> So here's my new snowman experiment. What you need; Snow. 2 backhoes... 2 eight foot fence posts buried 2 feet deep in concrete . 2 backhoe operators. Build a snowman around the first fence post 7 feet tall ( so that 1 foot is above the top of the post ) Before you build the second snowman make *four 45 degree angle cuts* on the second fence post glue it back together and wait 24 hours then build the second Snowman around it (7 feet tall identical to the first)...... just to make sure they're nice and solid - spray water on both of them and wait another 24 hours until they're solid ice. Then have both backhoe drivers simultaneously push the buckets down on top of the Snowmen with full force and see what happens.
> 
> I guarantee the fiirst snowman will crumble at the top and the whole thing would sink into the ground an inch or so. The second snowman would be crushed to the ground without the solid inner support structure in place. The 45 *°* cuts would give way no matter what kind of glue you used.



Now, I have heard Truthers say some epically stupid things but congratulations, you just topped them all.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Now, I have heard Truthers say some epically stupid things but congratulations, you just topped them all.


Thanks. Coming from a brainwashed sheep like you that's a nice compliment.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

47 story Solomon Brothers building collapses on 9/11.
Not mentioned in the 9/11 Commission Report.
Why is that ?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> My editing skills are better than my voice texting skills.



Apparently you have no skills whatsoever except lying.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 47 story Solomon Brothers building collapses on 9/11.
> Not mentioned in the 9/11 Commission Report.
> Why is that ?



You realize that no one can decipher your nebulous references.  Why are you not providing links?  Are you so afraid that we will destroy your own argument with those very links?

That's what I am betting on!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *"Truthers are identified as conspiracy nuts over 9/11, not by the number of threads they start on the conspiracy."*
> ...



We all know you are a fucking idiot who probably never darkened a school room door past middle school.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> So here's my new snowman experiment. What you need; Snow. 2 backhoes... 2 eight foot fence posts buried 2 feet deep in concrete . 2 backhoe operators. Build a snowman around the first fence post 7 feet tall ( so that 1 foot is above the top of the post ) Before you build the second snowman make *four 45 degree angle cuts* on the second fence post glue it back together and wait 24 hours then build the second Snowman around it (7 feet tall identical to the first)...... just to make sure they're nice and solid - spray water on both of them and wait another 24 hours until they're solid ice. Then have both backhoe drivers simultaneously push the buckets down on top of the Snowmen with full force and see what happens.
> 
> I guarantee the fiirst snowman will crumble at the top and the whole thing would sink into the ground an inch or so. The second snowman would be crushed to the ground without the solid inner support structure in place. The 45 *°* cuts would give way no matter what kind of glue you used.



Incredible stupid!  The WTC towers were not snowmen.  You are just a fucktard!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

north star said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The structural support for the WTC Towers were in the exterior walls.  It has yet the be proven that any of those beams were cut.  If there were, why don't we see any others and that one is obviously still attached to the ground?  According to your claim they were 50-60 floors up!
> ...



Why wouldn't they?

BTW, I love the fact you put me on ignore, changed accounts and are now posting to me!

You are in serious need of mental help.  Is there someone we can contact to get you the needed help?


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 14, 2019)

This is all you need to see


----------



## north star (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> You put that guy on ignore with your other account only to reply to him with this one??
> 
> 
> 
> By the way... it was that same video that said the *external beams were load bearing*, so they wouldn't need as many interior supporting columns.


The revolutionary wall design supported the _displaced weight _of the concrete floors.
You can balance a 250 pound manhole cover on a 16 penny nail and support the sides with
10 playing cards.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

Faun said:


> WTF??
> 
> You put that guy on ignore with your other account only to reply to him with this one??
> 
> ...


I don't intend to respond to him anymore, plus, I'm deleting that account.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 14, 2019)

I bet Corporal Tory misses me .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> This is all you need to see



A building collapses after getting hit by debris from the tower collapse and has had raging fires all day long!  Big shock there!

Not!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WTF??
> ...



Yeah, that is understandable.  You can't handle getting your ass handed to you by a real Navy engineer.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> A building collapses after getting hit by debris from the tower collapse and has had raging fires all day long! Big shock there!


. If you really believe  that there is no hope for you, your not really that fucking stupid are you? Never mind you are


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We know when that beam was cut ... October 29th, some 7 weeks after the attack.

Here's a photo of that very beam before being cut in preparation for removal...






... and here's that same beam after being cut down...






Truthers are fucking crazy.


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2019)

north star said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You put that guy on ignore with your other account only to reply to him with this one??
> ...


Now you're "agreeing" with yourself?? 



Well at least someone agrees with you, I suppose.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> north star said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I thought he said he was deleting that account.  That is just another in a series of lies I suppose .


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)

Deep state goin down......
down, down, down.....


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 15, 2019)

Faun you and your girl friends have no credibility here as every one knows why you are here.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)

*Major University Study Finds "Fire Did Not Bring Down Tower 7 On 9/11"*


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun you and your girl friends have no credibility here as every one knows why you are here.


LOLOL

Dumbfunck, I posted undeniable evidence that the cut beam was not a result of pre-9/11 tampering with thermite as the OP contended and utilized as "evidence" of an inside job; but was actually cut as part of the cleanup process.

You calling that not credible reveals more about you than it does me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 47 story Solomon Brothers building collapses on 9/11.
> Not mentioned in the 9/11 Commission Report.
> Why is that ?



Hey Angelo,predfan troll has me on ignore cause like i said,he got frustrated once when i gave him evidence that oswald was innocent of killing jfk and there were multiple shooters asking him to address it and since he knew he could not counter it,threw tantrems before putting me on ignore years ago.

that being said,please do me this favor,tell him i said this pic is a picture of him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> This is all you need to see




the shills can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school.they of course will do this below when you ask them to watch the video.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun you and your girl friends have no credibility here as every one knows why you are here.




was that to predfan troll? you need to tell him that as well if you did not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Major University Study Finds "Fire Did Not Bring Down Tower 7 On 9/11"*



dont these shills EVER get tired of ending up having shit on their face at the end of the day as you always own them?


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 15, 2019)

Like I said we no why you are here you have no credibility, and are a sack of shit for doing what you are doing get a real job


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Like I said we no why you are here you have no credibility, and are a sack of shit for doing what you are doing get a real job


Great, another video claiming the towers were designed to withstand the impact of a 707.

Maybe that's why the terrorists selected Boeing 767's?


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 15, 2019)

It dosnt matter what is put in front of you you will deny it that is job that is why you have no credibility and never will.
You and your buddies have been exposed for what you are so try this go fuck your self


----------



## P@triot (Sep 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Some of the most important questions in history as a matter of fact.


There are no “questions”, you fucking moron. A bunch of Al Qaeda terrorists got on airplanes and crashed them into buildings.

Hollywood is *not* real life. It’s designed to entertain you.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)

P@triot said:


> There are no “questions”, you fucking moron. A bunch of Al Qaeda terrorists got on airplanes and crashed them into buildings.
> 
> Hollywood is *not* real life. It’s designed to entertain you.



Same shit I've been hearing on these forums for 15 years. 
That's still all you got ?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single question listed in the OP.
> ...


He misremembered an insignificant detail from 15 years ago? Gasp! He *must* have been the mastermind of 9/11!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 15, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> It dosnt matter what is put in front of you you will deny it that is job that is why you have no credibility and never will.
> You and your buddies have been exposed for what you are so try this go fuck your self



Talking to yourself again?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> That's still all you got ?


What have _you_ got? A Matt Damon film...


----------



## P@triot (Sep 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Why are most Americans so stupid they trust the government they know always lies to them, but suddenly they all fall in line and believe the lies about 9/11 ?


Dumb shit...Osama Bin Laden proudly took ownership for the 9/11 attacks. His video was played around the world to billions of people who speak Arabic.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Why are most Americans so stupid they trust the government they know always lies to them, but suddenly they all fall in line and believe the lies about 9/11 ?
> ...



*Internet troll: A* person, usually operating under a pseudonym, who posts deliberately provocative messages to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of provoking maximum disruption and argument. They are often paid by nefarious sources but sometime are motivated to do so for their own amusement. They often try to provoke dissension and doubt by writing dis-informational letters to the editors of newspapers.

Another good definition of an *internet troll*: A person who purposely and deliberately starts an online or media argument in a manner which attacks others on a forum without in any way listening to the arguments proposed by other commenters. *He will often use ad hominem attacks.*
Weaponizing the Term « Conspiracy Theory »: Disinformation Agents and the CIA  |  Mondialisation - Centre de Recherche sur la Mondialisation


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



More mindless links to shit no one in their right mind would bother reading.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Based on Newton’s Third Law of Motion, which states that for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction, we know there would have been a deceleration of WTC 1’s upper section if it had impacted and crushed the intact structure below it.


Exactly. What happened was, George W. Bush, Dick Chaney, and Henry Kissinger repelled down the World Trade towers Mission Impossibile style to install 600 trillion tons of explosives (don’t worry about the logistics of that - focus on the fancy Mission Impossible repelling going on).

Then they detonated the explosives to kill 3,000 Americans. They were wearing Kevlar-reinforced titanium fibers made by NASA and Russia for the “attack” so it didn’t affect them.

Most believe the motive was the Patriot Act. Some think it was Iraq. But I spent 17 years in clandestine counter-intelligence operations for the CIA, and I can tell you unequivocally that the motive was real estate. A dummy corporation was contracted for the memorial site. That dummy corporation was actually owned by a parent company owned by Barbara Bush. She had told Jeb she had her eye on a new gold-plated toothbrush and the Bush family was $0.17 shy of the $69,227.89 toothbrush.

What was the total net profit on the 9/11 memorials by the dummy corporation? You guessed it: $0.17 (I have access to the dummy corporation’s tax filings). Mind=blown.

I’m telling you something - they would have gotten away with it too if it wasn’t for that meddling kid Angelo and his dog!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Notice how Angelo deflects the moment something so obvious and indisputable undermines his entire Hollywood conspiracy nonsense? Yep.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Notice how Angelo deflects the moment something so obvious and indisputable undermines his entire Hollywood conspiracy nonsense? Yep.


Nobody notices anything except you being a fucking troll.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)

One thing's for sure.
I've attracted lots of attention with this thread --averaging 300 views a day.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Notice how Angelo deflects the moment something so obvious and indisputable undermines his entire Hollywood conspiracy nonsense? Yep.


You have the nerve to call yourself a patriot 
while bowing to the shadow government you claim to be fighting.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> One thing's for sure.
> I've attracted lots of attention with this thread --averaging 300 views a day.


Proud of that, are ya? Biggest thing you’ve ever “accomplished”?


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> It dosnt matter what is put in front of you you will deny it that is job that is why you have no credibility and never will.
> You and your buddies have been exposed for what you are so try this go fuck your self


And you'll continue to keep your head wedged firmly up your own ass. 

You literally just posted a video which tries to cast doubt on what actually happened by pointing out the towers should have survived being struck by a 707; while at the same time, you ignore the fact that they weren't struck by 707's.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Yes, what's left of it.


 

This is why you have no credibility this is not flight 93


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 16, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, what's left of it.
> ...



What is it then?


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, what's left of it.
> ...


Actually, this is great proof of why I do have credibility where Truthers don't. I see I made a mistake and I admit I was wrong. Mistakes happen. But when Truthers are shown they are wrong, they ignore their mistakes and cling to their Truther nonsense anyway


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Google flight #93 and many images of that crash come up, which is why I thought that was #93. Turns out, ranfunck is right, it's not.

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - World


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...




Wasn't it one of our resident "Troofer" morons that posted that originally?  Now, I know they can't even be trusted to post the right image.

BTW, here is a good website debunking Flight 93 myths.

9/11 Conspiracy Theories | Flight 93 Myths


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I don't know about others but I posted that image earlier on this thread thinking it was flight #93.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It was all over the Google images as being Flight 93. Honest mistake!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nobody's proven me wrong about anything.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


You're fucking deranged, Truther. 

Here's just one example...


Angelo said:


>


... you claimed that beam was cut with thermite to bring down the tower. I proved conclusively that beam was cut by the cleanup crew after 9/11. Then you repeated your false claim about that beam...


Angelo said:


> [I'm a fact-er not a "truther".
> So you see my initial point of why the inner CORE columns had angle cuts .
> 
> You don't need an engineering degree for enough common sense to see that.


.... that's difference between you and I. I was shown I was wrong about something. I owned my mistake. You were shown you were wrong about something. You came back to lie and repeat that of which you were proven wrong.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> You're fucking deranged, Truther.
> ​


​The only one single thing you've proven on this thread and most others
is that you are an annoying Internet Troll probably working for the government.
And that isn't a compliment in your case.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh I was wrong about 2 of the black boxes but I corrected _myself._


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're fucking deranged, Truther.
> ...


Fucking deranged Truther, you were shown a photograph of that beam before it was cut while cleanup crews were working at ground zero.

Now you're simply rejecting reality to further your lies about 9/11; which sheds light on other Truther claims you make.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Fucking deranged Truther, you were shown a photograph of that beam before it was cut while cleanup crews were working at ground zero.
> 
> Now you're simply rejecting reality to further your lies about 9/11; which sheds light on other Truther claims you make.


I see how you censor it from the web though.
Only USMB members can see this thread because the algorithms have been
shut down. I've been "Alex Jones'ed" basically.

Or am I just being paranoid ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking deranged Truther, you were shown a photograph of that beam before it was cut while cleanup crews were working at ground zero.
> ...


Deranged Truther, I censored nothing.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

*Weaponizing the Term « Conspiracy Theory »: Disinformation Agents and the CIA*
_‘Conspiracy theory’ is a term that strikes fear and anxiety in the hearts of most every public figure, particularly journalists and academics. Since the 1960s the label has become a disciplinary device that has been overwhelmingly effective in defining certain events as off limits to inquiry or debate. Especially in the United States, raising legitimate questions about dubious official narratives destined to inform public opinion (and thereby public policy) is a major thought crime that must be cauterized from the public psyche at all costs…_ _CIA Document 1035-960 played a definitive role in making the ‘conspiracy theory’ term a weapon to be wielded against almost any individual or group calling the government’s increasingly clandestine programs and activities into question. _– From CIA Document 1035-960 

_We’ll know our disinformation program is complete when everything the American public believes is false. — _William Casey, Ronald Reagan’s first CIA Director (from Casey’s first staff meeting, 1981)

_It is quite easy for a disinformation agent to spin a rich disinformation tale and then craft several different versions of the tale with new ‘facts’ to support the story in each one. These tales are usually a good mix of verifiable facts and cleverly designed lies, so that people who check the ‘facts’ tend to believe the lies that are mixed in._ –*– *from: Disinformation Agents

It wasn’t very many years after the world-wide web became operational that it was contaminated by secret disinformation agencies and also by individuals that were eventually called internet trolls. Trolls (defined below) began interjecting themselves – uninvited and unwanted – into otherwise useful and productive conversations involving web-groups of like-minded individuals.

These trolls, intent on scurrilously confusing various website commenters, seemed to delight in angering up certain online groups. Typically, a lot of time and effort was wasted in such fake arguments before members of the group finally realized that they had been ambushed by a disinformation agent.

Many folks might recall how promising were the prospects for the internet’s new method of communication that was affordable, quick and paperless. Many envisioned an internet that was “without commercial interruptions” and a way to promote healthy interactions between well-meaning people of different races, religions, politics, commitments, lifestyles and cultures.

Progressive-thinking folks without ulterior motives saw the internet as a new way to explore and solve some of the common threats to them or the planet. Peacemakers saw the internet as a tool that could expose the ideological enemies of the exploited 99% and perhaps even unite against the predatory elites in the ruling 1%. Some saw opportunities to expose and then eliminate fascism, racism, militarism, corporatism, bigotry, pollution, over-population and income inequality (and, more recently, global climate change) and to foster understanding and cooperation between various cultures.

Tragically, before you could say “corrupt crony capitalism”, the web was dominated – and then essentially owned – by profiteering corporations that saw world peace and cooperation as a threat to their greedy profiteering goals. (Peace is never as profitable as war or the rumors or war.)

In the viewpoint of amoral corporations, the internet was seen as just another way to market their products to otherwise inaccessible consumers, even if their infernal advertisements were uninvited and unwanted by most internet users (albeit sometimes entertaining) .

But, while Big Business and the investor classes took over the internet, the web also became a recruitment tool for assorted hate groups like white supremacists, religious bigots, racists and neo-fascist talk show hosts who all developed a following and websites that allowed them to spew their hate, bigotry and disinformation much more efficiently.

*Why and How Propaganda Works*

The internet, like so much of what passes for technological advancement in our commercialized society, has, predictably, become a force for ill, not unlike how Joseph Goebbels and the Nazi Party used the universally-accessible and very affordable radio to spew their right-wing hate propaganda in the 1930s and 40s (after first smashing the liberal media’s printing presses, of course).

But the ruling elites who own the trans-national mega-corporations also own our legislative bodies and our major media. That often nefarious Gang of Four has brain-washed their way into our hearts, minds and bank accounts. Many of them can be seen eagerly pig feeding at the trough of more than one government bureaucratic agency that may be busily granting no-bid contracts behind closed doors.

These corporations, in the interest of unlimited (and unsustainable) stock price growth, have been compelled by their stakeholders to plunge head-long into the soul-destroying muck of the dog-eat-dog-competition that exists in both business and political spheres. The muck has become much less embarrassing – but no less odious – since the democracy-destroying Citizen’s United Supreme Court decision of 2011 that legalized the anonymous bribery of most political candidates and made the fiction of corporate personhood the law of the land.

As an example of how propaganda works, we need to examine the CIA, America’s major national intelligence agency and propaganda machine. The unofficial motto of the CIA, “Admit nothing, deny everything and make counter-accusations.” was blurted out by Porter Goss, GW Bush’s second CIA director in 2005. The official motto of Britain’s CIA-equivalent MI6 is “Semper Occultus” (Always Secret) and, according to the whistle-blowing, ex-Israeli Mossad agent Victor Ostrovsky, the Mossad’s motivating motto has always been “By Way of Deception, Thou Shalt Make War” (derived from a phrase from the book of Proverbs).

*Weaponizing the term “Conspiracy Theory”*

But the fact (not just the theory) of widespread official conspiracies (along with the obligatory disinformation and cover-up operations) isn’t really new. As one prime example, the CIA (which by law is forbidden to have anything to do with domestic affairs [the FBI’s job]) has been a huge disinformation agency for as long as it has been in existence.

The CIA institutionalized the term “conspiracy theory” in its very successful attempt to derail the honest attempts to investigate the roles of various governmental agencies and individuals that were involved in the execution of President Kennedy in 1963. (See the documentation of that assertion at the end of this column.)

Of course, all clandestine state-sponsored secret service agencies (like the CIA, MI6 and the Mossad) routinely and shamelessly make use of lies, secrecy, deception and false flag operations in their daily affairs. It is a fact of life for such secret agencies and it is all accomplished in the name of “national security”.

The CIA has admitted that it routinely “plants” stories in the mainstream media. Those “press releases” contain disinformation that influences the perceptions of the electorate and thus national policy. See the evidence for that in the following video (and the narrative that follows):

CIA Admits Using MSM To Manipulate The USA (Video) – Infinite Unknown.

It is a certainty that the FBI, the NSA, the Pentagon, the Joint Chiefs of Staff and the White House (not to mention most corporations) do the same.

Secret intelligence agencies such as the CIA routinely concoct conspiracies that involve spying, regime changes, de-stabilization of governments, expansion of military bases and even torture, disappearances, “suicides” and extrajudicial assassinations as a matter of course. Of course, all leaked evidence of what are often unethical, immoral or even criminal deeds must be denied.

On 9/11/01, for example, many investigative journalists and alert citizens saw with their own eyes that the three WTC towers had obviously been suddenly and unexpectedly brought down by controlled demolitions. Their suspicions were affirmed by the multitude of video and science-based evidence that abounds online. (Start your own edification by listening to real experts who know the real science of controlled demolitions by clicking on: Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth | WTC Twin Towers and Building 7.)

*If You See Something, Say Something (Unless it’s Conspiratorial)*

We American citizens have been advised by our government to “say something if we see something”, so those patriots who loved their country enough to have a lover’s quarrel with it, kept pointing out the improbability – indeed impossibility –  of the Bush White House’s conspiracy theory (that a group of Saudi Arabian nationals conspired to fly two jets into two buildings, causing office fires that rapidly burned down three concrete, massively steel-reinforced, essentially non-flammable high-rise towers, with ach of the three buildings successively collapsing into fine powder in less than 10 seconds). Unbelievable.

Bush failed in trying to silence those patriotic observers from speaking out by holding a very unconvincing press conference denigrating those who espoused “outlandish conspiracy theories”. However, the mainstream media (including the New York Times, which falsely claims to publish “all the news that’s fit to print”) got thoroughly on board with the cover-up. Sadly, since then, anybody who didn’t see what really happened on that day has been effectively brain-washed to believe whatever the major media dis-informed them on, and that includes most of the millennials who were either unaware or unborn at the time of the deed!

Tragically, most of the distracted, deceived or too busy Americans succumbed to the totally blacked-out propaganda efforts and their in-bred need to be obedient to authority figures; and thus most Americans were led to believe the deniers of the truth rather than the powerful evidence of conspiracy.

One of the reasons that I am addressing this topic in this column is the fact that recently there have been a number of examples of disinformation in my local media about real conspiracies about which I have enough expertise to be able to disprove the claims that were made.

A recent letter to the editor in my local newspaper regurgitated the disproven “conventional wisdom” that live virus, mercury-containing or aluminum-containing vaccines are all safe and effective, that they never cause neurological damage to infants and that the infamously-smeared British gastroenterologist Andrew Wakefield’s research on autism and vaccines was a fraud.

(For those uninformed or misinformed about the Big Pharma-manufactured Wakefield pseudo-controversy: In 1998, the once-prestigious British Lancet medical journal published Dr Wakefield’s ground-breaking research that proved the connection between (the British pharmaceutical company) GlaxoSmithKline’s live measles virus-containing MMR vaccine and a disabling measles virus-caused inflammatory enterocolitis disorder in a group of severely-regressed autistic kids (each of whom had been developing normally until being injected with the scheduled MMR vaccination). The validity of the study, incidentally, has been replicated by other researchers, but the pharmaceutical firm Glaxo cunningly executed a massive disinformation campaign that resulted in the complicit British Medical Association stripping Wakefield of his license to practice medicine!) For documentation of the Wakefield smear campaign, go to a series of videos, starting with this one:


Another recent article in my local newspaper falsely claimed that the persistent aerosol spray that can occasionally be seen coming from large, non-commercial jets are simply “contrails” that are capable of making hazy the cloudless blue skies that the weatherman had forecast the night before. (Contrails are an abbreviation of “condensation trails” that can indeed represent frozen water vapor from jet engine exhaust, but that only momentarily freezes at the extremely cold temperatures at extremely high altitudes and then evaporates rapidly.) The proven fact of the matter is that any jet plane trail that lasts longer than a few seconds is actually a “chemtrail” that is composed of metallic nanoparticles like aluminum, barium or strontium that are sprayed, as part of secret governmental/military weather modification experiments, but which persist in the air, potentially cooling the earth slightly by reflecting the sun’s rays upward (watch www.geoengineeringwatch.org for the documentation).

*Definitions to Help Understand Disinformation Agendas*

Therefore, in an attempt to explore the interactions between the pejorative term “conspiracy theory” and the prevalence of “disinfo agents”, I include here some relevant definitions of terms, obtained from easily accessible online sources:

*Conspiracy theory*: An explanatory proposition that accuses two or more people, a group, or an organization of having caused or covered up, through deliberate collusion, an event or phenomenon of great social, political, or economic impact. Such conspiracy theories are frequently proven to be truthful when the bullying disinformation campaigns that try to silence them are revealed as false, misleading, impossible and/or unscientific.

*False flag operation*: A covert operation that is designed to deceive in such a way that the operation appears as though it is being carried out by entities other than those who actually planned and executed them. Usually there is an ulterior motive, such as starting a war or invasion under false pretenses and blaming the war on some other entity, such as the victim of the false flag op.

*Misinformation:* False or inaccurate information.

*Disinformation:* False information that is intended to mislead, especially propaganda issued by a government organization or a corporate advertiser.

*Troll:* A supernatural creature of Scandinavian folklore, whose ancestors were thought to have carried massive stones into the countryside (although actually the result of glaciers). Living in hills, mountains, caves, or under bridges, they are stupid, large, brutish, hairy, long-nosed, and bug-eyed, and may also have multiple heads or horns. Trolls love to eat people, especially small children.

*Internet **troll**:* A person, usually operating under a pseudonym, who posts deliberately provocative messages to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of provoking maximum disruption and argument. They are often paid by nefarious sources but sometime are motivated to do so for their own amusement. They often try to provoke dissension and doubt by writing dis-informational letters to the editors of newspapers.

Another good definition of an *internet troll*: A person who purposely and deliberately starts an online or media argument in a manner which attacks others on a forum without in any way listening to the arguments proposed by other commenters. He will often use ad hominem attacks.

*Internet shill*: Someone who promotes something or someone online for pay without divulging that they are associated with the entity they shill for. Shills promote companies, products, public figures and viewpoints for profit, while pretending to have no motivation for doing so other than personal belief. Alternatively, they sometimes denigrate someone or something, such as a political viewpoint or a competitor’s product, that is in conflict with the entity they serve. Shill jobs are telecommute positions or are conducted from temporary offices which are frequently moved to avoid detection.

*Conventional wisdom:* opinions or beliefs, often theoretical and even erroneous, that are held or accepted by most people. Often such “wisdom” contradicts known facts. (Ex: “The earth is flat” was at one time conventional wisdom for over 99% of the population.)

*Propaganda:* Information of a biased or misleading nature and used to promote or publicize a particular political cause or point of view. Corporations call it advertising.

*Clandestine/Covert:* Referring to secrecy or concealment, especially for purposes of subversion or deception.

*Hate group:* A group whose members have beliefs or practices that attack or malign an entire class of people. They all have websites. (A few examples from the courageous Southern Poverty Law Center are at: Hate Map: Ku Klux Klan, White Nationalist, Racist Skinhead, Christian Identity, Neo-Confederate, Holocaust Denial groups, Anti-LGBT groups, Anti-Immigrant groups, Anti-Muslim groups, etc.

*How Disinformation Agents Spread Their Webs of Deception*

Information obtained from: Disinformation Agents

It is quite easy for a disinformation agent to spin a rich disinformation tale and then craft several different versions of the tale with new ‘facts’ to support the story in each one. These tales are usually a good mix of verifiable facts and cleverly designed lies, so that people who check the ‘facts’ tend to believe the lies that are mixed in.

The disinformation agent has only to feed these versions of his tale to several of the many conspiracy oriented websites out there, and it’s all over the Internet – but not on reliable websites. These same disinformation agents will use pseudonyms to join in on the discussions generated by their « news » so that they can manipulate the direction that comments take.

Below are excerpts from a short article that was published on the GlobalResearch.ca website on January 22, 2013:

*CIA Document 1035-960 and Conspiracy Theory:*

*the Foundation of a Weaponized Term*

_https://memoryholeblog.com/2013/01/20/cia-document-1035-960-foundation-of-a-weaponized-term/_

‘Conspiracy theory’ is a term that strikes fear and anxiety in the hearts of most every public figure, particularly journalists and academics. Since the 1960s the label has become a disciplinary device that has been overwhelmingly effective in defining certain events as off limits to inquiry or debate. Especially in the United States, raising legitimate questions about dubious official narratives destined to inform public opinion (and thereby public policy) is a major thought crime that must be cauterized from the public psyche at all costs.

…it was the Central Intelligence Agency that likely played the greatest role in effectively ‘weaponizing’ the term. In the groundswell of public skepticism about the Warren Commission’s findings on the assassination of President John F. Kennedy, the CIA sent a detailed directive to all of its bureaus, titled ‘Countering Criticism of the Warren Commission Report’.

The dispatch played a definitive role in making the ‘conspiracy theory’ term a weapon to be wielded against almost any individual or group calling the government’s increasingly clandestine programs and activities into question.

“This important memorandum and its broad implications for American politics and public discourse are detailed in a forthcoming book by Florida State University political scientist Lance deHaven-Smith, titled Conspiracy Theory in America. Dr. deHaven-Smith devised the State Crimes Against Democracy (SCAD) concept to interpret and explain potential government complicity in events such as the Gulf of Tonkin incident, the major political assassinations of the 1960s, and 9/11.

The agency was especially interested in maintaining the CIA’s own image and role as it “contributed information to the [Warren] investigation.

The memorandum lays out a detailed series of actions and techniques for ‘countering and discrediting the claims of the so-called conspiracy theorists, so as to inhibit the circulation of such claims in other countries’.

The agency also directed its members ‘[t]o employ propaganda assets to [negate] and refute the attacks of the critics. Book reviews and feature articles are particularly appropriate for this purpose’.

CIA Document 1035-960 further delineates specific techniques for countering ‘conspiratorial’ arguments centering on the Warren Commission’s findings. Such responses and their coupling with the pejorative label have been routinely wheeled out to this day in various guises by corporate media outlets, commentators and political leaders against those demanding truth and accountability about momentous public events.

Today, more so than ever, news media personalities and commentators occupy powerful positions for initiating propaganda activities closely resembling those set out in 1035-960 against anyone who might question state-sanctioned narratives of controversial and poorly understood occurrences.

…the almost uniform public acceptance of official accounts concerning unresolved events such as the Oklahoma City Murrah Federal Building bombing, 9/11, and most recently the Sandy Hook Elementary School massacre, is largely guaranteed.

The effect on academic and journalistic inquiry into ambiguous and unexplained events that may in turn mobilize public inquiry, debate and action has been dramatic and far-reaching. One need only look to the rising police state and evisceration of civil liberties and constitutional protections as evidence of how this set of subtle and deceptive intimidation tactics has profoundly encumbered the potential for future independent self-determination and civic empowerment.


*
https://www.mondialisation.ca/weaponizing-the-term-conspiracy-theory-disinformation-agents-and-the-cia/5524552*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're fucking deranged, Truther.
> ...


Deranged Truther....

Note the two cut beams in the white circle... they appear directly in front of your conspiracy 45⁰ thermite cut beam....





... now look at those same two cut beams in the white circle from a similar picture taken earlier...





...you may be too fucking deranged to notice, but normal people can see that same beam behind the two in the white circle was not yet cut.

Deranged Truther, that conspiracy 45⁰ thermite cut beam was actually cut post 9/11 by the cleanup crews.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 16, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> It dosnt matter what is put in front of you you will deny it that is job that is why you have no credibility and never will.
> You and your buddies have been exposed for what you are so try this go fuck your self



Not only will we deny it dumbass, we will explain to you why we deny it and show you proof. You otoh can do no such thing.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 16, 2019)

Here’s a question that no Truther has ever been able to answer;

How does a demolition crew set up three buildings to come down, two of which are over 100 stories tall but none of the people who work in those buildings ever saw them do it?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Cleanup crews never waste the extra time to make a much longer 45 degree angle cut and this image was taken _before_ heavy equipment arrived..


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Here’s a question that no Truther has ever been able to answer;
> 
> How does a demolition crew set up three buildings to come down, two of which are over 100 stories tall but none of the people who work in those buildings ever saw them do it?


That question has multiple answers which are within this thread already. Stop wasting my time and do your homework.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Here’s a question that no Truther has ever been able to answer;
> 
> How does a demolition crew set up three buildings to come down, two of which are over 100 stories tall but none of the people who work in those buildings ever saw them do it?


Here's a tip. If you put all the trolls like Predfan, faun and Admiral Tory on ignore, their garbage posts will go away, making it much easier to find the actual informative posts.
The trolls don't contribute anything but negative energy, misinformation and general distractions.

Their job is to create disinformation.,


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Deranged Truther, I just showed you a photo of that very same cut beam from *before* it was cut -- and you still deny it??

There it is... uncut...



 

You'll also note the already cut portions near the top of the photo are not straight cuts either.

You are sooo fucking debunked, you make Birthers almost look semi-normal.

Like I said, Truthers are crazy.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Now you're just cluttering my thread, troll, so....off to the ignored dungeon with your sorry ass. Give Petty Officer Tory a big hug from me.

Rockwell Tory.....

From now on instead of Angelo, y'all can call me General Stockdale Dulles III.
But my nickname is Muhammed.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Deranged Truther, burying your head up your own ass doesn't actually make my posts disappear. It just means you can't see the bitchslapping you're taking while everyone else can still see it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Meanwhile, in the real world.....


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Meanwhile, in the real world.....


Deranged Truther...

How many times are you going to post the same video...?


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Sep 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Deranged Truther, burying your head up your own ass doesn't actually make my posts disappear. It just means you can't see the bitchslapping you're taking while everyone else can still see it.


It's sort of like shining a flashlight on cockroaches.  Provide them the truth and they scatter.  Truthers don't want to hear the truth.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOL
> ...


One thing you losers all have in common, aside from being 100% wrong all the time, is your fervent need for attempting to insult people, which is also a failure..


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 16, 2019)

Angela is still babbling about aliens?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

34 pages ,and 32 of them are troll clutter.
I think mindwars may get jealous of all the attention I'm getting.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Angela is still babbling about aliens?


Another Demonclown.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The trolls don't contribute anything but negative energy, misinformation and general distractions.
> 
> Their job is to create disinformation.,


But the backwoods inbred redneck conspiracy theory Arkansan adds sooooo much...


----------



## P@triot (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Meanwhile, in the real world.....


.....everyone is laughing at you.

(Finished the sentence for you)


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > The trolls don't contribute anything but negative energy, misinformation and general distractions.
> ...



for the record----there are updates on line regarding   NESSIE the LOCH NESS
monster


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, in the real world.....
> ...


No. Everyone's not as ignorant and confused as you.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Major University Study Finds "Fire Did Not Bring Down Tower 7 On 9/11"


----------



## P@triot (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Meanwhile, in the real world.....


I love what the nitwit in the video says...“there is no way the building collapsed from a fire”.

Yeah...because that was _just_ a “fire”. Not a massive 747 filled with a gabillion gallons of fucking jet fuel. Nope. Just a “fire”.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Angela is still babbling about aliens?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, in the real world.....
> ...


Tower 7 , genius....it was 200 yards away.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Meanwhile, in the real world.....


Can I walk you through this, buddy? Watch your little video there and note how many times the snake oil salesman says “*the structural engineers*”. That’s a key phrase.

Know why he says it a dozen times in the first 6:00 alone? Because he *can’t* provide the name of an actual “structural engineer”. Not a credible one anyway.

That’s is your first hint. Let me know if you’d like more.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

And I thought the trolls were supposed to be educated.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Major University Study Finds "Fire Did Not Bring Down Tower 7 On 9/11"



SO?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

I love the trolls here thinking they're making me mad
trying to flame shit up. Old tactics guys, very unimaginative syis too.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Boom. Collapse.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



We insult you because that is what you deserve.  You brandish a room temperature IQ, while claiming to be some sort of genius.  All you are is stupid, because you didn't study in school,  have lousy reading comprehension skills and don't know shit about engineering!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Boom. Collapse.



What happens when a floor of a building collapses onto another, and then another and then another ad infinitum?

It sounds like an explosion.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

5:00
"boom, boom, boom, boom, boom.....boom, boom, boom,boom boom ....""


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2019)

those videos are kinda pathetic,  angelo-----"PEOPLE HEARD BANGS"   is all you have


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> those videos are kinda pathetic,  angelo-----"PEOPLE HEARD BANGS"   is all you have



Trolls like you, losing the argument always resort to personal insults....that is pathetic.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 5:00
> "boom, boom, boom, boom, boom.....boom, boom, boom,boom boom ....""


Explosions? WTF?? You said it was super thermite.

Thermite doesn't explode.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


No explosions heard just before the tower collapses....


----------



## PredFan (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s a question that no Truther has ever been able to answer;
> ...



Bull shit. It has not been answered, you are deflecting. You have nothing.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s a question that no Truther has ever been able to answer;
> ...



You simply cannot answer questions. That's because you have nothing but bull shit.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > those videos are kinda pathetic,  angelo-----"PEOPLE HEARD BANGS"   is all you have
> ...



not a  "personal insult"  angelo.    It is a remark on the videos which indicate that during  a massive fire in a large building that had been hit be a jet-----people escaping
"Heard bangs"  Your videos offer nothing more.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

PredFan said:


> You have nothing.



Here's one scenario you can roll with, or do I need to finger-paint it on the sidewalk for you ?

*Security Alerts, Disabled Fire Alarms, and Unused Elevators: Suspicious Events at the World Trade Center Before 9/11*
*There was an increase in security at the Trade Center in the two weeks before 9/11, for reasons that are unclear, which only ended the day before the attacks. Also, the fire alarm system in World Trade Center Building 7 was placed on "test condition" every morning in the seven days before the attacks and on the day of 9/11. While it was in this mode, any alarms would be ignored.* WTC 7 was a massive skyscraper located just north of the Twin Towers, which mysteriously collapsed late in the afternoon of September 11. *And some of the elevators in the Twin Towers were out of service in the months before the attacks, supposedly due to maintenance work or modernization.*

Continued;

*https://www.ae911truth.org/news/479-security-alerts-disabled-fire-alarms-and-unused-elevators-suspicious-events-at-the-world-trade-center-before-9-11*


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 17, 2019)

This is all you need to see you don't have to be a engineer or for that matter a junior high graduate to see it was intensely  demolished.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> This is all you need to see you don't have to be a engineer or for that matter a junior high graduate to see it was intensely  demolished.


Those weren't explosions from a controlled demolition. 

Controlled demolitions fire off explosives *before* a building starts coming down. Those explosions were the result of a building already coming down.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Those weren't explosions from a controlled demolition.
> 
> Controlled demolitions fire off explosives *before* a building starts coming down. Those explosions were the result of a building already coming down.


I see you didn't graduate junior high.
Not playing your fucking game case closed.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Those weren't explosions from a controlled demolition.
> ...


LOL

Poor, demented Truthers. 

That building started coming down about 7 seconds *before* those "explosions." What kind of retarded Truther blows up a building *after* it's already coming down?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> This is all you need to see you don't have to be a engineer or for that matter a junior high graduate to see it was intensely  demolished.


One piece of the puzzle, for sure.
All the dots will be connected one at a time.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > This is all you need to see you don't have to be a engineer or for that matter a junior high graduate to see it was intensely  demolished.
> ...


Demented Truther, there are no dots there.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


Ignorant troll. I could throw poop back and forth all day too, but
I have dots to slay you with...
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We have lots and lots




of dots


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> there are no dots there.


Can you buy me this for Christmas ?
*The Complete Set of Solving 9-11 Books for $60*
*https://www.bollyn.com/#article_16044*


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > This is all you need to see you don't have to be a engineer or for that matter a junior high graduate to see it was intensely  demolished.
> ...



could you connect the  AIRPLANE dot for me angelo------since the buildings were
brought down by  CONTROLLED DEMOLITION-----what was the purpose of the
AIRPLANES?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2019)

someone WROTE A BOOK about  "the conspiracy"?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

I'll shut up for $100k....
or I'm spilling the beans about
the second gunman on the grassy knoll.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 17, 2019)

Faun you know and I know it was a inside job only difference is you get payed to say it wasn't.
You are a total scum bag.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

Us "truthers"come from all walks of life don't we ?

I think 77 was landed in a dead zone and replaced by an armed military plane.
All the passengers killed.

He's wrong about Cheney being in Colorado - he was at the Pentagon.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun you know and I know it was a inside job only difference is you get payed to say it wasn't.
> You are a total scum bag.



oh good---you can answer my question.   Since the downing of the WTC
was by controlled demolition----what was the purpose of the planes?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Faun you know and I know it was a inside job only difference is you get payed to say it wasn't.
> ...


9/11 was a crime within a crime within a crime.
When you figure that out, I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



i love how PREDFAN TROLL  lies all the time when he cant counter evidence.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> It dosnt matter what is put in front of you you will deny it that is job that is why you have no credibility and never will.
> You and your buddies have been exposed for what you are so try this go fuck your self



that describes prefan and all the shills that have penetrated this thread to a TEE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Why are most Americans so stupid they trust the government they know always lies to them, but suddenly they all fall in line and believe the lies about 9/11 ?
> ...



Oh you mean  that video the evil corrupt CIA you worship put out of a man that looked NOTHING like Bin Laden being SEVERAL poundsh heavier  then him,that video? what drugs you been smoking,miserable fail troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



you just described YOURSELF to a tee. you just confessed you worked for the CIA,that PROVES right there you are an evil man who is a shill that works for Langley.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Weaponizing the Term « Conspiracy Theory »: Disinformation Agents and the CIA*
> _‘Conspiracy theory’ is a term that strikes fear and anxiety in the hearts of most every public figure, particularly journalists and academics. Since the 1960s the label has become a disciplinary device that has been overwhelmingly effective in defining certain events as off limits to inquiry or debate. Especially in the United States, raising legitimate questions about dubious official narratives destined to inform public opinion (and thereby public policy) is a major thought crime that must be cauterized from the public psyche at all costs…_ _CIA Document 1035-960 played a definitive role in making the ‘conspiracy theory’ term a weapon to be wielded against almost any individual or group calling the government’s increasingly clandestine programs and activities into question. _– From CIA Document 1035-960
> 
> _We’ll know our disinformation program is complete when everything the American public believes is false. — _William Casey, Ronald Reagan’s first CIA Director (from Casey’s first staff meeting, 1981)
> ...





that articla nailed it,it describes shills predfan,patriot and all the other shills like them that have penetrated this thread to a TEE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s a question that no Truther has ever been able to answer;
> ...



Thats what I have been saying for YEARS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2019)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOL
> ...



you mean the truth that I have provided YOU that you ran off from with your tail between your legs?

One thing you losers all have in common, aside from being 100% wrong all the time, is your fervent need for attempting to insult people, which is also a failure..

that descibes dreadnaught to a tee.LOL


----------



## sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

One for the jingo bootlickers........just how did every passenger body _disintegrate_ , yet they found a terrorist passport _intact_ @ ground zero......?

~S~


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> This is all you need to see you don't have to be a engineer or for that matter a junior high graduate to see it was intensely  demolished.



they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey paid trolls they are after you took them to school now.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun you know and I know it was a inside job only difference is you get payed to say it wasn't.
> You are a total scum bag.


----------



## sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> monkey paid trolls



DECLASSIFIED DOCUMENTS RELATED TO 9/11 ATTACKS | CIA FOIA (foia.cia.gov)

&&&&

The 28 pages - Wikipedia

~S~


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2019)

sparky said:


> One for the jingo bootlickers........just how did every passenger body _disintegrate_ , yet they found a terrorist passport _intact_ @ ground zero......?
> 
> ~S~



they are going to have to consult their handlers on that one before posting thats a given,


----------



## sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > One for the jingo bootlickers........just how did every passenger body _disintegrate_ , yet they found a terrorist passport _intact_ @ ground zero......?
> ...




yeah sure, wake me when the WOB >>_war on bullsh*t << *marines* _ takes down our deep state LRA

~S~


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I love the trolls here thinking they're making me mad trying to flame shit up.


When _everybody_ in the room is an asshole - the asshole is probably you.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Here's one scenario you can roll with, or do I need to finger-paint it on the sidewalk for you ?


We all know...if 911Truther.org is posting it, it *must* be true.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> This is all you need to see you don't have to be a engineer or for that matter a junior high graduate to see it was intensely  demolished.


The video doesn’t even show what you claim it shows....


----------



## sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > I love the trolls here thinking they're making me mad trying to flame shit up.
> ...




Which I'm more than willing to man up for

SooOOOoooo......tell me why we didn't bomb the House of Saudi after 9/11???






~S~


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> All the dots will be connected one at a time.


Yeah...thanks _only_ to highly enlightened super-spies such as yourself.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2019)

sparky said:


> SooOOOoooo......tell me why we didn't bomb the House of Saudi after 9/11???


Um...because Saudi Arabia *didn’t* attack us. 

Why the fuck would you bomb someone who didn’t attack you?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 9/11 was a crime within a crime within a crime.  When you figure that out, I'll buy you a beer.


Uh...it is painfully clear that you’ve had more than enough alcohol for 100 lifetimes. You need to stay far away from beer (and all other substances as well).


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Oh you mean  that video the evil corrupt CIA you worship put out of a man that looked NOTHING like Bin Laden being SEVERAL poundsh heavier  then him,that video?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Oh you mean  that video the evil corrupt CIA you worship put out of a man that looked NOTHING like Bin Laden being SEVERAL poundsh heavier  then him,that video?


LA RAM FAN is the only dillhole I know who could declare the CIA “evil corrupt” while simultaneously defending Osama Bin Laden.

But then again...he’s the same dillhole who “guaranteed” that the Raiders weren’t going to Las Vegas.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> you just confessed you worked for the CIA,


Holy shit...now I work for the CIA. I’m not sure if that blows or if that’s way cool. 

You know what’s _really_ funny? You’re too dumb to realize that you defeat your own position. If the CIA was half as “evil corrupt” as you cry about and you had actually uncovered that 9/11 was a false flag, you would literally already be dead.

Just the fact of your mere existence is indisputable proof that you’re spewing nonsense. You wouldn’t be alive right now if 1/10th of your bullshit was true.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2019)

sparky said:


> One for the jingo bootlickers........just how did every passenger body _disintegrate_ , yet they found a terrorist passport _intact_ @ ground zero......?


Um...the human body weighs approximately five gabillion times that of a passport. So while the wind can blow a passport everywhere, it cannot blow a human body _anywhere_.

Damn you are dumb.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> The video doesn’t even show what you claim it shows....


I see you dent graduate junior high ether


----------



## sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > One for the jingo bootlickers........just how did every passenger body _disintegrate_ , yet they found a terrorist passport _intact_ @ ground zero......?
> ...




i'm sorry, did you not realize the 'fireball' from the jets 'fuel' BURNT everything , including the passengers, their luggage ,and the entire WTC into oblivion?

~S~


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Why the fuck would you bomb someone who didn’t attack you?


That's every war since Pearl Harbor, including Afghanistan......
9/11 was a crime not an act of war by a terrorist group we're told, so instead of
exterminating them we pissed on the nest and now they've grown 10x worse 18 years later. (6000 dead troops and a million dead civilians later)
(IGreat....if you're the military industrial security complex....they're laughing all the way to the bank with trillions of our dollars.)


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > The video doesn’t even show what you claim it shows....
> ...


Dumbfunck, the building starts collapsing some 7 seconds before those "explosions." Controlled demolitions set off explosives *before *the building comes down, not *after*. 

In reality, from which you are far divorced, there was a penthouse at the top of building 7 on the east side...






In this video (at 0:03), that penthouse (on the left) can be seen falling into the interior of the building as the roof collapsed. Windows below it start popping out from the pressure. At 0:10, the exterior of the building begins to fall. At 0:11, more windows on the right side begin blowing out; in what you idiotically think of as controlled explosions.


^^^ That video proves that the interior of the building collapsed about 7 seconds before the exterior followed.

Like I said, Truthers are crazy.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

However, as evidence continues to mount that the official narrative itself is the irrational narrative, it becomes ever more clear that the reason for this media campaign is to prevent legitimate questions about that day from receiving the scrutiny they deserve, even smearing victims’ families and ailing first responders to do so. For too long, “Never Forget” has been nearly synonymous with “*Never Question.*”

Yet, failing to ask those questions — even when more Americans than ever now favor a new investigation and discount the official explanation for WTC 7’s collapse — is the ultimate injustice, not only to those who died in New York City on September 11, but those who have been killed in their names in the years that have followed.

*More Americans Questioning Official 9/11 Story* As New Evidence Contradicts Official Narrative


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 17, 2019)

Like I said payed shills are scum bags


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Like I said payed shills are scum bags


Look what their associates from DHS did to this guy in 2006 (10 min to 20 min)

They stalked that Vince Foster witness the same way (FBI) with black ops goons.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> However, as evidence continues to mount that the official narrative itself is the irrational narrative, it becomes ever more clear that the reason for this media campaign is to prevent legitimate questions about that day from receiving the scrutiny they deserve, even smearing victims’ families and ailing first responders to do so. For too long, “Never Forget” has been nearly synonymous with “*Never Question.*”
> 
> Yet, failing to ask those questions — even when more Americans than ever now favor a new investigation and discount the official explanation for WTC 7’s collapse — is the ultimate injustice, not only to those who died in New York City on September 11, but those who have been killed in their names in the years that have followed.
> 
> *More Americans Questioning Official 9/11 Story* As New Evidence Contradicts Official Narrative


Like I said ... Truthers are crazy. 

Debris from the tower falling on building 7 caused a yuge gash from the roof, all the way down the south side of the building...


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Like I said payed shills are scum bags


Aww, you poor thing. Bless your heart. You're so fucked in the head, you probably convinced yourself that disputes the reality shoved in your face.

Reality like this ... the enormous structural damage to building 7 from having a 104 story building rain steel and concrete on it...


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

Faun said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said payed shills are scum bags
> ...


That's the first footage I've seen from that angle. I've talked to a first responder who saw it though.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 17, 2019)

Vintage Cenk Uygur....


----------



## sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> Like I said ... Truthers are crazy



What _'*truth*'_ do you see in gub'mit censorship ?

Doesn't the constant _'_*deep state' *rhetoric thrown out like clockwork around here fit the incident as well as all the others it's foisted on?

~S~


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)

sparky said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said ... Truthers are crazy
> ...


People like Faun think the deep state is a Sean Hannity conspiracy theory.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single question listed in the OP.
> ...



I guess you do not know the difference in  lie and being wrong.

Bush was wrong.

You are wrong and know you are wrong, that is why it is a lie!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



Train wreck!  You want to look away but you can't!


----------



## buttercup (Sep 18, 2019)

sparky said:


> One for the jingo bootlickers........just how did every passenger body _disintegrate_ , yet they found a terrorist passport _intact_ @ ground zero......?
> 
> ~S~



I can't even put into words how ridiculous that one was.  I mean, they must think Americans are really, REALLY stupid.  The intact passport proving who the evil bad guys are JUST SO HAPPENED to land at our feet!  Let's go to war!!!!


----------



## sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

buttercup said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > One for the jingo bootlickers........just how did every passenger body _disintegrate_ , yet they found a terrorist passport _intact_ @ ground zero......?
> ...





The very same posters here howling about the election meddling FBI traitors , give them a pass for their 9/11 investigation.....

~S~


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you mean  that video the evil corrupt CIA you worship put out of a man that looked NOTHING like Bin Laden being SEVERAL poundsh heavier  then him,that video?
> ...



yeah it IS funny that you are that stupid enough to have fallen for that fake video indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one scenario you can roll with, or do I need to finger-paint it on the sidewalk for you ?
> ...



we all know if the government said it is true it MUST be true,comedy gold from you as always shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, in the real world.....
> ...



yes everybody here IS laughing at you indeed over your proven lies of that faked video that was exposed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



I noticed that you have not even tried to counter any of the evidence he he has put forth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Here’s a question that no Truther has ever been able to answer;
> 
> How does a demolition crew set up three buildings to come down, two of which are over 100 stories tall but none of the people who work in those buildings ever saw them do it?




this troll lies all the time,it HAS been answered and addressed before he just has alzheimers diseace,cant help someone who cant remember the answer given to him many times before.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, in the real world.....
> ...



Love how you keep evading Bld 7 he brought up shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Love how keeps evading the videos of evdence the OP gives that explosives brought the towers down,LOL


Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...






PredFan said:


> Truther: “Jet fuel can’t melt steel!!!”
> 
> Truth: it didn’t have to melt it to weaken it.





except the moron troll ignores bld 7 that did NOT have jet fuel on it.Love his evasion on bld 6 as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



The only one deflecting is you and your lover predfan troll evading all the videos of evidence he has given you that explosives were used and you are obviously butthurt he exposed you as a disinformation agent paid here to troll


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century,


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 5:00
> "boom, boom, boom, boom, boom.....boom, boom, boom,boom boom ....""



predfan and patriot can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are now after you took them to school that explosives brought the towers down.

this is them right now after they got owned by you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > those videos are kinda pathetic,  angelo-----"PEOPLE HEARD BANGS"   is all you have
> ...



Trolls like you, losing the argument always resort to personal insults....that is pathetic.

the specialty of Parrot and prefan troll and the other paid  shills  i  put on ignore years ago..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 was a crime within a crime within a crime.  When you figure that out, I'll buy you a beer.
> ...



yeah we know you have had more than enough alchohol AND that you wont stop smoking crack as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > SooOOOoooo......tell me why we didn't bomb the House of Saudi after 9/11???
> ...



oh the irony,thats what they DID do moron is bomb someone that did NOT attack them,afghanistan and Iraq,

when they SHOULD have bombed Israel the fact there were some Israeli students arrested by police when they suspected them for their role in it after they were on the towers cheering after they fell.
but they wont bomb them of course since they are buddies  of the company you work for,the evil CIA.

Your  boss at Langley sure has done a poor job of training you how to troll


oh and you just proved as well that same as fellow Langley resident predfan,you ALSO have alzhemiers diseace,you went off saying I was absurd saying you work for the CIA when you just CONFESSED earlier that you did.

or did you forget they keep records around here of your previous posts?






But I spent 17 years in clandestine counter-intelligence operations for the CIA, and I can tell you unequivocally that the motive was real estate.
Many questions remain about 9/11 as we near the 18th anniversary.


you keep exposing to the whole board in every post your zero credibility you have.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 was a crime within a crime within a crime.  When you figure that out, I'll buy you a beer.
> ...



Coffee then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you mean  that video the evil corrupt CIA you worship put out of a man that looked NOTHING like Bin Laden being SEVERAL poundsh heavier  then him,that video?
> ...



Hey stupid fuck shill for the CIA, unlike you,i HAVE done extensive research on the CIA and KNOW how they murder women and children around the world all the time on a daily basis and how they start wars all the time and smuggle drugs into our country  you fucking moron shill.

many former CIA agents have even come forward before and talked about how they got out of the CIA once they saw how evil they are and wanted no part of it when they found out what they REALLY do.

oh let me guess,I made all that up is what your going to say?

oh and the fact that you have fallen flat on your face in your lies that Bin Laden was behind the attacks makes YOU the dillhole.

Hey at least unlike you,I CAN admit it when i am proven wrong,you might want to try it sometime once in your miserable fucked up sad life when Angelo proves you wrong as he has done throughout this entire thread instead of making up lies in defeat.

funny how you ALSO forgot to mention all the morons on here who thought i was crazy when i said the Rams would be back in LA by 2016 SIX years ago before it happened. you did not mention that one since you were one of those morons obviously and dont want to admit i took many people in the sports section to school back then,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 18, 2019)

buttercup said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > One for the jingo bootlickers........just how did every passenger body _disintegrate_ , yet they found a terrorist passport _intact_ @ ground zero......?
> ...



Why is it ridiculous?  I have even heard conspiracy nuts claim that Iran stripped their passengers naked and were already dead when their passenger jet was shot down by the USS Vincennes in the Persian Gulf years ago.  Any idea what happens to regular clothing when you fall thousands of feet through the air after your plane is destroyed by a missile?

That passport survived out of how many hijackers on the plane?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > The video doesn’t even show what you claim it shows....
> ...




Yep,him same as predfan and all the other shills here,he indeed obviously did not graduate junior high school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > One for the jingo bootlickers........just how did every passenger body _disintegrate_ , yet they found a terrorist passport _intact_ @ ground zero......?
> ...



oh my the Irony.

you are calling someone dumb when it is obvious to us all that YOU did not graduate junior high school and as i proved,have alzheimers diseace not even remembering what you posted previously before.?

comedy gold from you as always,you are embarrassing yourself ending up with piles of shit on your face by the minute.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck would you bomb someone who didn’t attack you?
> ...


logic and common sense like that escapes him and his lover pred troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Like I said payed shills are scum bags



they are out in fill force on this thread led by their ringleader mr alzhimers  PARROT who confesses to something without remembering he confessed to it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

Cornerman said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > I will make this simple, yes or no do you see a plane
> ...



 nice dodgeball game of yours that there was no plane that crashed there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Why is it human nature to see and believe complete nonsense when the facts are right there in front of you?
> 
> Truthers make no sense.



why is it indeed that predfan troll believes complete nonsense when the facts are right in front of him?

Bush dupes make no sense is the correction here that needs to be made.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)

sparky said:


> The very same posters here howling about the election meddling FBI traitors , give them a pass for their 9/11 investigation.....


Speaking for myself, you have that backwards.
From what I've seen, most of ones calling people 'demented truthers' are the same ones calling people 'demented Trumpsters', so ,read into that for whatever it's worth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


>




Notice how coward predfan like clockwork, did this when you backed him up against the wall with this video?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Major University Study Finds "Fire Did Not Bring Down Tower 7 On 9/11"



Langley resident parrot as he just proved did this when you took him to school with that article


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > those videos are kinda pathetic,  angelo-----"PEOPLE HEARD BANGS"   is all you have
> ...




as always,one more time. Parrot and predfan did this running off with their tail between their legs when you took them to school with these videos.






i love their lies they make up that YOU are the one deflecting.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Langley resident parrot as he just proved did this when you took him to school.


I sense there could be some agencies involved, so I guess 'Langley' is a good generalization. But, "officially" the CIA leaves the domestic stuff to FBI, DHS and other DOJ tentacles.....NSA is the one that can share data with any of the other agencies, not just in the States. Then under NSA you have countless subcontractors in defense and cybersecurity.....( Lockheed, Raytheon, Coalfire....)

Listen to this guy on your next 3 hour drive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Langley resident parrot as he just proved did this when you took him to school.
> ...



thanks I will. Yeah you're correct.its more realistic that he works for one of those agencys instead of them remember though he DID admit he worked for the CIA remember? LOL He has alzheimers diseace basically posting he did not remember saying that before but he did.LOL


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck would you bomb someone who didn’t attack you?
> ...


Uh...Afghanistan was actively involved in 9/11. They provided “safe haven” for Osama Bin Laden and Al Qaeda. Despite that, we gave them a pass. We said “turn over Bin Laden and you get off free”. They essentially told us to go fuck ourselves.

That’s *exactly* what happened. In the future, you should get your facts straight before commenting.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> I see you *dent* graduate junior high *ether*


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Vintage Cenk Uygur...


Aaaaaaand now it all makes sense. You turn to Cenk Uygur for information.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> yeah it IS funny that you are that stupid enough to have fallen for that fake video indeed.


Wait...the videos of 9/11 are now “fake”? 

It happened smack-dab in the middle of New York fuck’n City, son. Millions saw it. Are they all in on your conspiracy as well?

Man...I can see why _everyone_ hates you (both in person and in the virtual world). You’re just a fuck’n hyper-spaz who gets in a tizzy about bullshit conspiracy theories. I’d bet my house you have an IQ of 70 or lower. I guarantee it.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Hmmmm. *Building 6 was right next door *and still standing.


There is some sound “Arkansan” science for ya. If one building collapses, _every_ building should collapse!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


And there you have it folks....the real motivation for Angelo. He’s lonely and unaccomplished in life so making controversial threads for “views” is sort of his thing.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm. *Building 6 was right next door *and still standing.
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


You _truly_ are a special little retard... 


P@triot said:


> Uh...Afghanistan was actively involved in 9/11. They provided “safe haven” for Osama Bin Laden and Al Qaeda. Despite that, we gave them a pass. We said “turn over Bin Laden and you get off free”. They essentially told us to go fuck ourselves.
> 
> That’s *exactly* what happened. In the future, you should get your facts straight before commenting.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)

Post #


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> *o*h my the *I*rony.  *y*ou are calling someone dumb when it is obvious to *us all* that YOU did not graduate junior high school and as *i* proved,have alzheimers *diseace* not even remembering what you posted previously before.*?*


He spelled “disease” as “diseace”     

8 _egregious_ grammatical errors in one little sentence!!!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Listen to *this guy* on your next 3 hour drive.


See the glaring error there, folks? Angelo blindly believes anything “this guy” says. Absolutely no idea who he is - but if he claims the government is in on some mass murder - then Angelo puts him on a pedestal and spreads the propaganda.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Listen to *this guy* on your next 3 hour drive.
> ...


 Troll Alert ^^


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm. *Building 6 was right next door *and still standing.
> ...



does that mean   "if one tree went down in a hurricane-----ALL the trees should
have gone down?


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> You _truly_ are a special little retard...


Yet one more scum bag here to make a pay check.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > You _truly_ are a special little retard...
> ...


Petty Officer Tory's sock puppet I bet.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Like I said payed shills are scum bags


LOL

What a pity all you can do is swing your purse at us since you can't actually prove any of your Truther nonsense. Your bullshit about building #7 went down in flames, just like the building itself, only yours went down quicker.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2019)

Faun said:


> What a pity all you can do is swing your purse at us since you can't actually prove any of your Truther nonsense. Your bullshit about building #7 went down in flames, just like the building itself, only yours went down quicker.


And now the world knows the next time someone needs to demolish a 50 story building, instead of hiring a controlled demolition company for a million dollars, all they have to do is light a match.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 18, 2019)

Like I said you are a scum bag and payed to post your nonsense. Funny thing about it is you would not say that shit to my face. So you have a nice night Marry and try not to get your panties in a twist.
You and your girl friends prove one thing that you are here for that pay check.
Your getting real boring.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> does that mean   "if one tree went down in a hurricane-----ALL the trees should have gone down?


Exactly! How many thousands of trees are still standing after a category 5 hurricane? Including trees right next to one’s that were ripped out of the ground?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> And now the world knows the next time someone needs to demolish a 50 story building, instead of hiring a controlled demolition company for a million dollars, all they have to do is light a match.


Yeah...‘cause 9/11 was just a “match”. That’s all it was. Just a little bonfire in the backyard. Not two massive 747’s filled to capacity with highly explosive jet fuel.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> *Your* getting real boring.


Just like your grammar


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2019)

ranfunck said:


>


Man...that is absolutely the best video I’ve seen yet. It unequivocally proves that the truthers are a bunch of tools.

You can hear different firefighters saying over and over and over “tower 7 is _going_ to collapse”. So unless President Bush and his gang of “black ops” called the firefighters and informed them of the conspiracy, then clearly the situation was so bad there, the experts on the ground could predict it was imminent.

Thank you, dumb ass.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > What a pity all you can do is swing your purse at us since you can't actually prove any of your Truther nonsense. Your bullshit about building #7 went down in flames, just like the building itself, only yours went down quicker.
> ...


That .... and drop a 104 story building on it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Like I said you are a scum bag and payed to post your nonsense. Funny thing about it is you would not say that shit to my face. So you have a nice night Marry and try not to get your panties in a twist.
> You and your girl friends prove one thing that you are here for that pay check.
> Your getting real boring.


LOLOL

You flaming retard.... I got only 32 seconds into your video to hear how firefighters were watching building 7 "nervously," followed up just 16 seconds later when the deputy fire chief said they were concerned it might come down. By the end of the first minute, he was recalling how a structural engineer warned them it would collapse within 5 hours.

Shit, you're debunking yourself even better than I was.






Keep swingin' that purse, dumbfunck.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > You have nothing.
> ...



Do you realize how many people it would take to rig those buildings to go down? Do you realize how much time it takes? Do you know the physical prep that has to be done? No, you do not. 

Disabled security and alarms does not change the fact that those buildings contained people. Those people would have seen the demo teams, seen the changes, the holes in the walls, the wiring everywhere. 

I ask again, how could those buildings be rigged to go down without anyone noticing?


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 9-11 Conspiracy Theorists are scum
> 
> Pissing on the graves of the dead


Yes, it is a second mourning for families.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 19, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> This is all you need to see you don't have to be a engineer or for that matter a junior high graduate to see it was intensely  demolished.



So how does a demolition team rig three buildings to come down, two of which are 100+ floors, and not be seen by any of the people who work there? You don’t have to even have much in the way of intelligence to see how that can be the killer of that goofy idea.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 19, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun you know and I know it was a inside job only difference is you get payed to say it wasn't.
> You are a total scum bag.



No one KNOWS it was an inside job, people like you want to believe it was.

You are delusional.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> One for the jingo bootlickers........just how did every passenger body _disintegrate_ , yet they found a terrorist passport _intact_ @ ground zero......?
> 
> ~S~



Not everything disintegrated. Show us proof that every single thing on the plane disintegrated.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Easy, because of the oil we needed.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



How do you know it burned everything? Prove it.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> However, as evidence continues to mount that the official narrative itself is the irrational narrative, it becomes ever more clear that the reason for this media campaign is to prevent legitimate questions about that day from receiving the scrutiny they deserve, even smearing victims’ families and ailing first responders to do so. For too long, “Never Forget” has been nearly synonymous with “*Never Question.*”
> 
> Yet, failing to ask those questions — even when more Americans than ever now favor a new investigation and discount the official explanation for WTC 7’s collapse — is the ultimate injustice, not only to those who died in New York City on September 11, but those who have been killed in their names in the years that have followed.
> 
> *More Americans Questioning Official 9/11 Story* As New Evidence Contradicts Official Narrative



Because popular opinion always means truth. Yeah sure dumbass.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said ... Truthers are crazy
> ...



No.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)

The towers were built to withstand a crash of a small plane (B52 Bomber)  as for the empire state .
And maybe if the twin towers were built like the same quality as the empire state then they wouldn't have Fallen.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> The towers were built to withstand a crash of a small plane (B52 Bomber)  as for the empire state .
> And maybe if the twin towers were built like the same quality as the empire state then they wouldn't have Fallen.


^^^ Another idiot who doesn't know the difference between a B52 with little fuel left and traveling at about 200mph and a Boeing 767 loaded with jet fire a cross country flight, traveling at about 500mph.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The towers were built to withstand a crash of a small plane (B52 Bomber)  as for the empire state .
> ...


That's exactly what I say, there is a difference between the planes, I thought I was clear. I add that the towers were not built of the same quality as the Empire State


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > And now the world knows the next time someone needs to demolish a 50 story building, instead of hiring a controlled demolition company for a million dollars, all they have to do is light a match.
> ...


Tower 7 was 200 yards away.
Try to keep up please.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


That's not what you actually said,  but whatever.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


And still suffered such extreme structural damage, it was known for hours it was going to collapse.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What you do not understand in what I said?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> And still suffered such extreme structural damage, it was known for hours it was going to collapse.


So I guess when Silverstein said he made the decision to "pull it" he meant 
pull the hose out ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Why you would be discussing a B52 when the Twin Towers were struck with 767s.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > And still suffered such extreme structural damage, it was known for hours it was going to collapse.
> ...


Well he didn't mean blow it up since "pull it" isn't t a demolition term. Plus, he was talking to a fire department commander, not a demolition crew. Firemen are not in the business of demolishing buildings.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


World Trade Center engineers also envisioned an aircraft crashing into one of the two towers. In July 1945, a B-25 bomber that had lost its way in the fog hit the 79th floor of the Empire State Building.
Leslie Robertson considered the scenario of the impact of a Boeing 707 airliner, but not a boeing 767


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



yeah that IS hysterical that thats ALL he gots.  that was FOUR farts in a  row from CIA shill Parrot. these shills sure are farting in youtr thread stinking it up badly Angelo.

from the alzhemiers shill who doesnt even remember confessing he works for the CIA.


newest CIA shill to join the list of the other agents i have had on ignore for years now that have their place in hell such as rightwinger,faun,admiral idiot,pred fan-actually he has ME on ignore but same thing,

predefan just set a record himself with SEVEN farts in a row,


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



yeah funny how these shills accept it that our government murdered 12 million native americans yet cant come to grips with reality they murdered 3000 citizens as well isnt it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Not sure about that one buy yeah,would not surprise me in the least ESPECIALLY since we have had TWO sock puppets that registered here just recently in the past day or so  that came out of nowhere and this was the ONLY thread they came to troll on. their handlers made it too obvious sending them to just this ONE thread to post on and post proven lies.

they are running scared now with all these socks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > What a pity all you can do is swing your purse at us since you can't actually prove any of your Truther nonsense. Your bullshit about building #7 went down in flames, just like the building itself, only yours went down quicker.
> ...




the shills as always,can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are since they cant claim Bld 7 was hit by a plane nor can they retreat and say it had structural damage to it that caused it to collapse because as i have said so many times i cant remember,there were buiildings in the area much closer to the towers than bld 7 that had far more structural damaage to them and for more severe fires yet they all remained standing. they ALWAYS avoid that little fact i mention and always pretend i never posted those facts.and ALWAYS evades that post changing the subject EVERYTIME,it never fails. try it sometime you'll see what i mean.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Dalia unlike all these idiot paid shills like parrot,faun predfan and others,you have always been reasonable but you are obviously have done no research into this so i can forgive you for these comments.

there was a special on 9/11 done months before the attacks where one of the engineers involved in it said the towers were designed so it could withstand hits from MULTIPLE airliners,also these teolls ignore that there are thousands of architects and engineers that have said those towers could not have fallen like that at near freefall speed as they did and they were the product of a controlled demolition oh and demolition experts have said so as well.

here watch this video here AND read what it says below. get educated.LOL
this is just PART of it,read it all in the video.

Frank De Martini WTC architect explains it would resist jetliner impacts At the time the Twin Towers were built, the design approach of moving the support columns to the perimeter and the core, thereby creating large expanses of unobstructed floor space, was relatively new, and unique for a skyscraper. However, that approach is commonplace in contemporary skyscrapers. Frank Demartini's Statement Frank A. Demartini, on-site construction manager for the World Trade Center, spoke of the resilience of the towers in an interview recorded on January 25, 2001. The building was designed to have a fully loaded 707 crash into it. That was the largest plane at the time. I believe that the building probably could sustain multiple impacts of jetliners because this structure is like the mosquito netting on your screen door -- this intense grid -- and the jet plane is just a pencil puncturing that screen netting. It really does nothing to the screen netting.

Frank De Martini WTC architect explains it would resist jetliner impacts At the time the Twin Towers were built, the design approach of moving the support columns to the perimeter and the core, thereby creating large expanses of unobstructed floor space, was relatively new, and unique for a skyscraper. However, that approach is commonplace in contemporary skyscrapers. Frank Demartini's Statement Frank A. Demartini, on-site construction manager for the World Trade Center, spoke of the resilience of the towers in an interview recorded on January 25, 2001. The building was designed to have a fully loaded 707 crash into it. That was the largest plane at the time. I believe that the building probably could sustain multiple impacts of jetliners because this structure is like the mosquito netting on your screen door -- this intense grid -- and the jet plane is just a pencil puncturing that screen netting. It really does nothing to the screen netting.

these trolls ALSO not only ignore those facts but also that there were witnesses who gave testimonys of hearing explosives who got died mysteriously after giving those testimonys,same as the JFK assassination,if they gave a version of events that did not go along with the governments version,they died mysteriously.

witnesses ALSO said they heard EXPLOSIONS in the basement BEFORE the planes struck above,these trolls like predfan and faun and parrot ignore that and claim those witnesses were lying.

plus you are obviously not aware of building 7.it was NOT hit by an airliner yet IT collapsesd as well,these trolls keep evading bld 7 cause they know it is the crux of the 9/11 coverup they cant get around that explosives brought the towers down,they evade bld 7 EVERYTIME.

you obviously missed this video of angelos as well on bld 7 in his post before your post. try and keep up around here.LOL


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey Petty Officer Stockdale Tory, look ;




*                                         Views*


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Thank you, I am reasonable, I did not follow everything about the conspiracies on September 11, 2001, but  I have a lot of documentary at home of people who filmed live on the morning of September 11 as the Naudet Brothers.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Thank you, I am reasonable, I did not follow everything about the conspiracies on September 11, 2001, but  I have a lot of documentary at home of people who filmed live on the morning of September 11 as the Naudet Brothers.


This is an emotional and divisive issue for us all. I have some once close relatives who I never speak to anymore
because of it.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, I am reasonable, I did not follow everything about the conspiracies on September 11, 2001, but  I have a lot of documentary at home of people who filmed live on the morning of September 11 as the Naudet Brothers.
> ...


Yes, but I do not believe in a conspiracy ... all that to start with a Frenchman who sold a lot of books saying that the pentagon was hit by a missile, you know I know a little and how the story to begin


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Yes, but I do not believe in a conspiracy ... all that to start with a Frenchman who sold a lot of books saying that the pentagon was hit by a missile, you know I know a little and how the story to begin


9/11 is a combination of several conspiracies, if you will.
But the result is the same no matter who or why - we are in perpetual war.
The military industrial national security complex was given a credit card with no limit
and it's bankrupting us, just like OBL predicted. Ironic isn't it that he was a CIA asset at
 one time ? _Talk about reasons not to have pet tigers. 
_
In 2001 the national debt was $5 trillion. Now it's almost $23 trillion and projected to hit $30 trillion by 2026.,


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

My uncle worked on the 86th floor at a company called Pasternick and Baum *, and long story short - my cousin and I visited him a lot- used to throw paper airplanes off there. My favorite thing was the express elevators
*Video: Breathtaking elevator ride to top of One World Trade Center*

I loved taking the subway from there or you could walk over to Wall Street -- I ate lunch in Chinatown or Little Italy all the time. I walked past Dustin Hoffman in the Village one day in 1980.

* He was working on Wall St when 9/11 happened -- managed to catch the Ferry - saw the 2nd plane hit from the boat, and he and my cousins saw the collapes from Staten Island. He is alive and well in Kentucky now. He knew a lot of people who died there.

And I have no idea who this person is - just came up in a random online 'images of twin towers' search.




You could see the bend in the horizon from up there, like standing on a mountain.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> My uncle worked on the 86th floor at a company called Pasternick and Baum *, and long story short - my cousin and I visited him a lot- used to throw paper airplanes off there. My favorite thing was the express elevators
> *Video: Breathtaking elevator ride to top of One World Trade Center*
> 
> I loved taking the subway from there or you could walk over to Wall Street -- I ate lunch in Chinatown or Little Italy all the time. I walked past Dustin Hoffman in the Village one day in 1980.
> ...


You dumbshit. You recall personal stories from the Twin Towees with particular attention to the express elevators -- but then you post a link to the Express elevators in the *Freedom Tower*, not the Twin Towers.







You just can't get anything right, can ya, Truther?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> You just can't get anything right, can ya, Truther?


Did I break the law ?
btw, half this thread is clutter from you being too
fucking lazy to edit out all the previous quotes......smh

Trolls never know how to be civil with others.

Here's a question for you, falser..
Have you ever been to the WTC before 9/11 ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

C'mon faun the falser.
Have you ever been there before 9/11 ?
Up in either of the towers ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

This is how far away Tower 7 was from the twin towers, and they had all day to put out the fires.


----------



## sparky (Sep 19, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Prove it.



Tell it to your Congresscritter, who's _privy _to, but won't _release_ the '*28 pages*' 

~S~


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...






Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Dalia even if you accept the governments propaganda version  of events,it was a conspiracy.   because this is not like the JFK assassination where the patsy was a supposed lone gunman their patsy this time was PATSYS,,their version is that there were 19 muslims involved so there was obviously a conspiracy even if people accept the unproven conspiracy theory of the governments that bin laden and 19 muslims were behind the attacks because a conspiracy involves two or more people so unlike the JFK assassination where people were told they were a fruitcake if they thought there was a conspiracy, that does not work this time,  they cant say that in this case if you say there was a conspiracy since the government said 19 people were involved in the attacks.

here is what those paid shills i mentioned  always ignore though that many of those alleged muslim highjackers they said were behind the attacks  is that many of the people they said were behind the attacks turned up alive and they could not produce any video survillance that the highjackers boarded the planes.

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Hijack 'suspects' alive and well


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but I do not believe in a conspiracy ... all that to start with a Frenchman who sold a lot of books saying that the pentagon was hit by a missile, you know I know a little and how the story to begin
> ...



you are making way too much sense for the paid shills that have penetrated this site to understand,all they keep doing is farting and stiking up your thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



I noticed how one of the shills to no surprise,when he was taken to school by you,all he could do was post a funny in defeat.LOL


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> C'mon faun the falser.
> Have you ever been there before 9/11 ?
> Up in either of the towers ?


Sure I have. I've been up in the Freedom Tower too. Why? Do you think that makes me a suspect?  Do you think I was casing out the joint?


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> This is how far away Tower 7 was from the twin towers, and they had all day to put out the fires.
> View attachment 280091


I already showed you the massive structural damage to building 7. It was already expected to fall and by lunchtime, hundreds of firemen were already killed. Thd smart decision was to clear the area to avoid further casualties and just let the building fall. What sense would it have made to risk even more firemen to put them in harm's way, in a building that was expected to collapse, to try and put out fires spread throughout the building, when even had it not fallen that day, would have had to have been demolished after receiving so much damage?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon faun the falser.
> ...


 So if you've been there how many elevators did I have to take to get to the 86th floor ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


it was about 35 years ago and don't recall how many elevator(s) it took. I do recall being closer to the top than the 86th floor though.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Twin tower to express elevators 44 + 78


Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 Both twins had 2 express elevators.......each stopping at around 44th and 78th floors, then from there you took the local elevators. ( Or stairs)


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> *their* *handlers* made it too obvious sending them to just this ONE thread to post on and post proven lies.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> they are running scared now with all these socks


God damn this is hilarious. On the one hand, LRF claims that the federal government is so powerful and so evil, they could mastermind 9/11.

On the other hand, he claims the federal government is deathly afraid of little 'ole him posting on USMB.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Hey Petty Officer Stockdale Tory, look; *8,000 views*


With 7,999 of them laughing their ass off at you and your tin foil hat.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 20, 2019)

When the same people that commit a crime investigate the crime what do you think the out come is going to be


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Hey Petty Officer Stockdale Tory, look; *8,000 views*


How much does a person's life have to suck for them to be proud of "views" on a thread on USMB? This inbred, outhouse, redneck literally believes that "views" are somehow a credit to _him_ (even though the entire board is laughing at him).


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Hey Petty Officer Stockdale Tory, look; *8,000 views*


Wait. Wait. Wait. 8,000 views? Seriously?!? Bwahahahaha! Let me know when you have something even remotely worthy of taking note of:




 

(Pst...over *52,000* views, _bitch_)


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Hey Petty Officer Stockdale Tory, look; *8,000 views*


Wait. Wait. Wait. 8,000 views? Seriously?!? Bwahahahaha! Let me know when you have something even remotely worthy of taking note of:



 

(Pst...over *73,000* views, _bitch_)


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> This is an emotional and divisive issue for us all. I have some once close relatives who I never speak to anymore because of it.


I mean...shouldn't that clue you in to what an _asshole_ you are? That fact that you defend Al Qaeda and attempt to place the blame on the United States?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> This is how far away Tower 7 was from the twin towers, and they had all day to put out the fires.
> View attachment 280091


Yep...and your own videos have the fireman showing grave concern about Tower 7 collapsing _before_ it does. Let me guess - the NYFD was in on the conspiracy as well?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

sparky said:


> Tell it to your Congresscritter, who's _privy _to, but won't _release_ the '*28 pages*'
> 
> ~S~


Are those the 28 pages where Bush and Cheney confess to your tinfoil hat conspiracy?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> So if you've been there how many elevators did I have to take to get to the 86th floor ?


Oh look...another "accomplishment" of the inbred, outhouse, redneck. First he's soooo proud of the number of "views" on a USMB thread and now he believes he's "special" because he one time visited a distant relative up 'der in Knew Yurk Citee.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> you are making way too much sense for the paid shills that have penetrated this site to understand,all they keep doing is farting and stinking up your thread.



I smell some P@triot farts around the corner.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo: "We must allow government to control all means of production"

Also Angelo: "Government is so evil, they were behind the 9/11 attacks and then framed Al Qaeda"

Bwahahahahaha! Folks...you couldn't make this stuff up if you tried.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)

*Traces of explosives in 9/11 dust, scientists say.*

*9/11 Explosive Connections - The 9/11 Masterminds*

*Architect Richard Gage destroys the official 9/11 narrative.*

*Mathematician to Refute Official Theory of WTC Destruction at Upcoming Conference*


Troll alert.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > you are making way too much sense for the paid shills that have penetrated this site to understand,all they keep doing is farting and stinking up your thread.
> ...


Note how often LA RAM FAN and Angelo discuss the flatulence of _other_ men. Can you say "disturbed sexual deviance"? Very typical of the mentally disturbed tin-foil hat crowd.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Traces of explosives in 9/11 dust, scientists say.*
> 
> *9/11 Explosive Connections - The 9/11 Masterminds*
> 
> ...


Troll? I thought I was a CIA operative? Can you guys make up your mind already!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)

I love being on the right side of history.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I love being on the right side of history.


If only you had the same enthusiasm to be on the right side of the *facts*...


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Troll? I thought I was a CIA operative? Can you guys make up your mind already!


Are you a lonely guy ?
You could get a fern.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)

Some of the illnesses suffered by the WTC first responders might be explained by the existing evidence of energetic materials, like thermite, at Ground Zero.  For example aluminum, aluminum oxide and aluminum silicates are known causal factors for some of the common illnesses seen, such as sarcoidosis, pulmonary fibrosis, and the as-yet-unexplained immune system diseases.  Furthermore, the rare cancers found in some first responders could be the result of environmental factors such as the unusually high levels of benzene and derivatives of 1,3-DPP which suggest the presence of energetic materials like thermite and nanothermite.

Analysis of the lung tissue of first responders has also indicated that energetic materials might be involved.  The unusual platy configurations of aluminum silicates found in those lung tissue samples seem similar to the platy configurations of aluminum and silicon in the nanothermite that has been discovered in WTC dust samples.

The finding of carbon nanotubes in the lungs of first responders suggests two possible explanations.  The nanotubes might have been formed in the unusual environment at Ground Zero, where extremely high temperatures and the presence of airborne metallic species gives yet more evidence for the presence of thermitic materials.  Alternatively, the nanotubes might have been components of energetic materials.  In either case, the presence of carbon nanotubes in the lungs of WTC first responders suggests the use of energetic materials and should be studied in more depth.

*Energetic Materials as a Potential Cause of the 9/11 First Responder Illnesses*


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 21, 2019)

P@triot said:


> If only you had the same enthusiasm to be on the right side of the *facts*...


You have proven to be as big of paid scum bag as your girl friend Faun.
Go to post 859 its all there


----------



## sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Are those the 28 pages where Bush and Cheney confess to your tinfoil hat conspiracy?





P@triot said:


> If only you had the same enthusiasm to be on the right side of the *facts*...



Partisan posters will _defend_ 9/11 gub'mit censorship , while _condemning_ the very same gub'mit entities (Russian FBI, etc) censorship as treason amount to no more than_ tools_ for it





~S~


----------



## P@triot (Sep 21, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > If only you had the same enthusiasm to be on the right side of the *facts*...
> ...


Wait...Faun is my "friend" now? Bwahahahaha! I've called her worse things than ANYONE else on this board. She's a piece of shit.

Man, you people can't get even the most basic information correct.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)

P@triot said:


> "you people"



Stop pissing on 9/11 graves falser.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Troll? I thought I was a CIA operative? Can you guys make up your mind already!


I've never said anyone here was with the CIA.
Sorry, wrong "truther". 

You're still batting a thousand on being wrong.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


LOL

To demonstrate what an imbecile you are -- after 8 years of posting on this site you still don't know I'm a dude.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> To demonstrate what an imbecile you are -- after 8 years of posting on this site you still don't know I'm a dude.


I figured that out and I've only been here 8 months.
Maybe you should change your name to Faunzie.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 21, 2019)

Faun said:


> To demonstrate what an imbecile you are -- after 8 years of posting on this site you still don't know I'm a dude.


Well...I mean...you cry like a teenage girl. And you're as informed about politics as a teenage girl. If it walks like a ducks and quacks like a duck...


----------



## sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

The 'net is full of loudmouths who have no game....




~S~


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > To demonstrate what an imbecile you are -- after 8 years of posting on this site you still don't know I'm a dude.
> ...


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 21, 2019)

Ya what ever, doesn't change any thing your both still scum bags


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Ya what ever, doesn't change any thing your both still scum bags


----------



## Dalia (Sep 22, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


In the exchanges of your link, it says this is one of the main reasons for 911 :lInstigating hatred for a particular religion (Islam) and for particular part of the world (middle east) was one of the main reasons for 911.


*21. *
*on 27 Oct 2006,*
*Mo wrote:*
*I'm glad there are so many people who have done their own independent research and who have questions. The question that remain unanswered. 
Instigating hatred for a particular religion (Islam) and for particular part of the world (middle east) was one of the main reasons for 911. Since 911, governments have gotten full approval from people to go and kill as many innocent Muslims as possible and after killing them, label their dead bodies as terrorists. 
Main Stream media played a very important role and sadly BBC is not innocent. The result of so many lies is the ignorance and fear among people in west. A shocking example is that when a wedding in Afghanistan was bombed by the US, my girlfriend's father had this to say "Nice, kill'em all". Without any doubt he's a republican and a bush supporter. 
For Mr. Steve Herrmann I'm sure you could do better than that ! *

So have they already forgotten the 1993 bombing? who had done the attack? and the "apparitions" that at least 6 of the 19 "hijackers" were and are alive. what are the sources?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2019)

sparky said:


> The 'net is full of loudmouths who have no game....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > If only you had the same enthusiasm to be on the right side of the *facts*...
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > "you people"
> ...



Indeed these paid shills are so stupid they dont realise how they are bringing down some major karma on themselves thinking that money is going to buy them happiness by posting lies. shitting on these familys like they do,they are in for some major bad karma they will suffer from in the end.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Traces of explosives in 9/11 dust, scientists say.*
> 
> *9/11 Explosive Connections - The 9/11 Masterminds*
> 
> ...



parrot and the other shills can only shit in your thread some more after you took them to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Like I said you are a scum bag and payed to post your nonsense. Funny thing about it is you would not say that shit to my face. So you have a nice night Marry and try not to get your panties in a twist.
> You and your girl friends prove one thing that you are here for that pay check.
> Your getting real boring.



ranfunck notice how parrot,predfan troll and all the other shills did this when you took them to school in this video?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



does that have any different information on it than Missing Links does?

Yeah it was a joint CIA/mossad operation,these two videos here have all the documented evidence in them that prove it as i am sure that one does as well. these two videos have never been debunked or disproven.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2019)

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Here read this link.

7 of 19 "Terrorists" Found Alive & Well

but here is the kicker that proves our government lied about those muslims being onboard doing the highjackings and all these paid shills here that have penetrated this site,can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.

most of them turned up alive and went public wanting to clear their names.Because they went public and it was public record that the alleged highjackers they said pulled it off,turned up alive,even the BBC could not cover it up and even THEY reported it,check this link out below.

*The FBI Blunder: 9/11 Hijack Suspects Alive And Well *
*The world’s media has reported that many of the so-called hijackers “fingered” by the FBI are still alive. For example the BBC (British Broadcasting Cooperation) carried this report:*

*The evidence is such that the only people we can be sure DID NOT carry out the WTC bombing are the Arabs.*

*The trouble with the case against bin Laden and the Arabs, so far, is that it is laughable. It is a joke.*

The Conspiracy Blog | Conspiracy Theories and Alternative News Source - The FBI Blunder: 9/11 Hijack Suspects Alive And Well


there is 100 times much harder evidence it was the CIA and Israel as I just proved in my two videos and as Angelo  has as well in many videos he has posted on this thread for expample,none of the shills here will answer the fact that there were some Israel students arrested after the attacks for their celebration of the towers falling down when they were seen and heard jumping up and down on a rooftop of another building and  Israel  workers were told not to show up that day for work. they were also taped by a low level FBI informant months before the attacks saying those towers are coming down but incredibly,the top brass in the FBI let him go.

oh and here is more information for you on the Israel students arrested for celebrating and the Israel workers that did not show up for work that day since they were told not to.

9-11 Attacks: The Five Dancing Israelis Arrested on 9-11 (Network News Reports)

Every informed person is aware that elements of the US government were involved either in the perpetration or a coverup of the 9/11 attacks.
9/11: Finally the Truth Comes Out?

Did Israel Have Advance Warning of 9/11 Attacks? - WRMEA


just look at all the shills replies to this thread,they ALL ignore bld 7 since they know it is the crux of the 9/11 coverup they cant get around.LOL


----------



## P@triot (Sep 22, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Indeed these paid shills are so stupid they dont realise how they are bringing down some major karma on themselves thinking that money is going to buy them happiness by posting lies. shitting on these familys like they do,they are in for some major bad karma they will suffer from in the end.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 22, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Indeed these paid shills are so stupid they dont realise how they are bringing down some major karma on themselves thinking that money is going to buy them happiness by posting lies.


Are you kidding me? This C.I.A. money has bought me happiness and _then_ some! I own a Lamborghini Countach (1985), a Ferrari Testarossa (1989), and a Gulfstream V. And that's just the beginning of my "toys". The hours are great, the work is easy, and I get perks like pissing off cry babies like yourself!

Seriously....Best. Job. EVER.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Are you kidding me? This C.I.A. money has bought me happiness and _then_ some! I own a Lamborghini Countach (1985), a Ferrari Testarossa (1989), and a Gulfstream V. And that's just the beginning of my "toys". The hours are great, the work is easy, and I get perks like pissing off cry babies like yourself!
> 
> Seriously....Best. Job. EVER.



More power to you but
FDR should have killed the CIA when he had the chance.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 25, 2019)

sparky said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Prove it.
> ...



Translation: "I can't prove it."


----------



## sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

PredFan said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Because....they won't RELEASE the proof

~S~


----------



## sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

Seriously, you _boot lickin' jingo's_ are all over the FBI ,Russians ,Hillary, deep state, etc

But can't see they've been every bit _full 'o sh*t_ all along.....

partisan tools....
~S~


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Translation: "I can't prove it."


Sometimes just knowing who not to trust anymore is enough.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)

In 2006 3 fully armed black ops terrorized this man ( including a full on 50,000 volt taser to his back while restrained) for asking questions about nano-thermite dust particles found at ground zero. Why is that ? Who sent them ?

The FBI uses this tactic like they did with that one Vince Foster witness.
11:00 to 17:00


----------



## PredFan (Sep 26, 2019)

sparky said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



There are 28 pages that somehow prove that everything was burned up
In the fire? Do you even know what discussion you are in?

I am correct, you can’t prove anything. Thee is only one theory that is based in fact and that is the official version. That can be proven, has been proven, and you loonies can not prove or back anything up.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 26, 2019)

Angelo said:


> In 2006 3 fully armed black ops terrorized this man ( including a full on 50,000 volt taser to his back while restrained) for asking questions about nano-thermite dust particles found at ground zero. Why is that ? Who sent them ?
> 
> The FBI uses this tactic like they did with that one Vince Foster witness.
> 11:00 to 17:00



Lol, fake.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Lol, fake.


When you're in the darkness, maybe.
You should come to the light - it's nice over here.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 28, 2019)

Angelo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, fake.
> ...



Paranoia, gullibility, ignorance, if that’s the light, you can keep it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2019)

PredFan said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Neither Osama Bin Laden nor the Taliban had anything to do with the demolition of the World Trade Center, which the evidence proves was carried out using an advanced form of thermite created using nano-technology. Nor did the airplane crashes themselves cause the towers to collapse. The plane crashes were merely part of the deception, meant to provide a plausible explanation for the pre-planned explosive demolitions that followed.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2019)

*https://www.bollyn.com/public/Solving_9-11_-_The_Deception_That_Changed_The_World.pdf*

There would be, for example, no reporting in the mainstream media of Israeli involvement or prior knowledge of the attacks. And this was just the beginning of the censorship the controlled media was to impose on the events of 9-11.

 The possibility that these men could be Israeli intelligence agents involved in a spectacular "false flag" terror attack was discussed in my article that went to print in the American Free Press on September 20, 2001. It was the only newspaper in the United States where such thoughts could openly be expressed. 

Months later, Forward, a well known New York-based Jewish newspaper, confirmed that Urban Moving Systems, the Weehawken, New Jersey-based "moving" company that the men worked for, was actually an Israeli intelligence front operation and that at least two of the men, evidently the Kurzberg brothers, were known agents of Mossad, Israel's military intelligence agency. Dominic Suter, the Israeli "owner" of the company and a prime suspect, was somehow allowed to flee to Israel after the Federal Bureau of Investigation had initially interviewed him, but before they could interrogate him a second time.

 He has not been extradited to the United States since. After being held for 10 weeks, the five Israelis were sent back to Israel on visa violations. Ellner, Marmari, and Schmuel appeared on an Israeli television show, without the Kurzberg brothers, in November 2001.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2019)

*Demolition Access To The WTC Towers: Part Two - Security - 911Truth.Org %*

Larry Silverstein owned WTC building 7, and in May 2001, he also finalized a 99-year lease of the WTC complex and took over operation of WTC buildings 1, 2, 4 and 5 from the PANYNJ. His partners in the deal were retail operator Westfield America and real estate investor Lloyd Goldman. To finance his deal for the WTC, “Silverstein borrowed $726 million from GMAC Commercial Mortgage, a unit of General Motors. GMAC in turn converted the loan into securities, which it sold to investors like pension funds.” [123]

Alan Reiss of the PANYNJ had been working on a three-month transition plan with a team including Silverstein Properties, in the weeks before 9/11. Just before the attacks, the Silverstein group had asked Reiss to let it more fully operate all systems, from safety systems to tenant relations. [124]

Silverstein had hired someone to run the WTC complex for him. This was Geoffrey (Jeff) Wharton, who came to Silverstein Properties from Tishman Speyer, one of the city’s biggest office landlords. Wharton was in charge of the buildings when they were destroyed, and stayed with Silverstein for only one year after that. [125]

Wharton had been in the north tower at the Windows on the World restaurant where he had breakfast every day, and was said to be on the last elevator to descend, at 8:44 AM. He greeted and left behind the new PANYNJ executive director, Neil Levin, who was there waiting for someone although he had not been seen there before. [126] Shortly thereafter, it was Jeff Wharton that first told Larry Silverstein about the attacks. But Silverstein watched it all play out on television. Although Silverstein was said to be distressed by the loss of four of his employees, at the same time, “in a display of shrewdness, Silverstein was already delving into complex legal strategies by the next morning.” [127]

Wharton was a friend of Jerome Hauer, and through Hauer, Silverstein and Wharton met and hired an FBI agent named John O’Neill to run security. [128] It was reported that O’Neill “started out as an FBI support employee and worked his way up to titles such as assistant special agent in charge and section chief in charge of the counterterrorism division. In his 31-year career with the FBI, John O’Neill investigated nearly every terrorist attack aver attributed to Al Qaeda, many of those under the direction and close supervision of FBI Director Louis Freeh. “O’Neill … had been a key part of the investigation of the World Trade Center bombing in 1993, the Oklahoma City bombing in 1995, the embassy bombings in Kenya and Tanzania in 1998 and the attack on the USS Cole in Yemen last year.” [129]

O’Neill was known to dress like a gangster, and to fraternize with gangsters. He was also dating several women at the same time and was lying to all of them. A few weeks before 9/11, O’Neill got serious about returning to his Catholic faith and began going to mass every day. He repeatedly told people that he felt something was going to happen. On his second day at his WTC office, on the 34th floor, O’Neill was killed when the attacks occurred, although not immediately. It was reported that O’Neill escaped the building but returned in an attempt to help others.

*In 2007, Larry Silverstein was awarded a $4.55 billion settlement in insurance payouts for the destruction of the WTC, as a result of the largest insurance claim ever made.*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2019)

I had to get the *911*th reply on this thread.

Several facts are clear from this review of the companies and people responsible for revamping the security systems for the WTC buildings, and securing New York City, on 9/11. One is that many of the people involved were deceptive and/or corrupt, and appeared to have benefited from the attacks. Another is that many of them were connected to each other and to the investigations into previous acts of terrorism and the terrorist financing bank BCCI. Yet another striking similarity among these organizations is that they all did major work for the Saudi Arabian government, or the royal family of Kuwait. Finally, the history of some of those involved, like Terry McAuliffe, shows a level of greed and corruption that overshadowed all preconceptions about US politics.

The PANYNJ occupied a good deal of space in the towers, and contributed to the false WTC report from NIST. Some of its commissioners were linked to BCCI, and its WTC Director appeared to be intentionally deceptive after the attacks. Others like Silverstein Properties’ security manager John O’Neill, and FBI Director Louis Freeh, were the leading experts on Al Qaeda.

The management of Kroll created the WTC security plan, created authoritative reports that promoted a fear of terrorism, had expert knowledge of BCCI, and were intimately linked to the impact zone tenant Marsh & McLennan. AIG was one of the owners of Kroll as of 1993 and, along with Marsh, Lockheed Martin and L-3 Communications (the defense contractor successor to Loral Corp), was a company whose stock was flagged by the SEC after 9/11, in relation to insider trading. [139] Less than a month after the attacks, AIG’s chairman Greenberg said — “The opportunities for us are enormous,” and “It’s not just in the United States, but rates are rising throughout the world. So our business looks quite good going forward.” [140]

It’s clear that some management representatives at the primary WTC security companies also benefited from the War on Terror. Examples include James Abrahamson, Terry McAuliffe and Marvin Bush. Larry Silverstein, whose company had just taken over the security of the complex, reaped a huge windfall in insurance benefits from the destruction of the three buildings.

All four of the primary contractors that were involved in rebuilding the security systems for the WTC had done significant business with the Saudis. Electronic Systems Associates’ parent, S&H, designed King Saud University, and E.J. Electric worked for Saudi Arabian Airlines. Ensec was owned by a former arms dealer to the Saudis and Securacom, owned by a member of the Kuwaiti royal family, was in partnership with Ahmad N. AlBinali & Sons Co., the large Saudi Arabian construction company. Of course, fifteen of the nineteen alleged hijackers were from Saudi Arabia as well. [141]

The leaders of NY City and NY County, who also were the primary players on 9/11 and in the ensuing investigations, were the investigators of BCCI and the 1993 WTC bombing, in the late 1980s an early 1990s. All of them seemed to benefit from the 9/11 attacks. Freeh started a homeland security business and began representing the Saudis. Cherkasky went on to become CEO of Marsh, after it bought Kroll, and helped it avoid prosecution for fraud. Others, like Giuliani, became national heroes for their “response” to 9/11.

Could those involved in the BCCI investigation in New York, many of whom played a large role in the events leading up to, during, and after the attacks at the WTC, somehow have used the information they learned about BCCI to facilitate the attacks and then benefit from them? If so, they might have had to eliminate certain individuals who knew too much. Could the security firms and certain tenant companies have conspired to prepare the Twin Towers for demolition, well in advance of the attacks?

These possibilities seem quite plausible. In fact, a number of these people, including Giuliani, Cherkasky, Freeh, Mueller, Bremer and Hauer have already been charged and indicted by a citizen’s grand jury, for the crimes of 9/11. [142] Further investigation, with subpoena power, is well past due.

The third and final essay in this series will examine the organizations and people who were involved in cleaning up Ground Zero. Those involved in the cover-up investigations will also be evaluated with respect to what has already been learned. It’s possible that the old saying — that criminals always return to the scene of the crime — will help us learn more about what happened.

*Part 3- here.*
Carlyle, Kissinger, SAIC and Halliburton: A 9/11 Convergence


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2019)

So for those who believe in conspiracy, you think the government would have killed innocent people just like that. it all happen in live tv. and the families in all this, they all testified after the death of one of their loved ones and they were also in on it. they heard the last moments of their relative in the plane 93  who faced the terrorists, they all lie too?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> So for those who believe in conspiracy, you think the government would have killed innocent people just like that. it all happen in live tv. and the families in all this, they all testified after the death of one of their loved ones and they were also in on it. they heard the last moments of their relative in the plane 93  who faced the terrorists, they all lie too?


Don't be lazy. All the information is out there ( a lot on this thread if you read between all the troll clutter ) if you're really interested in the truth, and you can make up your own mind instead of asking a bunch of sarcastic rhetorical questions.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 30, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > So for those who believe in conspiracy, you think the government would have killed innocent people just like that. it all happen in live tv. and the families in all this, they all testified after the death of one of their loved ones and they were also in on it. they heard the last moments of their relative in the plane 93  who faced the terrorists, they all lie too?
> ...


Hey! I'm not lazy, are you registered to a site on September 11, 2001? there you will be able to show your "proofs" of conspiracy. here it is a political forum. I think you'll see that you'll get some amazing answers about what you're up to.
Keep me informed.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2019)

Dalia said:


> ....you think the government would have killed innocent people


Wouldn't be the first time would it ?


Dalia said:


> Hey! I'm not lazy, are you registered to a site on September 11, 2001? there you will be able to show your "proofs" of conspiracy. here it is a political forum. I think you'll see that you'll get some amazing answers about what you're up to.
> Keep me informed.


I'm sure you're not. My bad.
So if you have nothing to contribute to this 9/11 thread, why are we talking ?
It's okay. Most people are ignorant about how it all went down. That's what lies and deceptions are designed for.

In the years since the tragic events of September 11, 2001, a growing number of skeptics have come forward to challenge the official story of what occurred on that horrific day. On the tenth anniversary of the terrorist attacks, these witnesses and researchers gathered for a four-day conference hosted by Ryerson University in Toronto. There, they collectively delivered their strongest evidence of conspiracy to an international panel of judges. _9/11: Decade of Deception_ documents the highlights of this milestone event.
*9/11: Decade of Deception - Top Documentary Films*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Demolition Access To The WTC Towers: Part Two - Security - 911Truth.Org %*
> 
> Larry Silverstein owned WTC building 7, and in May 2001, he also finalized a 99-year lease of the WTC complex and took over operation of WTC buildings 1, 2, 4 and 5 from the PANYNJ. His partners in the deal were retail operator Westfield America and real estate investor Lloyd Goldman. To finance his deal for the WTC, “Silverstein borrowed $726 million from GMAC Commercial Mortgage, a unit of General Motors. GMAC in turn converted the loan into securities, which it sold to investors like pension funds.” [123]
> 
> ...



What exactly are you accusing Silverstein of?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> What exactly are you accusing Silverstein of?


Did I accuse anyone of anything ? 
I'm just connecting the dots like a lot of people.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly are you accusing Silverstein of?
> ...



So vague allusions to.....what? If even you can't openly and clearly state your claims, why would we take them seriously?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



The towers came down exactly opposite of controlled demolition. Controlled demolition is bottom to top. The main supports at the bottom and the building collapses, all at the same time, from bottom to top with kicker charges break up the debris as it collapses.

But the towers came down from the point of impact down......with the debris field destroying each floor individually, one at a time, all the way to the ground. With the lower floors destoyed last.

Exactly opposite of controlled demolition.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> The towers came down exactly opposite of controlled demolition. Controlled demolition is bottom to top. The main supports at the bottom and the building collapses, all at the same time, from bottom to top with kicker charges break up the debris as it collapses.
> 
> But the towers came down from the point of impact down......with the debris field destroying each floor individually, one at a time, all the way to the ground. With the lower floors destoyed last.
> 
> Exactly opposite of controlled demolition.


You learned all that from a Flintstones episode ? Cool.



Skylar said:


> So vague allusions to.....what? If even you can't openly and clearly state your claims, why would we take them seriously?


So the title and OP speak for themselves.
If you're just here to spout the usual arrogant sarcasm
aimed at anyone who dares question the official narrative then
run along please.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > The towers came down exactly opposite of controlled demolition. Controlled demolition is bottom to top. The main supports at the bottom and the building collapses, all at the same time, from bottom to top with kicker charges break up the debris as it collapses.
> ...



No, watching actual demolitions. They knock out the main supports at its base and the building, all at the same time, falls. Kicker charges are used to break up the debris as its falling.

Here's a lovely example, in slow mo. Notice how the entire building is falling all at the same time. The lower levels, the mid levels, the upper levels...all together. With the bottom destroyed first.


*Which isn't how the towers fell at all. *The collapse initiated at the point of impact with the planes and continued down, destroying one floor at a time, all the way to the ground. With the bottom of the towers being last part destroyed. In fact, that's where the survivors were actually found: at the bottom of the tower. 
*
Exactly opposite of controlled demolition.*


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > So vague allusions to.....what? If even you can't openly and clearly state your claims, why would we take them seriously?
> ...



So no, you can't actually make any specific accusation against Silverstein, nor back them up.  You just vaguely allude to...._something_. *Which you won't actually say.*

If you're ever curious why you're not being taken seriously, that's definitely a reason.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> The towers came down exactly opposite of controlled demolition. Controlled demolition is bottom to top. The main supports at the bottom and the building collapses, all at the same time, from bottom to top with kicker charges break up the debris as it collapses.
> 
> But the towers came down from the point of impact down......with the debris field destroying each floor individually, one at a time, all the way to the ground. With the lower floors destoyed last.
> 
> Exactly opposite of controlled demolition.





Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


 The last thing I want is to be taken seriously and targeted by a team of goons.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > The towers came down exactly opposite of controlled demolition. Controlled demolition is bottom to top. The main supports at the bottom and the building collapses, all at the same time, from bottom to top with kicker charges break up the debris as it collapses.
> ...



So you just quoted me twice?

Have you even watched the conspiracy videos you're shilling? Because when I ask you specific questions about their accusations or point out specific holes in their reasoning......you implode.

Very much like the building in the go-pro slow motion video!


See how *actual* controlled demolition works? Bottom to top.

Exactly opposite of how the towers came down.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *https://www.bollyn.com/public/Solving_9-11_-_The_Deception_That_Changed_The_World.pdf*
> 
> There would be, for example, no reporting in the mainstream media of Israeli involvement or prior knowledge of the attacks. And this was just the beginning of the censorship the controlled media was to impose on the events of 9-11.
> 
> ...



The Israelies in question didn't work at the tower. Nor is there any evidence that they did anything to them. Or could have. 

Worse, you just 'alluded' to a Saudi security company being involved. So it was the Saudi's AND the Mossad? You know that Saudi Arabia doesn't get along great with Israel, right? But you're alluding to them somehow working together?

Or is this just a conspiracy free for all, when you just throw random conspiracy 'allusions' against the barn wall and see if any of that shit sticks?

No wonder you can't actually articulate your own claims.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > If you're ever curious why you're not being taken seriously, that's definitely a reason.
> ...



With anyone who disagrees with your conclusions and points out the huge, theory killing holes in the proposed explanations being a 'goon'?

You don't handle contradiction well at all, do you?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> > Angelo said:
> >
> >
> > > If you're ever curious why you're not being taken seriously, that's definitely a reason.
> ...





Angelo said:


> Some of the most important questions in history as a matter of fact.
> 
> Here again is the fateful day that changed the world .
> 
> ...


Troll alert.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> > Angelo said:
> >
> >
> > > If you're ever curious why you're not being taken seriously, that's definitely a reason.
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > Angelo said:
> ...



And so you just quoted me again. 

When I point out that the towers came down exactly opposite of controlled demotion, you flee. 

When I ask what you're specifically accusing Silverstein of, you flee. 

If even you won't take your conspiracies seriously, why would I or anyone else?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> When I point out that the towers came down exactly opposite of controlled demotion, you flee.


You punks always have to lie .....I've been spanking you fuckers since 2004 on various political forums.
So before you continue patronizing me, I've heard every spin you can toss my way, but if you want to play , bring it. For every lie you spit out I'll stomp on it with 50 truths.

*Traces of explosives in 9/11 dust, scientists say.*

*9/11 Explosive Connections - The 9/11 Masterminds*

*Architect Richard Gage destroys the official 9/11 narrative.*

*Mathematician to Refute Official Theory of WTC Destruction at Upcoming Conference*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

*Lawyers Group Files New Petition Supplement With U.S. Attorney On Persons Who May Have Information Material To 9/11 WTC Grand Jury Investigation

As Cost of ‘War on Terror’ Hits $6 Trillion, NY Grand Jury Looks Anew at 9/11 - Validated Independent News
*
With fewer than half the US population believing the official World Trade Center narrative, a New York Grand Jury is being called to investigate unprosecuted 9/11 crimes.

Since September 11, 2001, the price for America’s war on terror has hit $6 trillion, and more than 480,000 people have been killed, according to a 2017 study released by the Watson Institute for International and Public Affairs at Brown University.

The casualties include 7,000 US troops, more than 100,000 military and police from other countries, and more than 244,000 civilians. The collateral cost of the “war on terror” is a tenfold increase in airport security, government spying on civilians, and war costs in Iraq and Afghanistan. War appropriations are funded by deficit spending and borrowing (not new taxes or war bonds) which add to interest costs totaling trillions.

The US is conducting counterterror operations in 76 countries while US troops are fighting and dying from Afghanistan to Niger, nearly two decades after the Twin Towers attack.

It is not clear what a victory in the War on Terror would be, but a deeper investigation into the official 9/11 story may help define it.

*9/11 Grand Jury Update: U.S. Attorney's Lips Sealed, Lawyers' Committee to File Mandamus*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > When I point out that the towers came down exactly opposite of controlled demotion, you flee.
> ...



_*Thermite doesn't explode, Angelo.* It burns at high temperatures. And extremely brightly. In fact, looking right at a thermite reaction can damage your eyes. 
_

Thermite reactions are absolutely and completely obvious. And with 47 core columns and 240 perimeter columns per floor and the tower coming down from the point of impact with the planes to the ground, e*ach floor would have had to been destroyed individually. * That's roughly 90 floors on one tower and about 80 on the other, that would have been *nearly 50,000 individual thermite reactions* that would have needed to have gone off.

With the 240 perimeter columns are on the outside of the building, *exposed to open air. *So when the 10s or thousands of thermite reactions went off, they would have lit the WTC towers so brightly _you would have been able to see the light from orbit. _

Yet.....nothing. Not a single thermite reaction was ever seen. *Despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of them. 

Thermite is an absolutely terrible explanation of the collapse of the towers. Thermite doesn't explode. Thermite is obvious. 3/4 of the columns destroyed would have  been exposed to open air and the visible by any camera. Yet nothing.
*
And you can't explain any of these theory killing holes in your theory.

And there are so many more holes in the stupid, stupid Truther theory. Shall we go over them together? Or are you just gonna spam something you don't understand, and have never read.....again


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Just connecting dots.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > *Demolition Access To The WTC Towers: Part Two - Security - 911Truth.Org %*
> ...


Saying, "pull it." A term never used in a controlled demolition and said to firemen who don't perform controlled demolitions to bring down a building that was expected to fall for no less than 5 hours after a 104 story building rained thousands of tons of concrete and steel upon it.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> Saying, "pull it." A term never used in a controlled demolition and said to firemen who don't perform controlled demolitions to bring down a building that was expected to fall for no less than 5 hours after a 104 story building rained thousands of tons of concrete and steel upon it.


Another lie. Building 7 was 200 yards away from ground zero.
The north face was hit with the dust tsunami but fire didn't bring it down.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

*Fire did not cause World Trade Center Building 7 collapse, UAF study suggests*
It's been a point of controversy for more than a decade. Now, researchers from the University of Alaska Fairbanks are weighing in.

World Trade Center Building 7 was not struck by a plane, but collapsed hours after the twin towers on Sept. 11, 2001. A draft report released this week by researchers at UAF suggests that the fall was not a result of fires, despite the findings of the National Institute for Standards and Technology, an agency of the U.S. Department of Commerce, in 2008.

*https://www.ktva.com/story/41015153/fire-did-not-cause-world-trade-center-building-7-collapse-uaf-study-suggests*


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Liar, you've already been show a photo of that beam before it was cut by the cleanup crew. Now you're simply lying in a failed attempt to keep your conspiracy bullshit alive.


Here's a photo of that beam after it was cut ... notice it just above and behind the cut beam in the white circle....








And here's a photo of the same cut beam in the white circle. You'll note the beam just above and behind it is the same beam you idiotically claim was cut to bring the tower down -- and it's not yet cut.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

You never "debunked" me on anything faunzie.
You're comparing photos out of context for one thing.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Saying, "pull it." A term never used in a controlled demolition and said to firemen who don't perform controlled demolitions to bring down a building that was expected to fall for no less than 5 hours after a 104 story building rained thousands of tons of concrete and steel upon it.
> ...


Liar ... 200 yards is 2 football fields. In reality, a realm you haven't seen in years, building 7 was across the street from building 6 which was adjacent to the North Tower...






.... was 370 feet from the tower accord to the NIST... roughly *40%* closer than you falsely claimed.

Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation

And of course, debris form the North Tower didn't fall straight down but mushroomed out....


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



So now you're claiming it was a _shaped charg_e, and NOT thermite?

Do you see how you're abandoning your thermite claim and skittering to explosive demolition the moment Thermite doesn't work? So are abandoning your thermite claim now? Because if you're not......then you run head long into the same problem you had last time: NO THERMITE REACTIONS were ever seen. Anywhere.

*Despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of them, with 3/4s of the columns cut exposed to open air and visible from the street.*

And of course, the picture in question isn't 911. You can clearly see a construction worker in the background. This is during the clean up, when they were cutting the debris with thermal lances.






See the 'angled cuts' on the columns made by the construction worker? No? Let me give you a close up.






Look familiar? And no thermite or 'shaped charges' necessary. Just a construction worker with a thermal lance. Here's a picture of one being used to cut huge rolls of steel:





Notice anything familiar? Huge plumes of yellow smoke (just like the ground zero construction worker with a thermal lance), cutting steel like butter. Don't take my word for it, here's the video:


Your wildly elaborate conspiracy is completely unnecessary. As the facts are met BETTER by far simpler explanations; thermal lances at the clean up effort. We know they were at ground zero. And they produce EXACTLY the type of cuts your pictures show. 

Meanwhile, there are exactly zero thermite reactions ever seen. Despite your theory requiring 10s of thousand of such reactions, 3/4 of would have been visible on the street. Yet, nothing.

*And you are completely stumped, with no explanation for this enormous  theory killing hole in your conspiracy.*

As I said, your explanation is just awful. Its wildly complicated, completely unnecessary and doesn't match the evidence.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> You never "debunked" me on anything faunzie.
> You're comparing photos out of context for one thing.


LOLOLOL

Of course I have. I just showed you the beam you claim was cut -- was not cut until late October according to the photographs.

You denying I debunked your bullshit doesn't mean I didn't debunnk your bullshit -- it only means you're insane enough to cling to your conspiracy nonsense even when you're thoroughly debunked.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Of course I have. I just showed you the beam you claim was cut -- was not cut until late October according to the photographs.
> 
> You denying I debunked your bullshit doesn't mean I didn't debunnk your bullshit -- it only means you're insane enough to cling to your conspiracy nonsense even when you're thoroughly debunked.


Clean up crews don't cut beams at 45 degree angles , genius. 



Skylar said:


> As I said, your explanation is just awful.


I'm not explaining anything.
I'm asking questions.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

You tell me.
18 years now.....


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOL
> ...



Says who?

Why wouldn't they cut them at 45 degree angles if they wanted the beams to fall a specific directions? 

Again, you have no explanation. Just your insistence that it must be so, because its inconvenient to your conspiracy. That's not a reason. 



Skylar said:


> As I said, your explanation is just awful.


I'm not explaining anything.
I'm asking questions.[/QUOTE]

No, you're ignoring evidence. When asked questions about the ENORMOUS holes in the truther thermite claims, you flee. 

I'm just asking some questions too. And the Truther explanation doesn't hold up. 

Thermite reactions are absolutely and completely obvious. And with 47 core columns and 240 perimeter columns per floor and the tower coming down from the point of impact with the planes to the ground, e*ach floor would have had to been destroyed individually. * That's roughly 90 floors on one tower and about 80 on the other, that would have been *nearly 50,000 individual thermite reactions* that would have needed to have gone off.

With the 240 perimeter columns are on the outside of the building, *exposed to open air. *So when the 10s or thousands of thermite reactions went off, they would have lit the WTC towers so brightly _you would have been able to see the light from orbit. _

Yet.....nothing. Not a single thermite reaction was ever seen. *Despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of them. 

Where were the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that the Truther thermite theory requires?*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm not a 'truther'. I'm a fact finder.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

11,500 views in 4 weeks. I must be famous by now.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> You never "debunked" me on anything faunzie.
> You're comparing photos out of context for one thing.



What 'context'? I've shown you thermal lances that produce EXACTLY the kind of cut that we saw in those pictures, along with pictures of ground zero where they're using those exact kind of lances to cut 'angled cuts' on the beams.....that you insist that the clean up crew never made.

How do you know the clean up crews didn't use angled cuts to direct the beams to fall where they wanted them too. Faun has already shown you before and after pictures of the clean up where those EXACT angled cuts are made by clean up crews.

Again, the truther explanation is stupidly complicated and backed by nothing but you saying it must  be so. *While we have picture after picture of clean up crews doing EXACTLY what you insist they never do*, making the EXACT cuts with lances that truthers insist can only be made with 'thermite'.

Nope. No thermite reauired. Your conspiracy theory is completely unnecessary. In addition to being widly fact free, stupidly complicated and better explained by thermal lances and clean up crews.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I'm not a 'truther'. I'm a fact finder.



*No, you're a fact ignorer.* 

As thermal lances are fact. Thermal lances making the exact cuts we saw in your pictures, they were at ground zero as part of the clean up effort, as we before and after photos of the clean up with those EXACT angled cuts. Cuts you insist that the clean up crews would never make.....um, because?

*Yet you ignore these facts *and keep pushing these stupidly complicated conspiracies that don't match the evidence, are completely unnecessary, and are better explained through far simpler and more mundane events. Like, clean up crews.

The WTC came down opposite of controlled demolition. I've shown you videos of the controlled demolition, how the building all comes down at once with the destruction of the building beginning at the bottom.

With the towers coming down exactly opposite, coming down top to bottom. With the collapse initiating and the point of impact of the planes and proceded 1 floor at a time, to the ground. 

*Yet you ignore these facts too. *And bizarrely cling to a simply stupid conspiracy that is a horrible explanation of the events. The truther conspiracies are unnecessary, insanely complicated, and contradicted by overwhelming evidence.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Why weren't Paul Bremer or Larry Silverstein at work that day I wonder.
Premonition I bet.

_https://www.carlyle.com/media-room/news-release-archive*/carlyle-group-and-chertoff-group-*acquire-majority-stake-coalfire_


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Why wasn't Paul Bremer or Larry Silverstein at work that day I wonder.
> Premonition I bet.



Larry Silversteins office wasn't at the WTC plaza. 

So....what exactly does Silverstein NOT being at the WTC imply, when his office isn't at the WTC?

C'mon, man. Think.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOL
> ...


So you say. These pictures show otherwise....

*
Here's your photo. Notice the beams in the red, white and blue circles...*









*Here are those same three beams from a photo taken around October 29th, 2001...*








*And here are those same 3 beams -- the one in red, is not yet cut...
*






G'head ... this is where you deny reality again.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So much for looking for 'facts'. Angelo is just ignoring any fact that doesn't match the terrible truther conspiracy. Which is just an awful explanation.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 11,500 views in 4 weeks. I must be famous by now.
> View attachment 282769


LOL

... uh, no ... you're still not famous.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Larry Silversteins office wasn't at the WTC plaza.
> 
> So....what exactly does Silverstein NOT being at the WTC imply, when his office isn't at the WTC?
> 
> C'mon, man. Think.


He and his daughter both had offices there and neither were at work that day.

*The billionaire only avoided being present in the attack when his wife persuaded him to see a doctor that morning rather than take his usual spot in an office at the top of the North Tower.*

*Interestingly, Silverstein told the Wall Street Journal on Saturday that his wife had forced him to fulfil a doctors appointment on the morning of 9/11, meaning he would miss his usual breakfast date at the Windows on the World restaurant, which was located on the 107th floor of the World Trade Center’s north tower.*

*https://metro.co.uk/2017/11/23/what-is-larry-silverstein-net-worth-the-man-who-bought-the-world-trade-center-before-9-11-7102796/*


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOL
> ...


Would ya look at this ..... a 9/11 cleanup crew guy cutting a beam at about a 45° angle....






G'head Truther, this is where you deny reality again.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



BAM!

So tell us again, Angelo why the Clean up crews wouldn't cut the beam at 45 degree angles....while looking at a picture of a member of the clean up crew cutting a beam at a 45 degree angle. 

And that's a thermal lance. 

Here's your chance to seek 'facts', Angelo. What are the odds that you're going to ignore these facts too?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice pick, Faun. That's a slam dunk.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

One picture vs 100 unanswered questions.
Don't forget there's a Grand Jury hearing coming some day.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

That was ground zero. Where are your videos of how fire brought the third tower down ?
*Major University Study Finds "Fire Did Not Bring Down Tower 7 On 9/11"*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> One picture vs 100 unanswered questions.
> Don't forget there's a Grand Jury hearing coming some day.



You said you're seeking 'facts'. There's a fact that incontrevertibly contradicts the conspiracy you're promoting.

The beams were cut by clean up crews. And YES, the clean up crews did cut the beams at 45 degree angles, despite your baseless claims to the contrary.

*No thermite or shaped charges necessary. *This is what I'm talking about, Angelo.....the truther explanation is *terrible*. Its an awful explanation for the events. Its needlessly complicated, its contradicted by overwhelming evidence, and its completely unnecessary. As there are BETTER explanations that match the facts that are simpler and much more mundane.

Like....clean up crews.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> That was ground zero. Where are your videos of how fire brought the third tower down ?
> *Major University Study Finds "Fire Did Not Bring Down Tower 7 On 9/11"*



So the *spectacular* failure of your thermite conspiracy, with you being utterly contradicted by incontrovertible evidence and  being hopelessly unable to explain the litany of conspiracy crippling holes in the thermite explanation......

....and your answer i*s just to scurry to yet another conspiracy?*

That was easy!


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> One picture vs 100 unanswered questions.
> Don't forget there's a Grand Jury hearing coming some day.


It's not just 1 picture, Truther. It debunks your nonsense that cleanup crews didn't cut beams at 45° angles, which the only evidence you had of that was you saying it. Now 11500 views on this thread will see you don't know what the fuck you're talking about AND that *you're just making shit up to fit your Truther conspiracy*. Now you've been shown beams were cut by cleanup crews at 45° AND you've been shown your beam, that you falsely claim was pre-cut, as evidenced by a 45° cut according to you, was still uncut until October 29th, 2001.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

This is what I love most about Truthers: even they discard thier conspiracies the moment they are inconvenient. Punch a few obvious holes in the conspiracy Angelo is promoting, *and he'll toss it on the rhetorical midden heap like the useless garbage it is.*

If even you, Angelo....are treating these conspiracies like meaningless garbage, surely you'll understand why I do the same.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Good night.
Sleep well criminals.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Good night.
> Sleep well criminals.



Laughing....keep running, truther. Your ilk are so skiddish


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Not a truther as I've said. Lies is all you have.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > One picture vs 100 unanswered questions.
> ...



There is such a lack of integrity among Truthers. Even when they are obviously and incontrovertibly wrong, they can't admit it. They're so emotionally invested in their conspiracy, that they will ignore the very facts they claim to be seeking.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> This is what I love most about Truthers: even they discard thier conspiracies the moment they are inconvenient. Punch a few obvious holes in the conspiracy Angelo is promoting, *and he'll toss it on the rhetorical midden heap like the useless garbage it is.*
> 
> If even you, Angelo....are treating these conspiracies like meaningless garbage, surely you'll understand why I do the same.


It's playing whack-a-mole with Truthers. Debunk one nonsense and they simply slide over to another nonsense.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Not a truther, faggot.



Yeah, that's why you've spent two months and 90+ pages promoting the truther conspiracy......because your *not* a truther, huh?

C'mon, Angelo. Even you don't believe your bullshit. Even you treat your silly little theories like meaningless garbage, discarded the moment they are inconvenient.

And so much for your quest for 'facts'. You just demonstrated that there's nothing you won't ignore to hopelessly cling to your silly, stupid, completely unnecessary little conspiracy.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Not a truther, faggot.


Hmm, you even lie about that.

*truther*

_one who believes that the truth about an important subject or event is being concealed from the public by a powerful conspiracy_​
Ayup ... you're a Truther.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Faun said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I love most about Truthers: even they discard thier conspiracies the moment they are inconvenient. Punch a few obvious holes in the conspiracy Angelo is promoting, *and he'll toss it on the rhetorical midden heap like the useless garbage it is.*
> ...



It never occurs to them that the same hapless, flawed and ignorant process that produced their LAST failed conspiracy is the exact same hapless, flawed and ignorant process they're still using for their NEXT failed conspiracy.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

The new precident for 50 story buildings on fire.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> It never occurs to them that the same hapless, flawed and ignorant process that produced their LAST failed conspiracy is the exact same hapless, flawed and ignorant process they're still using for their NEXT failed conspiracy.


Idiots. What do you do copy and paste from the "debunking JFK conspiracy theories" handbook. ? LMFAO


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


They can't admit they're wrong about anything because deep down, they realize that means they can be wrong about everything. And they're too emotionally invested to let even a sliver of reality slip in.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > It never occurs to them that the same hapless, flawed and ignorant process that produced their LAST failed conspiracy is the exact same hapless, flawed and ignorant process they're still using for their NEXT failed conspiracy.
> ...



Says the poor hapless soul that has been spamming videos he's never watched, links he's never visited, promoting conspiracies he doesn't understand. 

Sorry, Angelo....but you're just not very good at this. You don't know the arguments you're apeing. You haven't done the research. You're just spamming. 

Which is why you so easily lost.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The new precident for 50 story buildings on fire.



Wow. So much for you thermite theory taking down the towers. 

Again, even you treat your conspiracies like meaningless garbage.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Good night lying trolls..


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Wow. So much for you thermite theory taking down the towers.
> 
> Again, even you treat your conspiracies like meaningless garbage.


You're well-practiced with your talking points. Congratulations.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Good night lying trolls..



Keep ignoring those facts you claim to be seeking, truther. 

Its fun to watch you run.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. So much for you thermite theory taking down the towers.
> ...



The word you're looking for is 'informed'. 

See, I've actually done my research. I know what I'm talking about. I'm not just apeing what some website or youtube video told me to think, as you are. 

I know your conspiracies *way* better than you do. And I already know why they are awful, pointless, needlessly complicated explanations that don't match the evidence. 

Which you would realize the moment you stop ignoring the very facts you claim to be seeking.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The new precident for 50 story buildings on fire.


G'head, Truther .... tell the forum again how 14 seconds to collapse is "free fall."


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


When you say, "never watched," you must mean like this post of his ....

*A Truther making an ass of himself*

Watch the second of the 3 videos he posted.

He didn't watch it. He just caught a glimpse of it on youtube and copied in his post, thinking it was a video showing explosives bringing down building 7; when in fact, it was a video debunking the flashes as being photoshopped.






The only bigger idiots than Truthers -- are Birthers.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

_“It also gives us a very special, secret pleasure to see how unaware the people around us are of what is really happening to them. … “What good fortune for those in power that the people do not think.” —* Adolf Hitler
*
“If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.  …  Propaganda must always be essentially simple and repetitious. The most brilliant propagandist technique will yield no success unless one fundamental principle is borne in mind constantly… it must confine itself to a few points and repeat them over and over.”–* Joseph Goebbels*_

_“It is my firm belief that 9/11 skeptics—and true skeptics of any paradigm-shifting and taboo subject—who publicly expose lies and ‘naked emperors’ are heroes …They have suffered the ridicule and wrath of those emperors, their minions, and the just plain frightened…In our American society, many of our authority figures routinely lie to us, but nonetheless, many citizens continue to look to them for truth and safety—especially when fear is heightened.

This strong tendency to believe and obey authority is another obstacle with which skeptics of the official 9/11 account must contend…By unquestioningly believing and obeying authority, we make very bad decisions, which often negatively affect others. This can be equally true for the four human proclivities studied by social psychologists: doublethink, cognitive dissonance, conformity, and groupthink.” – *Frances Shure
*
“One of the saddest lessons of history is this: If we’ve been bamboozled long enough, we tend to reject any evidence of the bamboozle. We’re no longer interested in finding out the truth. The bamboozle has captured us. It’s simply too painful to acknowledge, even to ourselves, that we’ve been taken. Once you give a charlatan power over you, you almost never get it back.”* – Carl Sagan*_


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

*Duty to Warn: 9/11 and Cognitive Dissonance - Global Research*
“Cognitive dissonance refers to the psychological or emotional discomfort felt when one is confronted with new information or a new reality that contradicts one’s deeply held beliefs.

“When there are conflicting, mutually exclusive beliefs, intelligent, open-minded and thoughtful people that have not been victimized by significant psychological trauma during their upbringing, are usually willing to change their minds by re-evaluating their prior stances, looking carefully and honestly at the new evidence, reassessing the credibility of both positions and then making a decision to adopt or reject the new information, depending on the evidence before them.

“Close-minded, distracted, uninformed, addicted, ignorant, too-busy, overly obedient, uber-patriotic, co-opted or radically conservative people may not have the time, inclination, intelligence or political will (or courage) to look at the available new evidence that runs contrary to their old, ingrained beliefs. Therefore, they may unconsciously or reflexively reject the new information, even if the evidence is overwhelmingly and provably true.”


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Duty to Warn: 9/11 and Cognitive Dissonance - Global Research*
> “Cognitive dissonance refers to the psychological or emotional discomfort felt when one is confronted with new information or a new reality that contradicts one’s deeply held beliefs.
> 
> “When there are conflicting, mutually exclusive beliefs, intelligent, open-minded and thoughtful people that have not been victimized by significant psychological trauma during their upbringing, are usually willing to change their minds by re-evaluating their prior stances, looking carefully and honestly at the new evidence, reassessing the credibility of both positions and then making a decision to adopt or reject the new information, depending on the evidence before them.
> ...



the literature of  the organization   GLOBAL RESEARCH  publishes Literature
that would present no problem of cognitive dissonance in the residents of the
BERLIN BUNKER  January 1945 thru April 1945


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Not believing the mainstream media is very hard for some folk who have put their trust and faith in the state and press.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Despite calls for the evidence to be preserved, New York City officials had the building's debris removed and destroyed in the ensuing weeks and months, preventing a proper forensic investigation from ever taking place.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Not believing the mainstream media is very hard for some folk who have put their trust and faith in the state and press.



swallowing the swill presented by  "GLOBAL RESEARCH"  is easy for folks who
find that of  Adolf and Goebbels---palatable


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Despite calls for the evidence to be preserved, New York City officials had the building's debris removed and destroyed in the ensuing weeks and months, preventing a proper forensic investigation from ever taking place.



you got a citation for  "calls for preservation of evidence"------and 'destruction"
thereof?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> swallowing the swill presented by  "GLOBAL RESEARCH"  is easy for folks who
> find that of  Adolf and Goebbels---palatable


Attacking the messenger. That's very original.
You learn that from the Dinocrocks who are scared of Fox News ?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > swallowing the swill presented by  "GLOBAL RESEARCH"  is easy for folks who
> ...



sorry-------I attacked your idols.   You have a right to your religious
beliefs


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> you got a citation for  "calls for preservation of evidence"------and 'destruction"
> thereof?


Documenting the Destruction of Physical Evidence at the World Trade Center




*Official acknowledgement of the destruction of physical evidence from the WTC*

Committee on Science, U.S. House of Representatives, March 6, 2002: 2
“In the month that lapsed between the terrorist attacks and the deployment of the [FEMA Building Performance Assessment Team (BPAT Team)], a significant amount of steel debris—including most of the steel from the upper floors—was removed from the rubble pile, cut into smaller sections, and either melted at the recycling plant or shipped out of the U.S. Some of the critical pieces of steel—including the suspension trusses from the top of the towers and the internal support columns—were gone before the first BPAT team member ever reached the site. Fortunately, an NSF-funded independent researcher, recognizing that valuable evidence was being destroyed, attempted to intervene with the City of New York to save the valuable artifacts, but the city was unwilling to suspend the recycling contract.”


Joseph Crowley, U.S. Congressman, 7th District, New York: 3
“[T]here is so much that has been lost in these last six months that we can never go back and retrieve. And that is not only unfortunate, it is borderline criminal.”


Jonathan Barnett, PhD, FEMA BPAT Investigator: 4
“Normally when you have a structural failure, you carefully go through the debris field looking at each item – photographing every beam as it collapsed and every column where it is in the ground and you pick them up very carefully and you look at each element. We were unable to do that in the case of Tower 7.”

*Control of the WTC cleanup*
In the aftermath of the attacks, protocol for disaster cleanup and investigations was not followed. According to the _New York Times_: 5

“In other disasters, FEMA, the Army Corps of Engineers and other federal agencies have played a more central role in making decisions about cleanup and investigations. But from the start, they found that New York had a degree of engineering and construction expertise unlike any they had encountered.

“‘They wanted to do a lot of things on their own,’ said Charles Hess, who is in charge of civil emergency management for the Army Corps.”

New York City’s Department of Design and Construction (DDC) took control of the site as a result of Mayor Giuliani’s “back-room decision to scrap the organization charts, to finesse the city’s own Office of Emergency Management (OEM), and to allow the DDC to proceed”: 6

“[T]here was a shift in power in their direction that was never quite formalized and, indeed, was unjustified by bureaucratic logic or political considerations. The City’s official and secret emergency plans, written before the attack, called for the Department of Sanitation to clean up after a building collapse. A woman involved in writing the latest versions – a midlevel official in the OEM – mentioned to one of the contractors a week after the Trade Center collapse that she still did not quite know what the DDC was.”

DDC Deputy Commissioner Michael Burton showed complete disregard for the need to preserve the evidence: 7

“Burton, who had become the effective czar for the cleanup job, had made it clear that he cared very little about engineering subtleties like the question of why the towers first stood, then collapsed on September 11. ‘We know why they fell,’ he said. ‘Because they flew two planes into the towers.’ But he was deeply immersed in the details of hauling steel out of the debris pile.”

By September 28, 2001, 130,000 tons of debris had already been removed from the site,8 in what one journalist with unrestricted access to the site called, “the most aggressive possible schedule of demolition and debris removal.” 9

*The decision to destroy the physical evidence*
According to _New York Times_ reporters James Glanz and Eric Lipton: 10

 “[O]fficials at the Department of Design and Construction, including Michael Burton, had decided to ship virtually all of the steel to scrap yards, where it would be cut up, shipped away, and melted down for reuse before it was inspected… Burton cleared the decision with Richard Tomasetti of Thornton-Tomasetti Engineers. Months later, Tomasetti would say that had he known the direction that investigations into the disaster would take, he would have adopted a different stance. But the decision to quickly melt down the trade center steel had been made.” [Underline added for emphasis]

However, Mr. Tomasetti’s alleged ignorance of the need to save the steel is questionable given his knowledge of engineering investigations, and given that his business partner, Charles Thornton, was a lead member on the team of engineers initially assembled by the American Society of Civil Engineers (ASCE) to investigate the cause of the collapses. The ASCE team, which later became the FEMA Building Performance Assessment Team (BPAT), reportedly requested early on that the steel be saved. According to _Times_ reporters Glanz and Lipton: 11

“[O]n September 28, the New York Times learned that the city was recycling the steel. When the Times contacted Kenneth R. Holden, commissioner of the Department of Design and Construction, he said that no one from the investigative team had asked him to keep or inspect the steel. The ASCE, it turned out, had faxed a request, but to the wrong fax machine. Late that afternoon, after reporters shuttled the correct fax number to the ASCE, Holden said that a request had finally reached him.”

By September 28, the DDC is publicly known to have been aware of the BPAT’s request for the steel to be saved, however, the decision to recycle the steel stood.

Of course, Mayor Giuliani – previously a U.S. Attorney – and the DDC had to be fully aware of the illegality of destroying the physical evidence prior to their decision to recycle the steel. Their refusal to desist from recycling the steel when asked by the investigative team to do so – still less than three weeks into the cleanup effort, with hundreds of thousands of tons of steel still salvageable, and relatively negligible revenue from selling the steel not an issue because there was virtually unlimited federal funding for the cleanup effort – strongly suggests their contravention of the law was deliberate and motivated by intent to prevent the discovery of a crime they knew had taken place.

*The continued destruction of evidence despite public outcry
In the months that followed, the city ignored mounting calls from the public to halt its recycling of the steel. According to Times reporters Glanz and Lipton: 12

“The decision to go on with the recycling program fueled outrage among the victims’ families. On December 14, nearly three months after the program had been disclosed, Sally Regenhard was standing in a drizzle outside City Hall protesting the recycling decision. Her son, Christian, a firefighter, had died in the towers’ collapse. ‘We’re here today to call for a stop to the destruction of evidence, composed mainly of steel,’ she said.”

The outcry was echoed by prominent voices in the fire-engineering community. Fire Engineering editor Bill Manning wrote on January 1, 2002: 13

“For more than three months, structural steel from the World Trade Center has been and continues to be cut up and sold for scrap. Crucial evidence that could answer many questions about high-rise building design practices and performance under fire conditions is on a slow boat to China, never to be seen again in America until you buy your next car. Such destruction of evidence shows the astounding ignorance of government officials to the value of a thorough, scientific investigation of the largest fire-induced collapse in world history. I have combed through our national standard for fire investigation, NFPA 921, but nowhere in it does one find an exemption allowing for the destruction of evidence for buildings over 10 stories tall… As things stand now and if they continue in such fashion, the investigation into the World Trade Center fire and collapse will amount to paper- and computer-generated hypotheticals.”

Calls to halt the recycling fell on deaf ears*. According to _Times_ reporters Glanz and Lipton: 14

“Officials in the mayor's office declined to reply to written and oral requests for comment over a three-day period about who decided to recycle the steel and the concern that the decision might be handicapping the investigation. ‘The city considered it reasonable to have recovered structural steel recycled,’ said Matthew G. Monahan, a spokesman for the city's Department of Design and Construction, which is in charge of debris removal at the site.”

Why didn’t the city simply stop recycling the steel? Again, the outright refusal of city officials to desist from recycling the steel strongly suggests their contravention of the law was deliberate and motivated by intent to prevent the discovery of a crime they knew had taken place.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> sorry-------I attacked your idols.   You have a right to your religious
> beliefs



I'd love to see you try to attack my idols.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > swallowing the swill presented by  "GLOBAL RESEARCH"  is easy for folks who
> ...



I tried asking the 'messenger' about the numerous gaping, conspiracy crippling holes in the truther explanations he offered us. And the messenger fled with his tail tucked between his legs, utterly unable and failing completely.

And this is *before* the messenger gave us a batshit conspiracy about 'angle cut girders' to try and prop up his debunked 'thermite' conspiracy, insisting that the clean up crews would never cut girders at 45 degree angles.

*Until we showed the messenger a picture of the clean up crews doing *exactly* that.* At which point, the messenger abandoned his failed 'thermite' nonsense and skittered to yet another vague conspiracy theory.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you got a citation for  "calls for preservation of evidence"------and 'destruction"
> ...



And by 'destroying evidence', you mean they cleared the debris from ground zero?

So your working conspiracy is that a clean up crew hired to remove debris from ground zero........*removed debris from ground zero. *

Um, wow. That's just so spectacularly underwhelming. What's your next 'revelation'? Garbage men take out garbage? Window washers wash windows?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Its not like Angelo has actuually watched the truther conspiracy videos he's spamming. Or has the slightest clue what's in them. He simply doesn't understand the very conspiracies he's spewing. 

When I asked him the most basic questions about the silly thermite conspiracy he offered us...


_"Thermite reactions are absolutely and completely obvious. And with 47 core columns and 240 perimeter columns per floor and the tower coming down from the point of impact with the planes to the ground, e*ach floor would have had to been destroyed individually. * That's roughly 90 floors on one tower and about 80 on the other, that would have been *nearly 50,000 individual thermite reactions* that would have needed to have gone off.

With the 240 perimeter columns are on the outside of the building, *exposed to open air. *So when the 10s or thousands of thermite reactions went off, they would have lit the WTC towers so brightly you would have been able to see the light from orbit. 

Yet.....nothing. Not a single thermite reaction was ever seen. *Despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of them. 

Where were the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that the Truther thermite theory requires?"

*_
.....Angelo predictably skittered to yet another conspiracy, abandoning his debunked 'thermite' nonsense. That's what I love about Truthers. They treat their own silly conspiracies like meaningless garbage.

Which is convenient.....as I treat them the same way.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Skylar said:


> And by 'destroying evidence', you mean they cleared the debris from ground zero?
> 
> So your working conspiracy is that a clean up crew hired to remove debris from ground zero........*removed debris from ground zero. *
> 
> Um, wow. That's just so spectacularly underwhelming.


Not in the mood for trolls today, but I won't put you on ignore like I probably should.
Have a nice day, Huckleberry.

If you guys are so sure you're right, why do you keep quoting me and bumping this thread back up ?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Skylar said:


> _*
> *_
> .....Angelo predictably skittered to yet another conspiracy, abandoning his debunked 'thermite' nonsense. That's what I love about Truthers. *They treat their own silly conspiracies like meaningless garbage.*
> 
> Which is convenient.....as I treat them the same way.


You just admitted you're a fucking paid troll douchebag. How many 9/11 keyword
screens in your little cubicle there Timmy ?

Who else is they ? I'm the only one here. Go back through all 50 pages and I have about 3 advocates at the most.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And by 'destroying evidence', you mean they cleared the debris from ground zero?
> ...



And by 'trolls', you mean anyone who questions any of the absurd conspiracies you've offered or applies common sense or reason to them.
*
Sorry, but your 'thermite' conspiracy is just a terrrible explaination. *

Your thermite theory requires 10 of thousands of thermite reactions, the overwhelming majority of which would have been on the OUTSIDE of the building. Yet, we didn't see any of these 10s of thousands of reactions.

And thermite is super obvious, burning so brightly that it can permanently damage your eyes if you even look at it. And yet, nothing.

How do you account for this MASSIVE inconsistency between the conspiracy you've offered and the ACTUAL events?

You can't. You're stumped. You abandon your silly 'thermite' nonsense, skittering to an all new conspiracy. *If your conspiracies had merit, they could withstand questioning*. But your absurd conspiracies collapse the moment that any question is asked.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > _*
> ...



I just admitted that I treat your conspiracies* the same way you do*; like they're meaningless garbage to be tossed on the intellectual midden heap. As you've straight up abandoned your own claims, wiping your ass with your own accusations the moment any questions are asked about them. 

Why would you expect me or anyone else to treat them any better? You've just demonstrated how useless your conspiracies are as they fold and collapse the moment they're subject to questioning.

*If your truther conspiracies had merit, they could withstand questioning. Yet the moment your conspiracies are questioned, they fold.*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Boy you're one of the slower ones aren't you ?

_‘Conspiracy theory’ is a term that strikes fear and anxiety in the hearts of most every public figure, particularly journalists and academics. Since the 1960s the label has become a disciplinary device that has been overwhelmingly effective in defining certain events as off limits to inquiry or debate. Especially in the United States, raising legitimate questions about dubious official narratives destined to inform public opinion (and thereby public policy) is a major thought crime that must be cauterized from the public psyche at all costs…_ _CIA Document 1035-960 played a definitive role in making the ‘conspiracy theory’ term a weapon to be wielded against almost any individual or group calling the government’s increasingly clandestine programs and activities into question. _*– *From CIA Document 1035-960  

_We’ll know our disinformation program is complete when everything the American public believes is false. — _William Casey, Ronald Reagan’s first CIA Director (from Casey’s first staff meeting, 1981)

_It is quite easy for a disinformation agent to spin a rich disinformation tale and then craft several different versions of the tale with new ‘facts’ to support the story in each one. These tales are usually a good mix of verifiable facts and cleverly designed lies, so that people who check the ‘facts’ tend to believe the lies that are mixed in._ –*– *from: Disinformation Agents

It wasn’t very many years after the world-wide web became operational that it was contaminated by secret disinformation agencies and also by individuals that were eventually called internet trolls. Trolls (defined below) began interjecting themselves – uninvited and unwanted – into otherwise useful and productive conversations involving web-groups of like-minded individuals.

These trolls, intent on scurrilously confusing various website commenters, seemed to delight in angering up certain online groups. Typically, a lot of time and effort was wasted in such fake arguments before members of the group finally realized that they had been ambushed by a disinformation agent.

Many folks might recall how promising were the prospects for the internet’s new method of communication that was affordable, quick and paperless. Many envisioned an internet that was “without commercial interruptions” and a way to promote healthy interactions between well-meaning people of different races, religions, politics, commitments, lifestyles and cultures.

Progressive-thinking folks without ulterior motives saw the internet as a new way to explore and solve some of the common threats to them or the planet. Peacemakers saw the internet as a tool that could expose the ideological enemies of the exploited 99% and perhaps even unite against the predatory elites in the ruling 1%. Some saw opportunities to expose and then eliminate fascism, racism, militarism, corporatism, bigotry, pollution, over-population and income inequality (and, more recently, global climate change) and to foster understanding and cooperation between various cultures.

Tragically, before you could say “corrupt crony capitalism”, the web was dominated – and then essentially owned – by profiteering corporations that saw world peace and cooperation as a threat to their greedy profiteering goals. (Peace is never as profitable as war or the rumors or war.)

In the viewpoint of amoral corporations, the internet was seen as just another way to market their products to otherwise inaccessible consumers, even if their infernal advertisements were uninvited and unwanted by most internet users (albeit sometimes entertaining) .

But, while Big Business and the investor classes took over the internet, the web also became a recruitment tool for assorted hate groups like white supremacists, religious bigots, racists and neo-fascist talk show hosts who all developed a following and websites that allowed them to spew their hate, bigotry and disinformation much more efficiently.

*Why and How Propaganda Works*

The internet, like so much of what passes for technological advancement in our commercialized society, has, predictably, become a force for ill, not unlike how Joseph Goebbels and the Nazi Party used the universally-accessible and very affordable radio to spew their right-wing hate propaganda in the 1930s and 40s (after first smashing the liberal media’s printing presses, of course).

But the ruling elites who own the trans-national mega-corporations also own our legislative bodies and our major media. That often nefarious Gang of Four has brain-washed their way into our hearts, minds and bank accounts. Many of them can be seen eagerly pig feeding at the trough of more than one government bureaucratic agency that may be busily granting no-bid contracts behind closed doors.

These corporations, in the interest of unlimited (and unsustainable) stock price growth, have been compelled by their stakeholders to plunge head-long into the soul-destroying muck of the dog-eat-dog-competition that exists in both business and political spheres. The muck has become much less embarrassing – but no less odious – since the democracy-destroying Citizen’s United Supreme Court decision of 2011 that legalized the anonymous bribery of most political candidates and made the fiction of corporate personhood the law of the land.

As an example of how propaganda works, we need to examine the CIA, America’s major national intelligence agency and propaganda machine. The unofficial motto of the CIA, “Admit nothing, deny everything and make counter-accusations.” was blurted out by Porter Goss, GW Bush’s second CIA director in 2005. The official motto of Britain’s CIA-equivalent MI6 is “Semper Occultus” (Always Secret) and, according to the whistle-blowing, ex-Israeli Mossad agent Victor Ostrovsky, the Mossad’s motivating motto has always been “By Way of Deception, Thou Shalt Make War” (derived from a phrase from the book of Proverbs).

*Weaponizing the term “Conspiracy Theory”*

But the fact (not just the theory) of widespread official conspiracies (along with the obligatory disinformation and cover-up operations) isn’t really new. As one prime example, the CIA (which by law is forbidden to have anything to do with domestic affairs [the FBI’s job]) has been a huge disinformation agency for as long as it has been in existence.

The CIA institutionalized the term “conspiracy theory” in its very successful attempt to derail the honest attempts to investigate the roles of various governmental agencies and individuals that were involved in the execution of President Kennedy in 1963. (See the documentation of that assertion at the end of this column.)

Of course, all clandestine state-sponsored secret service agencies (like the CIA, MI6 and the Mossad) routinely and shamelessly make use of lies, secrecy, deception and false flag operations in their daily affairs. It is a fact of life for such secret agencies and it is all accomplished in the name of “national security”.

The CIA has admitted that it routinely “plants” stories in the mainstream media. Those “press releases” contain disinformation that influences the perceptions of the electorate and thus national policy. See the evidence for that in the following video (and the narrative that follows):

CIA Admits Using MSM To Manipulate The USA (Video) – Infinite Unknown.

It is a certainty that the FBI, the NSA, the Pentagon, the Joint Chiefs of Staff and the White House (not to mention most corporations) do the same.

Secret intelligence agencies such as the CIA routinely concoct conspiracies that involve spying, regime changes, de-stabilization of governments, expansion of military bases and even torture, disappearances, “suicides” and extrajudicial assassinations as a matter of course. Of course, all leaked evidence of what are often unethical, immoral or even criminal deeds must be denied.

On 9/11/01, for example, many investigative journalists and alert citizens saw with their own eyes that the three WTC towers had obviously been suddenly and unexpectedly brought down by controlled demolitions. Their suspicions were affirmed by the multitude of video and science-based evidence that abounds online. (Start your own edification by listening to real experts who know the real science of controlled demolitions by clicking on: Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth | WTC Twin Towers and Building 7.)

*If You See Something, Say Something (Unless it’s Conspiratorial)*

We American citizens have been advised by our government to “say something if we see something”, so those patriots who loved their country enough to have a lover’s quarrel with it, kept pointing out the improbability – indeed impossibility –  of the Bush White House’s conspiracy theory (that a group of Saudi Arabian nationals conspired to fly two jets into two buildings, causing office fires that rapidly burned down three concrete, massively steel-reinforced, essentially non-flammable high-rise towers, with ach of the three buildings successively collapsing into fine powder in less than 10 seconds). Unbelievable.

Bush failed in trying to silence those patriotic observers from speaking out by holding a very unconvincing press conference denigrating those who espoused “outlandish conspiracy theories”. However, the mainstream media (including the New York Times, which falsely claims to publish “all the news that’s fit to print”) got thoroughly on board with the cover-up. Sadly, since then, anybody who didn’t see what really happened on that day has been effectively brain-washed to believe whatever the major media dis-informed them on, and that includes most of the millennials who were either unaware or unborn at the time of the deed!

Tragically, most of the distracted, deceived or too busy Americans succumbed to the totally blacked-out propaganda efforts and their in-bred need to be obedient to authority figures; and thus most Americans were led to believe the deniers of the truth rather than the powerful evidence of conspiracy.

One of the reasons that I am addressing this topic in this column is the fact that recently there have been a number of examples of disinformation in my local media about real conspiracies about which I have enough expertise to be able to disprove the claims that were made.

A recent letter to the editor in my local newspaper regurgitated the disproven “conventional wisdom” that live virus, mercury-containing or aluminum-containing vaccines are all safe and effective, that they never cause neurological damage to infants and that the infamously-smeared British gastroenterologist Andrew Wakefield’s research on autism and vaccines was a fraud.

(For those uninformed or misinformed about the Big Pharma-manufactured Wakefield pseudo-controversy: In 1998, the once-prestigious British Lancet medical journal published Dr Wakefield’s ground-breaking research that proved the connection between (the British pharmaceutical company) GlaxoSmithKline’s live measles virus-containing MMR vaccine and a disabling measles virus-caused inflammatory enterocolitis disorder in a group of severely-regressed autistic kids (each of whom had been developing normally until being injected with the scheduled MMR vaccination). The validity of the study, incidentally, has been replicated by other researchers, but the pharmaceutical firm Glaxo cunningly executed a massive disinformation campaign that resulted in the complicit British Medical Association stripping Wakefield of his license to practice medicine!) For documentation of the Wakefield smear campaign, go to a series of videos, starting with this one:


Another recent article in my local newspaper falsely claimed that the persistent aerosol spray that can occasionally be seen coming from large, non-commercial jets are simply “contrails” that are capable of making hazy the cloudless blue skies that the weatherman had forecast the night before. (Contrails are an abbreviation of “condensation trails” that can indeed represent frozen water vapor from jet engine exhaust, but that only momentarily freezes at the extremely cold temperatures at extremely high altitudes and then evaporates rapidly.) The proven fact of the matter is that any jet plane trail that lasts longer than a few seconds is actually a “chemtrail” that is composed of metallic nanoparticles like aluminum, barium or strontium that are sprayed, as part of secret governmental/military weather modification experiments, but which persist in the air, potentially cooling the earth slightly by reflecting the sun’s rays upward (watch www.geoengineeringwatch.org for the documentation).

*Definitions to Help Understand Disinformation Agendas*

Therefore, in an attempt to explore the interactions between the pejorative term “conspiracy theory” and the prevalence of “disinfo agents”, I include here some relevant definitions of terms, obtained from easily accessible online sources:

*Conspiracy theory*: An explanatory proposition that accuses two or more people, a group, or an organization of having caused or covered up, through deliberate collusion, an event or phenomenon of great social, political, or economic impact. Such conspiracy theories are frequently proven to be truthful when the bullying disinformation campaigns that try to silence them are revealed as false, misleading, impossible and/or unscientific.

*False flag operation*: A covert operation that is designed to deceive in such a way that the operation appears as though it is being carried out by entities other than those who actually planned and executed them. Usually there is an ulterior motive, such as starting a war or invasion under false pretenses and blaming the war on some other entity, such as the victim of the false flag op.

*Misinformation:* False or inaccurate information.

*Disinformation:* False information that is intended to mislead, especially propaganda issued by a government organization or a corporate advertiser.

*Troll:* A supernatural creature of Scandinavian folklore, whose ancestors were thought to have carried massive stones into the countryside (although actually the result of glaciers). Living in hills, mountains, caves, or under bridges, they are stupid, large, brutish, hairy, long-nosed, and bug-eyed, and may also have multiple heads or horns. Trolls love to eat people, especially small children.

*Internet **troll**:* A person, usually operating under a pseudonym, who posts deliberately provocative messages to a newsgroup or message board* with the intention of provoking maximum disruption and argument*. They are often paid by nefarious sources but sometime are motivated to do so for their own amusement. They often try to provoke dissension and doubt by writing dis-informational letters to the editors of newspapers.

Another good definition of an *internet troll*: A person who purposely and deliberately starts an online or media argument in a manner which attacks others on a forum without in any way listening to the arguments proposed by other commenters. *He will often use ad hominem attacks.*

*Internet shill*: Someone who promotes something or someone online for pay without divulging that they are associated with the entity they shill for. Shills promote companies, products, public figures and viewpoints for profit, while pretending to have no motivation for doing so other than personal belief. Alternatively, they sometimes denigrate someone or something, such as a political viewpoint or a competitor’s product, that is in conflict with the entity they serve. Shill jobs are telecommute positions or are conducted from temporary offices which are frequently moved to avoid detection.

*Conventional wisdom:* opinions or beliefs, often theoretical and even erroneous, that are held or accepted by most people. Often such “wisdom” contradicts known facts. (Ex: “The earth is flat” was at one time conventional wisdom for over 99% of the population.)

*Propaganda:* Information of a biased or misleading nature and used to promote or publicize a particular political cause or point of view. Corporations call it advertising.

*Clandestine/Covert:* Referring to secrecy or concealment, especially for purposes of subversion or deception.

*Hate group:* A group whose members have beliefs or practices that attack or malign an entire class of people. They all have websites. (A few examples from the courageous Southern Poverty Law Center are at: Hate Map: Ku Klux Klan, White Nationalist, Racist Skinhead, Christian Identity, Neo-Confederate, Holocaust Denial groups, Anti-LGBT groups, Anti-Immigrant groups, Anti-Muslim groups, etc.

*How Disinformation Agents Spread Their Webs of Deception*

Information obtained from: Disinformation Agents

It is quite easy for a disinformation agent to spin a rich disinformation tale and then craft several different versions of the tale with new ‘facts’ to support the story in each one. These tales are usually a good mix of verifiable facts and cleverly designed lies, so that people who check the ‘facts’ tend to believe the lies that are mixed in.

The disinformation agent has only to feed these versions of his tale to several of the many conspiracy oriented websites out there, and it’s all over the Internet – but not on reliable websites. These same disinformation agents will use pseudonyms to join in on the discussions generated by their « news » so that they can manipulate the direction that comments take.

Below are excerpts from a short article that was published on the GlobalResearch.ca website on January 22, 2013:

*CIA Document 1035-960 and Conspiracy Theory:*

*the Foundation of a Weaponized Term*

_https://memoryholeblog.com/2013/01/20/cia-document-1035-960-foundation-of-a-weaponized-term/_

‘Conspiracy theory’ is a term that strikes fear and anxiety in the hearts of most every public figure, particularly journalists and academics. Since the 1960s the label has become a disciplinary device that has been overwhelmingly effective in defining certain events as off limits to inquiry or debate. Especially in the United States, raising legitimate questions about dubious official narratives destined to inform public opinion (and thereby public policy) is a major thought crime that must be cauterized from the public psyche at all costs.

…it was the Central Intelligence Agency that likely played the greatest role in effectively ‘weaponizing’ the term. In the groundswell of public skepticism about the Warren Commission’s findings on the assassination of President John F. Kennedy, the CIA sent a detailed directive to all of its bureaus, titled ‘Countering Criticism of the Warren Commission Report’.

The dispatch played a definitive role in making the ‘conspiracy theory’ term a weapon to be wielded against almost any individual or group calling the government’s increasingly clandestine programs and activities into question.

“This important memorandum and its broad implications for American politics and public discourse are detailed in a forthcoming book by Florida State University political scientist Lance deHaven-Smith, titled Conspiracy Theory in America. Dr. deHaven-Smith devised the State Crimes Against Democracy (SCAD) concept to interpret and explain potential government complicity in events such as the Gulf of Tonkin incident, the major political assassinations of the 1960s, and 9/11.

The agency was especially interested in maintaining the CIA’s own image and role as it “contributed information to the [Warren] investigation.

The memorandum lays out a detailed series of actions and techniques for ‘countering and discrediting the claims of the so-called conspiracy theorists, so as to inhibit the circulation of such claims in other countries’.

The agency also directed its members ‘[t]o employ propaganda assets to [negate] and refute the attacks of the critics. Book reviews and feature articles are particularly appropriate for this purpose’.

CIA Document 1035-960 further delineates specific techniques for countering ‘conspiratorial’ arguments centering on the Warren Commission’s findings. Such responses and their coupling with the pejorative label have been routinely wheeled out to this day in various guises by corporate media outlets, commentators and political leaders against those demanding truth and accountability about momentous public events.

Today, more so than ever, news media personalities and commentators occupy powerful positions for initiating propaganda activities closely resembling those set out in 1035-960 against anyone who might question state-sanctioned narratives of controversial and poorly understood occurrences.

…the almost uniform public acceptance of official accounts concerning unresolved events such as the Oklahoma City Murrah Federal Building bombing, 9/11, and most recently the Sandy Hook Elementary School massacre, is largely guaranteed.

The effect on academic and journalistic inquiry into ambiguous and unexplained events that may in turn mobilize public inquiry, debate and action has been dramatic and far-reaching. One need only look to the rising police state and evisceration of civil liberties and constitutional protections as evidence of how this set of subtle and deceptive intimidation tactics has profoundly encumbered the potential for future independent self-determination and civic empowerment.

Weaponizing the Term « Conspiracy Theory »: Disinformation Agents and the CIA  |  Mondialisation - Centre de Recherche sur la Mondialisation


----------



## Skylar (Oct 4, 2019)

Lets try this again, 'messenger'. 
_
Thermite reactions are absolutely and completely obvious. And with 47 core columns and 240 perimeter columns per floor and the tower coming down from the point of impact with the planes to the ground, e*ach floor would have had to been destroyed individually. * That's roughly 90 floors on one tower and about 80 on the other, that would have been *nearly 50,000 individual thermite reactions* that would have needed to have gone off.

With the 240 perimeter columns are on the outside of the building, *exposed to open air. *So when the 10s or thousands of thermite reactions went off, they would have lit the WTC towers so brightly you would have been able to see the light from orbit. 

Yet.....nothing. Not a single thermite reaction was ever seen. *Despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of them. 

Where were the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that the Truther thermite theory requires?*
_
What are the odds that you're going to give us yet another snivelling excuse why youu can't possibly explain away these massive, conspiracy crippling holes in your explanation. I'd say that number that comes *just* before 100%.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Boy you're one of the slower ones aren't you ?
> 
> _‘Conspiracy theory’ is a term that strikes fear and anxiety in the hearts of most every public figure, particularly journalists and academics. Since the 1960s the label has become a disciplinary device that has been overwhelmingly effective in defining certain events as off limits to inquiry or debate. Especially in the United States, raising legitimate questions about dubious official narratives destined to inform public opinion (and thereby public policy) is a major thought crime that must be cauterized from the public psyche at all costs…_ _CIA Document 1035-960 played a definitive role in making the ‘conspiracy theory’ term a weapon to be wielded against almost any individual or group calling the government’s increasingly clandestine programs and activities into question. _*– *From CIA Document 1035-960
> 
> ...



And shocker.....another massive block post that you've neither read nor understand as an excuse to abandon your own conspiracy nonsense.

If your conspiracy had merit, it could withstand questions. Like this one:

_Thermite reactions are absolutely and completely obvious. And with 47 core columns and 240 perimeter columns per floor and the tower coming down from the point of impact with the planes to the ground, e*ach floor would have had to been destroyed individually. * That's roughly 90 floors on one tower and about 80 on the other, that would have been *nearly 50,000 individual thermite reactions* that would have needed to have gone off.

With the 240 perimeter columns are on the outside of the building, *exposed to open air. *So when the 10s or thousands of thermite reactions went off, they would have lit the WTC towers so brightly you would have been able to see the light from orbit. 

Yet.....nothing. Not a single thermite reaction was ever seen. *Despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of them. 

Where were the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that the Truther thermite theory requires?
*_

Yet you skurry away when anyone points the obvious and intractable inconsistencies between your conspiracy.....and what actually happened.

If your theory had merit, you wouldn't have to run. Yet you've had your tail tucked firmly between your quivering haunches for a day, easily run off of your claims by any application of common sense or reason. 

Again...._shocker. _


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> View attachment 282838



I'm just asking some obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask about the thermite theory, Angelo. Questions that you *should* have asked before you started apeing this nonsense. 

*And your conspiracy collapses when subject to these obvious questions*. Like....where are the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that your theory requires?

You keep running, I'll keep laughing. Deal?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I'm just asking some obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask about the thermite theory, Angelo. Questions that you *should* have asked before you started apeing this nonsense.
> 
> *And your conspiracy collapses when subject to these obvious questions*. Like....where are the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that your theory requires?
> 
> You keep running, I'll keep laughing. Deal?


Again. The burden of proof is on you.
There was never an official criminal investigation-- in fact it was one cover-up after another.
So it's our job, the public, to ask the questions, not yours. ( whoever you are)


----------



## Skylar (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just asking some obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask about the thermite theory, Angelo. Questions that you *should* have asked before you started apeing this nonsense.
> ...



Laughing......um, no. It isn't. I have zero burden of proof to disprove *your* conspiracy theories.

*The obligation is on you to factually establish your claims. *And you've failed utterly. You can't even answer the most obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask about the thermite theory. Like...
*
Where are the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that your theory requires? 

Remember, the vast majority would have been on the OUTSIDE of the building, visible to any camera or viewer of the towers. Yet....nothing.*

And when I ask these obvious, reasonable questions......your conspiracy collapses. With even you abandoning it.

Demonstrating just how awful an explanation the thermite theory is at describing the actual events.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


About the ignore option, I just changed my mind.
Goodbye.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Demonstrating just how awful an explanation the thermite theory is at describing the actual events.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Some of the most important questions in history as a matter of fact.
> 
> Here again is the fateful day that changed the world .
> 
> ...


Try reading the site by structural engineers, not just one
Might help


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Try reading the site by structural engineers, not just one
> Might help


Thank you J Edgar ph3iron.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Try reading the site by structural engineers, not just one
> ...


Nwo? And I thought gateway pundit was the dumbest?
I'll try to find the site for you.
Prob thought the con saw Muslims celebrating too?


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Try reading the site by structural engineers, not just one
> ...


This might help to get you started
Twin towers research refutes 9/11 conspiracy theories


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> This might help to get you started
> Twin towers research refutes 9/11 conspiracy theories


You can do some reading too. 
Here may be a good start.
Who could have placed explosives in the World Trade Center (WTC) buildings? As a society we are faced with this question due to the growing amount of evidence that explosives were used to bring down all three buildings, and due to the enormous implications of that possibility. The evidence includes the unprecedented nature of what happened that day, the eyewitness testimonies of people present at the site, and the physical evidence demonstrated by photographs and videos. 1, 2 Evidence for explosives is also given through proof by contradiction in that seven years of ever-changing government reports could not provide a non-explosive story for destruction of the WTC buildings. 3, 4, 5 More recently, peer-reviewed scientific papers show that energetic materials were present at the WTC, as indicated by the environmental data and the dust from Ground Zero. 6, 7, 8

The forensic investigation of explosions typically aims to determine who had the means, opportunity and motive to accomplish the explosive event. 9 When that approach is taken with the WTC, we can see that those who had the greatest means and opportunity also had the greatest motive. For example, we've seen that certain tenant companies that occupied the WTC towers not only had the opportunity, but they also had the means in terms of access and expertise, to place explosives in the buildings. 10 We also know that the security companies that were responsible for planning and implementing the security plan for the towers, after the 1993 bombing, appeared to have benefited from the attacks. 11 Additionally, the companies reviewed were connected to each other through certain powerful people and organizations, and had all done major work for the Saudi Arabian government.

In addition to the actual placement of explosives, those involved would need to cleanup any evidence of explosives remaining at the site. In this final essay of a multi-part series, it will be seen that certain people had the means, opportunity and motive to destroy such evidence at Ground Zero, and that something was being hidden after the buildings fell. These facts will be reviewed in light of the knowledge that the debris was considered highly sensitive and nearly all the steel evidence was quickly destroyed. 12 Additionally, although security at the site was intense, safety management was lax or nonexistent and human concerns took a back seat to the goal of rapidly disposing of the evidence. Other curious facts include that known criminal entities were hired to accomplish the debris removal, and that evidence was stolen from Fresh Kills landfill with the approval and coordination of FBI agents.

With all of this in mind, we'll look at who was in charge at Ground Zero and Fresh Kills landfill, and therefore who had the opportunity to destroy evidence of explosives. We'll also look at those who benefited from the cleanup, either through profiting from the debris removal or the rebuilding of Manhattan, or through promotions and partnerships after the events.

13, 14

Giuliani's Office of Emergency Management (OEM) staff also had foreknowledge about the fall of the buildings, and they warned some people. This was reported by Richard Zarrillo, an EMT at the scene, when he said: "_OEM says the buildings are going to collapse; we need to get out,"_ and_ "I was just at OEM. The message I was given was that the buildings are going to collapse; we need to get our people out_." 15



Fire department Captain Abdo Nahmod was with Zarrillo, just before they were warned, and both had been told to make the OEM functional in WTC7. But, Nahmod reported: "_Moments thereafter we were advised by the staff at OEM that we were to vacate the building [and] that they believed there was another possible plane on its way and [we] proceeded down the stairwell of World Trade [7] all the way down to the ground floor_." 16

In the lobby of Building 7, Zarillo and Nahmod apparently met with EMS Division Chief John Peruggia, OEM Deputy Director Richard Rotanz and an unidentified representative from the City's Department of Buildings. Peruggia later said, "_..it was brought to my attention, it was believed that the structural damage that was suffered to the towers was quite significant and they were very confident that the building's stability was compromised and they felt that the north tower was in danger of a near imminent collapse_." 17

Richard Rotanz was later said to be the one behind the claim that a third plane was heading toward New York. Rotanz reportedly got that information from a Secret Service agent who was with him in WTC 7 at the time, and spread the information to OEM leadership. 18 Therefore Rotanz was actually behind two important claims that morning, the first was that there was a third hijacked plane headed for the area, which was presumably the reason why the OEM emergency center was closed down before either tower fell (before 9:44 AM), and the second claim was that the towers were in danger of imminent collapse.

In any case, this is an incredible statement -- that "they were very confident that the building's stability was compromised" -- considering that no building had ever suffered global collapse from fire. Zarrillo learned just how incredible this information was when he tried to spread the word to the fire chiefs in other areas, none of whom had predicted any such danger. When Zarrillo told Chief Ganci about Peruggia's startling news, Ganci's response was, "_who the fuck told you that_?" 19

While Zarrillo was trying to warn people, Giuliani and his Police Commissioner Bernard Kerik were wandering around the WTC site after the planes had hit the towers. Fire Marshal Steven Mosiello stated -- "_At that point the Mayor shows up. I was standing away from the command post, and the Mayor showed up.. I remember the Mayor being with Commissioner Kerik and himself and a lot of their aides and escorts or whatever_." 20

By the time the south tower did fall, Giuliani and Kerik had already moved away from immediate danger, but were still nearby. As they were walking, they coincidentally happened upon a TV reporter who had, just the year before, published a flattering biography of Giuliani called "Rudy Giuliani: Emperor of the City." This apparent coincidence is what led to Giuliani being portrayed as the heroic leader of the response to 9/11, through a series of "walking press conferences" on that day. 21

Fire Chief Joseph Pfeifer, who was at the command post in the lobby of the North Tower, testified that -- "_Right before the South Tower collapsed, I noticed a lot of people just left the lobby, and I heard we had a crew of all different people, high-level people in government, everybody was gone, almost like they had information that we didn't have_." 22

Who were these high-level people in government gathering in the lobby of the north tower, that had information others did not have? Reports are that this group included Richard Sheirer, the director of the OEM. It was said that -- "He's the guy Giuliani calls the man behind the curtain." 23 Others suggested: "Since September 11, Sheirer has taken charge of the biggest cleanup effort in American history." Whether or not he helped with the cleanup, Sheirer did have significant responsibility in his role, having at various times "briefed President Bush, Tony Blair, and Henry Kissinger". 24

It was reported that Sheirer and others spent a full hour in the north tower lobby, while the towers were burning. But no one knows what they were doing there. As stated before, the OEM center in WTC 7 was shutdown early, and Sheirer himself never went there. Instead, he and his staff went to the north tower lobby and apparently did nothing but waited. Although Sheirer later claimed to have made some calls, "no steps to coordinate the response were ever discovered."25, 26

To some degree, Sheirer was officially portrayed as incompetent. John Farmer, 9/11 Commission staff member, said of Sheirer:

"_We [the 9/11 Commission] tried to get a sense of what Sheirer was really doing. We tried to figure it out from the videos. We couldn't tell. Everybody from OEM was with him, virtually the whole chain of command. Some of them should have been at the command center_." Fire Captain Kevin Culley, who worked at OEM, later was asked why most of the OEM's top brass were with him at the scene of the incident, and he said: "_I don't know what they were doing. It was Sheirer's decision to go there on his own. The command center would normally be the focus of a major event and that would be where I would expect the director to be_."27

Sheirer now works at Giuliani's firm, Giuliani Partners, along with Pasquale J. (Pat) D'Amuro, the FBI agent who ran the PENTTBOM investigation and stole evidence from Ground Zero (see below), and Michael D. Hess, who was present in WTC7 with explosive witness Barry Jennings. Bernard Kerik worked at Giuliani Partners as well, from the time he left his Police Commissioner post in December 2001 until resigning from the firm in December 2004. While he worked at Giuiliani's firm, Kerik took a short leave when he was appointed by George W. Bush to be Minister of the Interior for Iraq and Senior Policy Advisor to L. Paul Bremer, then the Iraq Occupation Governor. In Iraq, Kerik was assigned to oversee the training of the Iraqi Police by contractor Dyncorp.

It was claimed that -- "Mr. Kerik brings a wide array of experience to the new job, and a familiarity with the culture and political realities of the Middle East. Beginning in the 1970's, he worked in the region as a security expert, including four years in the employ of the Saudi royal family." 28 During Kerik's time in Saudi Arabia, starting in 1978, he worked in security at a construction site in the desert and learned from a "squad of mercenaries and disillusioned Vietnam War veterans how to carry himself." He also developed "a taste for the spoils of mercenary pay: Gucci shoes, Rolex watches, European suits, according to his memoir." 29

Kerik's work in Iraq was widely recognized as a dismal failure. By the time his remarkably short assignment was over, he had offended the US military and left the newly forming Iraqi police force in shambles. General Ricardo Sanchez, the top military leader in Iraq during that time said that Kerik focused more on "conducting raids and liberating prostitutes" than training the Iraqis. 30

It seemed that only one person was impressed with "The Baghdad Terminator," as Kerik was called during his three months in Iraq, and that one supporter was Donald Rumsfeld. "Since Bernie Kerik left," Rumsfeld complained, "I understand things have slowed down on police training."31 For some reason, Rumsfeld's perspective on Kerik's performance seemed biased.

After returning from Iraq, Kerik went back to Giuliani Partners and remained there until President Bush nominated him to replace Tom Ridge as Secretary of the Department of Homeland Security. That nomination was shot down quickly, as the public began to understand more about Kerik's background.

Kerik had been appointed NYC Police Commissioner in August 2000, despite the fact that -- "More than half of Giuliani's cabinet opposed Kerik's appointment." 32 Giuliani later remembered having been briefed -- "on some aspects of Bernard B. Kerik's relationship with a company suspected of ties to organized crime before Mr. Kerik's appointment as New York City police commissioner". It seemed odd that Giuliani would need such a briefing, however, considering that Kerik had worked for Mr. Giuliani as a campaign bodyguard and chauffeur as early as 1993. 33

Kerik's connections to the mob were not a surprise to many people, because he was regularly embroiled in scandal. Bribery, tax fraud and document falsification are only some of the crimes for which Kerik was accused. 34 Finally, in October 2009, Kerik was sent to jail after a judge revoked his $500,000 bail and berated him publicly from the bench. The judge described Kerik as a "_toxic combination of self-minded focus and arrogance_." 35

But back on 9/11, the group of high-level government officials congregating in the north tower lobby also included John Odematt, the First Deputy Director of the OEM and former Executive Officer of the NYC Police Department's Intelligence Division. Odematt left the OEM in 2003 to work for Citigroup, the parent company for WTC 7 tenant Salomon Smith Barney.

Regardless of who had foreknowledge or what the imminent danger was, over the next few weeks and months there were heroic efforts made to rescue survivors. But those efforts were hampered by Giuliani's drive to cleanup the site rapidly. The commonly held story is that the government wanted to re-open Wall Street, and for that reason didn't care about the health of New Yorkers and first responders or about facilitating the most careful rescue operations. 36 But what if local authorities were actually in a hurry to remove evidence?

37

The steel evidence, "a significant amount" of which was quickly removed before investigators arrived, might have shown evidence of explosive damage, like metal "pedaling." But the steel was not the only evidence that was removed. For example, the black boxes that contain the flight data recorders and cockpit data recorders on every airliner were officially never found for either AA Flight 11 or UA Flight 175. This claim came from the FBI and was supported by the 9/11 Commission report, but was contradicted by a number of people who worked at the site. Two Ground Zero workers claimed that they helped authorities find three of the four black boxes in October of 2001. One of them, New York City firefighter Nicholas DeMasi, described the recovery of the devices in a book. 38 Additionally, a source from the National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB), said -- " _Off the record, we had the boxes..You'd have to get the official word from the FBI as to where they are, but we worked on them here_." 39

The idea that the indestructible black boxes could not be found also appears to be in contradiction to the official claim that a passport of one of the alleged hijackers was found. On September 12th, 2001, it was reported that the passport of Satam al Suqami, who was said to be aboard American Airlines Flight 11, was recovered. 40 Because Flight 11 crashed directly into the middle of the north face of the north tower, and was buried within the building, this passport would have had to stay intact throughout the crash event and then withstand the blast from the fuel fire and the ensuing fires fed by office furnishings (and thermitic materials). The rest of the spectacularly improbable path of the passport is not entirely clear, as the first reports said that it was found "in the rubble" but later 9/11 Commission staff member Susan Ginsberg testified that -- "_A passerby picked it up and gave it to a NYPD detective shortly before the World Trade Center towers collapsed_." 41 In other words, the passport was delivered through Bernard Kerik's department.

What other evidence might have been found and eliminated? Explosive initiators, like those sold by 9/11 Commissioner John Lehman's company, Special Devices Inc., would have been an important find. 42 But in Practical Bomb Scene Investigation, author James T. Thurman explains that -- "Regardless of how efficient the initiator is, all the explosives are never entirely used or destroyed." 43 Therefore, one might expect to find the remnants of whatever explosive materials were used to bring the buildings down. This might have included components of a thermite demolition device patented in 1996 by Komatsu, a company for which Marsh & McLennan executive (and Kerik's boss in Iraq) L. Paul Bremer was a board member. 44

Thermite is a chemical mixture of aluminum powder and one or more metal oxides, that releases an enormous amount of energy when the mixture is made to react. Nanothermites, developed by US national laboratories through the Department of Energy, are high-tech energetic materials made by preparing a mixture of ultra fine grain aluminum and metal oxides, intimately mixed on the nanometer scale. The large surface area to volume ratio of the reactants causes the rate of reaction to proceed much faster, and coupled with the addition of organic compounds to produce gases, nanothermites can be made to perform like high explosives. 45

Depending on the other explosive types used at the WTC, there might have been packaging materials remaining, like dynamite wrappers, paper backing for C-4, or plastic and metal clips from slurry and emulsion explosives. 46 According to a June 2000 Department of Justice guide, investigators would also typically look for timing devices. 47 Other clues normally sought include bomb components like external or internal containers, fragmented lengths of wire, batteries, or switches, or fully intact unexploded explosive devices. Due to the fact that nanothermite has been discovered in the WTC dust, any unexploded nanothermite would be important. But to remove such state-of-the-art evidence, one would need the experience to recognize it.

One such experienced organization was Science Applications International Corporation (SAIC). As mentioned in an earlier essay, SAIC was "the DOD and Homeland Security contractor that supplied the largest contingent of non-governmental investigators to the NIST WTC investigation. SAIC has extensive links to nanothermites, developing and judging nanothermite research proposals for the military and other military contractors, and developing and formulating nano-thermites directly. SAIC's subsidiary Applied Ordnance Technology has done research on the ignition of nanothermites with lasers." 48

SAIC, founded by a scientist from Los Alamos National Laboratory, had a long history at the WTC, having evaluated the basement levels of the buildings as a potential terrorist target in 1986. 49 Interestingly, the company was hired to investigate the 1993 bombing of the WTC, an event that was "remarkably like the one which" they had foreseen in 1986. 50 In fact, SAIC later boasted that -- "_After the 1993 World Trade Center bombing, our blast analyses produced tangible results that helped identify those responsible_." 51

It turns out that SAIC was one of the first organizations to show up at Ground Zero. The company claimed in its 2004 shareholder report that -- "Following the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, we responded rapidly to assist a number of customers near ground zero in New York City and in Washington, D.C." 52 In one of these instances, "SAIC technicians raced to Ground Zero within hours to install an ad hoc communications network for first responders and local financial companies." 53 Therefore, SAIC was in control of at least some of the communications at Ground Zero.

Perhaps the most interesting SAIC connection to the cleanup was John Blitch, a Lieutenant Colonel in the US Army's Special Forces, who was said to have retired from the Army just the day before 9/11. It was reported that Blitch was "filling out the paperwork in an out-processing office of the Pentagon on the morning of September 10, 2001," and that after "three years at the helm of the Defense Department's Tactical Mobile Robots Program," he was "leaving to direct the Center for Intelligent Robotics and Unmanned Systems at the Science Applications International Corporation." 54



Instead of traveling to his new job at SAIC on 9/11, "Blitch scrapped the trip . . . and headed for New York. On the road, Blitch donned his fatigues, dug out his military id, and worked his cell phone, summoning colleagues from Florida to Boston to pack up their finest tactical robots and rendezvous at Ground Zero." And "Over the next 11 days, the group's 17 robots squeezed into spaces too narrow for humans, dug through heaps of scalding rubble, and found seven bodies trapped beneath the mountains of twisted steel and shattered concrete." 55

An award presentation for Blitch stated that -- "Within 15 minutes of the second plane crash into the WTC, Blitch called roboticists and manufacturers with field-ready robots to supplement robots donated by the federal government's Defense Applied Research Projects Agency (DARPA). He drove to New York from Washington, DC, and within six hours was met by teams from nearby companies. Eighteen hours after the attacks, robots were on the rubble pile." 56

Lieutenant Colonel Blitch was experienced at such search missions, and had done "ground-breaking research in robot assisted search and rescue conducted during the Oklahoma City Bombing response". 57 Blitch was also the former chief of unmanned systems at the U.S. Special Operations Command (US SOCOM), which conducts covert and clandestine missions.

As an expert on unmanned aircraft, including Predator 2 and other drones, Blitch has stated: "Our airplanes are small and even look like birds -- so much so that other birds attack them and make mating advances on our aircraft". 58 Blitch developed his knowledge when he led the DARPA Tactical Mobile Robots program from 1998 to 2001. During this time, Blitch worked with NIST, the Commerce Department agency that wrote the final report on what happened at the WTC.59

In 1999, a report submitted to Blitch described laser technology being developed by the US Army in partnership with Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory and TRW. 60 By May 2001, laser technology was being used by Blitch's robot program. It was reported that -- "Robots are performing quite successfully in the field of explosive ordnance disposal (EOD)".. and "EOD units [include] a laser weapon for ordnance neutralization..[used to] burn unexploded ordnance." 61

Therefore, Lieutenant Colonel Blitch of SOCOM and SAIC had the means and opportunity to neutralize any unwanted explosives that might have been buried in the pile at Ground Zero. And his employer had done research on the laser ignition of nanothermites as stated before.

The environmental data generated by EPA and the University of California Davis are supportive of the hypothesis that unexplained explosive and/or incendiary events were occurring at the site during the cleanup efforts. 62 Could it be that SAIC, a company that benefited tremendously from 9/11 through increased defense and intelligence spending, was working to eliminate unexploded nanothermite and/or other energetic materials at Ground Zero?

If that were the case, SAIC might have been helped by experts in such explosive technology who were present at the site. In fact, representatives of the national laboratories run by the US Department of Energy (DOE) were present at Ground Zero. It was reported that -- "facilities providing staff and expertise included Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, Savannah River Technology Center [SRTC], and Idaho National Engineering and Environmental Laboratory." 63

SRTC personnel assisted "by providing much needed on-the-spot fabrication of unique technologies for use by the search and rescue teams at the World Trade Center." 64 SRTC technical support during the search and rescue efforts was "primarily in the area of custom video systems." 65 What LLNL staff were doing at Ground Zero is not entirely clear. But it is important to note that LLNL was among the first national laboratories to develop nanothermites, working in conjunction with NIST. Other laboratories like Los Alamos also developed nanothermites at about the same time, in the mid to late 1990s.

Also at Ground Zero, in the early days after 9/11, was Bechtel (Bechtel Environmental Safety & Health). Bechtel is in partnership with SAIC through a venture called Bechtel SAIC Company, LLC. It was said that the City "subcontracted Bechtel Corporation to assess [environmental hazards].. After the first week, Bechtel's involvement at the site was minimized by the City." Bechtel officially left the WTC site in November 2001.

66 Anthony Mann of E.J. Electric, one of the primary security companies for the WTC towers, said that -- "_Security is unbelievable. It's really on a need-to-be-down-there basis_." 67

Despite the high security, a number of people found their way onto the site, and some of them just happened to find themselves in charge of the cleanup operations. An example of this was David H. Griffin, a demolition contractor from North Carolina. Hearing about the attacks, Griffin set off immediately for Manhattan. Apparently, on Friday the 14th he walked directly into the Ground Zero site with little trouble. "Griffin quickly became known as 'Carolina' to then-Mayor Rudolph Guliani, who let Griffin have complete control of the clean-up of the site despite the fact that Griffin had no ties to New York and had never worked there." 68

It's unclear why Giuliani would have placed an unknown contractor, with no ties to New York City, in charge of demolition at the WTC site. But it's interesting to note that the D.H. Griffin company had worked closely with the US DOE and the Department of Defense, as early as 1994, according to Mr. Griffin. 69

There were several other people who claimed to be in charge of the cleanup operation at Ground Zero. As stated earlier, it was said that OEM was in charge, and that Richard Sheirer was the point person for the cleanup efforts. Others believed that Mike Burton, the executive deputy commissioner of the New York City Department of Design and Construction (DDC), was in charge. But Jim Abadie, who was the leader of one of four companies hired by the City to cleanup the debris, indicated that he didn't believe Burton was in charge. In a formal deposition, Abadie "smiled when [he] said, if you listen to Michael, it was him." 70

Most reports indicated that officials of the City of New York were in charge of the site, primarily through DDC. But the claim that Giuliani specifically put DDC in charge was downplayed by Burton, who said that the DDC just fell into its role as leader at the site.

That DDC would be in charge of the construction response was never an official charge from Coles or Mayor Rudolph Giuliani," Burton remembered, adding that: " _In early January, I realized that no one ever asked me to manage the effort at Ground Zero. I just did what I thought had to be done, and it just happened_." DDC Commissioner Kenneth Holden also said: " _We were there, no one said 'no,' so we went ahead_." 71

Mike Burton did coordinate the demolition and cleanup operations, but later testified that -- "Everything was coordinated through his boss Holden, deputy mayors and the mayor." 72

After his WTC work was done, DDC's Burton was hired as Senior Vice President of URS Corporation. URS is the same company that bought The Washington Group (Morrison-Knudsen), the south tower tenant that had so many connections to the DOE and that had been hired by the Army Corps of Engineers to demolish over 200 buildings. Today, the Washington Division of URS still helps manage and operate several national laboratories, including LLNL, through a partnership with Battelle. At URS, Burton is responsible for construction projects and is also involved in the company's Security Services Group. 73

At Ground Zero, DDC handed over the most important of its decision-making responsibility to LZA/Thornton-Tomasetti, whose leaders were Charles Thornton, later a member of the advisory board for the NIST WTC investigation, and Richard Tomasetti. The fact that LZA/Thornton-Tomasetti was really in charge became clear when someone needed to take responsibility for the decision to recycle all the steel evidence. It was finally said that Richard Tomasetti made that decision, despite the outrage from the public, fire engineering experts and the victim's family members. When asked why he did it, Tomasetti claimed that -- "had he known the direction that investigations into the collapses would take, he would have taken a different stand." 74

The recycling of the most important steel evidence was done in a hurry, as indicated by the US House Committee on Science report mentioned earlier. It was done so fast, in fact, that the City took much less than market value for the scrap metal. At the time, steel scrap was selling for $150 per ton, but those in charge of the WTC cleanup took just $120 per ton for the WTC steel. 75 It's not difficult to see that the $9 million lost in that transaction would have been useful to the many 9/11 first responders who have since become sick and are dying from their exposure to toxins at Ground Zero.

Tomasetti's extremely unpopular, and probably criminal, decision was supported by the new mayor of NYC, Michael Bloomberg. Using a strange, diversionary excuse, Bloomberg said: "_If you want to take a look at the construction methods and the design, that's in this day and age what computers do. Just looking at a piece of metal generally doesn't tell you anything_." Bloomberg's claim was not at all true, as forensic investigators will confirm.

Other than the supervisory firm LZA/Thornton-Tomasetti, the City also hired five construction companies to handle the majority of the debris removal, and the site was divided up among them. These five companies were AMEC Construction Management, Bovis Lend Lease, Turner Construction, Tully Construction and Tishman Construction. Charlie Vitchers, who worked for Jim Abadie at Bovis, and was a leader at Ground Zero, said the site was then broken up "_into basically five segments. Building 7 debris was given to Tishman. The northwest corner of the site was given to AMEC. The northeast section of the site was given to Tully. And the southwest corner of the site and Tower 2 debris removal was given to Bovis_." 76 Turner Construction was assigned to a central location between building 5 and building 6.

The five construction companies hired other sub-contractors to complete most of the actual debris removal. Most of the sub-contractors hired were suspected of being associated with organized crime. Some sub-contractors were reportedly linked to the Colombo crime family, including Civetta Cousins, and Yonkers Contracting. Others were associated with the Luchese crime family.

An interesting sidebar to this story is that, in October 1990, Louis DiBono, an associate of the Gambino crime family, was murdered in the basement levels of the WTC. DiBono claimed to have a contract worth millions of dollars to re-fireproof the WTC buildings. Sammy "The Bull" Gravano was charged with the murder but was apparently acting on the orders of John Gotti, the Gambino boss at the time. DiBono's body was found three days after he was murdered, in the parking garage of the WTC near where a bomb-laden van would be set-off three years later. 77

After 9/11, a contractor with one of the biggest presences at Ground Zero was Seasons Contracting Corp., owned by Salvatore Carucci, a reputed Luchese associate. "_We were called in by AMEC, one of the team of general contractors managing the cleanup_," said Bill Singley, a Seasons project manager. AMEC also hired Big Apple Wrecking, owned by Harold Greenberg, a reputed mob associate whose firm was barred from government work because of his convictions in bid-rigging and bribery conspiracies. Another firm that investigators allege was controlled by Greenberg, Safeway Environmental, also was hired to work at Ground Zero.

One of the first firms on the scene was Mazzocchi Wrecking, brought in by the New York City Housing Preservation Department, but then hired by AMEC. A few months after 9/11, the N.J. Division of Gaming Enforcement "charged that three members of the DeCavalcante crime family worked for Mazzocchi." 78 Other AMEC contractors that were linked to the mob were Peter Scalamandre & Sons, and Breeze National, both linked to the Luchese crime family. AMEC's lead person on the ground was Vice President Leo DiRubbo, a reputed associate of the Luchese crime family.

Rudy Giuliani also had connections to the organized crime, other than just Bernard Kerik. Rudy's father, Harold Giuliani (alias Joseph Starrett), was a convicted hold-up man who served time in Sing Sing prison, and was later employed as an enforcer for a Mafia loan shark operation. Rudy's uncle (his mother's brother), Leo D'Avanzo, ran a loan-sharking and gambling operation with Jimmy Dano, "who was a made man." 79 Additionally, Rudy's cousin Lewis D'Avanzo "was a stone cold gangster who was shot to death in 1977 by FBI agents when he tried to run them down with his car." 80

Of course, the sins of Rudy's father, and his uncle, and his cousin, and his appointed Police Commissioner should not be used to judge Rudy himself. But these facts are worth considering in that Rudy and his staff hired mafia--connected companies to cleanup Ground Zero.

These companies all made a lot of money at the WTC site. Of the $458 million in federal 9/11 aid spent on debris removal, AMEC took $65.8 million, Bovis hauled in $277.2 million, Tully got $76 million and Turner got $39 million. Subcontractors Breeze National, Peter Scalamandre & Sons, Civetta Cousins, Safeway Environmental and Yonkers Contracting made millions of dollars from their work at the site. Subcontractors Mazzocchi Wrecking and Seasons Contracting made tens of millions of dollars.

Another company that was "all over ground zero" was Laquila Construction, run by mob boss Dino Tomassetti. 81 It's not clear if Richard Tomasetti is related to Dino Tomassetti or his family, although the surnames are often interchangeable. The name Tomasetti (or Tomassetti) comes from L'Aquila, Italy, hence the company name.

Turner Construction, one of the primary contractors at Ground Zero, occupied the 38th floor of the north tower, and was involved in performing the fireproofing upgrades in the towers. It has been noted that these upgrades were completed, in the three years before 9/11, on floors that match up almost identically to the floors of impact and failure on 9/11. 82 In any case, since 1999 Turner has been a wholly owned subsidiary of Hochtief AG, and its CEO is Thomas C. Leppert, who later became mayor of Dallas. President George W. Bush appointed Mayor Leppert to the President's Commission on White House Fellows, and Bush now lives in Dallas, about a mile away from Leppert. 83

Of the other primary contractors, Tishman Construction Corporation oversaw the construction of the new WTC 7, as well as the "Freedom Tower." Primary contractor Tully Construction retained Controlled Demolition Inc. (CDI), a company that had been involved in the demolition of the bombed Murrah Building in Oklahoma in 1995. CDI was led by Mark Loizeaux, who later became a major defender of the government's story about 9/11. Like some other experts with large government contracts, Loizeaux was at first uncertain about what had happened at the WTC, then changed his story, apparently in order to harmonize with the official story. 84

Once the cleanup was fully coordinated, the operations were consolidated under the control of two of the five primary contractors: AMEC Construction Management and Bovis Lend Lease. These are the two companies that were originally assigned the areas of Ground Zero that included the north tower (AMEC) and the south tower (Bovis).

A truly surprising fact is that, at the time of the attacks on 9/11, AMEC had just completed a $258 million refurbishment of Wedge 1 of the Pentagon, which is exactly where AA Flight 77 impacted that building. 85

At Ground Zero AMEC was led by its Vice Chairman, John Cavanagh, who had previously been the President and COO of Morse Diesel International, the predecessor to AMEC. Morse Diesel had retrofitted WTC building 7 for Salomon Brothers in 1989. In January 2002, Rudy Guiliani issued a Certificate of Recognition to Cavanagh for his dedication to the City of New York. Cavanagh had described the Ground Zero worksite as "the longest commercial fire that has ever occurred at a site." What kept the fire burning, he said, was a huge volume of "plastic, carpet and furniture below the rubble," which the New York Fire Department was "constantly wetting down." 86 Cavanagh is now President of American Fire Suppressant Products.



AMEC was a subsidiary of the British conglomerate AMEC, a company that provides "engineering and project management services to the world's energy, power and process industries." 87 The company is a major international player in the oil and gas industry, as well as in other natural resource industries. AMEC had a significant presence in Saudi Arabia dating back to the late 1970s, providing support to the national oil company Saudi Aramco, which is by far the richest company in the world. 88, 89 Executives and board members at AMEC include former directors of NM Rothschild, Kellogg, Brown and Root (now Halliburton), and SG Warburg.

Bovis Lend Lease was another British construction giant, and was founded by Sir Frank Lampl, a Czech holocaust survivor who worked in the Middle East in the 1970s. 90 The company built the Abu Dhabi Chamber of Commerce and the Riyadh Olympic stadium in Saudi Arabia. The US operations were led by Luther Cochrane, who was President and Chief Executive Officer of the holding company for the group's US operations, since September 1995. 91

Bovis' representatives in charge of the WTC site were Jim Abadie and his assistant Charlie Vitchers. In a videotaped deposition for a lawsuit related to health issues, Abadie mentioned that the Bovis project managers for the WTC cleanup project were Mike Biliewa and Jack Masagna. No information is readily available for either of these men.

Years later, Abadie was also in charge of the Deutsche Bank demolition and the September 11th memorial before he resigned in the midst of an investigation into billing and payroll practices at five Bovis projects in New York, including the memorial and Deutsche Bank. 92 For the Deutsche Bank demolition, in 2004, Abadie hired a previously non-existent and highly suspect company called John Galt Construction. 93 After the deaths of two firefighters during the demolition project, John Galt was found to be in the middle of a multi-million dollar "check-cashing" scandal led by two characters named Riad Khalil and Neil Goldstein. Apparently Mr. Khalil had bank records indicating that he had $2.4 million in a bank account in Zurich. 94

Also involved in the Deutsche Bank demolition was Charles Schwab, an associate of Harold Greenberg, who "once controlled seven banks, a casino in Reno and a big chunk of Hilton Head Island [and] the largest demolition company in the country." 95 Schwab was also associated with Phoenix Wrecking, a demolition and abatement company. It's not clear if this is the same company as the Phoenix Fireproofing listed in FOIA-obtained documents related to the WTC fireproofing upgrades. 96 But it is clear that mayor Bloomberg's office and the Lower Manhattan Development Corporation (LMDC) were aware of the suspicious companies involved in the Deutsche Bank fiasco. 97

LMDC was mandated to "alleviate existing conditions that pose a serious and immediate threat to the health or welfare of New York City or meet community development needs resulting from Sept. 11, 2001." In practice, this meant that LMDC made a lot of the decisions about what happened at Ground Zero after the cleanup and perhaps even before it was completed. LMDC was created by Governor Pataki and Mayor Giuliani without approval from the state legislature, in November 2001. 98 They appointed as chairman John C. Whitehead, the former Deputy Secretary of State under George Shultz.

Whitehead was formerly chairman of the Federal Reserve Bank of New York, an organization that has more recently played an integral role in the bailout of large institutions like AIG and has been referred to as "a black-ops outfit for the nation's central bank." 99 Whitehead was also a member of The Pilgrims Society, a British-American association. Other members of The Pilgrims Society have included some of the most powerful un-elected officials in history, like Shultz, several Rockefellers, James Baker, and Henry Kissinger.

The federal government promised $21.4 billion in aid in order to rebuild Manhattan, and LMDC was in charge of spending a great deal of that money. Unfortunately, much of it was doled out in pork projects that benefited friends of LMDC, including the Alliance for Downtown New York (ADNY), a business interest group whose members were on the LMDC board. Carl B. Weisbrod was President of ADNY as well as a director of LMDC. Weisbrod was also a previous member of Giuliani's staff and a member of the board at the Ford Foundation.

A good friend of George W. Bush was a director of LMDC. This was Roland Betts, who once owned the Texas Rangers with Bush and Bush's relative, Marsh & McClennan's Craig Stapleton. Betts was also a "heavy contributor to the Bush election campaign in 2000." 100 Another LMDC director was Frank G. Zarb, who was one of the first US Energy Czars, appointed by President Ford. 101

102 Apparently it was important for officials to know not only where the trucks were at any given time, but also the status of the engine. As for the barges, the process was setup "in record time," in order to "transport debris to the city's Fresh Kills landfill and to recycling sites, all scrutinized by the Corps of Engineers." 103

As the debris was received at Fresh Kills landfill, it was sorted carefully. This sorting process was supervised by federal agents, and described in this way: "Teams of officers and agents watch as the rubble is sifted down to a fine ashy silt that they then rake through by hand." 104 More than a year later, honest FBI agents reported the theft of some of this debris at the Fresh Kills site. It was then discovered that Evidence Recovery Teams (ERTs) involved in the sorting process stole pieces of debris, and kept or disposed of them. This removal of debris was condoned and encouraged by the FBI agents in charge.

Richard Marx, the FBI Special Agent from Philadelphia who was the site manager for the Fresh Kills site, was the one blamed for encouraging others to take materials from the debris. When the theft was reported to the public, there was an investigation by FBI authorities and a report was generated for director Robert Mueller. It was found that Marx made a number of false statements during investigative interviews, and then failed a polygraph on the issues related to his role. Marx first said that he didn't allow debris to be taken, then he said it was New York FBI agent Kevin Donovan who told him to take things, then he later said it was another FBI agent, Edwin Cogswell, who approved the theft. Marx also admitted that he took things specifically for FBI Assistant Director in Charge, Barry Mawn. Donovan, Mawn and Jerome Hauer were all close associates of John O'Neill, the retired FBI al Qaeda expert and security director for Silverstein Properties who reportedly died at the WTC on his second day in the office. 105

The report on debris theft concluded that -- "many FBI agents took rubble as souvenirs from Fresh Kills." An example given was that one Oklahoma City ERT member took 80 pounds of various debris materials, including things like an "electrical outlet." More commonly, building pieces were taken, including "red granite building faÃ§ade." The claim that these were merely souvenirs seemed unlikely considering the volume of materials stolen, and considering that WTC building 7 was the focus of much of the theft. In fact, pieces of the building "were stacked in a designated location of the Building 7 inspection area" in order for Secret Service agents to retrieve. 106 Pat D'Amuro, who was mentioned earlier as an employee of Giuliani Partners, was also involved in the theft of WTC debris materials from the Fresh Kills site. D'Amuro had specifically requested that certain kinds of items be kept for his retrieval, ostensibly so that he could give them away as mementos to various dignitaries. What is odd about that is that D'Amuro was not in charge of the Fresh Kills operation, but he had been the counterterrorism chief in the FBI's New York City office since 1997, which meant that his responsibilities included oversight of the Joint Terrorism Task Force.

As the FBI's lead person in terms of investigating and preventing terrorist acts before 9/11, D'Amuro had also been appointed to lead the investigations of the 1993 WTC bombing and other al Qaeda-attributed crimes. The 1993 bombing investigation was claimed to be fraudulent by one of FBI's own employees, in a then famous incident of whistle blowing. Frederick Whitehurst, of the FBI crime laboratory that was analyzing the evidence from the bombing, claimed that "attempts had been made to alter his lab reports to exclude scientific interpretations other than" the official explantion. Whitehurst went on to claim that FBI leadership had been altering evidence and test results for a number of years, in order to support pre-determined conclusions. 107

Despite failing to follow-up on any of the leads that could have prevented the attacks of 9/11, D'Amuro was placed in charge of the miraculous PENTTBOM investigation just after those attacks. 108 PENTTBOM was miraculous not only for its name, which stood for Pentagon/Twin Towers Bombing (yes, bombing), but also for the rapidity in which the case was solved. That is, although US authorities claimed to have had no knowledge of or ability to stop the 9/11 attacks, the FBI was able to identify all nineteen alleged hijackers within 72 hours. 109

To date, no connections have been established between the nineteen alleged hijackers and people who had the means and opportunity to place explosives in the WTC buildings. However, there are some interesting links between the alleged conspirators and those who were involved in the cover-up investigations. For example, the Joint House and Senate Inquiry into 9/11 was led by Representative Porter Goss and Senator Bob Graham, both of whom were among those who met with Pakistani ISI General Mahmoud Ahmed in the week before 9/11. 110 That Ahmed had ordered the wiring of $100,000 to Mohamed Atta, and had numerous contacts with alleged "9/11 paymaster" Saeed Sheikh in the weeks before 9/11, did not appear to warrant mention in Goss and Graham's report. 111



Other surprising links have been identified between those who ran the security companies, those who were tenants in the three buildings, those who financed of terrorism, and those who had the power to control an operation such as the destruction of the WTC. 112

113

Perhaps not surprisingly, those involved with the cleanup had strong links to Saudi Arabia. This included Kerik, SAIC, and the British construction companies AMEC and Bovis. Kerik worked for the Saudi royal family for four years and SAIC, AMEC and Bovis had all done significant work for the Kingdom. SAIC later profited handsomely from the War on Terror, and AMEC also went on to win enormous contracts in Iraq to renovate buildings, rebuild water and sewage networks, restore power, "and improve operations and security at military bases for the new Iraqi Armed Forces." 114

The companies that designed and built the security systems for the WTC complex had strong connections to Saudi Arabia too. For example, Kroll Associates board member Raymond Mabus was the US Ambassador to Saudi Arabia, and all four of the WTC security implementation companies had completed major projects in Saudi Arabia. Former FBI director Louis Freeh, whose agency investigated al Qaeda-attributed terrorism from 1993 to 2001, is now the personal attorney for Saudi ambassador "Bandar Bush." 115 The Saudi government has been sued by thousands of 9/11 victim's family members due to the suspicion that Saudi Arabia helped to finance al Qaeda. 116 The Saudis hired the law firm of Bush Administration insider James Baker to defend them in that lawsuit.

In conclusion, this essay series has presented an idea of what organizations and individuals had the needed access to place explosives in the WTC buildings, and a picture of who had the ability to destroy evidence related to those explosive materials. It has also provided more information about who profited from the attacks of 9/11, and therefore who might have been motivated to destroy the buildings and induce the trauma that led to the War on Terror. With this information, a more plausible explanation for what happened at the WTC can be considered, one that better fits the known facts than does the current official explanation. By necessity, any explanation will involve a conspiracy. But perhaps we can now propose a conspiracy "we can believe in."


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry-------I attacked your idols.   You have a right to your religious
> ...



them?    they look just like my patients did.    People like that sat nervously and
AT ATTENTION in my office and addressed me as Ma'am.    They also look like
"good ol' boys"   who cannot spell the word  "separate"


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> them?    they look just like my patients did.    People like that sat nervously and
> AT ATTENTION in my office and addressed me as Ma'am.    They also look like
> "good ol' boys"   who cannot spell the word  "separate"


You don't know who Patrick Tillman is ?
You disrespectful little unpatriotic shit-stain .


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2019)

eyewitnesses-------sheesh    ask me anything you like   ANGIE baby------I saw it
happen-----but from a few miles away-----visibility was excellent that day from
my living room window.      Later on I treated SCORES of eyewitnesses who were
injured-----more or less.     Ask me anything you like.     btw--"thermite"  is nothing
more than "IRON RUST"       which does harbor a high potential energy and can----under limited circumstances,  cause a brief localized explosion.    Sulphur containing
amino acids like   METHIONINE and CYSTEINE  ----also contain "high energy bonds.    Some people hawk foods rich in these two amino acids as  ENERGY FOODS -----too.      Have an egg, angie baby.    If you put an egg in the microwave---
it may explode-----but that has nothing to do with the cysteine or methionine
content.      You got your "info"  from  GLOBAL RESEARCH  ???


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > them?    they look just like my patients did.    People like that sat nervously and
> ...



He never came under my care------his time was done AFTER I left that position. 
Had he ever ended up in my office----he would have called me  "ma'am"  too---
you idiot lump of shit


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I remove evidence from my kitchen  DAILY-------


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Maybe you'll learn something today.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> eyewitnesses-------sheesh    ask me anything you like   ANGIE baby------I saw it
> happen-----but from a few miles away-----visibility was excellent that day from
> my living room window.      Later on I treated SCORES of eyewitnesses who were
> injured-----more or less.     Ask me anything you like.     btw--"thermite"  is nothing
> ...


High Temperatures, Persistent Heat & 'Molten Steel' at WTC Site Contradict Official Story
Extremely high temperatures were evident before and during the destruction of the World Trade Center Twin Towers and at Ground Zero. Seven minutes before the destruction of the South Tower, a flow of molten metal appeared, accompanied by several smaller flows, as documented by the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST). The material’s glowing color showed that its temperature was close to “white hot” at the very beginning of the flow and “yellow-orange” further down. Iron-rich spheres in the WTC dust are additional proof of temperatures above the melting point of iron. Pyroclastic-like, rapidly expanding dust clouds after the destruction of the Towers can also be explained only by the expansion of hot gases.




_An excavating machine at Ground Zero lifts debris dripping with molten metal_
The high-temperature phenomena at Ground Zero are documented by various sources:

Bechtel engineers, responsible for safety at Ground Zero, wrote in the Journal of the American Society of Safety Engineers: “The debris pile at Ground Zero was always tremendously hot. Thermal measurements taken by helicopter each day showed underground temperatures ranging from 400ºF to more than 2,800ºF.”

The fact that high-temperature phenomena were an important issue at Ground Zero is underscored by the large number of thermal images acquired: images by SPOT, MTI, AVIRIS/NASA, "Twin Otter"/U.S. Army, and at least 25 images by EarthData, taken between Sept. 16 and Oct. 25. In addition, temperature measurements by helicopter were taken each day, and the firefighters used onsite sensors too.

Many witnesses, including rescue personnel and firefighters working on the piles, described the phenomenon of “molten steel.” Terms used in witness statements are, for example, “molten steel,” beams “dripping from molten steel,” “molten steel … like you’re in a foundry. Like lava, from a volcano.” A photograph taken on September 27 by a Ground Zero worker shows an excavating machine lifting debris from the WTC wreckage dripping yellow/orange molten metal.







​





​


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 4, 2019)

It was the Evil Iron Man.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2019)

I learn something every day.    There is nothing VERY UNUSUAL about ---Pat
Tillman's life and death amongst military boys-----and nothing unusual about his
mother's resentment.    Mothers virtually ALWAYS try to lay blame.   My son---when
on active duty---WARNED ME NOT TO EMULATE THE NEUROTIC MOTHERS---
should he get killed on active duty.    A military officer is OBLIGATED to keep
his mouth shut --------his mom knew that too unless she is stupid.    A huge number
of  military casualty  is accidental------HAPPY NOW?        Should I divulge such cases,  I would be guilty of a CRIME.    Guess what?   people are likely to  die whenever BULLETS |FLY or bombs fall.    Some kids die even in basic training. 
HAPPY NOW?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eyewitnesses-------sheesh    ask me anything you like   ANGIE baby------I saw it
> ...




ANGIE baby-----you have said nothing other than   "I FLUNKED BASIC CHEMISTRY AND PHYSICS in high school"


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> ANGIE baby-----you have said nothing other than   "I FLUNKED BASIC CHEMISTRY AND PHYSICS in high school"


^^^Another troll with nothing but syi's .


----------



## Toro (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > This might help to get you started
> ...



tl;dr

You’re not supposed to post walls and walls of text, Dumbgelo.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Toro said:


> You’re not supposed to post walls and walls of text, Dumbgelo.


So then you go and quote the same lengthy text ?
Trolls like you are the reason this thread is over 50 pages long.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > You’re not supposed to post walls and walls of text, Dumbgelo.
> ...


How many engineers do you know personally?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> How many engineers do you know personally?


Just my youngest brother.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > You’re not supposed to post walls and walls of text, Dumbgelo.
> ...



hense WHY I follow this great advise by this smiley for trolls like toto-

thank GOD of the ignore feature,best damn feature ever invented by mankind.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 5, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Not believing the mainstream media is very hard for some folk who have put their trust and faith in the state and press.



My own eyes and understanding of explosive demolition is enough for me to understand the simple fact that the tops of those buildings came down at the site of impact on each structure. It is clearly obvious to any objective viewer that the tops leaned over and collapsed where the structure was compromised. Not a trace of explosive signature is present. Only a complete blithering imbecile would assert that a few windows beneath the descending structure were signatures of explosives. If someone throws a hand grenade into an ordinary house, you will blow out all the windows within the concussion area and the house will not fall down.

Fire does not have to melt steel to weaken a structure. Heat will weaken steel enough to compromise it. With the winds that day, which had the smoke blowing out of that building at a 90 degree angle, all of the fuels besides the jet fuel contributing to the chemical reaction, it is amazing the buildings stayed up as long as they had.

9/11 Truthtards are malcontents, the dumbest fucks of all fucks, mostly libturds with no real understanding of anything that need to be and should be confined and supervised.

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Not believing the mainstream media is very hard for some folk who have put their trust and faith in the state and press.
> ...



you just described YOURSELF to a tee of someone who is a dumbfuck cause not only do you ignore that the laws of physics were violated that day proving you skipped junior high school science classes but you ALSO show what a stupid fuck you are in the fact you ignore witness testimonys of people that heard explosives in the BASEMENT before the planes struck above and the fact that many thousands of architects and enginners as well as demolition experts are stupid fucks as well according to your fucked up logic troll.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Not believing the mainstream media is very hard for some folk who have put their trust and faith in the state and press.
> ...



thanks-----I watched them fall----FROM THE TOP DOWN-------ie----not implosion---no sign of implosion


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Petey sounds like he might be one of the black ops that set the charges in there. They're desperate to keep a lid on this, just as much now as ever.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...




from your baby brother---DA ENGINEER?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> thanks-----I watched them fall----FROM THE TOP DOWN-------ie----not implosion---no sign of implosion


Liar.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> from your baby brother---DA ENGINEER?


Petey and his creepy friend Rosey.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > from your baby brother---DA ENGINEER?
> ...



bad news----my brother  (one of them) is an engineer too


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> bad news----my brother  (one of them) is an engineer too


How is that bad ?
See you start a conversation, then run and hide.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > bad news----my brother  (one of them) is an engineer too
> ...



it's bad because he understands engineering----my other brother is a recipient of the
President's National Freedom Award for his contributions to the science of Physics. 
They understand the basics of high school physics too and the fact that you do not


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> it's bad because he understands engineering----my other brother is a recipient of the
> President's National Freedom Award for his contributions to the science of Physics.
> They understand the basics of high school physics too and the fact that you do not


He was skeptical even before I was.
He's an aerospace engineer for a large firm, graduated from Georgia Tech top of his class and a masters from Johns Hopkins. My other brother's a retired US Marine who also agrees.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it's bad because he understands engineering----my other brother is a recipient of the
> ...



oh----I am not impressed with their credentials------I will not supply my own.  ----btw---address me as  ----as uhm  "ma'am"      I outrank you in the navy


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> oh----I am not impressed with their credentials------I will not supply my own.  ----btw---address me as  ----as uhm  "ma'am"      I outrank you in the navy


It doesn't take credentials, twisted sister, to know the official 9/11 narrative is about 70% bullshit.
It takes eyes, a sense of truth and justice and common sense.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 5, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > How many engineers do you know personally?
> ...


What kind of engineer is he?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> What kind of engineer is he?


Aerospace engineering degree from Ga Tech and masters from J Hopkins in Cleveland. He's been with a large German company that manufactures hydraulic fans for mine shafts, etc.for about 30 years. My other brother is a retired Marine FA-18 mechanic.


----------



## ranfunck (Oct 5, 2019)

It doesn't take a structural engineer, or for that matter anybody with a third grade education to see the buildings was brought down intentionally. 
For the government paid scumbags get a real job


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh----I am not impressed with their credentials------I will not supply my own.  ----btw---address me as  ----as uhm  "ma'am"      I outrank you in the navy
> ...



Again…please supply your own narrative that is much more compelling.
Oh wait…you’re too scared.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Again…please supply your own narrative that is much more compelling.
> ....


I started this thread didn't I ?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Again…please supply your own narrative that is much more compelling.
> ...


And still haven’t supplied a narrative.  Typical truther.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

candycorn said:


> And still haven’t supplied a narrative.  Typical truther.


The new Pearl Harbor.
There.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

*http://www.911hardfacts.com/report_04.htm*
Referring to the goals of transforming the U.S. and global power structure, the paper states that because of the American Public's slant toward ideas of democracy and freedom, "this process of transformation is likely to be a long one, absent some catastrophic and catalyzing event - like a new Pearl Harbor."


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

National debt in 2001 -- *$5 trillion*
National debt in 2019-- *$22 trillion

*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

Anyone who knows how the twin towers were constructed
knows that they couldn't have both collapsed straight down, especially not at near freefall velocity , without demolition charges to weaken the core columns.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 6, 2019)

How were they supposed to fall except straight down ... that's the direction of the gravity force vector ... If I remember correctly, a significant amount of the structural strength in the WTCs was in the outside facade ... the linking steel beams between the center column and the facade were what failed due to high temperatures ... very consistent with avgas gas burning ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

*Near-Free-Fall Acceleration | Twin Towers*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > from your baby brother---DA ENGINEER?
> ...



yep one shill sent here from Langley to troll,peter,the other Rosie,from Israel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> It doesn't take a structural engineer, or for that matter anybody with a third grade education to see the buildings was brought down intentionally.
> For the government paid scumbags get a real job



yeah one where you dont bring bad karma down on yourself asd you are doing now and will suffer for in your latter years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> How were they supposed to fall except straight down ... that's the direction of the gravity force vector ... If I remember correctly, a significant amount of the structural strength in the WTCs was in the outside facade ... the linking steel beams between the center column and the facade were what failed due to high temperatures ... very consistent with avgas gas burning ...



Hey Angelo,what a shock,another sockpuppet from Langley trolling your thread.

Hey sockpuppter,get off your lazy ass and watch all the videos the OP has posted here before making an ass out of yourself and embarrassing yourself in the process.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 6, 2019)

Right ... Force = mass x acceleration ... things are required to accelerate as they fall ... the way we build our buildings, when a structural element falls, it fails catastrophically ...  the video claims the under stories were "pulverized" which is completely non-structural ... the entire building would have fallen as a unit ... remember, once the one floor's vertical supports failed, the entire building's vertical structure is severely compromised, you can see the wall splay outwards as the top section falls down ... plus momentum, A LOT of momentum ... each individual connection within the building failed catastrophically and immediately ... that's just how we build things ...

By the way ... how did the lower part of the building get "pulverized"? ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > How were they supposed to fall except straight down ... that's the direction of the gravity force vector ... If I remember correctly, a significant amount of the structural strength in the WTCs was in the outside facade ... the linking steel beams between the center column and the facade were what failed due to high temperatures ... very consistent with avgas gas burning ...
> ...


Not sure if this is at Langley level yet, but they could someone from any number of cyber-security firms subcontracted by NSA or CIA since 9/11.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 6, 2019)

Who is "Langley"? ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Who is "Langley"? ...



Do as your boss tells you to do,act dumb.we know what your REALLy about here sockpuppet. you dont fool us.

you are playing dodgeball with the OP.you obviously have not read a single post of his or watched a single video or read a single link he posted after he took you to school in all his posts with all his links and videos.


you have demonstrated you have no crediblity  here sockpuppet the fact you wont read or look at the evidence since it shoots down your outright lies.

Noe of truthseekers are listening to your bullshit ramblings since you keep evading the evidence of the OP and have not read a single post of his.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Right ... Force = mass x acceleration ... things are required to accelerate as they fall ... the way we build our buildings, when a structural element falls, it fails catastrophically ...  the video claims the under stories were "pulverized" which is completely non-structural ... the entire building would have fallen as a unit ... remember, once the one floor's vertical supports failed, the entire building's vertical structure is severely compromised, you can see the wall splay outwards as the top section falls down ... plus momentum, A LOT of momentum ... each individual connection within the building failed catastrophically and immediately ... that's just how we build things ...
> 
> By the way ... how did the lower part of the building get "pulverized"? ...


There were several witnesses who heard and felt explosions at ground level or below, including firefighters who know the difference between bombs and cars exploding.The basement level was also 7 floors down which creates the illusion of "where's the pile "....from a ground level view. The fact that the concrete and everything else was pulverized on the way down leads to the possibility that some advanced form of military-grade nano-thermite may have been used..There was an explosion in or near the empty vault below Bldg 6 as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Right ... Force = mass x acceleration ... things are required to accelerate as they fall ... the way we build our buildings, when a structural element falls, it fails catastrophically ...  the video claims the under stories were "pulverized" which is completely non-structural ... the entire building would have fallen as a unit ... remember, once the one floor's vertical supports failed, the entire building's vertical structure is severely compromised, you can see the wall splay outwards as the top section falls down ... plus momentum, A LOT of momentum ... each individual connection within the building failed catastrophically and immediately ... that's just how we build things ...
> ...




this sockpuppet also missed my post where i took him to school that explosives were used where i mentioned thousands of architects and engineers as well as demoltion experts have debunked his bullshit and lies as well as witnesses have who heard explosives in the BASEMENT BEFORE the plane struck above.many being firefighters experienced in the sound of explosives.LOL

Obviously a previous long time poster that you took to school earlier in this thread that could not stand toe to toe with you so in frustration,he is posting under a new name.what an obvious sockpuppet. 

dont you love how all these sockpuppets come out of NOWHERE and come to this thread? you obviously got his handlers worried getting the truth out the fact they sent him here and told him to get a sock after you owned him previously.comedy gold that he had to become a sock. isnt it?.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 6, 2019)

Not clear about explosions at ground level ... this would have been at the time of collapse? ... some video would help ... The WTC was a steel structure, the concrete flooring wasn't structural ... and of course concrete pulverizes, that's why the guy takes a sample when they pour it, he lets it sit and get hard then puts it in a big press to see how long until it shatters into a thousand pieces ...

Thermite isn't explosive ... that's what makes it useful ... we can mix thermite with explosives ... but it would be the explosives that bring down the building ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Not clear about explosions at ground level ... this would have been at the time of collapse? ... some video would help ... The WTC was a steel structure, the concrete flooring wasn't structural ... and of course concrete pulverizes, that's why the guy takes a sample when they pour it, he lets it sit and get hard then puts it in a big press to see how long until it shatters into a thousand pieces ...
> 
> Thermite isn't explosive ... that's what makes it useful ... we can mix thermite with explosives ... but it would be the explosives that bring down the building ...


How can you explain temperatures over 2000*° *at ground zero for weeks after the attacks ?
*http://www1.ae911truth.org/faqs/347-high-temperatures-persistent-heat-a-molten-steel-at-wtc-site-challenge-official-story.html*

**


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Not clear about explosions at ground level ... this would have been at the time of collapse? ... some video would help ... The WTC was a steel structure, the concrete flooring wasn't structural ... and of course concrete pulverizes, that's why the guy takes a sample when they pour it, he lets it sit and get hard then puts it in a big press to see how long until it shatters into a thousand pieces ...
> ...



Notice how same as shills parrot,rosie,petey and predfan,he did the same thing they all did when you took him to school with those two videos,that he did this in defeat?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Notice how same as shills parrot,rosie,petey and predfan,he did the same thing they all did when you took him to school with those two videos,that he did this in defeat?


That's partly human nature.I'd say around
70 of 100 people will lie before admitting they're wrong. (about anything important )


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2019)

21 minutes and no sign of him,same as those other shills did previously on this thread,he did this as well-

you know he is consulting his boss on what kind of evasive post to post for his next post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how same as shills parrot,rosie,petey and predfan,he did the same thing they all did when you took him to school with those two videos,that he did this in defeat?
> ...



yeah on the net they know they can hide behind the computer and troll.

heck i used to have a couple posters get angry and change the subject everytime i asked them what were they saying about the rams never coming back to LA?  i said that 6 years ago makming a thread of it in the sports section and instead of being mature and owning up to it and doing the mature thing and say-wow,you were right,i was wrong,they threw tantrems and fits over it and change the subject incredibly over something so little like that.

yeah people on the net most of them are too arrogant to admit when they have bene proven wrong.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> 21 minutes and no sign of him,same as those other shills did previously on this thread,he did this as well-
> 
> you know he is consulting his boss on what kind of evasive post to post for his next post.


He's mapping us to send drone surveillance to our locations.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 6, 2019)

Not sure ... you tell me ... what caused the 2000º temperatures other than burning ... go back to your claim about thermite, I've heard this and no one's really been able to explain how thermite was used to bring down the WTC ... 

Can we ease off the videos until you answer my questions about the first one this morning ... the one about free fall ... or do you concede that free fall is expected and normal for the situation ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

P@triot said:


> You truly are a very special kind of nitwit.





ReinyDays said:


> Not sure ... you tell me ... what caused the 2000º temperatures other than burning ... go back to your claim about thermite, I've heard this and no one's really been able to explain how thermite was used to bring down the WTC ...
> 
> Can we ease off the videos until you answer my questions about the first one this morning ... the one about free fall ... or do you concede that free fall is expected and normal for the situation ...


Bechtel engineers, responsible for safety at Ground Zero, wrote in the Journal of the American Society of Safety Engineers: “The debris pile at Ground Zero was always tremendously hot. Thermal measurements taken by helicopter each day showed underground temperatures ranging from 400ºF to more than 2,800ºF.”

The fact that high-temperature phenomena were an important issue at Ground Zero is underscored by the large number of thermal images acquired: images by SPOT, MTI, AVIRIS/NASA, "Twin Otter"/U.S. Army, and at least 25 images by EarthData, taken between Sept. 16 and Oct. 25. In addition, temperature measurements by helicopter were taken each day, and the firefighters used onsite sensors too.

Many witnesses, including rescue personnel and firefighters working on the piles, described the phenomenon of “molten steel.” Terms used in witness statements are, for example, “molten steel,” beams “dripping from molten steel,” “molten steel … like you’re in a foundry. Like lava, from a volcano.” A photograph taken on September 27 by a Ground Zero worker shows an excavating machine lifting debris from the WTC wreckage dripping yellow/orange molten metal.

WTC clean-up workers and 9/11 artifacts architect Bart Voorsanger, in the PBS video “Relics from the Rubble,” described what must have been several tons of “fused element of steel ... molten steel and concrete and all of these things …all fused by the heat,” weighing several tons each. These foreign objects came to be known as “meteorites.”
High Temperatures, Persistent Heat & 'Molten Steel' at WTC Site Contradict Official Story

Billions of Previously Molten Iron Spheres in WTC Dust, Reveal Use of Thermitic Materials


----------



## P@triot (Oct 6, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey Angelo,what a shock,another sockpuppet from Langley trolling your thread.
> 
> Hey sockpuppter,get off your lazy ass and watch all the videos the OP has posted here...


Well now you're just talking out of both sides of your ass. If he is from "Langley" for the express purpose of "trolling", then he already knows that the CIA was behind it all. Which means, why the fuck would he need to watch the video? 

Seriously LA RAM FAN - you are one of the dumbest people on this board. You're such an emotional dolt that your mind shorts out and you stay really stupid shit.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> It doesn't take credentials, twisted sister, to know the official 9/11 narrative is about 70% bullshit. It takes eyes, a sense of truth and justice and common sense.


It takes common fucking sense to know that you can't keep a secret between two people. You're sure as fuck not going to keep one between 200,000. Which is roughly the number it would take to pull off something of that magnitude.

The amount of people it would take to rig something the size of the twin towers for demolition is significant. Then double that. Then figure out how they avoid security (hint: they can't - so security has to be in on it). Which then begs the question: why did members of security DIE that day when they fucking knew the towers would be demolished.

And to top it all off - there's the really pesky problem of Osama Bin Laden and Al Qaeda openly bragging on video that they were responsible. I know you think Bin Laden was still on the CIA payroll, but any idiot would know that they would be executed for being responsible. So why would he take responsibility just because his CIA boss/handler told him to?

You truly are a very special kind of nitwit.


----------



## sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Notice how those stampeding in to cry '_conspirator theorists_' ,are the very same low brows lamenting '_deep state_' and '_fake news_' Ange?

~S~


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

sparky said:


> Notice how those stampeding in to cry '_conspirator theorists_' ,are the very same low brows lamenting '_deep state_' and '_fake news_' Ange?
> 
> ~S~



No. Faun and candycorn are Dems. Not sure about the rest nor do I care.


----------



## ranfunck (Oct 6, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> By the way ... how did the lower part of the building get "pulverized"? ...


Explosives


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > By the way ... how did the lower part of the building get "pulverized"? ...
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...



Thermite doesn't explode. It buns. It doesn't 'pulverize' concrete.

You're switching back and forth between conspiracies whenever one or the other runs into conspiracy crippling problems. Which is what someone does when their theory doesn't work.

As for 'explosives', the WTC towers came down exactly opposite of controlled demolition. There was no explosive or apparatus of explosive ever found, not a single inch of blasting wire, not a single timer, not a single detonator. Not before, not during, not after 911. Despite 10s of thousands of such charges required and dozens of miles of such wires necessary for explosive demolition.

Nor was there a single girder cut in a manner consistent with explosive demolition.

Nor were there seismic signatures consistent with explosive demolition detected by any of the seismic sensors nearby.

Nor was there any residue of explosives found in the dust of the WTC plaza, despite an analysis of that dust so precise it could detect prescripton medication from the WTC pharmecy.

Worse still, the collapse of both towers initiated at the site of the impact with the planes where massive fires raged from the 10s of thousands of pounds of jet fuel that were scattered around floors. Any explosives there would have detonated, any apparatus of explosive demolition been reduced to bubbling pools of plastic.

The explosive demolition theory is simply an awful explanation, inconsistent with the events of 911. How do you explain these massive inconsistencies between the explosive demolition theory......and the overwhelming evidence contradicting it?

You can't.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh----I am not impressed with their credentials------I will not supply my own.  ----btw---address me as  ----as uhm  "ma'am"      I outrank you in the navy
> ...



And by 'know', you mean 'imagine'? Remember, your perspective is demonstratably the product of ignoring overwhelming evidence.

For example, you can't explain why there wern't any thermite reactions visible on 911, despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of them, 3/4s of which would have been on the outside of the building and visible to any observer. Thremite is wildly obvious, burning so brighthly it can cause permenant damage to your eyes if you look directly at it. Yet....nothing. 

The thermite theory is simply inconsistent with the events of 911. It too is a terrible explanation of events, being both stupidly complicated, void of evidence suffecient to support it, but also contradicted by overwhelming evidence. 

Yet you 'imagine' it must be so in defiance of the evidence. That's irrational.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > This might help to get you started
> ...



So you didn't ready any of the evidence contradicting the 911 Truther conspiracy, starkly refusing to so much as open the link.

This is exactly what i"m talking about. You're commited to ignoring any evidence that contradicts you. That's not what someone who is seeking 'facts' or looking for truth would do.

But its what you do. 

Worse, you don't even understand these conspiracies. When I ask you obvious questions abouot your thermite theory, questions any reasonable person would ask.......you change the topic and flee. Where are the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that your theory requires? 240 of the columns supporting each floor on the perimeter of the building and visible from the street. Yet.....nothing.

If your theory had validity, it could withstand questions. Yours, instead, collapses. With even you, its loyal adherent, discarding the Truther conspiracies like so much meaningless garbage the moment its inconvenient. 

Demonstrating to us how awful an explanation the truther conspiracy is in describing 911


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo ... you didn't say why the temperatures were so high ... what was the source, what melted the steel? ...

Free fall? ... you'll need to explain this video first ... 

Why are you so quick to exonerate the more radical elements of the Saudi Royal Family? ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


You guys covered your tracks pretty well, but there's no such thing as a 
perfect crime.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Demonstrating just how awful an explanation the thermite theory is at describing the actual events.


Run, Forrest! Run !!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > 21 minutes and no sign of him,same as those other shills did previously on this thread,he did this as well-
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...




Or....the reason that your truther conspiracy is so consistently contradicted by overwhelming evidence is that its wrong. 

If your theory had merit, it could hold up to questioning. Alas, your truther conspiracy collapses when subject to even the most obvious questions.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Laughing.......now I have a bully pulpit from which to demonstrate the huge, conspiracy killing holes in his truther theories without retort. 

Alas, the world doesn't disappear just because you close your eyes, Angelo.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > You truly are a very special kind of nitwit.
> ...



the sock puppet shill can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is after you took him to school here.LOL same as when you did with those two videos.LOL


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Angelo ... you didn't say why the temperatures were so high ... what was the source, what melted the steel? ...
> 
> Free fall? ... you'll need to explain this video first ...
> 
> Why are you so quick to exonerate the more radical elements of the Saudi Royal Family? ...


Those temperatures were recorded weeks after 9/11, after the fires had been put out, which means the heat was coming from molten steel deep underground, that could have only been caused by thermatic reactions ( experts say)

As for the Saudis...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo ... you didn't say why the temperatures were so high ... what was the source, what melted the steel? ...
> ...



So your working theory is that thermite was STILL burning *weeks* after 911? Thermite provides its own oxegen once ignited. It can't be turned out. So your working theory is that there was enough thermite in the WTC to burn continually, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.....for WEEKS? 

Worse, you're insisting it was 'nano-thermite' which supposedly burns even faster, meaning that the quantities you're positing would have been exponentially more. 

The quantity of thermite necessary to meet your description would have filled the towers, leaving no room for office furniture, filing cabinets or even people.

And yet, not a single thermite reaction was ever seen? Despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of them in quantities suffecient to burn continually for WEEKS?

That's a huge inconsistency between your conspiracy and and the actual events of 911. And yet another demonstration that the thermite theory is an absolutely terrible explanation of events.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...


I'm asking the questions, not you.
I'm sure there is military grade advanced nano-thermite the average Joe like me is clueless about.
J Paul Bremer might know - ask him.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



More accurately, you can't answer the questions. As your theory is an awful explanation of events.

The quantities of nano-thermite necessary to burn continually for WEEKS would have beenn roughly the size of each tower. Yet, we never saw any thermite reactions at all. Not before, not during, not after. Here's ground zero after the collapse:




*
Where are the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that your theory requires? *Remember, per your theory these thermite reactions are STILL burning and will be for weeks. And thermite burns so brightly that it can cause permanent damage to your eyes if you look directly at it.

Yet.....nothing.

As I said, if your theory had merit, it could withstand questions. Yet your conspiracy collapses under even the most obvious questions.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

9/11 Suspects- Paul Bremer Expose'. "It doesn't get much more connected to 9/11 than him" : conspiracy



Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Ground zero goes down 8 stories below the ground level lobby, genius.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 9/11 Suspects- Paul Bremer Expose'. "It doesn't get much more connected to 9/11 than him" : conspiracy



So your thermite theory collapses when exposed to the most obvious questions that ANY reasonable would ask about it.

_And your response is to abandon it, and switch to yet another conspiracy theory._

If even you are going to treat your conspiracies like meaningless garbage to be tossed on the rhetorical midden heap, surely you'll understand if we treat them the same way.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...





Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 Suspects- Paul Bremer Expose'. "It doesn't get much more connected to 9/11 than him" : conspiracy
> ...


Back to the ad hominem syi's now of course.
You deniers haven't changed.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


I thought you're *ignoring* Skylar??


Angelo said:


>


... you have no convictions at all, do ya?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Faun said:


> I thought you're *ignoring* Skylar??


​I'm about to again soon.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...




I don't think Ad Hominem means what you think it means. I'm talking about your argument. And how you've abandoned it when theory killing holes about it are pointed out.

*Its your argument that collapses when exposed to the simplest and most obvious of questions.* For example, where are the thermite reactions that your conspiracy requires by the 10s of thousands?






Per you, the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions are STILL burning in this photo. And will be for weeks. Yet....nothing.

How do you explain the wild inconsistencies between your conspiracy.....and what the evidence actually shows?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you're *ignoring* Skylar??
> ...



Ignore me, don't ignore me. It doesn't matter. 

The theory killing holes in your awful explanation of 911 still remain. And there's nothing you can do to stop me from pointing those inconsistencies out.

All you can do is eliminate your ability to reply to them. 

I win again.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I don't think Ad Hominem means what you think it means.


*Weaponizing the Term « Conspiracy Theory »: Disinformation Agents and the CIA  |  Mondialisation - Centre de Recherche sur la Mondialisation*
*Internet **troll**:* A person, usually operating under a pseudonym, who posts deliberately provocative messages to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of provoking maximum disruption and argument. They are often paid by nefarious sources but sometime are motivated to do so for their own amusement. They often try to provoke dissension and doubt by writing dis-informational letters to the editors of newspapers.

Another good definition of an *internet troll*: A person who purposely and deliberately starts an online or media argument in a manner which attacks others on a forum without in any way listening to the arguments proposed by other commenters.* He will often use ad hominem attacks.*


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you're *ignoring* Skylar??
> ...


Why would anyone believe you when Skylar is about the third poster you've replied to after claiming you put them on ignore. Myself included.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

The answer to your question is that there wasn't a 2000º hot spot at the WTC for weeks after ... this is something that would be obvious to millions of people in the area ... 
The thermite reaction is very energetic ... thus the very high temperatures ... it also conserves matter, meaning there'd be one hell of a lot of aluminum oxide left behind, weeks of cutting and huge cranes hoisting this stuff out ... again, something obvious to millions of people in the area ... 
Military thermite is used for armor penetration ... plop a 2500ºC slug of molten iron inside a tank ... cheap easy solution ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Ad Hominem means what you think it means.
> ...



Yeah, that doesn't actually fill in any of the theory holes in your claims.

Your theory requires 10s of thousands of thermite reactions, 3/4s of which would have been on the perimeter columns on the OUTSIDE of the building, visible to any observer. Yet no thermite reactions were ever seen, before during or after the collapse.

Again, here's ground zero......in this photo, your theory requires that 10s of thouands of thermite reactions are STILL burning, and will be for weeks. Yet.....






*There are no such reactions...anywhere.*

How do you explain this conspiracy crippling inconsistency between your claims and the evidence?


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You would think after 18 years and still being no closer than ever to proving any one of their cockamamie claims, they'd realize how stupid they look.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

All 3 of you are on ignore now.
Bye, bye now.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> The answer to your question is that there wasn't a 2000º hot spot at the WTC for weeks after ... this is something that would be obvious to millions of people in the area ...
> The thermite reaction is very energetic ... thus the very high temperatures ... it also conserves matter, meaning there'd be one hell of a lot of aluminum oxide left behind, weeks of cutting and huge cranes hoisting this stuff out ... again, something obvious to millions of people in the area ...
> Military thermite is used for armor penetration ... plop a 2500ºC slug of molten iron inside a tank ... cheap easy solution ...



And where were the thermite reactions that you imagine caused this hot spot?

Remember, your theory is that thermite was used to destroy each floor, from the point of impact of the planes to the ground. That's roughly 90 floors in one tower and 80 floors in another. With 240 perimeter columns and 47 core columns per floor......that's roughly 50,000 thermite reactions.

_Yet....nothing._

Worse, you theory mandates that there was so much thermite in the WTC that it would continue to burn for WEEKS after the collapse.
_
Yet....nothing. _

Worse still, the perimeter columns, where 3/4 of the thermite reactions per floor would have occured.....were on the OUTSIDE of the building. Exposed to open air. An would have been utterly obvious to anyone looking at the tower. As Thermite burns so brightly that it can damage your eyes permenantly if you look directly at it.

_Yet....nothing._

Worse still, even after the towers fell, there were stll no thermite reactions EVER found. Despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of such reactions and so much extra thermite that it would burn for weeks after.
_
Yet....nothing. 

T_he quantity of thermite necessary to bring down the towers and then burn continually for WEEKS would have been larger than the towers themselves.
_
Yet....nothing. 
_
How do you explain these wild inconsistencies between your theory and the evidence? You can't. Your conspiracy is an awful explanation of events that is useless complicated and contradicted by overwhelming evidence.

And even you treat your conspiracy like useless garbage, discarding it the moment you're subject to even the most obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> All 3 of you are on ignore now.
> Bye, bye now.



Laughing...its not like your conspiracy gets better because you close your eyes to the enormous inconsistencies it has with the evidence.

Alas, the world doesn't disappear just because you close your eyes.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Which one of you worms is next ?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Faun said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Most Truthers rely too heavily on videos they've never watched and don't actually understand their own conspiracies.

Worse, they ignore anyone who points out the inconsistencies between their arguments and the evidence. And ignore any evidence that contradicts them.

Its one of the major reason why their claims never really get any better.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

This is why I like the Saudi Arabian Conspiracy Theory ... only a few people need be involved and a bunch who just simply didn't look ... and I don't have to condemn the laws of physics ...


----------



## ranfunck (Oct 7, 2019)

The paid scumbags are out today


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> The paid scumbags are out today



So anyone who doesn't ape your conspiracy.....becomes part of it?

Shocker.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> All 3 of you are on ignore now.
> Bye, bye now.


LOL

_I'll be back._


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> The paid scumbags are out today


This thread is getting 2000 views a week....I'd say we stirred up a little wasp nest somewhere.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > The paid scumbags are out today
> ...



Yup. With plenty of those views being of you abandoning your conspiracies like they were useless garbage when confronted with the most obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask about them.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > The paid scumbags are out today
> ...


And yet we're still waiting for you to prove even one of your Truther claims...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

I always find it remarkable that *J Paul Bremer's company -*Marsh & McLennan- lost 295 employees *on 9/11, _and he was on TV_ talking about it, (and coincidentally named by Bush as Ambassador to Iraq shortly after.)
*The Former Head Of The US Occupation In Iraq Did 2 Very Embarrassing Things On His First And Last Days On The Job*

*Now a ski instructor in Vermont, how lovely.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I always find it remarkable that J Paul Bremer's company -*Marsh & McLennan- lost 295 employees *on 9/11, _and he was on TV_ talking about it, (and coincidentally named by Bush as Ambassador to Iraq shortly after.)
> *The Former Head Of The US Occupation In Iraq Did 2 Very Embarrassing Things On His First And Last Days On The Job*



I always find it remarkable that you make vague allusions to accusations against people _you won't actually make. _

You make vague allusions that Larry Silverstein did....._something?_ But when asked what exactly, you fled.

Now you're making all new claims against Brennan of doing......_something._ But can't make a specific allegation there either. 

You get that your process is a bit of a Rorschach test, right?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

*List of Articles - Christopher Bollyn*

*Demolition Access to the WTC Towers:  Part Four - Cleanup*

....But to remove such state-of-the-art evidence, one would need the experience to recognize it.

One such experienced organization was Science Applications International Corporation (SAIC). As mentioned in an earlier essay,* SAIC *was "the DOD and Homeland Security contractor that supplied the largest contingent of non-governmental investigators to the NIST WTC investigation. SAIC has extensive links to nanothermites, developing and judging nanothermite research proposals for the military and other military contractors, and developing and formulating nano-thermites directly. SAIC's subsidiary Applied Ordnance Technology has done research on the ignition of nanothermites with lasers."

*https://medium.com/@threegracespress/enter-the-rabbit-hole-a-d%C3%A9tournement-by-derek-swannson-475c23747668*


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *http://911review.com/articles/ryan/demolition_access_p4.html*
> 
> ....But to remove such state-of-the-art evidence, one would need the experience to recognize it.
> 
> ...


Remove what?

There are thousands of photos taken from the clean up. None reveal the batshit crazy shit you're claiming.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

The Saudis wanted Saddam Hussein gone ... of course they commanded the Bush Administration to attack ... did we dare not comply? ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Thermite doesn't do that ... it's a simple redox reaction ... "found the dust contained tiny flakes of un-reacted thermitic material" ... ha ha ha ... thermite is rust and aluminum, common substances in the modern world ... you should go watch railroad workers use thermite to weld tracks together ... fun stuff ...





ReinyDays said:


> Rust, sulfur and aluminum. But yeah. stupidly common stuff.



*9/11 Inside Out*

In May 2001 The Port Authority of New York and New Jersey which technically owned the WTC complex, lost a ten year court battle with its insurance companies, leaving it to fund a $1 Billion asbestos removal project with money it didn’t have. Two months later real estate tycoon Larry Silverstein, for some reason, decided to purchase the aging liabilities and promptly insure them for Billions of Dollars just in case of total destruction by terrorists… 9/11 happened just 6 weeks later, and Silverstein was awarded a $9.2 Billion Dollar Settlement which more than compensated him for the loss of his buildings. Both Larry and The Port Authority must have been satisfied with the end results, as they never once called for any investigation, quietly accepted large insurance settlements and walked away.

At 8:46am American Airlines Flight 11 slams into Marsh and Mclennan’s secure computer room on the 93rd floor of the North Tower. One of Marsh’ executives L. Paul Bremer, happens to be chairman of the National Commission on Terrorism, an old school Neo-Con, and former Kissinger Aid who worked alongside Dick and Don back in the Ford Administration. Bremer for some reason decides to skip work in the towers that day, to visit an MSNBC Television Studio where he is the first person ever to begin pointing the finger directly at Osama bin Laden and Iraq, calling for the... “most severe military response possible.” After 9/11 Bremer would become the Iraq Occupation Governor, literally Saddam Hussein’s replacement in Iraq, and one of the prime architects of the Iraq War.

Bremer also sat on the Board of the Komatsu-Dresser mining division back in the late 90s when it developed *a thermite plasma charge which could “demolish steel and concrete structures with high efficiency without secondary problems due to noise and dust”.* Dresser merged with Halliburton in 1998. Bremer also sat on the board of international paint company’s management firm Akzo Nobel, which developed a spray-on fireproofing insulation for skyscrapers called Interchar. In the years leading up to 9/11 several of the floors in the area of the impacts were renovated and remodeled and many received complete fire-proofing upgrades. Forensic evidence of thermite was found and confirmed by multiple scientists using uncontaminated WTC dust samples, and extreme persistent heat levels were reported by the FDNY and WTC clean-up crews, all strong evidence that high temperature accelerants such as thermite were used to assist in the destruction of the towers. The Government even suppressed original news videos of the New York Fire Department making multiple reports of large explosions and secondary devices inside the towers on 9/11. As well as videos of the clean up operation where a red hot smoldering pile of fused steel and concrete burned underground for 3 entire months and firefighters reported “flowing steel” like you were in a foundry. Then in 2008, scientists found the smoking gun by analyzing samples of WTC dust that had been preserved since 9/11, and found the dust contained tiny flakes of un-reacted thermitic material, as well as a large number of Iron rich microspheres or after products of a thermitic reaction. Multiple labs have now confirmed it. It was definitely there, it wasn’t natural, and it didn’t get there by accident.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



I, like you have a PHD but not one in structural engineering
All the blather about thermite means nothing to me.
I just go with most engineers.
Can't you see you are accusing others of what you succumbed too?
You believe it was a conspiracy, nothing anyone says will dissuade you.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

Thermite doesn't do that ... it's a simple redox reaction ... "found the dust contained tiny flakes of un-reacted thermitic material" ... ha ha ha ... thermite is rust and aluminum, common substances in the modern world ... you should go watch railroad workers use thermite to weld tracks together ... fun stuff ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *http://911review.com/articles/ryan/demolition_access_p4.html*
> 
> ....But to remove such state-of-the-art evidence, one would need the experience to recognize it.
> 
> ...



What 'state of the art evidence'. Remember, no apparatus of explosive demolition was ever found.

Not a single charge, not a single inch of blasting wire, no detonators, timers or transmitters. Nor was any girder cut in a manner consistent with explosive demolition. 

Not before, not during, not after.

Also, the Port Authority Bomb Squad was at the WTC until about a week before 911. With bomb sniffing dogs. The argument that neither the bomb squad nor the dogs would have been able to detect hundreds of thousands of explosives scattered across 2 buildings is just silly.

Worse still, dust samples from ground zero were analyzed with a process so precise *it was able to detect residue of prescription medication from the WTC pharmacy.* But no residue of explosives were ever found.

Worse still, the buildings were ON FIRE. Explosives would have exploded, the apparatus of explosives reduced to bubbling pools of plastic.

And yet it still gets worse: as the buildings came down exactly opposite of controlled demolition. From top to bottom. Where actual controlled demolition is bottom to top.

Again, the 'explosive demolition' theory is an awful, wildly complicated and completely unnecessary explanation that is contradicted by overwhelming evidence.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Thermite doesn't do that ... it's a simple redox reaction ... "found the dust contained tiny flakes of un-reacted thermitic material" ... ha ha ha ... thermite is rust and aluminum, common substances in the modern world ... you should go watch railroad workers use thermite to weld tracks together ... fun stuff ...



Rust, sulfur and aluminum. But yeah. stupidly common stuff.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

Less than $25 at your local Walmart ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

*Many questions remain about 9/11 as we near the 18th anniversary ...*

www.usmessageboard.com › US Discussion › Conspiracy Theories
... Natural State_. Ratings: +4,765. SAIC - J Paul Bremer - ring a bell ? The company that developed a high-tech nano-thermite detonation device.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...





Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



REVEALED, Wow, just when I thought gateway pundit was the lowest, nwo?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

*https://www.bollyn.com/list-of-articles/*

We also know there were organized crime families involved in part of the debris removal.

We're the ones interested in national security.
You guys are the swamp. Trump knows what happened on 9/11....Tony Shaffer ( Able Danger) is on his 2020 election board. Steve Bannon shared tons of inside information with the president before he left as well. The Russia hoax will lead to other things- that I can promise, hopefully starting with the indictments of Comey and Brennan.

I'd be a good mod here too, but they'd have to pay me enough to want to give up the 'truther' business.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> We're the ones interested in national security.
> You guys are the swamp. Trump knows what happened on 9/11....Tony Shaffer ( Able Danger) is on his 2020 election board. Steve Bannon shared tons of inside information with the president before he left as well. The Russia hoax will lead to other things- that I can promise, hopefully starting with the indictments of Comey and Brennan.



If you were interested in what happened, you wouldn't ignore evidence that contradicts you. For example, you insisted that beams that were cut at angle must have been explosives, as construction workers wouldn't cut beams at that angle.

...until we showed you photos of clean up crews cutting those exact beams AFTER 911 at 45 degree angles as part of the clean up effort. So you ignored the pictures, abandoned your conspiracy and tried to change your topic. 

People looking for truth don't ignore evidence. Your theory does little else.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

"Boom, boom, boom, boom,boom...."


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> "Boom, boom, boom, boom,boom...."



Again, thermite doesn't explode. It burns. 

When the conspiracy crippling holes in the thermite theory are revealed, you switch to explosives.

When the conspiracy crippling holes in explosives are revealed, you switch back to thermite. 

Brainwash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

The spin cycle is my favorite ... btw, I did the math, free fall for the WTC is 6.5 seconds ... the video claimed 9 and 11 seconds ... so we can just chuck that off to friction ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Good thing a friend of mine has copies of all these spin cycle truther videos before the DOD has Youtube remove them.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



Nope, Rumsfeld didn't announce 2.3 trillion 'missing' from the Pentagon coffers.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Good thing a friend of mine has copies of all these spin cycle truther videos before the DOD has Youtube remove them.



You think the department of defense is removing your videos from youtube?

Can you back that claim up with anything more than your imagination?


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

Does that include the video showing WTC in free fall ... I'm still interested in that ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Does that include the video showing WTC in free fall ... I'm still interested in that ...



Nope. No such video. 

Here's the best video I know of the collapse. Where you clearly see chunks of concrete hitting the ground while the base of the tower is still standing, LONG before the main debris field reaches the ground. With the collapse being way slower than freefall. 

http://www.911myths.com/WTC2Collapse.mpeg


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



Alas, as this video demonstrates.......there was concrete and steel hitting the ground from the collapse while the base of the tower was still standing. And before the main debris field arrived.

http://www.911myths.com/WTC2Collapse.mpeg

Also, you know what you don't hear? Any explosions. Just a rumble as the tower began collapsing at the point of impact with the plane and destroyed one floor at a time, all the way to the ground.

So 'silent' explosives? There's no such thing.

Also, that collapse is exactly opposite of controlled demolition. Falling top to bottom. While controlled demolition is bottom to top.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you for re-posting that ... Angelo ... the good footage starts at about 1'10" ... looks normal to me ... see how the lower stories are stock still, no motion, no acceleration ... see above where the stories are accelerating downward ... clockwork demonstration of gravity ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Many, many eyewitnesses know the truth.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Many, many eyewitnesses know the truth.



If 'explosives' were the truth, you wouldn't have to keep switching your conspiracies. 

But as mentioned earlier, when the theory killing holes of the 'thermite' conspiracy are revealed, you flee to 'explosive demolition'.

When the theory killing holes in the 'explosive demolition' conspiracy are revealed, you flee to thermite.

If either theory had merit, you wouldn't have to keep running between them.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

9/11 is a military/security industry boondoggle.
*
John Haltiwanger, “America’s ‘War on Terror’ Has Cost the US Nearly $6 Trillion and Killed Roughly Half a Million People, and There’s No End in Sight,” Business Insider, November 14, 2018, 
www.businessinsider.com/the-war-on-terror-has-cost-the-us-nearly-6-trillion-2018-11

As Cost of ‘War on Terror’ Hits $6 Trillion, NY Grand Jury Looks Anew at 9/11
https://www.projectcensored.org/as-cost-of-war-on-terror-hits-6-trillion-ny-grand-jury-looks-anew-at-9-11/*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 9/11 is a military/security industry boondoggle.
> *
> John Haltiwanger, “America’s ‘War on Terror’ Has Cost the US Nearly $6 Trillion and Killed Roughly Half a Million People, and There’s No End in Sight,” Business Insider, November 14, 2018,
> www.businessinsider.com/the-war-on-terror-has-cost-the-us-nearly-6-trillion-2018-11
> ...



Now that I don't necessarily disagree with.


----------



## ranfunck (Oct 7, 2019)

Faun said:


> And yet we're still waiting for you to prove even one of your Truther claims...


It has been proven but since you assholes are paid to post your bull shit, you make it so clear why you are here you handlers should be pist


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > And yet we're still waiting for you to prove even one of your Truther claims...
> ...



Ah, the old conspiracy theorist mantra: Anyone who doesn't ape your conspiracy becomes part of it!

I have a much simpler explanation: the truther conspiracy is simply an awful explanation of events on 911.


----------



## ranfunck (Oct 7, 2019)

Not playing your fucking game scumbag


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Not playing your fucking game scumbag



Just because your conspiracy is an awful explanation riddled with massive holes, wild complexity and is overwhelmingly contradicted by the evidence is no reason to get pissy.

Just come up with a better theory. Preferably one that isn't completely unnecessary.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



And as this video demonstrates elegantly, there's no sound of explosives as the towers collapse.

http://www.911myths.com/WTC2Collapse.mpeg

So silent explosives? There's no such thing. Add to that, no residue of explosives found in any dust sample taken from ground zero, no appparatus of explosive ever found (before, during or after the collapse), no girders cut in a manner consistent with explosive demolition, and the towers coming down exactly opposite of controlled demolition.

As I've said....the 'explosive demolition' theory is just an awful explanation riddled with conspiracy killing holes that you can't possibly explain away.

Must be time to flee back to the thermite theory.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You're not that stupid are you ?
Most of the footage of the collapses , including this one, was taken from helicopters.
You do know how loud they are ? There's obviously no way to hear or record outside sound
from something as loud as a news or police chopper.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Ad hominems? Say it ain't so, Angelo!

The video I've posted was taken from near the base of the towers as it started to collapse. 

http://www.911myths.com/WTC2Collapse.mpeg

Pieces of concrete and metal are hitting the ground while the lower sections of the tower are still standing. Demonstrating it wasn't a 'free fall' collapse. With the debris field coming significantly slower than free fall. Starting at the point of impact with the plane and destroying one floor at a time, all the way to the ground.
*
Exactly opposite of controlled demolition.*

And you know what you DON'T hear? Explosives. You just hear a rumble as the tower begins to fall. A rumble that rises as the debris field gains speed and mass.

So....silent explosives? Um, no. There's such thing. Its just another layer of how awful your conspiracy is at explaining the actual events.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> The spin cycle is my favorite ... btw, I did the math, free fall for the WTC is 6.5 seconds ... the video claimed 9 and 11 seconds ... so we can just chuck that off to friction ...


Building 7 was about 14 seconds. So there's that.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Faun said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > The spin cycle is my favorite ... btw, I did the math, free fall for the WTC is 6.5 seconds ... the video claimed 9 and 11 seconds ... so we can just chuck that off to friction ...
> ...



Yeah, the penthouse collapses into the building as the interior begins its collapse.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > And yet we're still waiting for you to prove even one of your Truther claims...
> ...


LOL 

Oh? Maybe I missed one -- which one was proven?


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Wait, what?? You're reading these posts after all? That's twice in just the last few days you said you were ignoring @sklar but then replying.

You have no convictions whatsoever.  That must come from your lack of conviction to the truth.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Faun said:


> Wait, what?? You're reading these posts after all? That's twice in just the last few days you said you were ignoring @sklar but then replying.
> 
> You have no convictions whatsoever.  That must come from your lack of conviction to the truth.


Personal attacks from an anonymous Democrat. Ouch.
I Ignore people because I trust my instincts.
If I choose to unignore them later, it's none of your business now is it, Mr Conviction ?
Get bored with impeaching Trump, and defending deep state and saying Russia, Russia, Russia so you came back to 9/11?


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 7, 2019)

The new video claims buildings don't fall ... or is that what they mean when they say the structure of the building isn't catastrophically compromised ... the vector diagram at 1'17" is missing gravity ... 1W on the top section pointing down ... now add all three vectors and the result is consistent with a downward acceleration about half standard 16 ft/s/s ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Bullshit. Here's the collapse from the ground -- thd only "explosion" is the sound of the building collapsing.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, what?? You're reading these posts after all? That's twice in just the last few days you said you were ignoring @sklar but then replying.
> ...


WTF??

You said you were ignoring me too!

Like I said, you have no convictions.  You stand for nothing.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



So that's two videos from the base of the building........without any sound of explosives. 

There are no such things as 'silent' explosives. Any explosion sufficiently powerful to cut structural steel girders would make an enormous noise. 

Sounds like its time for them to switch back to 'thermite'!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Faun said:


> You stand for nothing.


You sure give me a lot of attention for 
being a nobody.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You stand for nothing.
> ...


You kinda shout that yourself. Maybe you just don't realize it?


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


And yet, we can hear for ourselves....


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Faun said:


> You kinda shout that yourself. Maybe you just don't realize it?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Yeah, nobody believes all those lying cops and  firefighters .


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2019)

The New York Post investigation reveals that Saudi agents, officials and operatives in Virginia, Florida, California and D.C. provided direct support by way funding or intelligence to those involved in bringing down the towers.
*http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-news/an-act-of-war-cia-leak-gives-incontrovertible-evidence-that-911-was-state-sponsored_12162013*


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

What's with all the videos you don't seem to understand?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You stand for nothing.
> ...


He didn't say you're a 'nobody'. *You just did though. *

He said that you stand for nothing. You've certainly demonstrated that you don't stand for the facts or the truth, as you actively ignore evidence that contradicts you. No one seeking truth or facts would do that.

Remember your 'angle cut beam' fiasco, where you insisted (for no particular reason and with zero evidence) that angle cut beams couldn't have been cut by construction workers because they 'don't cut beams at 45 degrees'?

....until we showed you pictures of them doing exactly that as part of the clean up effort?

How did you respond to the evidence contradicting your 'shaped charges angle cut the beams' conspiracy? You ignored the pictures of the clean up crews angle cutting the beams and skurried to another conspiracy.

Which someone who stood for facts, evidence and truth _wouldn't do. 

Please stop ignoring the evidence. Even when it contradicts your conspiracies._


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> What's with all the videos you don't seem to understand?



Do you think Angelo has actually watched these videos or has the slightest clue what's in them.

He's actually posted videos that REFUTE his conspiracies because the title had '9/11' in it.

Most of the folks still peddling the empty Truther conspiracies at this point are just regurgitators. They vomit up what they've been told to think, spamming claims they don't understand, or posting videos they've never watched.

They're easy to spot: they abandon their conspiracy and skurry to another when you point out the inconsistencies in the theories they've presented.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

... but ... YouTube videos ... we're not allowed to upload anything to the internet unless it's _The Truth_ ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



And yet, when the towers collapsed, there were no sounds of explosions.

There's no such thing as silent explosive. Yet you're arguing that the building was destroyed via explosive demolition that made no sounds.

That's not how physics works. *Any explosion suffeciently powerful to cut a steel superstructure of a high rise building would make an enormous noise.*

And your theory requires 10s of thousands of them._ Yet nothing. _


How do you explain the complete lack of any sound of explosives accompanying your imagined 'explosive demolition'?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

15,000 views in 6 weeks.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 15,000 views in 6 weeks.



Yup....of your conspiracies collapsing under even the most obvious questions. Like...where were the thermite reactions? Or why were the 'explosives' silent?

And you fleeing when your conspiracies collapse. 

Thank you for demonstrating how awful the truther story actually is in describing the events of 911!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

*Many questions remain about 9/11 as we near the 18th anniversary.




*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Many questions remain about 9/11 as we near the 18th anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Laughing....yup! 15,000 views of your conspiracies collapsing when subject to even the most obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask.

Like....if the WTC towers were destroyed with controlled explosive demolition, then why were there no sounds of explosions as the buiding collapsed?

Or....if the WTC tower were destroyed with thermite, then why didn't we see the 10s of thousands of super obvious thermite reactions that your theory requires before, during or after the collapse? Remember, you said that the thermite burned for WEEKS. Yet, nothing.

You keep running, I'll keep laughing. Deal?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



No, they didn't. There was nothing 'consistent with controlled demolition' about their descriptions. 

Read the oral histories yourself: 

Oral Histories From Sept. 11 Compiled by the New York Fire Department - The New York Times

The firefighters talk about *how the FDNY expected WTC 7 to fall due to fire and structural damage*, how they put a transit on the building to measure its angle as it started to dangerously lean, how they carefully monitored the building's structural failure due to fire and structural damage, how they anticipated its collapsed by a couple of hours an created a perimeter to keep everyone at a distance.

*Explicitly contradicting your conspiracy.* You're actively ignoring the oral histories of the FDNY fire fighters.

You really need to watch these videos before you start posting them. This is getting embarrassing to watch.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> You really need to watch these videos before you start posting them. This is getting embarrassing to watch.


Still spouting the same talking points and lies,
the way you were shown to ? I call you guys pod clones.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > You really need to watch these videos before you start posting them. This is getting embarrassing to watch.
> ...



*Calling any evidence that contradicts your conspiracy a 'lie' doesn't make the evidence disappear. *

The FDNY oral histories *still* show that the FDNY anticipated the collapse of WTC 7 due to fire and structural damage HOURS before it happened.

The videos of the collapse of the WTC towers *still *demonstrate that there were no sound of explosives as the towers came down.

'Silent explosives' are *still *a physical impossibility.

There *still* wasn't a single thermite reaction ever seen before, during or after the collapse of the WTC....despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of such reactions that burned continually for WEEKS.

Just because you ignore the evidence doesn't mean we can't see it. Which is why you so consistently fail. Reasonable people don't ignore what you do.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> *Calling any evidence that contradicts your conspiracy a 'lie' doesn't make the evidence disappear. *
> .


I rest my case. Run along loser.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

*Major University Study Finds "Fire Did Not Bring Down Tower 7 On 9/11"



*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > *Calling any evidence that contradicts your conspiracy a 'lie' doesn't make the evidence disappear. *
> ...



Ad Hominems? Says it aid so, Angelo!

And noticed how you cut out ALL of the examples of evidence that contradicts your conspiracy from your reply, refusing to address any of it.

1) The FDNY oral histories *still* show that the FDNY anticipated the collapse of WTC 7 due to fire and structural damage HOURS before it happened.

2) The videos of the collapse of the WTC towers *still *demonstrate that there were no sound of explosives as the towers came down.

3) 'Silent explosives' are *still *a physical impossibility.

4) There *still* wasn't a single thermite reaction ever seen before, during or after the collapse of the WTC....despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of such reactions that burned continually for WEEKS.

Just because you ignore the evidence doesn't mean we can't see it. Nor does the evidence disappear because you start calling me names,.

*Reasonable people don't ignore what you do, Angelo. *


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Major University Study Finds "Fire Did Not Bring Down Tower 7 On 9/11"
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'll go with the NIST......and the FDNY firefighters who anticipated the collapse of the WTC 7  due to fire and structural damage by hours. 

As would any reasonable person.

Don't tell me you're ignoring the FDNY oral histories now, Angelo? After posting a video on how important those oral histories are, now you're going to ignore them?

Say it ain't so, Angelo!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> As would any reasonable person.


Reasonable people wonder why most Americans never heard of Tower 7.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > As would any reasonable person.
> ...



Reasonable people would wonder why you ignore the FDNY oral histories, where the firefighters on the scene anticipated the collapse of the WTC 7 by hours* due to fire and structural damage. *

This after you just CITED the FDNY oral histories as a reliable source. Do you always ignore your own sources, or only when they explicitly contradict your failing conspiracies?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

And Angelo..reasonable people would also wonder why you ignore the most obvious questions about your theories. 

Like why there are no sounds of explosives when the WTC towers collapsed. 

Or why there wasn't a single thermite reaction ever seen before, during or after the collapse of the WTC....despite your theory requiring 10s of thousands of such reactions that burned continually for WEEKS._
_
You can't expect to convince reasonable people of your claims with such huge, theory killing holes in your conspiracies.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Reasonable people would wonder why you ignore the FDNY oral histories, where the firefighters on the scene anticipated the collapse of the WTC 7 by hours* due to fire and structural damage. *
> 
> This after you just CITED the FDNY oral histories as a reliable source. Do you always ignore your own sources, or only when they explicitly contradict your failing conspiracies?


No. You're obviously spinning everything I say or post.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> And Angelo..reasonable people would also wonder why you ignore the most obvious questions about your theories.
> 
> Like why there are no sounds of explosives when the WTC towers collapsed.
> 
> ...


You're asking Carl Sagan to prove there's life on other planets.
I'm just an investigative reporter asking questions.

The burden of proof is on you, as the upcoming grand jury witnesses will soon clearly demonstrate.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable people would wonder why you ignore the FDNY oral histories, where the firefighters on the scene anticipated the collapse of the WTC 7 by hours* due to fire and structural damage. *
> ...



You cited the FDNY oral histories in your post.

Now you're ignoring the FDNY oral histories where the fighter fighters on the scene anticipated the collapse of the WTC 7 by hours, due to fire and structurual damage.

The FDNY firefighters went into elaborate detail in the oral histories about *the catastrophic structural damage that the WTC 7 had suffered*, how entire sides of the structure were heavily damaged by falling debris from the towers. How massive fires raged uncontrolled for hours. *How WTC 7 leaned and buckled as it burned.* How they measured its slow structural failure for HOURS. How they anticipated its collapse due to fire and structural damage and evacuated a perimeter around the failing structure.

It was no surprise at all to the FDNY that WTC 7 came down. For crying out loud, they *warned* people about it hours before it happened.

*Why do you ignore the very oral histories of the FDNY that you cited only a couple of posts ago?*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> You cited the FDNY oral histories in your post.
> 
> Now you're ignoring the FDNY oral histories where the fighter fighters on the scene anticipated the collapse of the WTC 7 by hours, due to fire and structurual damage.


2 different things.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

*THIS GUY IS NOT TALKING ABOUT BUILDING 7.*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

"See. That's why they didn't try to put that fire out ."
_They were told it was coming down no matter what._


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

Any chance we can get back to Angelo's free fall claims? ... I'm still puzzled why anyone would think objects falling don't accelerate ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Any chance we can get back to Angelo's free fall claims? ... I'm still puzzled why anyone would think objects falling don't accelerate ...


Not the way the steel core columns were in the twins....could never have happened the way
they collapsed without somehow taking out the core columns. The structure below, especially in the North tower that collapsed last, would have resisted the collapse and _at least _slowed it down. Newtons third law of motion and the design of the towers are in direct conflict with the NIST conclusions.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance we can get back to Angelo's free fall claims? ... I'm still puzzled why anyone would think objects falling don't accelerate ...
> ...



I don't think you understand Newton's Third Law ... the building carries a force vector pointed down, the Earth itself has a force vector pointed up ... as the building come down the Earth's rotation speeds up ... like a figure skater pulling her arms in ... free fall in a vacuum allows 6.5 seconds for the collapse, actual time was 9 or 11 seconds ... this allows for resistance ...

The core column was concrete, and concrete performs poorly under stress ... the steel was subject to the avgas fire ... the core column was taken out at the level the planes crashed into, and this is where the collapsed occurred ... the lower part of the building remained intact until the top part slammed into it ... the folks you're relying on need to improve their photoshop skills I think ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...


Do some homework before you waste my time anymore.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm enjoying wasting your time ... you seem to have a lot of it to waste ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> I'm enjoying wasting your time ... you seem to have a lot of it to waste ...


It's nice being able to work my own hours.
So do your homework about those famous "concrete core columns" yet?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Any chance we can get back to Angelo's free fall claims? ... I'm still puzzled why anyone would think objects falling don't accelerate ...



Angelo is still stuck on 'silent explosives' and invisible thermite reactions. Falling objects accelerating under gravity and 'Force vectors' might be a little much to ask of him.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

You mean run a jack-hammer? ... concrete crumbles right quick ... how much experience do you have on construction sites? ... better yet, how much experience bringing buildings down? ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Back to ignore.
Not wasting another breath with you clowns.

5 pages of information on this thread after you dig through
the other 55 pages of clown clutter.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Back to ignore.
> Not wasting another breath with you clowns.


LOLOLOL 

This is now the fourth time, and counting,  you're putting us _clowns_ on ignore.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Back to ignore.
> ...


I like you Faunzie.
Don't you know that ?


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you Angelo ... I did want to ask Faun and Skylar about how involved the Saudis were ... blaming this on some slack-jawed yokel living in a cave somewhere in Povertonia seems far-fetched to me ... what think you two? ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance we can get back to Angelo's free fall claims? ... I'm still puzzled why anyone would think objects falling don't accelerate ...
> ...



Says you. The same guy that insisted that constuction workers 'never' cut girders at 45 degree angles. You keep making these definitive statements that you can't back up.



> they collapsed without somehow taking out the core columns.



Nonsense. The core columns only carried half the gravity load of the building. With the perimeter columns carrying the other half.

And ONLY when perfectly aligned with the columns above them, allowing them to transmit their load energy _around_ each floor to the ground. Why then would they hold up to a massive debris field accelerated by gravity slamming into the entire floor?

The conversion of potential to kinetic energy was NOT what the core columns were designed to withstand. Worse, as the debris field continued to fall, *it gained both mass and speed.* Meaning that the impacts with lower floors had *exponentially more energy* than the impacts on higher floors.

If the first floor beneath the initial failure couldn't stop the collapse, there's nothing in the tower that could.....as the debris field would have more mass and speed, while the resistance of each floor was roughly the same, all the way to the ground.

Which is exactly what we saw on 911. Twice. No explosives required.

Your theory is not uselessly complicated and contradicted by overwhelming evidence....its also completely unnecessary.



> The structure below, especially in the North tower that collapsed last, would have resisted the collapse and _at least _slowed it down. Newtons third law of motion and the design of the towers are in direct conflict with the NIST conclusions.



The NIST found that the building fell NEAR free fall speeds. Demonstrating slowing and obliterating your 'third law' conflicts. And if you watch the videos of the collapse, there was steel and concrete hitting the ground *while the lower sections of the tower still stood. *Demonstrating that the fall was slower than free fall. And took as much as 12.9 seconds.

http://www.911myths.com/WTC2Collapse.mpeg

Again, obliterating your 'third law' conflicts.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Back to ignore.
> Not wasting another breath with you clowns.
> 
> 5 pages of information on this thread after you dig through
> the other 55 pages of clown clutter.



Again, it doesn't matter what you ignore.

As reasonable people can still see the evidence that obliterates your silly conspiracies even if you refuse to look at it. That's what you haven't figured out yet.
*
Its the evidence that convinces reasonable people. *And you can't stop any of us from presenting it. Even when it overwhelmingly contradicts your conspiracy.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Pop quiz on the WTC core columns tomorrow kids.
Class dismissed. PH3wood, Skyboy, J Edgar Faundino and Rainman , go to the office.
I'll be there with my aluminum thermite-coated paddle in 5 minutes.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Ah our old white fart posters.
Nothing better to do than to suck off their socialist SS Medicare and look for items that fit their zero college minds


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


>





Angelo said:


> Pop quiz on the WTC core columns tomorrow kids.
> Class dismissed. Skyboy and Rainman , go to the office.



Laughing.....you've never even watched the videos you're posting. You had no idea how many core columns there were until we told you. You had no idea how much of the gravity load the core columns were subject to compared to the perimeter columns.

You're consistently hamstrung by the fact that you're posting videos you've never watched, cutting and pasting arguments you don't understand.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Ah our old white fart posters.
> Nothing better to do than to suck off their socialist SS Medicare and look for items that fit their zero college minds


If you mean me, I haven't been to a doctor in 10 years, and since I quit smoking I still get it up without pills. And I went to college. 

3 strikes you're out bitch


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 8, 2019)

So are you sucking?


Angelo said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Ah our old white fart posters.
> ...



So you are sucking?
Don't call me when you get something serious.
College? PhD in which science again?
Couldn't resist Bitch? Nice


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Angelo is hilarious SS Medicare no pills and can still  get it up.
The essence of a structural engineer


----------



## north star (Oct 8, 2019)

120 pages of troll clutter.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

north star said:


> 120 pages of troll clutter.



... and counting ...


----------



## north star (Oct 8, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> north star said:
> 
> 
> > 120 pages of troll clutter.
> ...


Says the latest additional troll.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you for joining us ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

north star said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > north star said:
> ...



And trolls being anyone who asks super obviouos questions about the various truther theories?

Like......why are there no sound of explosives as the towers fall if the towers were destroyed with explosive demolition?

Or.....where were the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that the thermite conspiracy requires? None were see before, during or after, despite the thermite burning for WEEKS according to the conspiracy. 

These are obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask about these explanations. 

Is any reasonable person also a 'troll' if they ask the same obvious questions?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

*Thermite is a chemical mixture of aluminum powder and one or more metal oxides, that releases an enormous amount of energy when the mixture is made to react. Nanothermites, developed by US national laboratories through the Department of Energy, are high-tech energetic materials made by preparing a mixture of ultra fine grain aluminum and metal oxides, intimately mixed on the nanometer scale. The large surface area to volume ratio of the reactants causes the rate of reaction to proceed much faster, and coupled with the addition of organic compounds to produce gases, nanothermites can be made to perform like high explosives.*

*Christopher Bollyn*

*.....A thermite demolition device patented in 1996 by Komatsu, a company for which Marsh & McLennan executive (and Kerik's boss in Iraq) L. Paul Bremer was a board member.*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Thermite is a chemical mixture of aluminum powder and one or more metal oxides, that releases an enormous amount of energy when the mixture is made to react. Nanothermites, developed by US national laboratories through the Department of Energy, are high-tech energetic materials made by preparing a mixture of ultra fine grain aluminum and metal oxides, intimately mixed on the nanometer scale. The large surface area to volume ratio of the reactants causes the rate of reaction to proceed much faster, and coupled with the addition of organic compounds to produce gases, nanothermites can be made to perform like high explosives.*
> 
> *Christopher Bollyn*
> 
> *.....A thermite demolition device patented in 1996 by Komatsu, a company for which Marsh & McLennan executive (and Kerik's boss in Iraq) L. Paul Bremer was a board member.*



So where were the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that your theory requires? Remember, thermite burns so brightly that it can permanently damage your eyes if you look directly at it.

So here's the collapse:


Where are ANY of the thermite reactions? Remember, 3/4 of these thermite reactions would have been on the perimeter columns, on the OUTSIDE of the building. Yet....nothing.

Worse, you insist that the thermite reactions continued to burn for weeks. Here's a picture of ground zero after the collapse but before the clean up effort:






*Where are the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that you insist are STILL burning in this photo?*

Laughing....time to switch back to 'explosive demolition' in your game of 'conspiracy-whack-a-mole'.


----------



## north star (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> *Where are the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that you insist are STILL burning in this photo?*
> 
> Laughing....time to switch back to 'explosive demolition' in your game of 'conspiracy-whack-a-mole'.


That is an aerial view of the ground.
There are 8 floors underneath all that including a mall, bus station and subway station all of which occupied more area ( not volume) than the towers themselves, ( otherwise there would be a mountain of debris) so most of the molten steel was near the bottom of the pile but they could still read the temperatures.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

north star said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > *Where are the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that you insist are STILL burning in this photo?*
> ...


And parking garage.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

north star said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > *Where are the 10s of thousands of thermite reactions that you insist are STILL burning in this photo?*
> ...



Ah, but you forget one very important detail......*the tower came down from TOP to bottom. Here's the collapse again:*


The collapse begins high, high up at the point of impact with the plane at around the 77th floor  *with the base of the tower still standing*, proceeding down, *one floor at a time*, all the way to the ground. Exactly opposite of controlled demolition, which is bottom to top.

With 47 core columns and 240 perimeter columns per floor, and roughly 90 floors on one tower and 80 floors on the other, that's roughly 50,000 seperate thermite reactions that would have had to have been used to destroy the towers in the manner we saw.

With the 240 perimeter columns of the each floor on the OUTSIDE of the building, roughly 40,000 of those thermite reactions *would have occcured on the outside of the building visible to anyone.*

Yet nothing.

And it gets *so* much worse for the thermite theory. As you guys insisted that the thermite continued to burn for WEEKS. Which posses two enormous problems for you. First, there's no thermite reactions ever seen in the debris.






Per the thermite theory, there are 50,000 thermite reactions burning in this photograph. Yet.....nothing.

Worse still, thermite burns fast and ridiculously bright. So bright in fact that it can permenantly damage your eyes if you look directly at it. Here's a single thermite reaction, for reference:


It would be nearly impossible to miss even one such reaction. To say nothing of 50,000 of them.

And yet it STILL gets worse for the thermite theory. As your ilk are pushing Nano-thermite.....which per truthers burns even faster, hotter and brighter than regular thermite. And per your theory, there was enough nano-thermite stuffed into the towers burn every minute of every hour, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week....for WEEKS.

*How many cubic MILES of nano-thermite do you imagine were stuffed into the tower to burn furiously, continually and uncontrolled 24 hours a day for WEEKS? *The quantity of nano-thermite necessary for your conspiracy is larger than the WTC towers. There wouldn't have been room for people in the WTC due to all the nano-thermite in your theory.

And yet.....nothing. Not a single reaction. Despite your conspiracy requiring 10s of thousands of them.

*Your conspiracy is just an awful, awful explanation of events *with so many theory crippling holes, inconsistencies and contradictions by the evidence as to make it laughable.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> north star said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



There's no parking garage at the 77th and 93rd floors of the WTC. Yet the collapse began at the 77th floor of the South Tower and the 93rd floor of the North Tower. 

Try again.


----------



## north star (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> ...
> Ah, but you forget one very important detail......*the tower came down from TOP to bottom. Here's the collapse again:*...



The interior core 'box columns go all the way down around the elevator shafts.
When the towers collapsed these inner columns had to have been compromised
for the kind of controlled -like demolitions we all witnessed.

Which may or may not have been noticeable at ground level from outside when the collapses began above.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

north star said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



So if the core colunns were destroyed at the base of the building....why didn't the base of the building collapse first?

Alas, the WTC came down exactly opposite oof controlled demolition. In ACTUAL controlled demolition the base of the building is knocked out and the entire building falls all at once from bottom to top. Kicker charges are used to break up the debris. Here, watch:



The collapse starts at the bottom and the entire building falls all at once. The top, the middle, the base. Everything.

But that's not how the towers fell at all. The collapse initiated at the 77th floor on the South Tower and the 93rd floor on the North Tower. The collapse began there and proceeded down, one floor at a time. And while this was happening, the base of the building DIDN'T fall. It remained intact until the debris field arrived and destroyed the floors of the base, one at at time, all the way to the ground.

The towers fell top to bottom. Exactly opposite of controlled demolition.

Worse, the there was no sound of explosives when the tower fell.


So 'silent explosives'? That's a physical impossibility. Any explosion sufficient to destroy structural steel columns robust enough to support one of the tallest buildings in the world......would be sufficient to make an enormous sound.

Worse for your conspiracy, still......the survivors of the collapse were found at its base. Spread out between the 22nd and 1st floor. Which just obliterates your claim, as they would have been detonated per your theory. With the collapse magically jumping from the base of the tower to the top....but leaving the sspace in between untouched?

That's ridiculous. 

That makes as much sense as someone getting shot in the head, with the bullet leaving a hole in the front and back of their skull, but not damaging teir brain or any squishy bits in between.

Um, no. Your explanation is just awful.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Oh, and then there's the lack of any apparatus of explosives ever found....before, during, and after the collapse. Not a single charge, not a single inch of blasting wire, not a single timer or transmitter.

Absolutely nothing.

And this despite the Port Authority Bomb Squad at the WTC until a week before the collapse, complete with bomb sniffing dogs. And yet, nothing. 

And no girders cut in a manner consistent with explosive demolition. 

And no residue of explosives found in any dust sample, despite an analysis so precise they were able to detect prescription medication from the WTC pharmacy. 

And the building being ON FIRE. Where actual explosives would have exploded, with any transmitter, timer or blasting wire reduced to bubbling pools oof plastic. 

Again, the 'controlled demolition' theory is just an awful, awful explanation of the events of 911, filled with huge and rather stupid theory killing holes.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

We'll see how the grand jury decides soon enough. I'm very patient.
9/11 Grand Jury Update: U.S. Attorney's Lips Sealed, Lawyers' Committee to File Mandamus


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> We'll see how the grand jury decides soon enough. I'm very patient.



You understand that you're talking about a PETITION for a grand jury to review your failed conspiracy, yes?

The petition was filed in 2018 and relayed to a special grand jury almost a year and a half ago.
*
And the special grand jury never took it up.*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see how the grand jury decides soon enough. I'm very patient.
> ...


Would that make you happy, while your're pissing on the 9/11 graves with your cover-up ?
9/11 Grand Jury Update: U.S. Attorney's Lips Sealed, Lawyers' Committee to File Mandamus

*The group announced earlier this week that they plan to file a Mandamus petition in federal court prior to the upcoming 9/11 anniversary since the U.S. Attorney's Office declined last month to disclose the status of the grand jury proceeding. The goal of this legal action is to confirm whether the U.S. Attorney presented the group's 2018 petition reporting unprosecuted federal crimes at the World Trade Center to a special grand jury, as mandated by federal statute.*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



What cover up? Remember, your conspiracy theory is just awful. Its wildly complicated, contradicted by overwhelming evidence and has overlapping, theory killing holes riddling it. As an explanation of events, its a truly terrible, poorly thought through piece of pseudo-intellectual flotsam. 

How then can you 'cover up' something that didn't actually happen?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

*Whoever happens to Google up this thread, please ignore the above lying paid disinformation troll. *Read the OP to start with, then decide for yourself.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *Whoever happens to Google up this thread, please ignore the above lying paid disinformation troll.*



Ad Hominem attacks again? Say it ain't so, Angelo!

Again, you can ignore whatever you'd like. *But what you can't do is make a reasonable person ignore what you do. *

For example, why was there no sound of explosives as the towers fell? There's no such thing as 'silent explosives'.

Or where were the 10s of thousands of Thermite reactions that your thermite theory requires? Remember, 3/4s of the 'thermite reactions' would have been on the outside of the building, visible to open air.

_Yet, nothing. _

These are obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask. And you insist we ignore.

Nope!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Ad Hominem attacks again? Say it ain't so, Angelo!


I have no patience for stupidity.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Ad Hominem attacks again? Say it ain't so, Angelo!
> ...


Dude, you don't get a say in the matter. 

You can ignore whatever you'd like. But you can't make a reasonable person ignore what you do. Everytime you flee from obvious questions about your conspiracy that any reasonable person would ask......

_I win. _

Every hole in your theory you ignore, every piece of evidence you refuse to look at, every personal attack you make rather than shore up your collapsing arguments....

_I win. _

There's genuinely nothing you can do about it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2019)

north star said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > north star said:
> ...




a sock puppet no less  that said that North Star,he  suffered ass beatings under another previous user name earlier in the thread so out of nowhere comes a sock who posts his FIRST post in none other than this thread. how obvious a sock can you be.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> north star said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...



yes it IS FUNNY what an obvious sock you are,i am an agreement with you on that.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Read the OP to start with, then decide for yourself.



Absolutely. And make sure not to skip the enormous, theory killing holes in Angelo's conspiracy.

Like....how there were no sounds of explosives when the towers collapsed. 

Or how there's no such thing as a 'silent explosives'.

Or how the FDNY oral histories show that the firefighters on 911 expected WTC 7 to collapse due to fire and structural damage hours before it came down. 

Or how there were no thermite reactions ever observed, before, during or after the collapse....despite the 'thermite' theory requiring 10s of thousands of such reactions, 3/4s of which would have been on the outside of the building. 

Or how the Truthers switch conspiracies whenever confronted with theory killing holes in their claims. If thermite is demonstrated to be absurd, they switch to 'explosive demolition'. When explosive demolition is debunked, they switch back to thermite. 

Brainwash. Rinse. Repeat indefinitely.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2019)

north star said:


> 120 pages of troll clutter.



I have no patience for stupidity.

yeah these shills like ph3iron and the sock puppet Reainy Days are incapable of opening up their mouths without shitting all over the floor.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

2000º blob for weeks would be obvious ... the convection currents could be seen for miles ... did I mention iron vapor ... that would coat everything downwind ... and where's all the aluminum oxide ... cleverly hidden inside blocks of molten iron? ... what about all the water and steam explosions, those sub-floors are below sea level ... stick to free fall, you were making some progress with that ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> north star said:
> 
> 
> > 120 pages of troll clutter.
> ...



Its LA Ram! The dude that accuses anyone who doesn't ape the Truther conspiracy of being a 'paid shill' or 'sock puppet'. 

Ah, the age old adage of the conspiracy theorist: Anyone who doesn't ape the conspiracy....becomes part of the conspiracy.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> north star said:
> 
> 
> > 120 pages of troll clutter.
> ...


Funny how they're all the same ones who want Trump out of the White House.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> 2000º blob for weeks would be obvious ... the convection currents could be seen for miles ... did I mention iron vapor ... that would coat everything downwind ... and where's all the aluminum oxide ... cleverly hidden inside blocks of molten iron? ... what about all the water and steam explosions, those sub-floors are below sea level ... stick to free fall, you were making some progress with that ...



How much thermite would be necessary to burn continually, every minute of every hour, 24 hours a day for WEEKS?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...



sock puppet we have no time for a kid who skipped junior high school science classes,go find some children to tell your lies to this is the adults section.Impossible to teach you when you cover your ears and close your eyes everytime he gives you answers with videos you dont want to look at.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 8, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> 2000º blob for weeks would be obvious ... the convection currents could be seen for miles ... did I mention iron vapor ... that would coat everything downwind ... and where's all the aluminum oxide ... cleverly hidden inside blocks of molten iron? ... what about all the water and steam explosions, those sub-floors are below sea level ... stick to free fall, you were making some progress with that ...



You do realize you're arguing with a parrot don't you?


.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > north star said:
> ...



yeah a president who is doing what no other president since Carter tried to do,get rid of the deep state.yeah i have noticed that indeed these shills are ALL the ones that want that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > 2000º blob for weeks would be obvious ... the convection currents could be seen for miles ... did I mention iron vapor ... that would coat everything downwind ... and where's all the aluminum oxide ... cleverly hidden inside blocks of molten iron? ... what about all the water and steam explosions, those sub-floors are below sea level ... stick to free fall, you were making some progress with that ...
> ...



so says the shill who same as him is too much of a coward to look at all the videos he has posted that he took you all to school on that explosives were used. Here is hankerchief to cry in defeat shill.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > 2000º blob for weeks would be obvious ... the convection currents could be seen for miles ... did I mention iron vapor ... that would coat everything downwind ... and where's all the aluminum oxide ... cleverly hidden inside blocks of molten iron? ... what about all the water and steam explosions, those sub-floors are below sea level ... stick to free fall, you were making some progress with that ...
> ...


I'm pretty sure Skylar and Faun are robots.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...



Smiling.....and you'd be demonstrating how far down the conspiracy rabbit hole you've gone.

Again, anyone who doesn't ape the conspiracy is part of the conspiracy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



same as always from you paid shills,after he took you to school in his previous posts with those three videos, you changed the subject.you trolls are so easy to predict.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> same as always from you paid shills,after he took you to school in his previous posts with those three videos, you changed the subject.you trolls are so easy to predict......



They change the subject or spin it - you can tell they've had practice on various sites outside of USMB....
At least we're not under communist Hillary - we might be in prison along with Julian Assange.
If this was China, we'd be in prison as dissidents.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > same as always from you paid shills,after he took you to school in his previous posts with those three videos, you changed the subject.you trolls are so easy to predict......
> ...



And by 'spin it', you mean ask super obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask?

For example, if the WTC was destroyed with explosive demolition, why was there no sound of explosives as the tower collapsed?

Or if the WTC was destroyed with thermite, why was no thermite reaction ever found....before, during or after the collapse? Your theory requires 10s of thousands of such reactions, and per you, these thermite reactions burned for weeks.

Yet....nothing.

A reasonable person simply wouldn't ignore what you do.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> And by 'spin it', you mean ask super obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask?
> 
> For example, if the WTC was destroyed with explosive demolition, why was there no sound of explosives as the tower collapsed?
> 
> ...


You guys still haven't answered one question nor have you disproven any of my posts as you keep falsely claiming..

I'll go back to my original question nobody could answer.
Why did Bush lie about seeing the first plane hit ?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Your naked rout and desperate topic changes say otherwise.

Look at what you just did. I asked you obvious questions about your conspiracy that any reasonable person would ask, pointing out holes in your conspiracy that kill it as a viable explanation.....
_
......and you change the topic. _

If your conspiracy had merit, you wouldn't have to flee. You wouldn't have to change the topic. You wouldn't have to offer Ad Hominems to anyone asking the super obvious questions about your claims.

Yet you do nothing else. Reasonable people wouldn't ignore what you do.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> They change the subject or spin it - you can tell they've had practice on various sites outside of USMB....
> At least we're not under communist Hillary - we might be in prison along with Julian Assange.
> If this was China, we'd be in prison as dissidents.




I'm tired of arguing with them and so
I made a thread-close request.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > same as always from you paid shills,after he took you to school in his previous posts with those three videos, you changed the subject.you trolls are so easy to predict......
> ...



indeed they have had practice on various other sites outside of USMB. speaking of that i have proof positive that candyass is a paid shill.He posts at MANY other message boards i have been to all the time evreyday night and day 24 hours,he was caught socking at one of those sites,you dont have that kind of time on your hands to do that all day and all night long like him UNLESS you are a paid shill of course.his hanlders have him trolling at other sites now is the only thing i can think of why he hasnt made it here unless of course HE is that sockpuppet that registered recently i been talking about which i would not put it past him on the fact he has done so in the past.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > They change the subject or spin it - you can tell they've had practice on various sites outside of USMB....
> ...



isnt there just a way that you can ask those shills that came on to be banned from the thread and dude there IS an ignore feauture you know that i ALWAYS use.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > They change the subject or spin it - you can tell they've had practice on various sites outside of USMB....
> ...



Bye-bye Angelo!

Your conspiracy couldn't withstand even the most obvious questions that any reasonable person would ask. So you're fleeing to a place where no one can question you.

Which is the most elegant demonstration of just how awful an explanation the truther conspiracy is.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

With Angelo admitting defeat and skurrying into his Safe Space where no one can question him, would anyone like to take up Angelo's failed conspiracy theory?

Spoiler Alert: There will be questions.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

"Why did Bush lie about seeing the first plane hit ?" -- Those were his instructions from the Saudis ... or maybe he wasn't looking ... maybe he was just too stupid to understand what he was seeing ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

It's out here for anyone to decide for themselves.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> "Why did Bush lie about seeing the first plane hit ?" -- Those were his instructions from the Saudis ... or maybe he wasn't looking ... maybe he was just too stupid to understand what he was seeing ...


Wrong.
Go back to school with Admiral Rockwell Tory.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> It's out here for anyone to decide for themselves.



The evidence demonstrating the utter absuridity of many of your conspiracy claims? 

Oh, its definitely out there. There's no such thing as 'silent explosives' or 'invisible thermite reactions'. 

And I hightly recommend that anyone interested in the truth read the oral histories of the FDNY......with a particular emphasis on their recognition that the WTC 7 was going to collapse due to fire and structural damage, hours before it came down. 

Oral Histories From Sept. 11 Compiled by the New York Fire Department - The New York Times

Frank Fellini and Daniel Nigro are insightful reads as I remember.


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

Then why did he lie? ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Then why did he lie? ...


Because he couldn't tell the truth. He was given a script and followed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Then why did he lie? ...
> ...



i thought you said you were not going to feed the trolls anymore? and a sockpuppet no less dude,


----------



## ReinyDays (Oct 8, 2019)

That's what I said ... "Those were his instructions from the Saudis" ... he could have told the truth, but he didn't want to die, he wasn't that stupid ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > "Why did Bush lie about seeing the first plane hit ?" -- Those were his instructions from the Saudis ... or maybe he wasn't looking ... maybe he was just too stupid to understand what he was seeing ...
> ...


 yeah the troll who belives in magic bullets,they would see eye to eye on that one as well.LOL


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

He here was lying again.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> He here was lying again.



Have you actually read the pre-911 memo? 

It was uselessly vague. Read it yourself.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe..._Determined_To_Strike_in_US_(August_2001).pdf


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Gotta give him credit for something. He _was_ the first to connect the term conspiracy theories to 9/11.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Gotta give him credit for something. He _was_ the first to connect the term conspiracy theories to 9/11.



Nonsense. Bush didn't make that statement until 2006.

Truther conspiracy nonsense was being debunked LONG before 2006. For crying out loud, Popular Mechanics had a cover article debunking some of the more absurd Truther conspiracies back in 2005. 

You're wrong again. Given the sheer volume of accusations you make, one would think that the law of averages alone would mandate that you eventually got something right.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 8, 2019)

Closed per OP’s request


----------

